# August 2018 Babies



## Smille24

Welcome :wave: and congrats to all of those who got their :bfp:! I am excited to share this journey with you.

Please tell me about yourself and your due date so I can update the list.

Once we find out (unless you're staying team :yellow:) I will update that as well.

*Aug 1:* Lilycakes22, rlbb1 :yellow:

*Aug 2:* Jenniferannex :pink:, Lyneanne :blue:

*Aug 3:*

*Aug 4:* Chellelou21 :blue:

*Aug 5:*

*Aug 6:* Harley81 :blue:

*Aug 7:* Vickyandchick :blue:

*Aug 8:* Dustergrl :yellow:, Sassababy25, TTCBean :blue:

*Aug 9:* AngelaALA :blue:

*Aug 10:* Smille24 :pink:

*Aug 11:* Caleblake :angel:, Flourish :pink:, Krasavitsa147, MissMymmy, Mrs333

*Aug 12:* 

*Aug 13:* MrsAmk, Starlight32 :pink:

*Aug 14:* Mapha2

*Aug 15:* Missielibra

*Aug 16:* Mel28nicole :blue::blue:

*Aug 17:* Cdubs, Drudai :blue:, Ella_Hopeful :blue::pink:, 
OhHappyZ :yellow:

*Aug 18:* Picksbaby :pink:

*Aug 19:*

*Aug 20:* Cheree89

*Aug 21:*

*Aug22:* Ask4joy :pink:, HannahGraceee :yellow:

*Aug 23:*

*Aug 24:*

*Aug 25:*

*Aug 26:*

*Aug 27:* Waiting2c :pink:

*Aug 28:* Nuthatch :blue:

*Aug 29:* Chrissi1981 :pink:

*Aug 30:*

*Aug 31:* Catmumof4 :yellow:


----------



## Smille24

A little about me. Im pregnant with our 3rd and final baby. I am a SAHM and have 2 girls ages 8 and 1. I have been married to my dh for 4 yrs but we've been together for 15 yrs. 

Our first was a surprise. Our second took 2.5 yrs of ttc and an IUI. My dh had low count and low motility and my egg quality was poor. We were told the IUI wouldn't work and needed to move to IVF. Well they were wrong. 

After going through fertility treatment, we decided to ntnp because we honestly didn't think we'd get pregnant. We definitely wanted another, but didn't want to go through that heart break again. I'm still in shock, excited and nervous to have 2 under 2. I'm due Aug 10th which is our anniversary.


----------



## MissMymmy

Oooh hope its okay for me to join :flower: 
I am due August 11th which is funny really as my son whose 6 was born August 18th so that'll now become an expensive time of year, especially with my mums birthday on the 12th as well!:haha: 
Me and OH concieved on our 3rd cycle and the only thing different we did this time was using Bromeline for implantation!
Can't wait too get to know you all and hopefully we can stick together through this exciting time :love:


----------



## Smille24

MissMymmy said:


> Oooh hope its okay for me to join :flower:
> I am due August 11th which is funny really as my son whose 6 was born August 18th so that'll now become an expensive time of year, especially with my mums birthday on the 12th as well!:haha:
> Me and OH concieved on our 3rd cycle and the only thing different we did this time was using Bromeline for implantation!
> Can't wait too get to know you all and hopefully we can stick together through this exciting time :love:

Welcome! I am thrilled to have someone join me. Congrats on your bfp! 

The last half of the year will be expensive for us. June, Aug, and Oct will be birthdays then Christmas. 

I wasn't sure if I was ovulating yet. I stopped bfing when my youngest turned 1 and I've only had 2 irregular periods. I've read it can take up to 6 months to ovulate again.

My first appt is Jan 15th and it feels so far away. My dr wont see me until I'm 10 wks.

Are you in the US?


----------



## MissMymmy

Smille24 said:


> MissMymmy said:
> 
> 
> Oooh hope its okay for me to join :flower:
> I am due August 11th which is funny really as my son whose 6 was born August 18th so that'll now become an expensive time of year, especially with my mums birthday on the 12th as well!:haha:
> Me and OH concieved on our 3rd cycle and the only thing different we did this time was using Bromeline for implantation!
> Can't wait too get to know you all and hopefully we can stick together through this exciting time :love:
> 
> Welcome! I am thrilled to have someone join me. Congrats on your bfp!
> 
> The last half of the year will be expensive for us. June, Aug, and Oct will be birthdays then Christmas.
> 
> I wasn't sure if I was ovulating yet. I stopped bfing when my youngest turned 1 and I've only had 2 irregular periods. I've read it can take up to 6 months to ovulate again.
> 
> My first appt is Jan 15th and it feels so far away. My dr wont see me until I'm 10 wks.
> 
> Are you in the US?Click to expand...

Thank you hun!! Congrats to you too :flower:
Im in the UK so self-referred to the midwifery team today, I know its early but it made it seem more real! I have to say though I am completely terrified of anything going wrong, I have anxiety so it is through the roof right now :wacko: I think once I hit 6 weeks I'll feel better but its the one problem with finding out so early, longer to stress yourself out:blush:


----------



## TwentyTwo

Hi! Congrats to both of you! 
This is my first post ever on one of these forums. I got my BFP yesterday morning at 17dpo with a SUPER faint positive on a wondfo brand test. Took another this morning and it was still faint, but a little darker. Decided to break out a CB digi to confirm! I'm cautiously optimistic about this one. I had a chemical in March and again in July. So fingers crossed that this one sticks!


----------



## MissMymmy

TwentyTwo said:


> Hi! Congrats to both of you!
> This is my first post ever on one of these forums. I got my BFP yesterday morning at 17dpo with a SUPER faint positive on a wondfo brand test. Took another this morning and it was still faint, but a little darker. Decided to break out a CB digi to confirm! I'm cautiously optimistic about this one. I had a chemical in March and again in July. So fingers crossed that this one sticks!

Welcome hunny and congratulations :flower: I'm sure this one will be perfectly fine. We can stick together this happy and healthy 9 months xx


----------



## jenniferannex

Wahoo!! So nice to hear about you all so far :)
Im Jen, I have 2 daughters who are 7 and 3 and expecting our 3rd baby on the 8th of August! Im a newborn photographer so it will be nice to get some photos of my girls and baby once its here! :cloud9:

Congratulations to everyone with :bfp: such an exciting time for us!


----------



## Smille24

Missmymmy- oh that would be nice. I was able to get early scans with my 2nd because we had to go through fertility treatments. It was so reassuring. 10 wks seems so far away and is giving me a ton of anxiety. I see my regular dr for a check up next month, maybe she'll send me across the hall to get a reassurance scan, but I doubt it.

Twentytwo- welcome and congrats!! I'm sorry about your chemicals. Fxd this one sticks. Do you have an edd?

Jen- welcome!!! What a lovely profession! How long have you been doing that?


----------



## TTCBean

Hello. I am due August 8 with baby number 3! Conceived via Clomid/Gonal-F/Ovidrel. We had been TTC for about a year, with some medicated cycles, and some natural and finally got a BFP with a medicated cycle.

I had a beta this morning, it's 188. I go back in on Monday for another beta. I get to have a u/s at 6 weeks. I can't wait for that!

I'm breastfeeding my 22 month old and hope to through the pregnancy. I bf my oldest all the way through, so I'm hopeful. My LO isn't ready for no milk (and honestly I am not ready either)!


----------



## Smille24

:wave: welcome ttc! That's great you're still bfing. My LO wasn't very interested by the time she was a yr old. She loves food. I will be bfing this baby also. It was a wonderful bonding experience.


----------



## MissMymmy

Ooooh it so lovely too see the board filling up now!! I'm an anxious wreck this morning I keep thinking about losing baby and after waiting 6 years to even try for a baby it would be the most awful thing. I think I'm going to book a reassurance scan at 9 weeks so only 6 weeks to wait :cry: :haha: 
Focusing on each week as a milestone so in two days will be the 4 week milestone!


----------



## Starlight32

Just got a positive this morning 12 dpo. Due aug 13. This is my second- my first is 18 months. 

Cautiously excited. Early pregnancy is very nerve wrecking!


----------



## Smille24

Miss- I totally get the constant worry. We went through hell to have my 2nd and constantly worried about losing it. I can't wait for the 2nd tri!

Starlight- welcome! Congrats on your bfp! I totally get what you mean. I wish I hadn't found out so early. Had I not gotten a stomach bug and had weird twinges, I would've never tested. I have always had very irregular cycles and usually don't test until cd 35. I've lost 40+ lbs since having my LO so that must've helped regulate them. It was only my 2nd cycle since having my 13 month old.


----------



## MissMymmy

What's really confusing for me is I'm already getting symptoms like terrible lightheadedness and mild nausea (I can only eat ready salted crisps) but not even 4 weeks till tomorrow and not even that if I go by my cycle length!


----------



## Smille24

MissMymmy said:


> What's really confusing for me is I'm already getting symptoms like terrible lightheadedness and mild nausea (I can only eat ready salted crisps) but not even 4 weeks till tomorrow and not even that if I go by my cycle length!

With my last pregnancy I got dizzy and had nausea with no appetite very early. It was less than 4 weeks in, so I'm sure it's normal. I was on progesterone as well, so maybe that's why? Between the clomid, progesterone and getting pregnant I was very hormonal.


----------



## TTCBean

Miss, I am having terrible lightheadedness too. I've noticed my heart rate is very high too.


----------



## Starlight32

Anyone not having really any symptoms? 

I have a bit of cramping, which is what tipped me off. I had some cramping with my first but also other aches and pains.


----------



## MissMymmy

you've made me feel loads better girls thank you!! just been on the phone with the doctor who said its normal but I've booked in an app for tomorrow as I'm sure I have a UTI (terrible pain in my kidney's) so that's now making me panic it can cause a miscarriage cause im not sure how long ive had it (if ive got one) 
this is gonna be a fun filled 9 months aint it! The joys of pregnancy and an anxiety disorder ahaha


----------



## jenniferannex

Smille just short of 3 years now. I love it so much :cloud9: Best job ever! 

Ahh missmymmy I'm the same! Definitely going to book a reassurance scan to put my mind at rest. I hope you're feeling better soon its make it so much worse being pregnant as well as it just makes you constantly worry. 

Congratulations starlight :happydance: I don't have any symptoms either, just slight tummy ache as if I'm about to come on but thats about it. I didn't have any symptoms with my 2 daughters either though so I'm hoping regarding the sickness it stays like that!


----------



## Starlight32

I'm getting a blood test on Monday to confirm pregnancy. Not sure when I'll get to see OB!


----------



## jenniferannex

I went to the doctors today but he didnt really do much apart from tell me what I could and couldnt eat :haha: just referred me to the midwife so just have to wait and see when my booking app comes through! Wish time would hurry up!


----------



## MissMymmy

Congratulations Starlight welcome to the club!!
Definitely Jennifer it gives me something to focus on now, only 4 weeks to wait for the scan haha.


----------



## Smille24

My tummy just feels in knots and I've had lower back pain and pain in my hips off and on. My nausea ended up being a stomach bug my family passed around.


----------



## jenniferannex

Ahh smille I suppose thats a good thing hopefully you wont get any actual morning sickness! Hope youre better now!


----------



## Smille24

Thank you Jen! I hope I avoid morning sickness this time around. My 1st pregnancy was awful. I love your daughters names btw. They are so lovely.

Starlight- good luck! Are you in the US? My dr didn't feel the need to do bloodwork. I feel like it'd ease my mind knowing numbers.


----------



## vickyandchick

Hiya everyone, can I join?

Baby number 2 is due around the 9/10th August :D


----------



## Starlight32

Hi Vicky!! 

Test is darker today!! (I tested again lol). 

I'm in the US. I just asked my GP to do blood for peace of mind. I don't think my OB will see me until 8-10 weeks! I'll call next week.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9624.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MissMymmy

Starlight32 said:


> Hi Vicky!!
> 
> Test is darker today!! (I tested again lol).
> 
> I'm in the US. I just asked my GP to do blood for peace of mind. I don't think my OB will see me until 8-10 weeks! I'll call next week.

that's a beautiful progression line Starlight!:happydance: anyone else getting crampy/stabby pains in the pelvic area? Worrying myself silly :dohh:


----------



## Smille24

Vicky- welcome!!!

Miss- I had that yesterday and it radiated down my legs. Every little thing worries me this early.

Starlight- that's great progression!


----------



## MissMymmy

Smille24 said:


> Vicky- welcome!!!
> 
> Miss- I had that yesterday and it radiated down my legs. Every little thing worries me this early.
> 
> Starlight- that's great progression!

I have been terrible today honestly its like my first pregnancy all over again. Every little twinge and pain has me rushing to the toilet to check for blood, its awful!


----------



## Starlight32

I'm getting a bit of cramping/ stabbing pains but no where near as painful as my first pregnancy. 

I'll feel better after AF is missed..


----------



## MissMymmy

Starlight32 said:


> I'm getting a bit of cramping/ stabbing pains but no where near as painful as my first pregnancy.
> 
> I'll feel better after AF is missed..

I was thinking the exact same thing today :haha:


----------



## vickyandchick

I've been feeling crampy since ovulation, I actually thought I was out this month because of them. Period was due yesterday or day before so I feel a tiny bit calmer, I'm such a worrier that I have to remind myself to be positive


----------



## Starlight32

Tested with my last test (had a 3 pack). It's about the same as yesterday but line still looks good I hope.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9638.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## vickyandchick

Starlight32 said:


> Tested with my last test (had a 3 pack). It's about the same as yesterday but line still looks good I hope.

Lines look great Starlight :D


----------



## Smille24

Starlight- looks amazing!

So I thought I was done testing, but my dh is insisting on a digital. He said my tests are cheap and wants to see the words :dohh:. Men...The last test I took the line was about the same as the control line and you can definitely see progression, but that's not proof enough I guess.

He's also pushing to tell our families on xmas. I'd rather wait for my dr appt bc our moms have big mouths and I'm not ready for the whole world to know. I want to tell them bc I hate secrets, but then I don't. We would tell them if something went wrong regardless. I think it would be special, but it's a big decision.


----------



## Starlight32

I think we are telling extended family on Christmas. 

I'm getting a blood test tomorrow to check for hcg. Anyone else doing this?

4 weeks tomorrow (AF would be coming normally). This is going slow!


----------



## Smille24

Starlight32 said:


> I think we are telling extended family on Christmas.
> 
> I'm getting a blood test tomorrow to check for hcg. Anyone else doing this?
> 
> 4 weeks tomorrow (AF would be coming normally). This is going slow!

My dr won't do bloods...ugh. I did get bloods done with my last pregnancy but that was bc our RE wanted them. 

I agree this is extremely slow.


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Just popping in to say hi & hopefully I'll be joining you all soon :) My husband & I are TTC baby #4 & I am pretty sure I'm pregnant! Will be testing this week, so I appreciate baby dust!!!! <3


----------



## Smille24

sn0wbunnie said:



> Just popping in to say hi & hopefully I'll be joining you all soon :) My husband & I are TTC baby #4 & I am pretty sure I'm pregnant! Will be testing this week, so I appreciate baby dust!!!! <3

Ooohhh lots of baby dust! Hopefully you'll be joining us.


----------



## Starlight32

Anyone else so exhausted already?

Snow- when is AF due?


----------



## TTCBean

Blah. Today I've been so nauseated. Yesterday tricked me, I felt like my nausea was manageable but nope, not today. I even had to leave church early. BUT I am praying that no actual throwing up occurs. I can't wait for second trimester... c'mon time, speed up!


----------



## tbfromlv

Hi ladies! I got my BFP on Monday. I've been TTC number 1 for almost a full year. I am due August 10. 
I had a lap & dye done in June and had a CP the following cycle. I hope this one sticks! I've already had MUCH darker tests (over a longer span of time) and 3 blood tests. My third beta I am still waiting on results (did it Saturday so I should have them Monday). I am so excited though! I've got to catch up on here!


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Starlight32 said:


> Anyone else so exhausted already?
> 
> Snow- when is AF due?

The 14th. With my last 2 pregnancies I got my BFP early. 7 DPO & 8 DPO, so FX!!


----------



## Starlight32

Hi TB!


----------



## tbfromlv

Hello Starlight! Glad we could move over here together!


----------



## Starlight32

TB what were your HCG levels? I got mine tested 3x with my daughter (suspected ectopic) but I was slightly further along. I'm getting blood done today at exactly 4 weeks. 

No period today!


----------



## Smille24

Tb- :wave: Welcome! Fxd this one sticks. 

Starlight- I'm exhausted but as soon as I hit the bed I can't sleep ugh. My dd2 is cutting another tooth as well so she hasn't been sleeping well either.

DH and I agreed to tell our close family on Christmas. However, I make it perfectly clear that we are not ready for the rest of the world to know and they need to respect that until we're ready. We're ording our kids shirts that say "big elf" and "middle elf" to announce.


----------



## Starlight32

I'm ok in the morning after I get up but get very tired in the early afternoon and night. I went to sleep as soon as my daughter did last night! 

I don't feel nauseous or anything. I don't have any other symptoms except being tired.


----------



## tbfromlv

We have told our parents and some of our close friends but I&#8217;m such an open book. These people all knew when I would be testing and they are all the same people I&#8217;d lean on if I needed. 

My bbs got super sore yesterday. I was officially late for AF Saturday. I&#8217;ve been exhausted in afternoon and evening. I am generally ok for a few hours once I&#8217;m up. At least for now! 

Still waiting on my HCG star. Normally I get the results within a few hours but I took it on Saturday so I have to wait for my doctor to get in today and post it to my app


----------



## vickyandchick

Starlight- I am absolutely exhausted all the time, I almost went for a nap with the children at work today:haha:
We haven't told anyone yet, I don't think it's properly sunk in so I haven't said anything but we probably will around Christmas :)


----------



## MrsAmk

Hey girls! Pregnant with baby #4, im about 14dpo if I had to guess? Like my others, I don't feel any different aside from more hungry. DD by that DPO is 13 Aug!


----------



## TTCBean

My oldest has a fever and stomach bug, hope I don't catch it! Been dealing with morning sickness since I found out I was expecting, don't need this!! Prayers for a speedy recovery and it doesn't go thru the whole house...!


----------



## Starlight32

MsAmk we have the same due date! My last period was nov 6 and I ovulated nov 19 so I think Aug 13 will be my due date!! I'll have another c section though so baby will come before that I imagine.


----------



## TTCBean

I also missed my 48hrs beta test. My RE didn't sound too impressed on the phone when they called me this afternoon saying my results didn't get sent in. I have to go in early tomorrow morning if sickness allows it!


----------



## tbfromlv

My betas have been decreasing. Best of luck to you ladies and HH9 to all. I need to excuse myself for a while


----------



## jenniferannex

congratulations tb!! 

Good luck snowbunnie!! I hope youll be joining us soon! 

Congratulations Amk! We are getting quite a group here now :D 

TTC bean oh no! I hope you dont get it. All these sickness bugs going around are awful :nope:

Im just feeling tired now, I hate the tired part at the start!


----------



## Starlight32

Tb &#128533;


----------



## Smille24

Tb- :hugs: so sorry

Ttc- ugh we dealt with the stomach bug all last week. It moved from person to person. The only good thing that came of it was I lost 2 lbs. I hope you can make it to get your blood drawn.

Congrats MrsAmk!!


----------



## jenniferannex

Tb so sorry :hugs: I must of been typing my message when you posted that :(


----------



## jenniferannex

Well Ive never experienced any sort of morning sickness with my 2 girls but today Im feeling a bit sick and I dont like it! I dont know how people cope actually being sick :nope:


----------



## Starlight32

I'm having no nausea. I don't feel pregnant and it's worrying me. 4 weeks 1 day today.


----------



## Flourish

Nervously joining you all.... 

I've had 2 early misscarriages, one in September and one at the very beginning of November... i conceived straight after the last miscarriage... 

Hoping this little baby stays put this time! 

EDD curently 11th august, I saw my gp this morning because of the previous misscarriages and he's going to call me on 2 weeks and look at arranging a reassurance scan for when I get to 7 1/2 weeks. 

Congratulations everyone and so sorry TB that really sucks :(


----------



## Smille24

Flourish- welcome! I'm so sorry about your losses. Fxd this is a sticky bean. I'm glad your dr is providing you with a reassurance scan. 

Starlight- other than no appetite, I have no signs either. I know I'm pregnant...all 20 tests I've taken tell me so, but it's still early. 

My LO is so cranky poor thing. She's cutting a molar right now and it's been rough. I've been on this emotional roller coaster ride. I'm so excited and blessed to be pregnant, shocked it happened so quickly, and afraid of the unknown. I'm use to this huge age gap between kids, so I really don't know what to expect. My dh bless his heart, keeps reassuring me that we'll be fine and peanut will fit right in.


----------



## Flourish

Smille I have an almost 2 year old who is cutting her 4 canines at the moment... they've taken ages, one of them first cut over a month ago but is only just popping through properly. 
Its tough when they're teething so I hope she's not too cranky for you for too long.


----------



## jenniferannex

starlight I had no symptoms what so ever with my 2 daughters, apart from when I grew a bump :haha:
Youve nothing to worry about :)

Congratulations and welcome Flourish! So sorry for your previous losses, fingers crossed for a sticky bean!! 

Ahh smille hes right! You will be just fine :)


----------



## MrsAmk

Yay!!!


----------



## Smille24

Flourish said:


> Smille I have an almost 2 year old who is cutting her 4 canines at the moment... they've taken ages, one of them first cut over a month ago but is only just popping through properly.
> Its tough when they're teething so I hope she's not too cranky for you for too long.

I feel like we've been in this teething stage for an eternity &#128543;. We get back on track with sleep and her being happy then it falls apart again.


----------



## Smille24

Is there a family member or friend you're dreading telling?


----------



## TTCBean

I had zero symptoms with both my boys... so no signs isn't a bad thing! I'm having terrible nausea with this one so DH keeps saying it's a girl.

I got in to my beta this morning!


----------



## Starlight32

Still waiting on my blood results. 

Scheduled my first OB appt- it's in 2 weeks!


----------



## mel28nicole

Hi ladies! I think it's safe to join you all. I had faint tests yesterday and this morning and I just took a digital and it's says pregnant!

We were NTNP as this was the first month I got mirena taken out. Looks like I'm due August 16th, which is the day before my daughter's 4th birthday. 

My first pregnancy I had a missed miscarriage, so I'm nervous especially since I just got mirena taken out


----------



## jenniferannex

Hope it went well TTC! 
Let us know how you get on with your blood tests results starlight! 

Congratulations Mel! :happydance: 

Ive still not booked my early scan. Im not sure on my dates at all. I know it was around Halloween I was last on but I really dont know when. I just know it was before the 3rd of Nov. Im working on the first day of my last period being the 31st Oct which would put me at 6 weeks when I go for my scan. But Say Ive got that wrong and I go for the scan and Im only about 5 weeks, will I still be able to see anything? Or Atleast know everythings ok?


----------



## mel28nicole

Jennifer I believe around 5 weeks you can see the sack, I know 6 weeks they can see a heart beat


----------



## jenniferannex

Thanks Mel that helps! I would wait until the week after but my husband is working 12 hour shifts all week before xmas and I really wanted to go before xmas! So Ill go for the 15th Dec and just see how far I am! Atleast I will know then I suppose!


----------



## Starlight32

Hi Mel!!!

Hcg from 15dpo was 348. Thoughts? All the GP said was I'm pregnant. My OB sees me in 2 weeks.


----------



## Smille24

Starlight- I think the number is great, it's not the number that matters so much as it doubles every 48hrs.

Mel- welcome!!


----------



## missielibra

Hello everyone!
I got a BFP a couple of days back. This is our first baby, first pregnancy. I would be due August 15th. I won't see my doctor until I'm 10 weeks, so January 17th. It feels FOREVER away. I wish it was earlier, and I could have blood test done and everything - aha.. but that's the anxiety in me. We'll see how well I handle knowing NOTHING for 6 weeks aha. I honestly did not know it took that long!


----------



## Starlight32

My GP only did the blood test to confirm pregnancy after I requested it so I won't have any other blood draws to determine if it's increasing. 

The wait to see the OB is going to feel so long!! I don't even know if they will do an ultrasound in 2 weeks. They might make me come back at 8 weeks.


----------



## mel28nicole

With my MMC they didnt see me til i was 9 weeks. I went and had my second appointment at aalmost 14 weeks and they checked for a heart beat and didn't find it, ultrasound confirmed I lost the baby. 

With my daughter I got pregnant 3 months after the MMC so I was paranoid and asked to be seen sooner. So I went in at 6 weeks, they listened to my concerns and let me have an ultrasound at 7 weeks.

I feel a lot more relaxed this time around. I plan to call tomorrow but I'm guessing it'll be 4 weeks til they see me. It's a different hospital than with my daughter, as that one no longer accepts my insurance so I had to switch. Which is fine by me because this new one is 20 minutes closer lol


----------



## Smille24

Missie- I know what you mean! My first appt isn't until the 15th and the wait is causing a lot of anxiety. 

I have everyone on the list, correct? Just want to make sure I'm not forgetting anyone.

Twentytwo- what's your due date?


----------



## TTCBean

My Beta yesterday was 1,389. Is that good? I'll be 5 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## mel28nicole

TTCbean that sounds like good numbers to me!

Got an appointment for Jan 8th. Ill be 8.5 weeks, so far away lol


----------



## Starlight32

TTCbean will get get any other blood work done?

I'm feeling very nervous &#128528;


----------



## TTCBean

No my RE didn't mention anymore.


----------



## jenniferannex

Congratulations Missielibra! :)

The wait is killing me too its so nerve wracking! I've just booked a private scan for next Friday which by my dates i should be 6+2 but theres a chance i'll be earlier as I'm not 100% on dates. But as long as they tell me everythings looking as it should i can hold out until my 12 week scan which will be at the end of Jan. Im still waiting for my midwife booking appointment to come through but even that will seem ages away! 

How is everyone feeling today? I've been getting realllllly hot!


----------



## missielibra

Oh god! I've been waking up DRENCHED, I'm usually a person who's always cold, and now I'm just WARM. ahaha.

I'm exhausted. Cannot function exhausted. Honestly that was my first clue I was pregnant aha.


----------



## mel28nicole

One minute Im hot the next Im cold lol. Im really irritable today. The littlest things are making me mad.

My lines are getting darker on tests so Im feeling good about that. Since my doctor wont see me til 8.5 weeks, Im trying to find somewhere to have an elective reassurance scan before then. But the two Ive found wont bring you in til 8 weeks. So if thats the earliest I can find, Im hoping to go in the Thursday or Friday before my appointment. We shall see. Im gonna run it by my husband and see what he thinks. He was surprised they wouldnt have me come in sooner to confirm I was pregnant, but I told him 4 tests usually dont lie :haha:


----------



## missielibra

I feel you! I wish someone could just like be like HERE LOOK AT THE SCREEN HERE IS YOUR BABY! I tested positive at 3 weeks and 4 days, and 5 days. And now I'm going to still take another one at 4 weeks and 1 day - because I'm scared my little bean is not there! :/ It's gonna be a long 6 weeks!


----------



## jenniferannex

Glad its not just me! I Only have to walk up the stairs and Im bloody roasting! And Ive been really thirsty too. I know its a good thing Im keeping hydrated but I keep going to the loo :haha:

Ooo Mel go for the 8 weeks! Earliest round here is 6 weeks but I get why they do 8 weeks cos you can see more I suppose. :haha: thats men for you, they dont know much bless them! 

Missielibra it is hard to not keep testing! I wasted so much money on tests but Ive finally stopped now, its an addiction for sure! Im sure your little bean is just fine :cloud9:


----------



## Sassababy25

Hi im due Aug 8th. With #4. Hoping for a boy. :)
Went in to do blood work on
Cd29,cd31 and today cd 36 hcg is low and doubling every 57 hours. I'm so stressed. Cd 28 i started bleeding, clots and all started on normal period day. Got my bfp cd21 so the low hcg has me really concerned.


----------



## Smille24

I've been getting hot and cold flashes also. Today I'm very emotional. I really don't feel pregnant which worries me, but I just have to have faith.


----------



## Starlight32

I don't feel pregnant either! Dr appt at 6 weeks so about 2 weeks to go. I don't know what they will do though.


----------



## mel28nicole

I have one last test to take in the morning. I may end up buying a few more cheapies for the next week just to reassure my mind lol. My husband sounded fine with getting an early ultrasound. He can't keep a secret so we told his side of the family tonight. I really didn't want to just yet but even if something were to happen, its nice to have that support system. I'm not telling my side for a while, more than likely they won't know til I make a formal announcement lol


----------



## Smille24

mel28nicole said:


> I have one last test to take in the morning. I may end up buying a few more cheapies for the next week just to reassure my mind lol. My husband sounded fine with getting an early ultrasound. He can't keep a secret so we told his side of the family tonight. I really didn't want to just yet but even if something were to happen, its nice to have that support system. I'm not telling my side for a while, more than likely they won't know til I make a formal announcement lol

That's how we feel. We're going to tell our parents and his grandparents on Christmas eve. I'm not telling anyone else until I see the dr.


----------



## chellelou21

Hi everyone!
Can I be added to the list please? Based on ovulation date I am due 4th August. I have PCOS and had a silly long cycle so can't use last period date!
My morning sickness has well and truly kicked in now. Haven't actually been sick(yet!) but feel nauseous, have excess saliva and dry retching. Was hoping to keep the pregnancy a secret until 12 weeks ( as you do) but really don't think I can hide these symptoms. The kids are already becoming concerned at the retching noises. Pretty grim...but it'll be worth it in the end!


----------



## Flourish

The only symptom I have so far is sore boobs... nothing else. With my DD I got morning sickness from around 5 weeks all the way to the end of my pregnancy.... 

Still taking tests as well... I can't help it, just want to keep seeing the line on the test!


----------



## chellelou21

Flourish said:


> The only symptom I have so far is sore boobs... nothing else. With my DD I got morning sickness from around 5 weeks all the way to the end of my pregnancy....
> 
> Still taking tests as well... I can't help it, just want to keep seeing the line on the test!

I had it all the way through with my previous pregnancies too...I don't expect this one to be any different!!
I found a test yesterday and thought "why not?!" Yup still pregnant, nice dark line on a cheapie test:haha:


----------



## Starlight32

I forget when nausea started with my daughter. I think 6 weeks. It wasn't too bad though. I still don't feel pregnant.


----------



## Picksbaby

Cautiously stalking this thread. Found out on Tuesday 5/12 that I&#8217;m pregnant. Had bloods taken 54. 

Not due af till Monday 11/12

Had another set of bloods taken today just waiting on results. 

Have a scan booked for the 20th December. I&#8217;m under recurrent miscarriage and I have sticky blood. So I get scanned every two weeks and they keep
A little bit more of an eye on you.

I have two girls aged 7 and 2! They will be 8 and 3 when this one arrives. I think my due date is between 18/20 August.


----------



## Picksbaby

My tests from Tuesday and this morning
 



Attached Files:







59F2773A-AA2D-498C-9C19-DF5F7B38C8A4.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## jenniferannex

Congratulations Chelle and picksbaby!!

Picksbaby those are some serious lines :happydance:

I spoke too soon saying I had no sickness with my 2 daughters as today I feel awful! I feel so sick, hot and tired. Ive not actually been sick but not feeling good. The smell of my husbands pizza is just knocking me sick :sick:


----------



## Starlight32

Hi picksbaby!

I'm jealous of you having symptoms. I want to have reassurance!


----------



## vickyandchick

Congratulations to all the newbies:happydance:

Starlight I have no symptoms whatsoever, somedays I'm super exhausted but then other days I'm not too bad and the cramps have eased off now too:shrug: but I'm not too worried as I had no symptoms at all when I was pregnant with my son :)


----------



## mel28nicole

My daughter I had sickness from 6 weeks to the very end lol. Im praying for no sickness this time. But I definitely feel pregnant. I keep getting cold and hot flashes, super tired, my nose sense is through the roof, and constantly peeing. Took another test this morning and its definitely progressing. I plan to buy a few more tomorrow when I go grocery shopping.

My husband is already starting to think of names... I just told him Im still trying to get over the shock lmao. Im terrible with names and dont really care to think about that right now. Just wanna make it through the first trimester.


----------



## mel28nicole

Picksbaby your lines look wonderful!


----------



## Starlight32

I think I'll feel better after seeing the doctor in 2 weeks. 

We already have our names picked out &#128512;


----------



## Smille24

Chellelou- welcome and congrats! :wave:

Picksbaby- welcome and congrats! Those are great lines. Your oldest is going to be a HUGE help. My oldest is so hands on and it's a blessing when I need to cook dinner or simply use the bathroom. 

I caved again and tested again today. Having a stockpile of ics can make you test crazy. It came up straight away and was darker than the control line. Other than weird twinges, I feel nothing. 

We also have our names narrowed down. We were dead set on one particular girl name, but I've recently had a change of heart. So hopefully it's a boy. 

I'm really struggling with cutting out caffeine. I went from 3 cups to 1 as soon as I found out, but with my LO teething I feel deprived. B4 getting pregnant with her, I cut out caffeine altogether and couldn't drink it until she wasn't nursing as often. I think I just need to get rid of it and switch to decaf asap.


----------



## drudai

Hello, cautiously joining as well! I tested early (8/9 dpo and both negative) as I had spotting morning of 7 dpo and had a feeling we had done it. I was also very ill 7 dpo. I held off testing Monday morning (10dpo) as I was feeling out by then but that evening I couldn't resist.

Today I'm 14 dpo and AF was due 2 days ago. I will be testing every other morning starting tomorrow to watch progression. 

This is #2 for us. Had Mirena IUD removed in July, ttc 2 cycles, took 2 cycles off, and got it this month.

I'm excited to have an August baby, it'll be very fun. Hubs bday is June, anniversary in July, baby 2 in August, my bday Sept and DS in October! Going to be very fun!!

Also, due date is 8/17/18. :)


----------



## Flourish

Congrats druidai sounds really positive!


----------



## jenniferannex

Congratulations Druidai :happydance:

Weve discussed names too but I dont feel I can be serious about that just yet, just seems too early. I think my due date is wrong, I couldnt remember when my last AF was but after trying to figure it out on my phone last night Im sure I was last on around the 27th Oct, which would put me at 6 weeks. But Ill wait until my early scan next Friday to find out. I hope Im not any further along than that though otherwise Ill be a July due date and I dont want to move from here :haha:


----------



## Picksbaby

Blood results are in! Tuesdays 54 yesterday&#8217;s 141. Positivite that they are doubleing nicely and I&#8217;ve not actually missed af yet. Still due on Monday. 

Still don&#8217;t feel like I can say I&#8217;m pregnant yet. So many things can still go wrong for me.

I still haven&#8217;t told my husband yet. 

Waiting on my scan on the 20th. I will only be between 5/6 weeks


----------



## Smille24

Welcome to the newbies!

Jenn- if your due date changes to July, you're welcome to stay.


----------



## Starlight32

Jenn of course you can stay regardless of due date!!!

Anyone else really thirsty? I drink a lot of water but still find myself super thirsty.


----------



## jenniferannex

Yay thanks girls! Starlight I am very thirsty and its quite annoying because nothing seems to quench it! Ive never experienced it before either


----------



## jenniferannex

Picksbaby thats great about your bloods! Youve done well to keep it from hubby so far!


----------



## mel28nicole

Smille- Im also struggling to cut out caffeine. I did completely with my daughter. This time I feel like I need it. I usually only do 1 cup a day but lately Im been so exhausted Ive been drinking 2. I know 1 cup is fine. Just trying to stop the urge of having a second lol

Jennifer - Im feeling the same! I could drink and drink and drink and still be thirsty. Which means Im constantly going to the potty lol

I plan to get a few more cheapies today while I shop. Meant to do that yesterday but of course hubby didnt want to grocery shop lol


----------



## jenniferannex

I bet cutting the coffee out is hard! Im not a coffee drinker so it doesnt affect me. My husband is though and he tried to cut down and got the worst headaches so I can imagine it being really difficult. What about caffeine free coffee? Im guessing it doesnt taste the same or do the same job though seeing as caffeine is what you drink it for :haha:


----------



## drudai

Don't like coffee much but am a soda addict (I know...) It's so hard to quit. I'm trying to cut back. I did pretty good with ds but not perfect. I promised myself I'd quit soda/get healthy for Ttc and I did, but when we stopped in Sept I fell off the wagon.

Putting my foot down today!!


----------



## Smille24

I use to be addicted to pop, but I cut that out a couple of years ago to lose weight. I indulge sometimes. I'm glad I'm not the only one struggling. Decaf although not the same, it would probably help with the craving. I just like the taste. I'm really thirsty as well. I chug a whole bottle b4 bed then have to pee.


----------



## TTCBean

I'm having a lot of cramping today. Is this... normal? Didn't experience this with my two until much much more pregnant (round ligament)!


----------



## jenniferannex

TTC completely normal so don't worry :flower:


----------



## MissMymmy

Omg I've been missing for a couple of days and look how full the August board is all of a sudden, go mamas :happydance: nausea hit quite badly yesterday; actually had to walk out of a work meeting cause some idiot brought in broccoli and stilton soup I could have killed him! The fatigue is pretty awful too but its all worth it :flower:
The cramping has basically disappeared which should make me feel better but now I'm panicking that I'm not feeling it anymore fml


----------



## mel28nicole

These all were taken in the morning except todays test, which was around 3pm. Glad its progressing, as my period was due Monday and I could barely see the line. Still blows my mind to be pregnant again but im excited

https://i1347.photobucket.com/albums/p711/Melissa_Garrison/20171208_154718_zpsp0ax6jsa.jpg


----------



## MissMymmy

mel28nicole said:


> These all were taken in the morning except todays test, which was around 3pm. Glad its progressing, as my period was due Monday and I could barely see the line. Still blows my mind to be pregnant again but im excited
> 
> https://i1347.photobucket.com/albums/p711/Melissa_Garrison/20171208_154718_zpsp0ax6jsa.jpg

there's nothing better than seeing that progression is there?!:happydance:
congratulations babe xx


----------



## drudai

lovely progression!!


----------



## Smille24

Mel- great progression. It hasn't sunk in for me either. I never thought we'd get pregnant without assistance. 

I took a nap today. I feel so drained. It's going to be a long winter.

Is everyone ready for the holidays?


----------



## Starlight32

I had very slight nausea today.. it was more a feeling of needing to gag but nothing over powering.


----------



## Starlight32

I use to drink coffee daily but stopped a bit before ovulation this cycle.


----------



## mel28nicole

I think Im about ready. I need to get my husband a few more small things, we need to get gift cards for everyone but other that, Im ready! I stil need to fix up the menu for Christmas dinner


----------



## drudai

I'm not ready at all... thankfully I cut out a lot of my family this year, so not getting anything for anyone who I don't want to.
Hubs, son, sister, niece, and my dad that's it!! lol


----------



## Picksbaby

I think todays the day I should tell husband.. I dont know how to tell him. 

So far everything is looking good and consultant has no concerns and thought that with these results I will miscarry.

Done my first pregnant spinning class yesterday. Does anyone know if you can do a abs class still? Im getting mix advice.

Well Ive finished my pregnancy tests well tilll i order more... and you guys are stuck with me &#128077;&#127996;.

Clearblue says 2/3 weeks.

I still dont believe Im actually pregnant!!! Af not due till Monday.

Oh what a expensive year! We got married in August were in the process of buying our house Christmas and now another baby!


----------



## Picksbaby

#3
 



Attached Files:







AF8B9B15-99B2-40DA-87F1-D1D55CB4DCAE.jpg
File size: 49.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Picksbaby

Dont feel like my line has got any darker! Since Thursday...

Apparently for the digi to show 2/3 weeks hcg levels are over 153

Now to wait.... 

I want to do another digital next Friday if af doesnt come
 



Attached Files:







D61D606A-6C25-4CA2-9B27-2DC262B02C6E.jpg
File size: 55.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## vickyandchick

Mel and Picksbaby they are wonderful lines:flower:

I really want to book an early scan but the cheapest I've found is about £90 :( I don't think I can wait till the end of Jan for my 12 week scan:haha:

Has anyone booked in to see their midwife yet? Last time I went to the doctors and they referred me but now you have to call the hospital and do it yourself :shrug:


----------



## Flourish

not ready for the holidays yet... I've still got loads left to buy. 

I've booked in with my midwife for 4th January. 

Has anyone told anyone yet? We've just told my mum so far. Planning on telling the rest of family around 8 weeks-ish then everyone else after the 12 week scan.


----------



## Picksbaby

vickyandchick said:


> Mel and Picksbaby they are wonderful lines:flower:
> 
> I really want to book an early scan but the cheapest I've found is about £90 :( I don't think I can wait till the end of Jan for my 12 week scan:haha:
> 
> Has anyone booked in to see their midwife yet? Last time I went to the doctors and they referred me but now you have to call the hospital and do it yourself :shrug:

Have you looked on groupon? Theres a few on there in my area on there for reasonable price


----------



## Smille24

I just have to wrap gifts and make cookies. We did most of our shopping online this year. 

My appt is Jan 15th...so far away. We are telling close family members on Christmas eve then everyone else after I see the dr. I hate hiding it.


----------



## Starlight32

Picksbaby- my lines from 13dpo and 14dpo didn't change much. I think there's a picture earlier on the thread. 

10 days until we see the OB. I have a feeling it's going to be a long 10 days!!!


----------



## Smille24

Picksbaby said:


> I think todays the day I should tell husband.. I dont know how to tell him.
> 
> So far everything is looking good and consultant has no concerns and thought that with these results I will miscarry.
> 
> Done my first pregnant spinning class yesterday. Does anyone know if you can do a abs class still? Im getting mix advice.
> 
> Well Ive finished my pregnancy tests well tilll i order more... and you guys are stuck with me &#128077;&#127996;.
> 
> Clearblue says 2/3 weeks.
> 
> I still dont believe Im actually pregnant!!! Af not due till Monday.
> 
> Oh what a expensive year! We got married in August were in the process of buying our house Christmas and now another baby!

I wouldn't do any ab exercises. They can be very unsafe during pregnancy. 

We enjoy biking but I've read it is dangerous the last trimester due to falling hazards. I'm bummed, but at least during the spring I'll be able to.


----------



## mel28nicole

Theres a mom group I admin on Facebook that I told, my husband told his family but thats it. I dont plan to tell anyone else for a while. I dont really care to tell my family lol they were askin about alcohol for Christmas Eve. Luckily Ive been doing low carb so I told them I didnt want to drink :haha:


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Hey everyone, I'm Ella!

I just found out I'm expecting #3 (or #3 and #4!)! I'm 15 DPO and got a great, dark test tonight. Couldn't hold out any longer even though AF is only due 17DPO.

This is really exciting for me, as I need to take clomid to conceive. My first is 3.5 years old, he was born after 2 years TTC, two mcs (one twins) and 4 cycles of clomid. My second we TTC 7 months, he was conceived during the second cycle of clomid.

This month was our FIRST month back on clomid, my son is only 14 months old! I thought it would take at least 2 months, but here we are. And I had two follicles this month, my test was quite dark... maybe it's two. Eek I don't think I could do three under two although at the same time I'd love it! Ahh!

Anyway, H&H 9 months all.


----------



## drudai

Welcome Ella!!

It's a cold day here in the Midwest USA.


----------



## Smille24

Welcome Ella! Do you have an estimated due date? I'm nervous about 2 under 2 (my LO is 14 months), but it will work out. We are super excited to be completing our family.


----------



## vickyandchick

Welcome Ella!:flower:


----------



## Starlight32

Hi Ella!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

My EDD is August 17th. 

Thanks for the welcome!

My first two were 2.5 years apart and it was totally fine, although my second is a difficult baby and doesn't sleep through the night so who knows what it will be like having two under two.


----------



## drudai

We have same DD!


----------



## jenniferannex

Congratulations Ella and welcome! :)

I&#8217;m nervous about having 3 children but everything always works out and we were made for this :D

It&#8217;s been really cold here in the UK too! Anyone had else snow? Here&#8217;s my two this morning loving it!
 



Attached Files:







537D9B44-A564-4C03-8496-ACBF0826B9A0.jpg
File size: 51.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Smille24

Ella- my LO doesn't sleep well for me either and is so wild. My oldest was such a calm baby, but my youngest is into everything and loves to be rebellious.

Jen- we had flurries where I'm from in the US, but not like that. It's getting pretty cold here and they're predicting we're going to have a rough winter. Last year we barely got any snow which is unusual. I'm nervous about 3 kids also, but it will be ok. My life is already chaotic, why not add to it? 

I've been sick all evening ugh.


----------



## lilycakes22

Hello! I had thought I was due July 31st but my doctor has said *August 1st*. We shall see I guess :shrug: :blush: I've been scheduled for a first trimester test for January 19th which brings me to 12 weeks. I think that will be my first US unless you think I should call my doctor to schedule a regular visit for an US sooner?

This will be our first and we are super excited :happydance: We've already told our immediate families and 3 of my closest gfs. We will most likely tell our closest group of friends during our annual Christmas dinner as they know we've been trying AND they are the most snoopiest people AND they will be instantly suspicious that I won't have a wine glass in-hand... :wacko:

K i'll stop now and keep you guys updated :winkwink:


----------



## drudai

welcome lily!


----------



## mapha2

Hello ladies, congratulations on your bfps. I also just recently found out about my pregnancy after skipping my af. To be honest I'm a nervous wreck right now because of my previous losses. I had bloods taken yesterday and waiting for the results. I'm praying for sticky beans for all of us.


----------



## Flourish

Hi Ella, lily and mapha!

I've woken up to snow this morning.... tried to add a photo but it said the photo was too large :shrug:

Can't wait to take my little girl out to play in it when she wakes up.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Beta results came in - 16DPO - 1245... they want me to have a scan on Wednesday already... Ahh I'm so scared I really think it's twins!


----------



## Smille24

Welcome to all of the new ladies! Congrats on your bfps! I'm so excited our thread is filling up.

Flourish- I just looked outside and we got a thin layer of snow. My dogs will be super happy to play in it. Not enough for the kids though.


----------



## Starlight32

We got snow here too. Are you ladies in the US?


----------



## Picksbaby

Feeling all cramps today. Af due tomorrow. 

I&#8217;m sure when I went to the toilet this morning I have a brown tinge discharge sorry tmi!!

I don&#8217;t think this is a positive sign...


----------



## Picksbaby

Ella_Hopeful said:


> Beta results came in - 16DPO - 1245... they want me to have a scan on Wednesday already... Ahh I'm so scared I really think it's twins!

Wow brilliant numbers!! Aww twin would be nice! Cant wait to hear about your scan!:happydance:


----------



## mel28nicole

Welcome new ladies! So excited to continue in this journey with you all.

Picksbaby- hoping the cramping is nothing! Have you taken anymore tests to see if the line is progressing more? I thought your other tests had great lines!

Ella- those are wonderful numbers! So exciting to get an early scan :)

Im in the US and we just got the slightest dusting of snow overnight. 
AFM Ive been so hungry. Idk if its just me doing low carb but Im constantly hungry. Which with my daughter I never experienced because I was so sick the whole time, I never had much of an appetite. I keep forgetting to take my prenatal, I may need to set an alarm on my phone to remember. I sent an inquiry to a local ultrasound place to see about getting a scan around 8 weeks. Personally I feel like all pregnancies should have an early scan to rule out ectopic, blighted ovums, multiples. But I guess they arent on that level yet lol..


----------



## drudai

My Ob does u/s at. every. appointment. now, it's ridiculous, honestly. They won't see you til 8 weeks (then 1/month til 3rd tri).


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

No snow over here, I live in a hotter country although it's bloody freezing right now! I'm originally from London, UK though :)


----------



## mapha2

Thank you for the warm welcome ladies, I'm due 14 August


----------



## Flourish

Yep I'm in the uk. Lots of snow where I am (midlands), I can't get off my street.

Drudai wow a scan at every appointment that's good! We get 2 throughout the whole pregnancy where I am- one at 12 weeks and one at 20... unless there is a medical need to have more.


----------



## Starlight32

I don't feel pregnant except being tired. The slight nausea is gone and slight breast soreness is gone. Only sign is how bloated I am...
I'm so nervous.


----------



## drudai

My first thought was "wow I wish they did that during my first pregnancy!" and now I just think it's exhausting! lol... I know I'll appreciate it once it's time to look at baby Two. I think I had 3. 8 weeks, 20 anatomy, and a complementary 4d at about 32. This will be interesting to say the least.

mapha, we're gonna have a busy week!


----------



## vickyandchick

Jennifer- we have loads of snow here! My son and I are loving it but my OH isn't as much:haha:

Welcome lily and mapha:flower:

Picksbaby- I've had cramps since I ovulated, now it's more of a full/pushing feeling against my uterus :)

The hormones have officially hit here, I'm super stroppy with everyone and I cried whilst watching a film yesterday and this afternoon because the tree we bought is too big for the bloody stand:haha: I am also super bloated and I'm not really hungry at all, oh and I'm absolutely exhausted all the time:sleep:


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Starlight32 said:


> I don't feel pregnant except being tired. The slight nausea is gone and slight breast soreness is gone. Only sign is how bloated I am...
> I'm so nervous.

Bloated means high progesterone which is a great sign for a health pregnancy! At this stage other symptoms come and go but bloating is my only constant!


----------



## Smille24

Starlight32 said:


> We got snow here too. Are you ladies in the US?

I am!


----------



## Smille24

mel28nicole said:


> Welcome new ladies! So excited to continue in this journey with you all.
> 
> Picksbaby- hoping the cramping is nothing! Have you taken anymore tests to see if the line is progressing more? I thought your other tests had great lines!
> 
> Ella- those are wonderful numbers! So exciting to get an early scan :)
> 
> Im in the US and we just got the slightest dusting of snow overnight.
> AFM Ive been so hungry. Idk if its just me doing low carb but Im constantly hungry. Which with my daughter I never experienced because I was so sick the whole time, I never had much of an appetite. I keep forgetting to take my prenatal, I may need to set an alarm on my phone to remember. I sent an inquiry to a local ultrasound place to see about getting a scan around 8 weeks. Personally I feel like all pregnancies should have an early scan to rule out ectopic, blighted ovums, multiples. But I guess they arent on that level yet lol..

I agree. 10 wks is a long time to go without knowing whether it's ectopic or not or some other issue. Someone I know didn't get an US until 10-12wks and found out it was a blighted ovum. She had to be rushed for surgery. So sad.


----------



## Starlight32

My OB did a scan at 5 weeks with my first pregnancy because I was having pain and they were worried about ectopic (thankfully all was fine!). 

I have nothing like that now (which is "good" but I don't feel pregnant without the pain). The OB office says they see pregnant woman at 6.5 weeks but I'll be closer to 6 because of scheduling. 

My tummy is as large now at 5w than it was at 12+ weeks with my daughter! I know it's bloat not baby, but wow!


----------



## cheree89

Add me to the list for Aug 20th. I have 3 little boys ages 6, 4 and 2. I'm sort of shocked tbh, because I am 43 years old! We'll see if this baby sticks I guess. My birthday is August 23rd, so that is kind of fun.


----------



## mel28nicole

Smille24 said:


> mel28nicole said:
> 
> 
> Welcome new ladies! So excited to continue in this journey with you all.
> 
> Picksbaby- hoping the cramping is nothing! Have you taken anymore tests to see if the line is progressing more? I thought your other tests had great lines!
> 
> Ella- those are wonderful numbers! So exciting to get an early scan :)
> 
> Im in the US and we just got the slightest dusting of snow overnight.
> AFM Ive been so hungry. Idk if its just me doing low carb but Im constantly hungry. Which with my daughter I never experienced because I was so sick the whole time, I never had much of an appetite. I keep forgetting to take my prenatal, I may need to set an alarm on my phone to remember. I sent an inquiry to a local ultrasound place to see about getting a scan around 8 weeks. Personally I feel like all pregnancies should have an early scan to rule out ectopic, blighted ovums, multiples. But I guess they arent on that level yet lol..
> 
> I agree. 10 wks is a long time to go without knowing whether it's ectopic or not or some other issue. Someone I know didn't get an US until 10-12wks and found out it was a blighted ovum. She had to be rushed for surgery. So sad.Click to expand...

My first pregnancy I had my first appointment at 9.5 weeks,p. I went in again shortly before 14 weeks and tried to listen to the heart beat and couldnt find it, scan showed no heartbeat and the baby stopped growing around 8 weeks. So I just feel like if they did a scan around my first appointment, we would have known then. Idk if it would have made the pain any less but it just really messed with me ya know. I had a d&c the next morning


----------



## jenniferannex

Welcome and congratulations to the new ladies :happydance: our little group is filling up nicely!! So exciting! 

Our snow has nearly all disappeared now its just ice! So jealous of you Vicky with snow!! :haha: 

Im in the UK too, near Manchester. 

I hope everyone is feeling ok! My sickness has died down although I wont soeak too soon. I have my reassurance scan on Friday Im so nervous, as we all are! But we will all be just fine :flower:


----------



## mel28nicole

Holy boob pain this evening. My goodness. Everything is so different this time around for me. I'm not used to this lol


----------



## mapha2

Hello ladies, got my blood results today, hcg test was done at 20dpo and I'm on 2600 level. So far so good. 
I'm in South Africa and we have lots of rain this time of the season. It's very warm here, our Christmas is in summer


----------



## cheree89

mapha2 said:


> Hello ladies, got my blood results today, hcg test was done at 20dpo and I'm on 2600 level. So far so good.
> I'm in South Africa and we have lots of rain this time of the season. It's very warm here, our Christmas is in summer

I'm sitting here this morning sipping my rooibos, which I was first introduced to on a trip to South Africa many many years ago. I'm trying to wean myself off of my caffeine addiction lol.


----------



## jenniferannex

Mel mine are quite sore too! 

Wheyy thats fab mapha! I bet it is hot there. Its -3 here today, freezing!!

Ive just got my maternity notes and booking appointment through the post. So first midwife app is 8th of Jan! Seems so far away!


----------



## mapha2

@Cheree, I'm so addicted to my rooibos tea mmm

@Jennie, it's hot with mosquitoes hahaha.


----------



## mel28nicole

Got an elective ultrasound scheduled for January 4th :happydance: so Ill get a peek at the babe before my first appointment January 8th.

I also got my dog scheduled to get neutered on the 8th and I cant wait lmao. Hes a lovable dog but right now hes a handful


----------



## jenniferannex

Oooo fab Mel! 

:haha: I couldnt cope with a dog, I have a cat and hes a pain as it is :dohh:


----------



## TTCBean

I get to have an ultrasound on Thursday morning, so excited! I'll be exactly 6 weeks!


----------



## jenniferannex

Lots of ultrasounds going on this week!! :happydance:


----------



## cheree89

It will be fun to see the ultrasound images! I don't think I'll get one for a while yet. I'm not even planning to call the doctor until after the holidays. They'll probably get me in pretty quickly once I call them though since I'm so old haha.


----------



## Picksbaby

Well this week has been all go go go for us already.

1. Positive pregnancy test!
2. Brought a dishwasher!!
3. Yesterday we went and brought a puppy!!!


----------



## Flourish

Uuuuugggghhhh.... I've got D&V... I feel awful! 
I'm not sure if this is just D&V or if it's D&V mixed with morning sickness... either way I want it to stop :( :(


----------



## jenniferannex

Awww a puppy!! Youll definitely have your hands full :D what breed?

Im really not feeling well today. The fact Ive never dealt with sickness in pregnancy before makes it worse. I hope it goes soon It just makes you feel drained!


----------



## jenniferannex

Oh no flourish, I hope youre better soon and it passes quickly!


----------



## vickyandchick

Jennifer my OH works near Manchester and we live in Cheshire :)
All these ultrasounds are so exciting, can't wait to see everyone's tiny babies :D
I have on and off nausea and have a stinking cold so most days I don't even want to get out of bed:haha:


----------



## jenniferannex

Ahh what a small world Vicky!! I live in Preston but I always say near Manchester as I dont think people will know where Preston is :haha: 

No I didnt want to get out of bed today and right now i want to go back to bed!


----------



## drudai

Morning from cold Illinois, ladies. No snow but biting wind.

I am so bloated, I was tempted to wear my maternity pants today or possibly putting on belly band. :lol: I feel you ladies on looking more pregnant now than I did late in my first pregnancy!!

Is anyone still testing to measure progress? At 19dpo it feels a bit moot!


----------



## mel28nicole

Im still testing lmao. More so because I had so many tests. Im still in shock that it happened so quick lol.

We woke up to some snow today, its still snowing so Im not sure how much we will be getting. I dont think itll be much tho.

Im starting to get heartburn and it sucks :(


----------



## mapha2

Aww, how exciting about having that first scan. All the best ladies, please do let us know how it went
I also can not wait for mine, mine is scheduled for Dec 19, &#128131;&#128131; hoop hoop


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

I'm eating so much! I just can't stop. I don't feel sick yet though, so I guess it's good to get my calories in while I can ;) 

I haven't tested again because the blood test results on Sunday were so good. Last pregnancy I tested every day and was sure the line got lighter and thought everything was over, but it wasn't, so I'm not doing a repeat of that.

Tomorrow morning I go for my scan - going to be so nervous even though they probably won't see much and that's okay...


----------



## mapha2

@Ella- I'm so happy for you girl, I thought I was the only one eating too much &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
All the best for tomorrow, so exciting


----------



## jenniferannex

I stopped testing around a week ago as i was just spending too much money!! I have my scan on Friday though so i'm sure that will put my mind at ease!

Im not eating much apart from cheese and bread! Its all i can stomach. Drinking a lot though. 

Good luck for tomorrow Ella! Very exciting!! 

I know its really early but have any of you started looking at prams? I cant help myself even though i know i shouldn't!!


----------



## mapha2

@Jennie please don't laugh, I'm planning on using my 3 yr old's pram and cot lol, not buying those, hahaha, still in a good condition though. My son never used it that much, he hated the pram. When we go shopping I put him in a shopping trolley, he loves that.


----------



## jenniferannex

I would do the same Mapha but i don't have any prams anymore so i'll have to get another :dohh: I also gave her cot away around 5 weeks before i found out i was pregnant. We thought we were finished with 2 children :haha: Just typical!!


----------



## cheree89

I think I'm out ladies. I'm spotting. Not too surprising given my age. Don't feel bad for me though. I have 3 amazing little boys  I wish you all the best!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

cheree89 said:


> I think I'm out ladies. I'm spotting. Not too surprising given my age. Don't feel bad for me though. I have 3 amazing little boys  I wish you all the best!

Cheree :hugs: - I'm sorry to hear that. Although lots of people have spotting and it turns out okay... hoping the best for you!

Mapha and Jennifer - I've used the same pram for my first two - a mutsy iGo. I love it and plan to keep using it although it doesn't look quite as glam as it did when it was new! Maybe some handlebar covers and a good wash :haha:

I also have hardly used Bugaboo Donkey which can be a single or a double - I'll need the double because my youngest isn't even walking yet :wacko: - even if it's twins this time I can use the Donkey, as it happens to be the twin version that I bought second-hand :)


----------



## Smille24

Cheree- :hugs: I'm so sorry. I had spotting my last pregnancy and everything was ok. Fxd for you.

We saved everything from our children. We just had purchase new carseats due to the large age gap between my oldest and LO. I will need a double stroller since my LO is so young. We also need to get a bigger vehicle. 

It's snowing here. We're supposed to get 3 inches during the day and possibly another 4 tonight then several inches tomorrow. 

So I called to move my 1st dr appt to a later time in case my oldest has a delay. I had the day completely wrong. Instead of the 15th, I go the 18th ugh. Sickness kicked in during late mornings. I'm completely exhausted and could sleep all day if I could. The only thing I feel like eating is soup.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Smille our babies are almost the same age - mine was born Oct 9th 2016.




Smille24 said:


> Cheree- :hugs: I'm so sorry. I had spotting my last pregnancy and everything was ok. Fxd for you.
> 
> We saved everything from our children. We just had purchase new carseats due to the large age gap between my oldest and LO. I will need a double stroller since my LO is so young. We also need to get a bigger vehicle.
> 
> It's snowing here. We're supposed to get 3 inches during the day and possibly another 4 tonight then several inches tomorrow.
> 
> So I called to move my 1st dr appt to a later time in case my oldest has a delay. I had the day completely wrong. Instead of the 15th, I go the 18th ugh. Sickness kicked in during late mornings. I'm completely exhausted and could sleep all day if I could. The only thing I feel like eating is soup.


----------



## jenniferannex

Cheree, so sorry to hear :hugs: but like others have said it may be nothing! Please let us know how you get on x

Ahh we didnt keep the Prams as the age gaps are so big, there will be 4.5 years between them all and after Ella (my second) we we quite certain we didnt want anymore so got rid of everything! I definitely did want more though :cloud9: 

Ella I love the bugaboo donkey, my friend with twins used to have one its lovely! 

Ahh smille I feel exactly the same, its awful it just makes life so hard, especially with 2 other children. Hopefully it will pass soon!


----------



## Smille24

Ella- it's great to not be the only one that'll have 2 under 2. Mine is a wild child. She has completely tore up our Christmas tree &#128550;.


----------



## Starlight32

Cheree, keep us posted if you can. Sending thoughts and prayers. 

Lots of (non-baby) related stress here so I've been off the internet a bit. 

Keep us posted on the ultrasounds! I can't wait to see if I get one at 6w although it seems early so it might make me nervous if we don't see heart beat.


----------



## Flourish

Cheree sorry to hear you're spotting but as the others have said it might be nothing, fingers crossed for you!! 


I've not started looking for proms yet, my daughter will be 2.5 when baby comes along so not sure if we will need a double or not.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Only one sac and it's measuring ahead, but I'm 100% sure of my dates so I guess I'll wait and see what happens. Nothing in the sac yet, but thats normal. Back in two weeks for another scan!


----------



## Smille24

Ella that's fantastic news!


----------



## Picksbaby

jenniferannex said:


> Oh no flourish, I hope youre better soon and it passes quickly!

We brought a French bulldog. Hes so lovely. Really loving and hes great with the kids. Hes 4 nearly 5months old.


I always feel so behind in there groups!! 3 pages of catching up to go through xx


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Ugh feeling really sick this evening - suppose that's a good thing!


----------



## jenniferannex

Yay thats fab Ella! :)

I am so excited for friday!!


----------



## Starlight32

I was gagging a lot this morning but feeling better after I ate cookies and drank soda... lol

Ella- great news things are looking good.

My daughter will be 2 so I'm not sure if we will need a double stroller.


----------



## jenniferannex

Glad you feel better Starlight! 

I don't feel right tonight and i don't know why. Its making me feel really uneasy :nope: Friday cant come quick enough


----------



## drudai

No nausea yet for me - I'm sure it'll hit me like a freight train when/if it does.

I had bloods scheduled for Friday afternoon but cancelled as I'm having an insurance change and don't want to get caught up in billing. :wacko: I'm gonna buy a Clear Blue digi instead and see if it gives me a 3+ weeks. (I'll be 3 weeks past conception on Friday!) 


I'm glad it's Xmas, I'm hoping the weeks fly to my scan on Jan 5!!


----------



## jenniferannex

Good luck with the digi drudai! 
I feel awful today, the worst Ive ever felt :nope: I feel so sick but hungry at the same time. Ive just managed to eat some toast but still feeling sick. Ive got a newborn session in 10 minutes so I hope I last! 

I dont know how people do this with more than 1 pregnancy! I feel so lucky I never had it with either of my daughters!


----------



## mapha2

@Cheree, hugs girl, stay hopeful

@Ella congratulations sweets

I'm a bit worried, went for a scan today and could only see an empty sac, I'm trying to be hopeful considering my history. The sac measured 5 wks 5 days. I'm booked for another one on the 5th, so that's in 3 weeks from now. Praying all things go well


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hey girls!! I thought I would show my face, recently found out I'm pregnant with number 3 &#128563; Totally unexpected as been having protected sex and only been with my partner 6 weeks! Due around the 22nd! I know this forum was such a help during my last two so hoping for the same this time
&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## Starlight32

Mapha- how far along were you when they did the scan? Praying all is ok. 

Hi Hannah!


----------



## TTCBean

So I got my ultrasound today, and feel worried... she said she couldn't find a heartbeat and she thinks she saw a fetal pole, she saw a yolk sac. I am 6 weeks exactly so it could be too early? I go back on the 28th.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Mapha - 5w5d is about right for an empty sac...

TTCBean - 6w is about right for a fetal pole... by 6.5w there should be a heartbeat...

In my experience anyway. The losses I had never measured right for my dates, even the empty sacs were far, far behind my dates.


----------



## Picksbaby

HannahGraceee said:


> Hey girls!! I thought I would show my face, recently found out I'm pregnant with number 3 &#128563; Totally unexpected as been having protected sex and only been with my partner 6 weeks! Due around the 22nd! I know this forum was such a help during my last two so hoping for the same this time
> &#128536;&#128536;

Congratulations on number 3! 

There seams to be quite a few of us on #3.


----------



## mapha2

Hi Hannah and welcome, hope you will enjoy your stay with us

@Starlight according to my LMP I'm 5wks 2days and my scan was today and sac measuring 5wks 5days, so 3 days ahead 

@ Ella, tnx gal, I'm praying. We will know for sure in 2 weeks. I'll try to pull myself together during the wait.


----------



## jenniferannex

Mapha and TTCbean I'm sure everything will be fine. What Ella says makes perfect sense. I have everything crossed for you. 

Hiya Hannah and congratulations :happydance: 
I remember your name from when i was pregnant with my 1st! She's nearly 8 now so a long time ago. Im guessing you were pregnant at the same time as me just bit further along. x


----------



## Starlight32

My first appt is at 6w1d. My OB likes to see patients at 6.5w, maybe because that's when a heart heat is detected? I'm worried I won't be far enough to see anything. I might reschedule for later in the week... but I also don't want to wait!


----------



## jenniferannex

That would make sense starlight, I understand you not wanting to wait though!! Waiting is awful when you just want to make sure everything is ok. mine is tomorrow and I'm nervous i won't see anything! But once i worked out my dates properly I'm sure i should be around 7 weeks tomorrow so fingers crossed! Only 16 hours to wait! 

How much water do you need to drink before hand? I remember with my daughters at the 12 week scan they said 2 pints i think? Will it be the same for an earlier scan or will i need to drink more does anyone know? It just says to drink plenty of water before i come.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

jenniferannex said:


> That would make sense starlight, I understand you not wanting to wait though!! Waiting is awful when you just want to make sure everything is ok. mine is tomorrow and I'm nervous i won't see anything! But once i worked out my dates properly I'm sure i should be around 7 weeks tomorrow so fingers crossed! Only 16 hours to wait!
> 
> How much water do you need to drink before hand? I remember with my daughters at the 12 week scan they said 2 pints i think? Will it be the same for an earlier scan or will i need to drink more does anyone know? It just says to drink plenty of water before i come.

Will it be an abdominal scan? Early ones where I am are usually internal and they say specifically to go to the toilet right away before and not drink too much... if not internal than just enough water to fill your bladder haha if I drank two pints I wouldn't be able to sit through the ultrasound.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

mapha2 said:


> Hi Hannah and welcome, hope you will enjoy your stay with us
> 
> @Starlight according to my LMP I'm 5wks 2days and my scan was today and sac measuring 5wks 5days, so 3 days ahead
> 
> @ Ella, tnx gal, I'm praying. We will know for sure in 2 weeks. I'll try to pull myself together during the wait.

My empty sac measured 5w3d at 4w5d. I'm just trying not to worry about it measuring ahead, because I'm sure of my dates, and things are so small right now. But the next 2 weeks really can't pass quick enough.


----------



## jenniferannex

Its abdominal Ella, thank you I will just drink enough but not too much! Yeh with both my 12 weeks scans I was desperate for a wee, nearly wet myself :haha:


----------



## HannahGraceee

jenniferannex said:


> Mapha and TTCbean I'm sure everything will be fine. What Ella says makes perfect sense. I have everything crossed for you.
> 
> Hiya Hannah and congratulations :happydance:
> I remember your name from when i was pregnant with my 1st! She's nearly 8 now so a long time ago. Im guessing you were pregnant at the same time as me just bit further along. x

Heyyyy!!!!!! I remember you too!! I also remember you from my son!! He's gonna be 3 years 7 months on the 17th!! How have we been pregnant at the same time 3 times in a row? &#128514;&#128514;&#128064; I must have been about 7 months pregnant when you got pregnant with number 1 &#128514;&#128514; xx


----------



## vickyandchick

Cheree- :hugs::hugs:

Hi Hannah!

Jennifer- I think they recommend at least 1 pint of water before your scan :)

I've been so tired and busy lately that I get to the end of the day and only remember that I'm pregnant:blush::haha:


----------



## Starlight32

So I called my OB. They aren't going to do an ultrasound next week, just getting my history, doing a physical exam, and blood work. They'll do an ultrasound at 8/9 weeks-- far away!!!


----------



## Smille24

So many early scans! I had one with my 2nd at 5wks and there was only a yolk sac, completely normal. Then I think at 6wk 5days I could see her heart beat. 

Hannah- welcome! Congrats on #3 :happydance:. How did your partner take the news? I love your name by the way. My LO's name is Hannah Grace.

I'm so excited to be 6wks tomorrow. I feel like each passing week is a huge milestone at this point. Still sick in the mornings and completely exhausted.


----------



## Starlight32

My daughters name is Hannah!! 
Smile, I just saw your daughter's names!! Our top girl name for this baby is Haley. 

I'm feeling less sick tonight than usual so I'm getting paranoid!


----------



## Smille24

Starlight32 said:


> My daughters name is Hannah!!
> Smile, I just saw your daughter's names!! Our top girl name for this baby is Haley.
> 
> I'm feeling less sick tonight than usual so I'm getting paranoid!

That is amazing! My hubby wants to stick with the H names, but I don't like any H names for a boy and it's getting too confusing. I'm constantly mixing up the girls' names.

I'm sorry you're feeling less sick and are worried. My friend who is over 20wks pregnant had symptoms come in flows. She constantly worried. She bought a fetal doppler and checks on her baby at least 2x a day. She's had 4 mc so she can't help it.


----------



## Starlight32

Yeah we aren't purposefully picking H names. I am not fond of any H boy names to use personally (there are ones I like, I just wouldn't use them! Lol). 

I remember being worried about symptoms coming and going with my first pregnancy. I'm so anxious for the scan... 3-4 more weeks will go by slow!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Smille24 said:


> So many early scans! I had one with my 2nd at 5wks and there was only a yolk sac, completely normal. Then I think at 6wk 5days I could see her heart beat.
> 
> Hannah- welcome! Congrats on #3 :happydance:. How did your partner take the news? I love your name by the way. My LO's name is Hannah Grace.
> 
> I'm so excited to be 6wks tomorrow. I feel like each passing week is a huge milestone at this point. Still sick in the mornings and completely exhausted.

Oh my god he's so excited &#128514;&#128514; it's really cute! I'm just like you hardly know me, I think I'm still in shock!!
Awww gorgeous name!! &#10084;&#65039;&#128525;


----------



## jenniferannex

:haha: Hannah i didn't even realise that! They're like nearly exactly the same age give or take a few weeks! 

Thanks Vicky i'll go for the pint! Feeling sick today as soon as i opened my eyes! Hopefully my scan will make me feel better, so nervous! 

Ahh Starlight I'm sure it will come around quick. Its so hard when you're worried though. I would only get a scan at 12 weeks here in the UK so I've had to go private for my one today. I couldn't last until 12 weeks!


----------



## Smille24

Jenn- good luck at your scan today. I hope it relieves some anxiety.

Hannah- I'm glad he's excited. Most guys would freak out, so that says a lot about his character. I hope things work out with you two.


----------



## Starlight32

Jenn keep us posted!

I won't have my first sonogram until 2018!!! I guess I'll schedule it on Tuesday so I'll know a date soon... baby steps lol


----------



## Smille24

Starlight32 said:


> Jenn keep us posted!
> 
> I won't have my first sonogram until 2018!!! I guess I'll schedule it on Tuesday so I'll know a date soon... baby steps lol

Same here &#128533;. I go the 18th, but idk if I'm getting a sonogram or not. My obgyn doesn't do them in her office. I hope I don't have to wait 20wks or I'll throw a temper tantrum.


----------



## mel28nicole

Counting down the days til my elective scan! 20! Ill be 8 weeks, or 8+3 if Im correct with when I could have ovulated. I have shorter cycles so I wouldnt be surprised if Im measured a couple days ahead.

We took my daughter to see Santa yesterday. First year she actually sat with him. We got such a good gorgeous picture of them. We also finished our shopping, just have to get a gift card for DHs sister. Me and him exchanged gifts yesterday, because we suck and cant wait til Christmas lol. He did good! He enjoyed all his stuff from me too so Im glad! Just gotta work on getting my daughters stuff wrapped and we will be set. Except for dinner, I gotta buy everything still lol.


----------



## jenniferannex

Well my scan was fab :cloud9: 
Everything is looking good, I'm 7w 1day, so I'm still an august due date just changed now the to the 2nd of august :happydance: We saw and heard the heartbeat, i am so happy and relieved right now!! Heres a pic of our little bean!


----------



## TTCBean

What a great pic Jennifer!


----------



## jenniferannex

Thank you, I'm so chuffed!! Im just dying to know what sex it will be already :haha:


----------



## Starlight32

Jenn, such great news!!


----------



## chellelou21

Ahh that's a fab scan Jenn. x


----------



## jenniferannex

Thank you! How is everyone doing?


----------



## drudai

5 weeks today! Nothing special. :lol:


----------



## mapha2

Congratulations Jennie, beautiful pic. I'm so happy for you

My symptoms seems to be disappearing, I'm hanging in there. Should anything happen to the little bean I think I'll be done trying. Can't do it anymore, I'll just settle with my 2 son's. No more dncs


----------



## caleblake

Ah Jen what an amazing scan. It's so exciting. I'm feeling good a bit better today thank goddess...but now I'm stressing cause my symptoms are gone lol. Damned if you do and damned if you don't x


----------



## jenniferannex

Ahh Mapha it might not mean anything :hugs: I had no symptoms at all with my first 2. Im sure youre feeling pretty deflated after your scan yesterday but its still early days! I hope your next scan brings you good news! 

Thank you Caleblake! Yes we can never win can we!


----------



## krasavitsa147

Hi ladies, I've been stalking this thread since getting a positive on Dec. 3rd. Due around August 11, I've not had my early scan yet, I'll be going for that on the 27th at 7+4 by the date of the IUI.

Given the road we took to get here, I'm pretty nervous. My symptoms wax and wane but aren't too bad but it's still early. I'm 5+6 today so might be just around the corner. 

Just wanted to say hello, and hoping for the best of journeys for all.


----------



## jenniferannex

Welcome and congratulations kras! It is a very nerve wracking first few weeks isnt it! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :flower:


----------



## Starlight32

I haven't felt as sick today and that's making me nervous. I'm trying to not analyze so much...


----------



## krasavitsa147

Totally guilty of this myself. I don't have m/s at all, but if my boobs are anything less than agonizing, I'm worried. I know I shouldn't but I still do. 

The only symptom I have that is ever-increasing is how irritable I am!


----------



## jenniferannex

I think being irritable is a good enough symtom :haha: can get away with shouting at the husbands that way!


----------



## mapha2

Welcome Krasavitsa
@Jennie, thank you girl. I'll pull myself together, this 2 weeks wait will feel like forever.
I'll keep you posted ladies


----------



## Starlight32

Such a long wait in the unknown during first trimester :( 

I've been doing a lot of praying.


----------



## mel28nicole

Beautiful scan Jenn!!

I had my second nose bleed in 3 days. So that stinks lol


----------



## Starlight32

Mel my nose bleed when I was pregnant with my daughter. Not gushing though.. like when I blew it I saw red (my nose gets extra runny/stuffy when pregnant)


----------



## Starlight32

Jenn any guesses on sex just in your gut?


----------



## jenniferannex

Ahh I bet nose bleeds are awful! Ive actually never had one! 

Starlight I just think girl, but probably because I already have 2 girls. I had a gut feeling both my girls were boys as well. So my gut feeling is usually wrong :haha:


----------



## Smille24

Congrats on a great scan jen!

My gut feeling has been wrong with both kids, so I'm also calling girl again.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Beautiful scan Jen &#55357;&#56845;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## mel28nicole

It was embarrassing because we were out to eat and my daughter was like EW MOMMY WHATS THAT ARE YOU OK lmao :haha:


----------



## TTCBean

I had gut feelings I was having boys, and I was right! This time I feel like it's a girl.


----------



## Nuthatch

Can I join, ladies? I just found out today that I am pregnant (only 10dpo). I am in total shock as I was super sick this cycle with bronchitis and asthma complications and we only bd twice. My due date will be August 28.

My ttc journey has been long and difficult. I have had many first trimester losses and 2 second trimester losses (one-- my daughter Hope-- at 22 weeks when I was 16). It has been almost exactly 17 years since my first pregnancy and I am hoping this bean is sticky. But, even if it isn't, today I am pregnant and that is a beautiful thing (okay, now hurry up pregnancy because i am going to be a wreck until I am holding my baby).

I am sooo jealous of you ladies getting scans! I won't even be able to get in to see my doctor until after Christmas and then will have to get a referral. 

So excited to be on this journey with you all.


----------



## drudai

Welcome Nuthatch. x


----------



## Flourish

Hi Nuthatch! 

I kept flicking between what I thought my first was, one day I was convinced she would be a boy the next a girl... when we went for our scan I finally said,.. okay I think it's a boy.... and then found out she was a girl.... haha

I'm thinking girl again this time... I think.... pregnancy sickness has started and I can't face food which is all the same as when I was pregnant with my daughter.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Both of my pregnancy it came out the complete opposite then what I thought, I thought my daughter was a boy and my son was a girl &#55357;&#56834; Team yellow again so I guess I'll find out in 36 weeks &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## HannahGraceee

Another question, my OH has a stag do planned 3 weeks after my due date? What do you think I should do, he said he's wouldn't go but I feel bad because she's had these plans before we even started dating (6 weeks ago) I don't know if I should be like point blank no already or I should just be ok with him going? What do you girls think?


----------



## Picksbaby

HannahGraceee said:


> Another question, my OH has a stag do planned 3 weeks after my due date? What do you think I should do, he said he's wouldn't go but I feel bad because she's had these plans before we even started dating (6 weeks ago) I don't know if I should be like point blank no already or I should just be ok with him going? What do you girls think?

Hard one.... my husband is planning a trip to Budapest on a stag in September I think it will be 4weeks after Im due. Its a three day thing and Ive just said okay. Im sure Ill be okay for three days... I hope!!!


----------



## jenniferannex

Nuthatch, welcome and congratulations! Sorry to hear youve had a tough time, wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months! 

Hannah how you can stay team yellow is just amazing will power :haha: I have to find out ASAP!! 

Thats a tricky one. My husband was meant to go away on the day I was due for a stag do, obviously hes not going but his friend said he would change the date for a few weeks after Ive had the baby. I said he was ok to go and that Id be fine, he doesnt want to though. Maybe just find out what he really wants to do cos when it comes down to it he might not even want to go. Xx


----------



## Starlight32

Hi nuthatch!

I wanted to find out sex after birth with one of my children ,last pregnancy I told myself I would do it if I got pregnant again). But because I was so out of it after the section, I don't think it would be exciting. I'm just going to find out beforehand now.


----------



## Smille24

Nuthatch- congrats! I'm so sorry you're journey has been difficult.

Hannah- my dh works out of town for a few weeks every so often. He went a month after our LO was born. It was rough, but we made it. By 3 weeks you'll have a good system going. Plus your oldest will be there to help. 

I have no willpower to stay team yellow. It'd be exciting, but it's not for us since I'm a planner. I'm sick like my other 2, so we are picking girl names lol. I'd be shocked if it were a boy....and super ecstatic.


----------



## jenniferannex

Me too smille! I fully expect this one to be another girl but would be so surprised and happy if it were a boy!

Even though this pregnancy has been completely different than my daughters I still expect girl!


----------



## Starlight32

I am bad at guessing or having a gut feeling about sex! I couldn't even try to guess last time. 

We picked out names for both sexes but could definitely change our minds by August! The boy name is the same one we were considering when I was pregnant with my daughter (before we knew we were having a girl).


----------



## mel28nicole

Welcome Nuthatch!

I had a gut feeling with my daughter early on that she was a girl. And I was correct. Chinese calendar said girl too.

This time Im feeling boy. But idk if its because I just want a boy so bad lol. I definitely feel a lot different this time than I did with my daughter


----------



## Smille24

krasavitsa147 said:


> Hi ladies, I've been stalking this thread since getting a positive on Dec. 3rd. Due around August 11, I've not had my early scan yet, I'll be going for that on the 27th at 7+4 by the date of the IUI.
> 
> Given the road we took to get here, I'm pretty nervous. My symptoms wax and wane but aren't too bad but it's still early. I'm 5+6 today so might be just around the corner.
> 
> Just wanted to say hello, and hoping for the best of journeys for all.

Welcome and congrats! Our 2nd baby was an IUI baby. It was a difficult journey for us also, but worth it. I constantly worried also bc of how difficult it was to conceive.


----------



## Smille24

Am I forgetting anyone on the list? I swear it's not intentional, it's been a busy week.


----------



## jenniferannex

No it looks like youve got everyone :happydance: 
My due date is now the 2nd of August but Id like to see what they say at the 12 week scan to be sure before i ask you to change it &#128515; but Im sure it will be the same!


----------



## Smille24

jenniferannex said:


> No it looks like youve got everyone :happydance:
> My due date is now the 2nd of August but Id like to see what they say at the 12 week scan to be sure before i ask you to change it &#128515; but Im sure it will be the same!

I can change it. It's not a big deal &#9786;


----------



## Smille24

Caleblake- I know you're name is missing. What's your due date?


----------



## caleblake

Smille24 said:


> Caleblake- I know you're name is missing. What's your due date?

I actually don't know. By the only day we had sex in the last cycle I'm guessing the 11th august but I don't know the date of my last AF as I wasn't tracking. I will find out for sure next Friday at my early scan. 

I'd go with the 11th just now and it can be amended if needs be.


----------



## mel28nicole

I had very light bleeding today, spotting. Went to the ER and HCG read 4463. Ultrasound showed gestational sac but not much else, still early tho. I have no cramping or anything. So I have to get my blood drawn again on Monday and they want another ultrasound in 2 weeks. So I guess it's just the waiting game to see what's going on :(


----------



## Starlight32

Mel I hope all is ok. It's so hard this early on.


----------



## Smille24

Mel I really hope it's nothing.


----------



## Nuthatch

Mel, keeping my fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## Starlight32

Chest and back acne is starting up. This happened while I was pregnant with my first- it lasted all first trimester!


----------



## Smille24

Starlight32 said:


> Chest and back acne is starting up. This happened while I was pregnant with my first- it lasted all first trimester!

Back acne is the worst. I had an issue with it after my dd1 was born. I'm having issues as well. My face has had breakouts all week.


----------



## Flourish

Mel fingers crossed everything's okay for you.


----------



## vickyandchick

Jennifer that is a wonderful scan! :D

Welcome Nuthatch:flower:

Oh Mel! Fingers crossed it's nothing, how nerve wracking for you:hugs:

I was convinced from the beginning that my son was a boy and I was obviously right, so convinced that if they'd said he was a girl I would have fallen off the bed in shock:haha:
With this one I thought boy in the beginning and then maybe girl but I'm not sure this time round, maybe there's one of each in there and that's why I can't tell ;):rofl:
I have terrible nausea at the moment and I can't eat anything as it all sounds horrible and makes me heave :(


----------



## mapha2

Hello ladies, hope y"all doing gr8

@Mel, I pray all is well. I know how nerve wrecking this can be. I'm also on a 2 weeks wait but don't think I have the strength for it. I decided to go see another gynea this Friday. A week after the last scan. 

I pray for all of us to have a happy ending, hugs


----------



## Starlight32

Mel how are you feeling today?


----------



## mel28nicole

Im feeling much better today as the bleeding stopped overnight. Still never had any cramping so Im feeling a little more optimistic. Considering I just has the Mirena removed, may explain the bleeding. So Im just taking it easy til I can get my blood drawn tomorrow. If it increases then Ill set up an appointment with an OB associated with that hospital and Ill cancel the appointment I had set up with the other doctor. Itll be easier to have a 5 minute drive rather than a half hour drive. From there we will be getting another ultrasound in 2 weeks. My husband was very helpful with trying to keep positive, I love him so much for that


----------



## Starlight32

Mel glad things are looking ok today. Keep us posted.


----------



## jenniferannex

Ahh Mel, i hope its nothing! It sounds promising from today, good luck with your bloods tomorrow I've got everything crossed for you xx

Thank you Vicky, ah yes maybe twins :haha: My husband really thinks this ones a boy. But i know how much he would love a boy so I'm trying to get him to not get his hopes up!! Im the same sickness wise, the only thing i can eat at the min is toast.


----------



## Smille24

I think we have a good chance of a boy. We did only dtd thr day of O and 2 days after. However, we're not getting our hopes up. 

Mel- I'm glad the bleeding stopped. Was is brown? I had spotting with my LO. Just turned out to be stuff happening in the womb.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

10 days until my next scan!!! I'm so nervous! My clothes are so tight because of bloating and I look obviously pregnant because usually I have a flat stomach. 

Just wish rest of 1st ti would rush past so I can relax a little and let people know.

Jennifer - your scan looks awesome! That's exactly what I hope to see at my next one.

My only symptoms are bloating and joint aches, but I suppose that's plenty for this stage! My ms didn't start unil 6w with my 1st, and 6w2d with my second and with him it never even got bad.


----------



## jenniferannex

Im sure you will Ella! Its so exciting!!

So I know Hannah said shes staying team yellow. Is everyone else finding out? Id love to stay team yellow but I just cant :haha: I will be booking a private gender scan!


----------



## mel28nicole

Smille- no it was red but it was light, only when I wiped. It was a little brown this morning but its completelt stopped now. Really hoping for goods results with my levels tomorrow so I can put my mind at ease


----------



## Nuthatch

We will definitely find out as soon as we can. No staying team yellow here.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Yeah, I'll find out asap. I could never stay team yellow! Although if I had a girl this time then after that I'd probably be fine to wait for a surprise :)


----------



## jenniferannex

Yeh Ella i think i'd be the same. I don't think we will have anymore after this one but if my 2nd was a boy i would of kept this one a surprise. Cos i suppose once you have a girl and a boy it could be either after that. But this time I'm just expecting another girl!


----------



## Smille24

If I had one of each, I'd stay team yellow. We are finding out because if it's a boy, we have to buy clothes for him. This is our last baby so it's bitter sweet.


----------



## Smille24

mel28nicole said:


> Smille- no it was red but it was light, only when I wiped. It was a little brown this morning but its completelt stopped now. Really hoping for goods results with my levels tomorrow so I can put my mind at ease

I am sure it was nothing. Fxd for great results tomorrow.


----------



## vickyandchick

Mel I am so glad to hear that!:hugs:

I would love to stay team yellow but I'm far too impatient:haha: I've been thinking about booking a gender scan for when I'm 16/17 weeks


----------



## chellelou21

I have one of each and will be Team Yellow. I found out with my 2nd but I like the idea of having a surprise...we shall see though, I'm easily swayed!! Haha.


----------



## Starlight32

I'm finding out. We will have to buy a bit more if baby is a boy.


----------



## TTCBean

We're finding out! We're a boy household so would like to get some cute girl things if need be!


----------



## caleblake

Team yellow here. I really don't mind either way even though I already I have 2 boys, I found out with both of them and just feel I would like the surprise either way x


----------



## jenniferannex

Thats will power!!

I cant sleep tonight, its now 3.20am here and my daughter woke up at 1.30 for a wee and now I just cant drift back off! Its driving me mad :nope:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I'm defiantly a team yellower!! I was team yellow every time too &#55357;&#56834; Haha xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Hi I was wondering if it would be okay to join I am due 12th August

A bit about me:

Been with DH for 8 yrs married 4 yrs LTTTC since Nov 2013 diagnosed with unexplained infertility, 1 MC at 5wks, 6 rnds failed fertility drugs clomid 1 failed fresh IVF cycle using ICSI and now BFP from IVF FET using a 5d blast

Im super happy but also nervous and really hoping to get through the first tri this will be our first, I have an early scan on 28th Dec at 12pm so hopefully see a nice strong HB I will be 7wks and 4d then


----------



## jenniferannex

Congratulations and welcome Angela!! :happydance: fingers crossed for a happy and healthy 9 months for you. X


----------



## jenniferannex

I am feeling so sick again today i hate this :nope: every day I wake up feeling sick but starving at the same time. I feel dizzy and have no energy to do anything but my house needs cleaning and my 3 year old needs entertaining! The only thing I can eat is toast and all I want to drink is lemonade. Ive never ever experienced sickness before with pregnancy so please tell me it will ease off soon? &#128555; I feel so fed up!


----------



## krasavitsa147

Welcome Angela! Hoping for all the best!

Jenn, funny you mention not being able to get back to sleep, I'm suffering some of that as well. Having to get up to pee means the night's over for me I'm afraid. Blargh. 

Still no major symptoms to report, it's making me a bit nervous truth be told. 6+2 and only sore boobies, bitchiness, and more tired than normal. I guess I'm just going to be nervous, being I'll be 41 in a month and this is my first. :wacko:

Hope all had a fab weekend and holding hope for good levels today Mel!


----------



## Smille24

Angela- of course you can join! Welcome and congrats!!! That's the only perk about going through a fertility specialist is the early scans. Once they establish a hb, will they release you to an ob? 

Krasavitsa- boobs killed me with my LO and was super tired. Good signs.

Jenn- my once in awhile sickness turned into all day now. I got up in the middle of the night and dry heaved. I'm exhausted and sooo hungry, but all I can stand is noodle soup so that's what I'm having for breakfast. My oldest thinks I have the flu and is very concerned so we have to tell her soon. My sickness with my 1st lasted the whole first tri. I had to be medicated bc I lost too much weight. I hope it ends for you soon.


----------



## Flourish

We will be finding out- on way to impatient not to. 

Nausea has kicked in, and not being able to sleep. Krasavitsa im the same, up for a wee and then I'm up for the rest of the night. Constantly exhausted because of it.


----------



## Starlight32

Hi Angela!

My nausea has been on and off. It's not horrible though. I've also had trouble sleeping but I think other factors are at play there!

First OB appt tomorrow but they won't be doing a scan. Just std testing etc and blood work.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Welcome Angela :) H&H 9 months!

I'm at that weird stage where I'm pretty sure I feel nauseous but maybe it's all in my head? Does anyone else have that or is it just me? :blush:

I have a weird taste in my mouth all day, and I only like salty foods, getting very fussy actually ;) , really don't even want to look at chocolate, which is VERY out of character.


----------



## Smille24

Ella- I only want salty foods also. Last night I was craving subway, but it ended up making me ill. With my 1st I craved yellow mustard &#129314;, with my 2nd sweets.


----------



## krasavitsa147

Ella and Smille, what you wrote sounds a bit familiar. I don't have nausea of any kind, but it seems that all I want to eat are enchiladas. Nothing else sounds appetizing but I've been burying enchiladas every night for three weeks. :shrug:


----------



## TTCBean

I am so nauseated I can't do anything today. This is awful!! How a, I going to survive weeks more of this?! &#128553;


----------



## mel28nicole

Well I got the blood draw done at 11, called before 2 asking for the results and she said they received it but the nurse has to review it then call me. Called again around 4 and they said there is a list of people they call and its based on emergency. So I asked if Ill even get a call before the end of the business day and the receptionist said she wasnt sure. So Im pissed off. I do however have a follow up appointment tomorrow to make sure my cervix and all that is still fine so we will go from there I guess. 

I cancelled th appointment with my old doctor. And this one doesnt see you til 12 weeks so I wont be going in til January 22nd now. But with my follow up appointment tomorrow, Im suppose to get another ultrasound in 2 weeks, so I guess we will schedule it then.

Im just super fucking annoyed that they just cant tell me my damn numbers. Even the online portal hasnt updated. Like how is it that hard to tell me numbers. Sorry for the language my emotions are getting the best of me


----------



## mel28nicole

Lol they just called after I posted that. My numbers were 7152 so they definitely increased! She also said the ultrasound showed a subchroinic hemorrhage which explains the bleeding. So I have my follow up tomorrow morning and then schedule an ultrasound from there :happydance:


----------



## Starlight32

Mel I'm so glad they called!!!

Of topic- does anyone else have a little one who is a thumb sucker when sleeping? I need tips for breaking the habit with my 18 month old (thumb has a cut that could get infected).


----------



## Smille24

Mel- that's terrific news!!!! Great number. I can imagine your frustration though. I hate dr offices.

Starlight- no advice for thumb sucking. My LO uses pacifiers and I'm dreading getting her off of those. It will be a priority b4 baby is born so she's use to being without.

Is anyone else sort of avoiding close relatives? I haven't visited with my mom within the last couple of weeks and she thinks I'm angry with her. Last week the roads were too bad to travel and this week I feel lousy. Not to mention busy with holiday prep. We're going over there later in the week. I apologized, but if she saw me throwing up she'd catch on and we really want to hold out until the end of this week.


----------



## mel28nicole

Starlight I have no idea advice as my 3 year old is still a thumb sucker.. ugh. I have no idea how to break it


----------



## Flourish

Mel that's fab news! 

Smille I live a couple of hours away from my family so don't see them all that often anyway- I saw them a couple of weeks ago and managed to not say anything. The only person (apart from DH) who knows I'm pregnant is my mum and she's helped me to not say anything so far. We are spending Christmas with my family and keep wondering if we should tell them then or not.... anyone else thinking about telling family? Or already told family? 

We wouldn't tell anyone else until the 12 week scan. 

With my first we told immediate family straight away and this time it feels like forever without telling them.


----------



## vickyandchick

Welcome Angela!:flower:

Mel that's fantastic news! :D

I still haven't told my mum and dad yet, I'm too scared they're going to shout at me:blush: Even though I'm 25 and already have a 3 year old, have my own home and have been with my OH for almost 6 years:haha:


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

We'll tell parents after seeing a heartbeat hopefully, everyone else we'll wait until 2nd tri... although some might guess before!


----------



## AngelaALA

Thanks for the warm welcome guys

Mel amazing news I have everything crossed for your next scan

In relation to finding out I definitely want to find out as I do want to do the whole blue for boy pink for girl theme

In relation to symptoms I feel slightly queezy but no real MS none of my family or DHS close family got MS so I might just be lucky on that one, but my taste is changing and I am getting food aversions like bacon dont like the taste now. Im always tired but constantly wake up through the night my belky is bloated and boobs are sensitive and swollen and sorry for TMI but got flatulence and toilet issues.

In relation to telling people Im kind of avoiding people too not told parentsyet but we are thinking of telling them after the scan on 28th if everything is okay, DHS mums bday is on New years eve so if all is good we're buying her a happy bday grandma card and putting the scan pic inside it xx

Well I had my first midwife appt yesterday she wanted to see me sooner rather than later due to my fertility issues and if I didnt see her today then she wouldnt get to see me till after the new year. It took 2 hours going through everything, she asked me a huge list of questions, took height, weight, bmi, blood pressure, blood and urine and yep its now officially confirmed that Im pregnant lol xx

She has also booked my early dating scan for 30th Jan at 10:30 and she has put me down as high risk due to my fertility issues my mums diabetes and my dads DVT but apart from that she said my BP was good and so was my BMI. Its now starting to feel more real.

She also mentioned screening for downsyndrome what are your take on that ladies she said the screening doesnt give an actual answer but can say if your low or high risk would you have it done guys xx Ive heard horror stories that it caused unnecessary worry for people during pregnancy xx


----------



## vickyandchick

I had the downs syndrome test done, they take your bloods and measure the fluid at the back of the neck. I think mine came back as 1 in 5600 or something with my son. 
I do know people who have had a high risk result and went on to have further testing that showed baby was fine, you can now opt for the harmony test if you have a high risk result which just takes a blood sample and can give you a 99% accurate result I think :)


----------



## Picksbaby

Scan day tomorrow slightly nervous!!! I&#8217;m either 5weeks 1day by lmp or 5 weeks 5days around then from ovulation. 

Taking the kids to see Father Christmas today

My youngest has been playing up so bad recently she really tests me and makes me wonder how I will Cope with three!!! Some evenings I&#8217;ve been in tears she&#8217;s just so naughty at the moment. I don&#8217;t think my hormones are helping


----------



## Smille24

Flourish- we are telling our parents on Christmas. We made cards of our stockings hanging on our mantle with a tiny stocking that says #3 and says "we're adding another stocking to our mantel baby #3 due Aug 2018". I'm not sure about others yet. I don't think I can wait another 3+ weeks. The excitement is killing me. Besides my hubby's family have big mouths and will probably tell people we know anyways. 

Angela- I've never tested for downs. I personally don't see a point for the test, but that is my personal belief. I love the idea of the birthday card! So cute.

Picks- good luck with your scan tomorrow! I feel you. My LO has been super ornery lately and I feel overwhelmed. I keep reassuring myself that things will change by the time baby comes.


----------



## mel28nicole

Just my husband's family knows. I don't plan to tell my family. They have never been a great support system so at this rate they probably won't know til they see it on Facebook :haha:


----------



## Smille24

mel28nicole said:


> Just my husband's family knows. I don't plan to tell my family. They have never been a great support system so at this rate they probably won't know til they see it on Facebook :haha:

I'm dreading telling my cousin. She is so unsupportive and negative. Idk why she cares so much about other's personal lives, but I'm sure she'll make ignorant comments. If so, I'm cutting her out of my life.


----------



## LynAnne

Wondering if I could join. I had a little group of buddies when I had my son in November 2016 and am looking to have someone again, especially while it is such a secret in first trimester.

A little bit about me... I've been with DH for 12 years, married for 3, as we were teenage sweethearts. I have a rainbow DS who is 13 months old tomorrow. We had a journey and a half to get him (five losses in 13 months) so he's very much our pride and joy. 

After everything w went through to have ds we decided we wanted a close age gap between DS and #2 so started TTC in November knowing it might take a while, we might have issues. And boom! Bfp on 27th of November which makes me due on the 8th.

I've already had a scan to rule out ectopic which showed a little person with heartbeat in the right place measuring 6 weeks. Obviously I'm only cautiously optimistic at this point but I've got another scan booked for 9 weeks on the 4th of January and until then I'm just trying to stay positive while I weather the storm that is exhaustion and morning sickness with a one year old!


----------



## mel28nicole

Welcome lynanne! I also had a little.group when I had my daughter in August 2014 and I still connect with some of them.

My follow up appointment went well. He said he saw some brown blood but brown is fine and my cervix is still.closed. I have my ultrasound scheduled for the 27th so I'll be a day shy of 7 weeks. I'm nervous we won't see much but we should at least see a heartbeat right?


----------



## Picksbaby

I love these groups but I struggle to keep up and in contact.

When I was pegnant with my daughter we ended up with a secret Facebook group instead of babynbump it&#8217;s more instant. And we&#8217;re all still in contact now posting updates and pregnancies since having our little ones it&#8217;s loevly seeing them grow together


----------



## Smille24

I still keep in contact with ladies I was in a group with when we were ttc our LO. Many of us had a long journey and they got me through some rough times.

Welcome Lynanne!!!!!!

Mel- by 7 wks you will definitely see a hb. How exciting!


----------



## cdubs

Hi all!! I am due Aug 17 - currently 5 weeks 4 days ... just had blood work drawn this morning - DR says i wont hear from him unless there is something wrong - FX'd there isn't .. have a dating ultrasound booked for Jan 3 - cant wait! no one knows we are expecting .. we are debating telling family during xmas or if we should wait for the scan

not a whole lot of symptoms yet, just extremely sore boobs and occasional nausea that seems to go away when i eat lol


----------



## mel28nicole

With my daughter I had a scan at 7+3 and we saw a little gummy bear with a heartbeat lol.im just scared Ill be behind or something


----------



## LynAnne

Mel28nicole, with my DS and this pregnancy (as well as one of my losses) I saw a heartbeat at 6w1d so you should definitely see something, even if your dates are a little off.


----------



## TTCBean

Anyone have experience with phenergan? My doctor prescribed me some wince I'm nauseated 24/7 and can't eat or function/care for my kids. I haven't picked it up yet.


----------



## Starlight32

My sonogram is schedule for January 4!

I still regularly talk to the ladies from the group here when I was pregnant with my daughter. After we had our babies, we connected on a Facebook group (we had known each other for almost a year at that point- I'm usually pretty picky about who I talk to on Facebook with my real name etc)


----------



## TTCBean

I run private FB groups for my two past pregnancies. It's so nice to see our kids grow up. I'd love one for this group eventually!


----------



## jenniferannex

Thats great news Mel!! I bet youre so relieved! 

Good luck with the scan tomorrow Picks!

Welcome and congrats lynanne and cdubs!

My immediate family know already and will be waiting until 12 weeks to tell everyone else. I am excited to tell them though! 

I feel really full and bloated today, strange feeling! I just cant wait to get past this first trimester and hopefully start to feel better, I feel so tired, ill and sluggish!


----------



## Smille24

Starlight32 said:


> My sonogram is schedule for January 4!
> 
> I still regularly talk to the ladies from the group here when I was pregnant with my daughter. After we had our babies, we connected on a Facebook group (we had known each other for almost a year at that point- I'm usually pretty picky about who I talk to on Facebook with my real name etc)

I'm the same way regarding facebook. Our group of ladies communicated for 2 yrs on bnb b4 making a group. There's only a select few of us in the group.


----------



## Picksbaby

TTCBean said:


> I run private FB groups for my two past pregnancies. It's so nice to see our kids grow up. I'd love one for this group eventually!

I would love one! Im up for a group x


----------



## Chrissi1981

Hi Ladies ! I'm Chrissi and hopefully due with baby #2 on 31st August. Just peed on a stick and super dark today but I'm thinking my pee is exceptionally concentrated after being so ill yesterday - sure I had a tummy bug. :wacko: my little one who's 2 keeps saying he wants two sistas when we ask if he'd like a brother or sister !! He's crazy! Little info on my history. I'm 36 had two back to back miscarriages in 2014 so a little nervous this time around. We did find out I was badly deficient in magnesium so supplemented heavily when pregnant 3rd time around and will be doing exact same this pregnancy as well. So happy to be here ladies. Not sure how I'll wait till February for my dating scan ?! Xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Wow this thread moves quick had alot of catching up to do

Picksbaby good luck with you scan today x

Lynsbaby thats great news that you saw a HB at your scan and the 9wk scan will be here before you know it goodluck

Hi Chriss you not going to go for an early reassurance scan how far do you reckon you are x


----------



## Picksbaby

Soooooo nervous scan today at 2.20pm

Woke up this morning brown discharge and a bit crampy I&#8217;m not feeling brullliant about today expecting the worst


----------



## Chrissi1981

I don't think so no. Unless I feel the need to. I will see. Don't you have to be bleeding or something to get in EPAU ? Xx


----------



## jenniferannex

Welcome and congratulations Chrissie!!

Ahh picksbaby its so hard not to worry! I didnt have good feelings about mine either but I think we are clouded with panic! Im sure it will all be fine :flower:


----------



## jenniferannex

Chrissie I booked an early scan but it was private so I had to pay. I went at 7w 1d. I couldnt wait until 12 weeks it was driving me insane!!


----------



## Starlight32

Picks keep us posted. 

I'm very crampy this morning. I had a physical exam yesterday; the OB went up there to do std testing and felt my uterus. I'm hoping I'm feeling cramps today because of that and nothing serious. No blood; praying all is ok.

Welcome everyone who joined in!


----------



## Smille24

Brown blood means old blood, but it's so easy to worry this early. 

I have been an emotional wreck the past few days. I break down in tears for really no reason. My dh is starting to think I'm crazy lol. Idk if it's hormones, stress from the holidays, stress from hidding it probably all of the above.


----------



## mel28nicole

With my daughter I think we made a group about 6 months into pregnancy. But by the time the babies turned a year old, some of them showed their true colors and shamed a lot of us :( so Im still friends with a couple and keep contact. Facebook is super easy to keep up with


----------



## krasavitsa147

My goodness, so much to catch up on - I'm sure to miss something so if I ever forget to mention someone - I'm sorry, I didn't mean to!!

Welcome Chrissi, Cdubs, LynAnne. Great to have you here.

Mel, great news about your blood work. Glad they got results back to you the same day. 

Hoping for great scans today - IIRC a couple of us will be under the wand! So exciting.

We aren't telling anyone, family or otherwise, until the first trimester is over. We are both far too paranoid that we're going to lose it given the failed IVFs and advice we got from our RE before fixing DH's varicocele. I think it will start to feel a little more real if we get to see a heartbeat and good measurements next week. Until then I think both of us are hoping for the best but preparing for the worst, you know?

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## HannahGraceee

I wish I was having an early scan!! The earliest I can get it for is 10 weeks &#55357;&#56877;


----------



## jenniferannex

Does anyone else have a sore tongue? It feels like I've bit it on both sides, which i know i haven't! I googled it and it says its called geographic tongue and is caused by hormonal changes. Has anyone ever had it before and know how long it lasts? Its really uncomfortable!

This pregnancy is so different than my other 2!


----------



## Smille24

HannahGraceee said:


> I wish I was having an early scan!! The earliest I can get it for is 10 weeks &#65533;&#65533;

Same here. It's super frustrating.


----------



## Smille24

mel28nicole said:


> With my daughter I think we made a group about 6 months into pregnancy. But by the time the babies turned a year old, some of them showed their true colors and shamed a lot of us :( so Im still friends with a couple and keep contact. Facebook is super easy to keep up with

Oh wow that's awful. I don't understand why people shame one another. Yes, I have my own opinions and beliefs but I wouldn't shame others for theirs. Our group was intended for those who were pregnant so we wouldn't hurt those who were still trying, but they joined also. They are an amazing close group of ladies and I love the updates.


----------



## Mrs333

Hey everyone! 

Crazy to see so many others due in August! This is my first official pregnancy (had a failed chemical pregnancy 3 months prior) and I am so thrilled and nervous! My due date is August 11, 2018 AKA hubby's 30th birthday!! I've been having symptoms since before the BFP and they have only gotten more intense. Especially the nausea &#129314;. My 48 hour serum test showed my hcg levels at 4 weeks to be 2092.3 then 4657...I can only imagine what it's at now 2.5 weeks later. No wonder my symptoms are so intense! I'm over here anxious, not knowing if it's just my hormones being crazy or if it's twins and my doctors won't do an ultrasound until 18 weeks!!! Looking into finding a new hospital because that seems outrageous to me. Anyone being told no ultrasound till 18 weeks??


----------



## AngelaALA

Sorry Jennyf I havnt experienced that symptom but it does sound painful x

Mel2 that sounds awful that people would turn on each other when theyre supposed to show support xx

Mrs233 that does seem an awful long time to wait for a scan where do you live, in England you get early scan around 7 wks if you've ever had an MC, you get a mandatory scan around 12 wk mark at end of first tri and if you are suspected carrying twins you have to go for regular scan more so that when your carrying just one due to the higher risk factor xx I would defo look at changing Dr hun

The MS is starting to kick in a bit now I get waves of nausea but it hits me in the evenings xx my bbs are not too tender just slightly but they are huge swollen up so much and my belly is so bloated that I can hardly get in any of my jeans theyre starting to feel uncomfortable to wear but the worst has to be the tiredness I feel constantly tired but then keep waking up during the night. I had an awful dream last night that I went the toilet and when I wiped there was bright red blood it seemed so real that I woke up and went straight to the toilet to check thankfully all was okay not a drop of blood to be seen. I guess Im getting more anxious as my scan is only a week away xx


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Jennifer - I also have a sore tongue!!! I thought I must have burned it, but maybe not!

I had a terrible lower backache yesterday and it's still there today. Really worrying me although probably nothing... ugh... I'm so stressed about it. I also don't know what to do about my 14 month old who really wants to be picked up all the time, can't be helping.

6 days until my scan. 

Angela - I'm with you on the bloating and tiredness... seriously.


----------



## Picksbaby

Well I went for my scan yesterday afternoon. It&#8217;s all stills blurr

But there are two!!!! Twins! 

At the moment there&#8217;s two sacs but one is larger than the other and the bigger sac has a yolk so she said that pregnancy is all developing lovely and right on schedul but the other sac she said could catch up and be a healthy prengncy or it could fail and be absorbed.

Go back on the 3rd January but I can&#8217;t wait that long to find out!!!! I&#8217;m looking at a private scan next week or I&#8217;m going to call my epu. I keep getting bleeds on and off and that may be due to the 2nd sac


----------



## LynAnne

MS is kicking my butt. luckily I haven't actually been sick yet I'm nauseated about 75% of the day and at points it's super intense. Desperate for it to be the Christmas holidays so that DH can help out with DS more! Definitely have some of that second pregnancy early bloating going on too which will be interesting come Christmas. My immediate family all know but we'll be seeing grandparents and the like who don't. Sort of dreading it to be honest!


----------



## mel28nicole

Mrs - hi and welcome! I know my doctors are like that. I'm only having an early scan as I had bleeding and we want to make sure everything is still growing 

Picksbaby - how exciting! Hoping both sacs continue to grow nicely for you 

Laying in bed trying to get up and I feel nauseous. My MS started at 6 weeks with my daughter so this doesn't surprise me. I'm hoping it goes away


----------



## Smille24

Picksbaby- twins!!!! Congrats! I believe it's normal for one to be a little more behind than the other.

Mrs333- welcome! 18 wks seems like a bit ridiculous. I think I get one at 12 wks and 20 wks. However my ob doesn't do them in her office. I love my dr, but the office sucks as far as technology. I think she should have those capabilities available to her. I'll at least get to hear the heartbeat in a few weeks.

Ella- my back hurts too. Kind of like I have a pinched nerve. I have been really busy with housework and baking. Plus, my LO wants held alot too. 

We're telling my oldest tomorrow. I'm so excited to get this big secret out bc she thinks I have the flu.


----------



## Starlight32

Picks- wow how are you feeling about the news?

Nothing much to report here. Nausea on and off. Ultrasound in 2 weeks...


----------



## Ask4joy

Hi ladies! I&#8217;m 5w1d. We did IVF + PGS after a few chemical pregnancies and discovering I have a rare chromosome disorder. We transferred a PGS normal girl embryo on December 4th. Betas are looking good! Approximate due date is August 22nd. First scan is January 2nd!

Anyone else pregnant from IVF/FET?

Congrats to everyone! Yay August babies!


----------



## Smille24

Ask4joy- congrats on your baby girl! :happydance: How are you feeling?


----------



## Ask4joy

Thank you Smile! I feel pretty good. No MS. Sore breasts and tire easily. I still have a box of wondfos and keep testing every few days just to make sure that test line is still nice and dark! Lol.


----------



## caleblake

jenniferannex said:


> Does anyone else have a sore tongue? It feels like I've bit it on both sides, which i know i haven't! I googled it and it says its called geographic tongue and is caused by hormonal changes. Has anyone ever had it before and know how long it lasts? Its really uncomfortable!
> 
> This pregnancy is so different than my other 2!

ugh I had this in one of my previous pregnancies. My dentist actually got students come in to see it as it was so bad. It literally stayed my whole pregnancy. sorry I hope its not the same for you x


----------



## caleblake

Sorry Ive not been on the past few days. Im struggling so bad with feeling like crap. I must have peed every hour last night so its not helping with the tiredness. I was sick for the first time today too and not just the nausea and my boobs are killing me. I have my scan tomorrow morning at 9.15am so should find out exactly how far on I am and finally get an estimated due date. I just hope I feel better tomorrow. Is anyone else planning to tell people at xmas? Im thinking at about 8 weeks and will have 2 scans (I have a private one on Saturday too, its a long story lol) that I should hopefully be ok to share the news a bit earlier x


----------



## jenniferannex

Welcome mrs!! That is a very long time to wait for a scan! Can you go private and get an early one? 

Ahh glad to know it's not just me with the sore tongue, its really bugging me!! 

Awww wow Picks congratulations!!! :happydance: 2 babies :cloud9:

Welcome and congratulations ask4joy!! :happydance: 

Smile how exciting!! Let us know what she says :D

Oh no caleblake that doesn't sound good, I'm hoping it doesn't get much worse as it does make it slightly difficult to eat! 
Good luck for your scan tomorrow and i hope you're feeling better!! I am getting a lot of nausea and it really isn't pleasant at all. 
Most of our families know, I've told a couple of friends now I've had my early scan but going to wait until my 12 week scan to make it public and tell my other 2 children. Although I'm so desperate to tell them now!!


----------



## jenniferannex

Ooooo I've just realised baby is a raspberry now! i love it when the fruits change its so exciting :haha:


----------



## AngelaALA

Ella I get back ache too I think its just due to all the stretching going on and everything moving to make space for a growing baby x

Picks thats still fantastic news though that you have one sac which is developing nicely I hope you find out more at your next scan and maybe see a HB or two x

Ask4joy hi we speak on another thread I hope your well and as you know Im also carrying an IVF baby x

Celebake goodluck with your scan I have everything crossed for you, my scan is on 28th so if all goes well we're telling immediate family at new year x


----------



## LynAnne

Picks, twins is exciting. Hope the second one catches up and you see two lovely heartbeats at your next scan.

Mrs333, 18 weeks seems a long time to go without a scan. Surely you should be due one around 12 weeks?

After complaining over and over about how sick I was feeling I've had a couple of long stretches through the day when I've felt completely fine apaetc from tired. Normally I feel sick about 75% of the day, getting a wee 45 minutes here and there where I feel okay but yesterday I went all afternoon feeling fine and it left me feeling so anxious. With my history and having grown used to all day sickness, it makes me worry so much :dohh:


----------



## vickyandchick

Picksbaby- twins!! How exciting, hopefully they both continue to grow and develop:flower:

Welcome to all the new ladies:wave:

I've been so busy at work that I've not had a chance to get on here lately but it's so good to see that everyone is doing well :D I really wish I could have an early scan but I won't be able to get one till mid January and my 12 week scan will be soon after so no point really :(


----------



## Picksbaby

Woke up this morning with another bleed and I&#8217;m crampy. Blood only seams to be there when I wipe.

Is it worth me going to epu? Or should I leave it for now? There&#8217;s nothing they can do. I was only scanned two days ago.. they probably wouldn&#8217;t offer me another scan till next week till see progression..


----------



## Smille24

Picks- I'd call the dr about any bleeding or spotting especially if you're crampy.


----------



## Smille24

jenniferannex said:


> Ooooo I've just realised baby is a raspberry now! i love it when the fruits change its so exciting :haha:

I get excited too! I'm a blueberry!


----------



## red_head

Is it alright if I tentatively join? I&#8217;m either due 23rd or 30th - I&#8217;m not exactly sure when I ovulated - going by last period it&#8217;s the 23rd, going by when I think I o&#8217;ed it&#8217;s the 30th. I&#8217;ve got a history of early losses so I&#8217;m not sure how long i&#8217;ll be with you, but I&#8217;m hopeful for a happy ending this time :) I&#8217;ve got a scan booked on the 29th to see how things are going :) 
Is anyone booking in with their midwives yet? How early did you do it (and how?!). I don&#8217;t know whether to just ask about it at the scan, or do the referral form. I&#8217;m so wary of jinxing things!


----------



## Ask4joy

Hi Angela! Glad to have an IVF buddy. :)

Welcome, Red! I&#8217;m really hoping this is it for you. Your FRERs are looking good! 

Picks - I agree with Smile, I&#8217;d call the doc with any bleeding or unusual/excessive cramping.


----------



## Smille24

red_head said:


> Is it alright if I tentatively join? Im either due 23rd or 30th - Im not exactly sure when I ovulated - going by last period its the 23rd, going by when I think I oed its the 30th. Ive got a history of early losses so Im not sure how long ill be with you, but Im hopeful for a happy ending this time :) Ive got a scan booked on the 29th to see how things are going :)
> Is anyone booking in with their midwives yet? How early did you do it (and how?!). I dont know whether to just ask about it at the scan, or do the referral form. Im so wary of jinxing things!

I am so sorry for all of your losses :hugs:. Your tests look great btw. I know you're afraid, but you are not alone. We are all here to support one another.

I have an appt with my ob but she won't see me until 10 wks. Every dr is different though and depends on your situation.


----------



## Starlight32

Hi red!

Picks how are you doing now?


----------



## Starlight32

Also how do you do a ticker? I can't remember since last time I had one!


----------



## Picksbaby

I&#8217;m here Star, they wouldn&#8217;t do anything as a re scan wasn&#8217;t recommend till 10/14days after my last scan. The bleed could be from the 2nd sac. 

I know if I have a scan we probably won&#8217;t see anything different at the moment. I&#8217;ve looked at booking a private scan for next Saturday. But I don&#8217;t know whether just to wait till the 3rd jan. I&#8217;m trying to keep myself sain! I keep thinking about twins then I&#8217;m thinking I&#8217;m miscarrying. 

Oh I&#8217;m a mess!

Also I&#8217;m so tired and grouchy but other than that I have no pregnancy symptoms what so ever


----------



## AngelaALA

Picks I really hope everything will be fine but I agree with the others if theres cramping call your Dr thinking of you hun and that all goes well xx

LynneAnn Im sure everything will be okay when is your scan xx

Red head due to having an MC previously and my fertility issues my midwife saw me straight away at the 6 wk mark xx


----------



## Starlight32

I think I finally got the ticker working!

lol oh never mind


----------



## Starlight32

Oh is it finally working now??


----------



## Ask4joy

I see it!


----------



## Starlight32

Oops sorry for the spam lol

I'm so impatient for the scan in 2 weeks to see how things look.


----------



## Smille24

I love that ticker starlight!

So we told my oldest and she is thrilled. She said "I knew it! You've been sick for a really long time". I was so nervous she'd be unhappy bc my LO does drive her crazy some times.


----------



## Starlight32

Smile that's great!!!


----------



## vickyandchick

Big hugs Picks, I can't imagine how stressful that must be for you! Fingers crossed it's nothing and babies are fine:flower:

Welcome Red:wave: Midwives here usually see you at 8 weeks for the first appointment :)


----------



## red_head

I&#8217;m pretty sure this over - I&#8217;m going to unsubscribe from this thread - good luck to all of you x


----------



## Smille24

Red- :hugs:


----------



## Starlight32

Red &#128533;

Picks how are you doing today?


----------



## mel28nicole

This pregnancy is seriously a 180 compared to my daughter. No sickness still, Im always hungry, boobs are killing me, and Im having an acne breakout (my skin was FLAWLESS with her lol). I thought my boobs were ok until hubby and I DTD the other night and he was playing around with them (tmi I know lol) and I was crying inside lmao. I didnt want to tell him to stop but damn it legit hurt. Scan is Wednesday so hoping everything is growing nicely. Im mentally prepared if not tho. But Ive been feeling fine, and definitely feeling pregnant clearly lol.

Still gotta wrap all my daughters gifts. Ill try to make a dent tonight but probably wont hAppen til tomorrow night lol. Ill be so happy when this damn elf of the Shelf is over. Why did I start this lol


----------



## vickyandchick

Oh Red I'm so sorry:hugs::hugs:


----------



## AngelaALA

Starlight loving the ticker xx

Smiles thats lovely so glad she took the news well xx

Red so sorry to hear that I hope its not the case xx

Mel my scan is Thurs so I know how you feel and my MS isnt that bad either feel queezy sometimes mainly in the evening but thats it xx


----------



## krasavitsa147

Mel, our scans are the same day. 

Still very minimal symptoms here - just the sore boobs, dull cramps off and on (no bleeding), tired, and cranky. Oh and I have to stop every. single. mile. of my run to pee. Good thing there is an indoor track nearby. I guess I have had a couple instances of some very, very mild nausea - someone mentioned having nausea that was really light and might be in their head. That's what it feels like to me.

So, a question for you ladies - does anyone find that when they lie down, say on the couch in the evening or whatnot, that their boobs swell and get horribly sore? I'm also noticing veins standing out on my chest so I am choosing to look at those as positive signs. :)

Scan Weds. at 7+3 or +4. Hopefully it will show good news, but still hoping for the best/preparing for the worst!

Hi to the new ladies and hope everyone is doing well. I'm having difficulty keeping up with everyone!


----------



## mel28nicole

I think I had a run in with high blood pressure today. Had a lot of blurriness in my left eye, lots of dots. And I developed a headache. So I took so,e ibuprofen and When the vision started to return, my left hAnd started going numb. Ugh. My pressure was a little high on Tuesday. Im not sure what to do about it


----------



## Ask4joy

Krasa - those are my same symptoms. I&#8217;ve been crying left and right the last 2 days. 

Red - your second test today looked much better. Hoping hard for you!

Mel - sorry to hear about your symptoms. I hope you feel better soon! I thought ibuprofen was a no during pregnancy? Only Tylenol?


----------



## Starlight32

Mel that sounds scary! Did you have that with your daughter?


----------



## Smille24

Mel- I refuse to do elf on the shelf. It's hard being Santa, the Easter Bunny and the Tooth Fairy lol. My dd wanted one, but it would sit in the same spot every day lol. 

So we told my in-laws and the first thing his mom and gram said were "I really hope it's a boy". I told them that this is 100% our last so they better be happy either way. I told my mil that I'm convinced it's a girl. Why can't people just pray for a healthy baby? Ugh.


----------



## drudai

Yeah, darn you Smille and you're obvious choice in gender!!


----------



## Flourish

Wow I've missed a lot! 

Welcome everyone new! 

Picks &a red how are you both doing? 

So yesterday was my birthday and I had arranged a night in with my 2 best friends and my 2 sisters ages and, so I told them as it would have been really obvious I wasn't drinking. 

We will tell DH brothers next week and then everyone else at 12 weeks. 

We told family straight away last time so I'm surprised we managed to keep it a secret from them until 7 weeks! 

Nausea still here m... if I eat I feel sick, if I don't eat I feel sick.... at least I've not been sick yet which is a massive improvement on my last pregnancy. 

Happy Christmas everyone!


----------



## AngelaALA

Mel sorry your symptoms sound awful I thpugh the same as Ask as well that Ibuprofen was a no go during pregnancy you should speak to your Dr xx

Smile Im with you I just want a healthy baby dont care what sex but Dhs mother I know really wants a noy she doesn't know Im pregnant yet but shes made it clear in the past she wants a grandson x

And happy xmas to you too Flourish xx

Well Im a little worried as all my symptoms seem to be going Im not bleeding but the MS is virtually gone now and boobs aren't as tender on 4 days to wait now till my scan it cant come quick enough xx


----------



## Starlight32

Angela my symptoms have been coming and going too.


----------



## Smille24

Angela- my symptoms come and go. Some days I'm fine, others I'm sick all day. Totally normal.

I don't get why people think it's ok to say they want you to have a certain gender. They aren't raising or financially supporting our kids, so butt out! If we have a boy awesome! If it's a girl awesome!

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## mel28nicole

Yeah figured that one out that ibuprofen is a no no... idk why I thought it was ok. This is what happens when you havent been pregnant in 4 years lol.

I did get high blood pressure with my daughter but that wasnt until 34 weeks. And as far as I know my blood pressure was fine before pregnancy. At my Pap smear appointment it was fine at least.

Got all the presents wrapped last night so Im glad to be done lol. We are getting my parents house this afternoon, joy lol. Then I have to clean up my house as Im hosting Christmas dinner. 

Merry Christmas Eve everyone!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Blargh - my signature pregnancy symptom has arrived! My mouth tastes really nasty all day unless I'm eating... I have slight nausea too in the evenings. Bang on time compared to both my previous pregnancies. 

Starting to feel more excited and less nervous about Wednesday's scan.


----------



## Starlight32

Merry Christmas Eve!!!


----------



## Chrissi1981

Hi ladies ... not much to update here other than I have hardly any appetite not sick just not feeling it with food. Exactly the same last time with my son. Only thing that tickles my fancy is chocolate ! But that's ok it's Christmas so a little and maybe a little more for a bit then I'll get back to eating healthy or at least forcing myself !!! 

Merry Christmas &#127876;


----------



## vickyandchick

Merry Christmas ladies, hope you all have a magical day:flower:


----------



## TTCBean

Merry Christmas!

I'm so nauseated 24/7 I am miserable. :( ladies with past morning sickness, when did it clear up for you?


----------



## mel28nicole

TTC bean, for me never :haha: it got better in the second trimester but I was sick the entire time with my daughter. 

Hope you all had a wonderful Christmas! Countdown begins for my scan on Wednesday. Im nervous but I am optimistic that we will see a healthy little bean


----------



## AngelaALA

Merry xmas everyone hope you have had a lovely day and I think I got away with not drinking its been hard though keeping quiet xx

Has anyone else found it hard keeping quiet or done a big revile today xx


----------



## mel28nicole

I've kept quiet still from my side. I have no desire to tell them. My husband thinks I should at least tell my grandma, as I have a great relationship with her. I told him if the scan goes well Wednesday I'll think about it lol.


----------



## Smille24

Merry Christmas ladies!

We told our parents. My mom thought we were joking.


----------



## drudai

Merry Christmas, everyone! Almost over here.

Haven't told any family yet either, probably will wait til February-ish. 

Don't wanna go back to work tomorrow. :(


----------



## Nuthatch

Merry christmas!! It was a quiet day here... thank heavens.

I have told my mama, my sister, and my two best friends. I have lost so many pregnancies and have decided it isnt okay to bear the burden alone if it happens again or to not have anyone to share my joys with. I actually need to tell the woman who makes my work schedule next week as ms has hit me pretty hard and not being put in the cooking room or the gym would be good (i am a permanent sub at the middle school and am there every day).

In tmi news: dh and i dtd today and i had pink cm after. It totally freaked me out and will probably put me off sex until i am further along....


----------



## AngelaALA

Nuthatch its probably nothing at all but I get you me and DH havent done much of that at all since the BFP too scared incase something goes wrong. I just really want this scan now I thought I saw the tiniest bit of brown blood in my cm today but nothing at all since, DH and I have both had dreams that I started bleeding which has freaked us out and my symptoms have virtually gone now completely so Im really worried scan is on Thursday I just hope all is well xx


----------



## Nuthatch

:hugs: angela, fingers crossed for a positive scan


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

I also had a dream that I started bleeding, ugh, the worry! Scan tomorrow morning now!!! Taking DH with me for moral support (I didn't take him to the first one but that was so early I didn't even think I'd see a sac). Hopefully it will go well and we'll get our first picture of baby!


----------



## Starlight32

We told people yesterday. It felt weird because it's early and we haven't seen baby's heart beat yet. Praying all is ok. 

Hope everyone had a great Christmas.


----------



## Ask4joy

My immediate family already knows because they know we just went through IVF. DH wanted to tell his family yesterday so now they know too. It&#8217;s definitely very early - first scan is Jan 2! Praying all goes well!


----------



## Smille24

Starlight32 said:


> We told people yesterday. It felt weird because it's early and we haven't seen baby's heart beat yet. Praying all is ok.
> 
> Hope everyone had a great Christmas.

Same here, but we told people who are our strong support system. If anything were to happen, we'd tell them anyway.


----------



## Smille24

MS has kicked in. I was sick all day yesterday. Today I feel so lousy. I'm going to get different prenatals this week bc I don't think they're agreeing with me. I used them with my LO but they've since changed the coating and they're very bitter.


----------



## Starlight32

I'm nervous and anxious for the first ultrasound. 9 days..


----------



## AngelaALA

Goodluck Ella keep us updated on how your scan goes I really hope it all goes well xx

Goodlyck to you too Starlight I would love to tell you that them 9 days will fly by but my god these past two weeks have taken forever my scan is only 2 days away and Im filled with worry it feels like Ive been waiting months its dragging that much I just really hope all is okay xx


----------



## TTCBean

My scan is 2 days away too, it's hard waiting!


----------



## Smille24

Good luck to those getting scans this week and next. I am getting impatient. I still have 3 wks until I see the dr. I doubt I'll get a scan then.


----------



## krasavitsa147

Sounds like we have a busy week for scans. Looking forward to all the good news to come!

We've not told anyone at all yet, either. If things go well for us I'll need to tell my boss, I think. My job is extremely mentally taxing, and my productivity hasn't been the greatest the past couple of weeks. Too dang tired to think by mid afternoon. 

Nausea kicked in a bit today. It's not bad, and not constant. Funny how I was so worried about not having any, now I'm hoping it doesn't get too much worse...:shrug:


----------



## Nuthatch

Managed to see my gp today and she rushed a bunch of bloodwork and will deal with any issues while i await my first ob appointment. Unfortunately, my inurance switches next week and i wont be able to see her anymore. So bummed, i love her and so appreciate her rushing stuff for me this week.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

I knew it - is IS twins!!! 

They are measuring 3 days apart but the US technician didn't say that was a problem. I have to wait for a referral to a high risk doctor now. No wonder I've been feeling gross and having terrible back pain. Here I was worrying about there being no heartbeat, and there were two!

I don't know how we're going to manage financially or otherwise, excited but so nervous too! Ahh


----------



## AngelaALA

Ella that is amazing news Im so excited for you could you see much on the scan xx

Nuthatch gutting that you have to leave that nurse she sounds lovely I hope your bloods come back okay xx

Well one more day till scan day I wish it was right now as Im feeling so impatient flu jab today though not really looking forward to that though xx


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

We saw the babies - they just looked like little long blobs, one 7mm and one 10mm, with yolk sacs. Tiny flickering heartbeats <3 <3

Good luck with your scan tomorrow Angela!


----------



## vickyandchick

Congratulations Ella! How wonderful:happydance:


----------



## Picksbaby

Ella_Hopeful said:


> We saw the babies - they just looked like little long blobs, one 7mm and one 10mm, with yolk sacs. Tiny flickering heartbeats <3 <3
> 
> Good luck with your scan tomorrow Angela!

Ah how lovely!!!!! We might be expecting twins too I have a scan booked tomorrow now. I think Im either 6 weeks 2 days or 6 weeks 6days tomorrow


----------



## Picksbaby

Ella_Hopeful said:


> We saw the babies - they just looked like little long blobs, one 7mm and one 10mm, with yolk sacs. Tiny flickering heartbeats <3 <3
> 
> Good luck with your scan tomorrow Angela!

Ah how lovely!!!!! We might be expecting twins too I have a scan booked tomorrow now. I think Im either 6 weeks 2 days or 6 weeks 6days tomorrow


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Picksbaby hoping for good news for you too! 

I've been worrying about vanishing twin as the babies are measuring a few mm apart. Find myself trying to tell myself that even though I would be sad, at least we'd have still have one healthy baby if one didn't make it. Ugh, wish I hadn't googled. I am NOT doing that again.


----------



## Flourish

Oh wow congratulations on the 2 little babies Ella. So exciting! 

Good luck for your scan tomorrow picks.


----------



## Picksbaby

Ella - yes I&#8217;ve looked that up too. Ours are measuring days apart they&#8217;ve not given us how many weeks we are yet. All we was told at the last scan that there are two sacs. One was measuring a lot bigger than the other and had a yolk. Trying to be positive. I keep thinking the same at the last scan she said there&#8217;s one healthy pregnacy starting just have to wait and see about the other sac. It&#8217;s a sad, worrying but happy time 

My scans at 2.20 tomorrow feels like forever away!!!


----------



## Smille24

Ella- congrats on twins!


----------



## mel28nicole

Congrats Ella!! Thats so exciting! My scan is in 3 hours so Ill update later :)


----------



## bcos21

Hi all good luck with scans today! My first appointment isn't until Jan 10th with no scan scheduled. I'm hoping they will do one anyway because I do t have a lmp to go off of


----------



## krasavitsa147

Ella, marvelous news!! You must be over the moon!

Mel, good luck with yours today. Picks and Angela, sending positive thoughts for you this week as well.

Had my early scan this morning and it was not good news. There is only a 10-mm empty sac, no yolk nor embryo. Most likely a failing pregnancy, I will be rescanned next Tuesday to confirm and move forward with options. Very sad news but at least we know that I can get pregnant and we will be trying again when it is time.

Best of luck to all you lovelies and take care!


----------



## Starlight32

Kras, I'm so sorry to hear &#128533;

Ella, how exciting!


----------



## vickyandchick

krasavitsa147 said:


> Ella, marvelous news!! You must be over the moon!
> 
> Mel, good luck with yours today. Picks and Angela, sending positive thoughts for you this week as well.
> 
> Had my early scan this morning and it was not good news. There is only a 10-mm empty sac, no yolk nor embryo. Most likely a failing pregnancy, I will be rescanned next Tuesday to confirm and move forward with options. Very sad news but at least we know that I can get pregnant and we will be trying again when it is time.
> 
> Best of luck to all you lovelies and take care!

:hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry x


----------



## Catmumof4

Hi all can I join please I'm due August 31st x


----------



## Starlight32

Mel any update?

Welcome cat!


----------



## AngelaALA

Goodluck Mel with the scan I hope all went well

Goodluck picksbaby with your scan tomorrow I hope both embs are developing nicely xx

Kras Im so sorry to hear that I really hope the next cycle you try gives you better news I know how it feels to suffer failed fertility treatment including IVF and to suffer an MC we're all here for you xx

Welcome Cat

Im getting anxious about my scan tomorrow its at 12pm I just really hope all is well xx


----------



## drudai

Kras, that's so heart breaking... 

Ella, omg twins. Seems to be the month for them, eh? 

Mel, hope scan went good. 

Hope all others are doing OK. Morning sickness is making me wake up feeling hung over, while constantly combating how *hungry* I am. I know my body is trying to put that weight on... trying to stay healthy. 

Not overly anxious for my scan next Friday, but definitely eager. I look at my son's 8 week scan and get dreamy about #2.


----------



## Catmumof4

Can u all catch me up to date on who's who &#128514;, xx


----------



## mel28nicole

Scan went well and to our greatest surprise, its twins! The hematoma they saw from my ER scan was really another sac. Baby As heart beat was 134 and Baby Bs heartbeat was 128.

Im freaking out. What am I going to do with twins :dohh:were so blessed tho and I know excitement will hit us soon but right now we are in complete shock
 



Attached Files:







02766E64-9629-48C9-9F7E-3BD55C48D463.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Catmumof4

OMG congratulations!!!!


----------



## drudai

WHAT IS WITH THE TWINS? Now I'm shaking!! it runs in my family! 

Edit: CONGRATS omg twins!!


----------



## Chrissi1981

Kras I'm so sorry lovely. I had an empty sac first time I feel pregnant. It was a big shock. Sending you lots of love &#10084;&#65039; 

I'm a bit nervous now what with a lot of people here finding out they re pregnant with twins lol. My son keeps saying he wants two sisters ... maybe there's two in there as well ! &#128514; Won't find out for a while.

I've not had many symptoms here other than cramping, loss of appetite and well that's it. Time is going so so slowly &#128563;&#128553;&#128514;


----------



## Nuthatch

Kras, i am so sorry :hugs:

Oh my goodness with all the twins!!! So exciting.


----------



## AngelaALA

Lol Im thinking the same congrats Mel another set of twins it seems to be the month for it xx

Here's hoping Im just carrying the one as Im a twin and so is my mum its not skipped generations and we're all identical which means it can run in our family line xx


----------



## Starlight32

Mel so exciting!!

I am also a twin (identical) but I don't think identical are genetic.


----------



## mayb_baby

:hugs: huge congrats


----------



## mel28nicole

Thanks ladies I'm in so much shock. The lady asked if we went through treatments and I was like "no I literally just had the mirena out idk how I dropped two eggs" :dohh:


----------



## Smille24

Kras- :hugs: I'm so sorry you're going through this.

Mel- omg another one with twins!!! Now I'm freaking out a lot. My dh keeps joking about twins. At this point it's not funny.

Cat- welcome!


----------



## Ask4joy

Congrats Ella and Mel! So many twins! Wow, we have far exceeded the average twin rate in this thread alone! 

Kras - I am so sorry. That&#8217;s so hard! Sending you a big hug! :hugs:


----------



## mel28nicole

When I was pregnant with my daughter our group had like a total of 70 babies, and I think 6 sets or twins. It was crazy!

I'm happy we found out now, because too many times people don't find out til their gender scan so they don't really do early ultrasounds around here. I had a girl from high school who found out that way!


----------



## Flourish

Kras so sorry :( 

Cat hi :)

Wow Mel congrats- twins!!!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Mel OMG congratulations - we have the same due date too! I hope everything goes well for both of us - nice to have a fellow twin mama (ahh!!!! It sounds so weird to say that). Are you going to tell family? We're definitely going to announce the pregnancy this weekend to parents-in-law, but I haven't decided whether or not to mention it's two... if we lost one we would want people to understand so maybe we should tell, on the other hand it would be an amazing surprise to tell later on (maybe after gender scans?)

Hope everyone is feeling good! I feel a bit queasy, very tired, and my clothes are definitely tight, but in general I feel okay. Now DH is being super nice to me and not letting me do anything strenuous - which I'm rather enjoying :)

ETA: Kras, I just saw your post. I'm so sorry. I also had an empty sac (actually it was twin empty sacs then too) back in 2014. It was devastating. 10mm is just on the edge though, you could just be a little earlier - maybe next week you'll have caught up? Not trying to give you false hope... you just never know...


----------



## Picksbaby

Scan today at 2.20!

Hopefully we can see more and see how the twins are getting on. I&#8217;m so worried about vanishing twin. But I know there two different eggs they might just be a few days behind.

Im still in shock at being told it was two last week... when will it sink in?! I am worried about carrying two babies. I&#8217;m only 5foot 111lbs and my two daughters were one week naturally early weighting 6lb 9oz and 6lb 7oz imagine the weight the twins will weigh.


----------



## vickyandchick

Oh my goodness congrats Mel!!! :D
So many twins in this group already, my OH keeps joking that it's twins because I'm so bloated and now I'm freaking out we're going to be the twin group:rofl:


----------



## AngelaALA

Sorry Starlight dam predictive text I meant to say Im a twin and mums a twin we are all unidentical which can run in families identical twins dont xx

Goodluck today picks I hope both are developing nicely xx

My scan is today too Im so nervous just hope everything is okay xx


----------



## jenniferannex

Sorry I've been awol recently! Just got to busy over xmas! I hope you all had a lovely time :) 
So much to catch up on! 

Red, Im hoping everything is ok with you. :hugs: 

Its so nice everyone is starting to tell people now, makes it all seem much more real. 

Wow Ella congratulations :happydance: how exciting!! 

Good luck with your scan picks!! :flower:

Kras im so sorry :hugs:

Welcome Cat :) 

Angela good luck at your scan today! 

OMG congratulations Mel!!! August really is the month for twins :haha:
This so exciting!!! Maybe we will get some more twins at scans this week :haha:

My sickness has sort of disappeared which I'm glad about, my sore tongue has as well. It does make me slightly nervous but I'm sure everything is fine. I will only have my booking app with the midwife on the 15th Jan at 11 weeks!! Its supposed to be 8 weeks but they're so busy. I just hope they can get me in for my 12 week scan for the week after. I


----------



## Catmumof4

My partner keeps joking it's twins aswell cos I got a positive really early and keep having cravings and food aversion already! Hope all scans go well today x


----------



## vickyandchick

Hope all the scans go well today:flower:


----------



## mel28nicole

Ella - we ended up calling my family to let them know. Everyone sounded thrilled, except my parents. They tried to sound enthusiastic but you can tell they arent. Nothing less than what I expected tho. We will be announcing on Facebook probably the first week of February. 

Hope all the scans go well today!!


----------



## Picksbaby

Had my scan.

Back in for re scan next Wednesday.

Baby 1 - measuring at 7 weeks saw heartbeat growing beautifully. Measurements are so off at the moment! Last week I went for a scan and they said I was measuring under 5weeks....

Baby 2 - we can now a yolk sac. So it&#8217;s a improvement from my last scan but still not much to go on.

She said I&#8217;ve got bruising inside which could be causing the bleed and pains.


----------



## AngelaALA

Well been for my scan and Im measuring 7wks and 4 days seen a lovely healthy heartbeat so happy started crying when I saw him/her

Picks I have everything crossed that the other develops looks like its heading that way xx
 



Attached Files:







20171228_162133.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## TTCBean

Baby measuring exactly 8 weeks, beautiful heart beat of 164 and the wee one wiggled on screen! We're telling family tomorrow!


----------



## vickyandchick

Fantastic! I am so pleased that everyone's scans went well:flower:

Picks- hopefully baby 2 catches up soon, it's really good news that development has continued :D


----------



## Starlight32

Great news with the recent scans!


----------



## Nuthatch

So happy for all the great scans!! Picks, hope baby #2 keeps growing and is just a late implanter


----------



## drudai

Greats news everyone!! x


----------



## Nuthatch

Rant: My insurance is switching next year and i have to get all new doctors and specialists (nephrologist, neurologist, rheumatologist, and OB). I will be in a totally different hospital network and i am super upset. Not only that, even after telling them about my history, they wont see me until 8 weeks for a nurse intake appointment and 9 weeks for an ultrasound. I am so upset. I may end up paying out of pocket for a few weeks to see my regular doctor.


----------



## Catmumof4

Wow the scans look amazing! I'm UK and not sure when I get my scan through the system has all changed since I had Isabella,
I hope baby 2 keeps growing! Is there any possibility he/she could be hiding behind baby 1?

Afm I have felt soo dehydrated today I have a chest and throat infection so on antibiotics (baby safe ones) feeling crap but thank god no morning sickness just yet x


----------



## Smille24

Great scans ladies!

Picks- I hope baby #2 catches up. It's good that things are developing.

Nuthatch- our insurance is changing also and the hospital I wanted to deliver isn't within network. I want my tubes tied after birth, but the hospital I had my LO in won't do it.


----------



## Flourish

Picks I hope baby 2 catches up and you get to see 2 baby's growing perfectly next week. 

We told my husbands family yesterday, it was so nice as they were so happy for us, a much better congratulations than from my side of the family. 

I've got the midwife next week and can't wait to start get the ball properly rolling and get a scan date. I picked up all the paperwork that I need to fill in before my appointment but I haven't done it yet.


----------



## AngelaALA

Picks and Nuthatch thats awful news and causes you added stress when you dont need it I really hope your new hospitals are good though and give you all the care you need xx

Flourish goodluck at your midwife appt xx

Cat Im in UK aswell I only got an early scan as its through the fertility centre my normal scan with hospital (the dating scan) will be on 30th Jan I'll be 12wks and 4 days by then xx you normally get your midwife appt around 8 wk mark and first scan between 10wks - 12wks I only got mine early due to all my fertility treatment and previous MC Ive had xx


----------



## Picksbaby

7 weeks today. And I think ms has struck. Feeling nauous this morning made me gag. Not sure if it ms or the fact I&#8217;ve just started taking pregnancy vitamins. Anything to try and help with constant fatigue.


----------



## Ask4joy

TMI alert - but does anyone have MS that includes diarrhea and vomiting? It&#8217;s hitying me hard this morning. Or do I have a stomach bug? :(


----------



## jenniferannex

Ask4joy at the start I had diarrhoea, I wouldnt say it was the same extent of that but loose and this lasted a couple of weeks! I lost some weight though which was a bonus :haha:


----------



## Ask4joy

Pretty sure it&#8217;s the stomach flu. This is way too intense for MS. And just found out my friend&#8217;s family all had it last week and I saw them on Wednesday. Ugh.


----------



## Starlight32

I had diarrhea a couple weeks ago but it was isolated, not a bug. 

Anyone having a planned c section for their August baby?


----------



## waiting2c

Hey all - can I join? I am due 27th August, this is number 3 for us, 5 w5 days today.

Haven&#8217;t really done anything much yet as found out the week of Christmas, will make a dr appointment when normal work life resumes (round 8th)

Amazing how many twins in here!! Was such an exciting read!! 

Great news to all on the scans!!!

I am worried that I don&#8217;t feel enough of anything. I don&#8217;t feel more there&#8217;s than normal (always feel tired I think more than not feeling tired at all, I just don&#8217;t feel worse tired if that makes any sense) have cramping and mild nausea from time to time but that&#8217;s all.


----------



## drudai

Ahhh welcome waiting!! finally caught the eggie too? I'm so happy!!


----------



## waiting2c

Yup we did!! On the month I decided I wasn&#8217;t working properly and didn&#8217;t try lol!!

How are you doing??


----------



## jenniferannex

Welcome and congratulations waiting!! :) 
I experienced no symptoms with both my daughters at all. This one I have had everything! But it really isnt anything to worry about :flower:

I feel like Im getting a cold, Ergh I hate colds!


----------



## drudai

I'm okay, 7 weeks yesterday. Scan in a week. Had some scary pains/no bleeding last week and went to ER - got to see yolk sac but no hb yet. Dr thinks it was just gas pains but felt like contractions.

On and off MS, nothing terrible. Just a lot of hunger that I'm trying to reel in.


----------



## Starlight32

Hi waiting!

Is anyone else having trouble drinking enough water? It makes me feel sick.


----------



## waiting2c

Glad all was ok drudai!!! Would have been scary!!

Starlight - water is when I feel sick, I am really struggling to drink it. Am finding sparking better than still.

Hope you don&#8217;t get a cold Jennifer!! So hard when there is nothing at all you can take for it.


----------



## AngelaALA

Starlight Im not planning on having a C section Im going to go with the flow and see what happens if I end up havibg a C Sec then so be it as long as baby is healthy xx

Try juice or sparkling if water is making you gag hun x I just carry a bottle of water with me all day and sip it I normally get through around a litre plus have decaf tea and coffee too x

Welcome waiting I was worried too as I dont really have any symptoms at all but the scan went well and there was a nice healthy HB so Im guessing that Im just fortunate that Im not suffering x


----------



## mel28nicole

Had such a horrible headache today that started the second I woke up. It was awful I needed up vomiting twice, Im trying to slowly put carbs back into my diet, as the low carb foods I have been eating prior to pregnancy are so unappealing right now. Last night I over indulged and had Chinese so I think thats what caused the headache. Not sure if the vomiting was from that or morning sickness starting. Today wasnt fun lol


----------



## drudai

Sorry to hear you were double ill, Mel. Hope you were able to rest a bit.

Side note, so I'm very confused on the conflicting 'size of baby' things I've seen. My app says baby is size of blue berry, where as one of you ladies tickers that are week ahead of me says tic tac.

I'm assuming actual baby is tic tac and the gestational sac is larger? I dunno. Silly to even wonder, tiny is tiny.


----------



## Smille24

drudai said:


> Sorry to hear you were double ill, Mel. Hope you were able to rest a bit.
> 
> Side note, so I'm very confused on the conflicting 'size of baby' things I've seen. My app says baby is size of blue berry, where as one of you ladies tickers that are week ahead of me says tic tac.
> 
> I'm assuming actual baby is tic tac and the gestational sac is larger? I dunno. Silly to even wonder, tiny is tiny.

My ovia app said at 6 weeks baby was the size of a blueberry where others said a pea. Blueberries can be fairly large. It is really confusing, I'm with you there..


----------



## Catmumof4

Haha my partner thinks I'm crazy cos I am obsessed with the size of the baby lol!!

Afm a bit controversial but I want to share my achievements with someone!!! I have fibromyalgia and have been on quite a lot of medication for a very long time now, i wasn't able to cut them out through my last pregnancies BUT I have with this one, the Dr was worried about the level of withdrawal I would have so we worked together to get me off the meds and here I am!!! 8 years of meds!! I'm not going to lie I'm terrified of th symptoms from my illness but at least baby will be happy!!! X


----------



## jenniferannex

Ahh Mel that sounds awful! Hope youre all better now.

Ahh well done Cat thats fantastic! Im sure youll be fine, thats a great achievement! 

Whats everyone up to tonight? We never do anything for NYE so we will just be staying in, playing a few board games with the kids and Ill probably be asleep in the couch before midnight :haha:


----------



## Picksbaby

Woken up this morning to yet another bleed what should I do? 
I was last scanned on Thursday afternoon and I&#8217;m booked in for a re scan this Wednesday.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Go by mm - at 6 weeks a fetus is about 4 mm - now go measure all your fruits and whatnot to see what size it is ;) 

AFM - I think my nausea is upping, yesterday and today I've felt constantly queasy. 

I have an appointment with a high risk doctor on Jan 17, will be about 10 weeks then. Until then I'm just hoping both little ones stick!!!

Picks - I'm sorry to hear that... do you have a number you can call to find out what you should do? I would lean towards getting checked again... did they find out what was causing the bleeding last time?


----------



## Picksbaby

Ella - they said I have a bruise right by the two sacs. That could be causing the bleed or it could be the second sac failing.

I&#8217;ve called them and they&#8217;ve said to come in they won&#8217;t scan me but they will examine me to see where the bleed is coming from. I feel like they haven&#8217;t even read my notes or anything


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Picksbaby said:


> Ella - they said I have a bruise right by the two sacs. That could be causing the bleed or it could be the second sac failing.
> 
> Ive called them and theyve said to come in they wont scan me but they will examine me to see where the bleed is coming from. I feel like they havent even read my notes or anything

Ugh that sounds frustrating. I don't know what to advise but sending a hug :hugs:


----------



## Picksbaby

I feel like I&#8217;m already beginning to live at the hospital! I&#8217;ve got appointments booked for the scans on the 3rd, 17th and 31st January and I&#8217;ve got my first midwife appointment on the 12th.

Wish I knew what was going on x


----------



## jenniferannex

Ahh picks im sorry to hear that. I bet its so frustrating! I hope they can give you an idea of whats going on today. X


----------



## AngelaALA

Picksbaby Im not saying your having an MC at all but having suffered one in the past I know exactly how you feel with the bleeding and constant hospital visits feeling helpless its awful and Im so sorry your going through it I hope everything will be fine xx On another note my sis in law and two of my friends had heavy bleeding throughout the first Tri sis in law bled all the way through pregnancy but all three had healthy babies xx

Dru Im with you that the babysize is confusing x

Mel sorry your ill I hope it is just a carb ovetload and passes quick chinese food is also full of salt and sugar which can cause you to dehydrate whicb can also cause headaches x

Tonight we are supposed to be going DHs parents house and breaking the news to them but DH is really ill with Flu he's been keeping his distance from me and sleeping in the spare room as Ive only just had my Flu shot, so if he cant go then Im just going to pop by and see them as its mum in laws BDay today so along with her bday card flowers and presents Ive also got them a New Years Day Card Ive wrote in the middle to Gran and Gramps, please turn over. Then on next page Ive stuck a scan pic and wrote cant wait to meet you, due around 12th August 2018 xx

On New Years Day Ive got a meal with mum, gran, big sis and big neice so when mum does her toast Im going to add to the end of it and heres also to a new arrival expected in August then Ill whip out the scan pic xx I know people will look at our table funny as I know my family they will all start crying happy tears of course xx


----------



## Catmumof4

Tonight we r doing sweet fa &#128514; my youngest two are with their dad so just me my partner and the the oldest two x


----------



## vickyandchick

Big hugs picks, hopefully the hospital can give you some answers:hugs:

We're doing absolutely nothing for New years and I'm good with that:haha: my OH is dropping my sister and her friends off in town this evening so we'll probably watch a movie and be in bed for 9/10pm:haha:
Does anyone else's symptoms come and go? Some days I can't even walk in the kitchen or look at food without wanting to vomit and other days I'm fine:shrug:


----------



## mel28nicole

So sorry youre dealing with this picks! Hope you get answers soon!

We have no plans as DH is working night shift, I plan to stay in with my daughter til she crashes and ill probably crash right after her lol


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Early night for me too :) 

Anyone got any tips for stopping the constant nausea? Chewing gum helps but it's giving me an upset stomach because I'm having too much of it...


----------



## jenniferannex

Ahh sounds lovely Angela! 

Staying in just sounds perfect to me! Ive never seen the big deal with new year I mean yeh its great to celebrate, but everything is like 3x the price if you want to go out! 

Yeh Vicky I was like that, my sickness seems to of dissapered now and Im hoping it stays that way! 

Ella have you tried ginger biscuits? Or smelling lemons? That helped me as weird as it sounds! 

Has anyone got any cravings yet? With my last pregnancy I craved celery, I ate around 5 packs a day. Anyway today I got an overwhelming urge for some and I had to go and buy some! It tasted so amazing!!! :haha:


----------



## waiting2c

Happy new year all!!!! I&#8217;m over here in Nz and we get things going first lol. I did nothing for it. Well nothing fun anyway, my son is in Hospital at the moment so I tried to sleep on a shitty pull down bed. Struggle with sleep at the moment anyway so wasn&#8217;t the best one!!

So sorry piks- did you get anything further when checked out?

Hope you can find something to help with nausea Ella. 

Enjoy your night ladies!! Then it becomes this year we have babies!!


----------



## mel28nicole

Morning sickness is definitely in. I was puking again this morning. I was really hoping I would miss it this time around :(


----------



## waiting2c

Sorry Mel - that is hard going! Hope it settles down soon for you. How far thorough did you have it last time?


----------



## drudai

I recommend Preggie Natrual chews. You can get them on Amazon or at Target. They are a LIFE SAVER. Help with my MS instantly and lasts for about 2-3 hours til it passes or I need another.


----------



## Catmumof4

Iv had morning sickness with the 4 iv got but nothing with this one. I don't feel pregnant x


----------



## Starlight32

Waiting is your son ok?

Picks any update after your check?

Definitely staying in tonight and going to bed after my daughter does.


----------



## Smille24

Picks- fxd everything is ok and you find out an answer soon

Jenn- the past 2 days the toilet has been my bff, now today nothing just waves of a queasy stomach. I did switch my prenatals so maybe that'll help. My old kind had acid in them (I didn't realize it) and killed my tummy.

Waiting- i hope your son is ok.

We aren't doing anything for new years. I won't even be able to stay up to watch the ball drop. I did go sled riding with my oldest, we played games and may build a puzzle later. My LO is ill, she's cutting 4 molars poor baby.


----------



## waiting2c

Thanks everyone. It&#8217;s a chest bug so he is on oxygen etc at the moment. Hopefully picks up soon so we can go home!!!

Enjoy your New Year&#8217;s Eve!!


----------



## mel28nicole

Waiting - I had it the ENTIRE time with my daughter. It eased up a little in the 2nd tri and was in full force third again. I started zofran at 14 weeks with her. Really hoping its onky the first trimester this time


----------



## waiting2c

Gosh Mel - I hope its only the first tri or less for you! It would be so draining for the whole time!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Mel - twins is notoriously 2x worse for the ms - I'm kinda scared about the next few weeks because every day I'm feeling a little bit worse...

Waiting - hope your son is better quick!


----------



## vickyandchick

Waiting- hopefully he is feeling better soon and can come home:hugs:

Picks- I hope everything went okay with your checkup

I was in bed for 10pm last night, OH and I watched Harry Potter and I could barely keep my eyes open, then my son woke up and climbed into our bed as I was brushing my teeth so I went to sleep with a baby in my arms and one in my tunmy:cloud9: Next year it'll be two in my arms and hopefully none in my tummy:haha:


----------



## Picksbaby

Happy new year everyone!

They couldn&#8217;t tell me a great deal just had a look told me they couldn&#8217;t see anything. Theat I would need to be scanned but to keep my appointment for Wednesday.

I know Wednesday isn&#8217;t very far away but it feels like forever. After all the miscarriages I had before I had my DD2 I just feel so useless.

I&#8217;m on fragmin and cyclogest daily. 

I just want to know if they&#8217;re okay right now. I can&#8217;t wait for first tri to be over.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hey girlies! Sorry I haven't been around!! Loving all the scam pics and Twins!!!

Happy New Years!!


----------



## AngelaALA

Picks goodluck for Weds I really hope both are doing well 

Waiting I hope your soon gets well soon xx

Well yesterday we told everyone so all family know and now I feel like Ive jinxed us Im so so worried I got up this morning and sorry for the TMI but I had quite a bit of wierd looking discharge like a yellowish colour and thick consistency but there was a tiny streak of blood in it, Ive been constantly checking since and had no further discharge or blood but now Im worried that something is wrong x


----------



## Catmumof4

Angela sounds more like the typical spotting in first trimester but get checked if ur worried.

Afm been getting A LOT of pain in my left side almost unbearable so I'm up A&E had bloods taken and urine says positive for pregnancy but nothing else... Just waiting on gynecology now x


----------



## jenniferannex

Waiting I hope your son is better soon! 

Ahh picks it must feel like forever! I hope everything is ok and it puts your mind at ease. I bet its so stressful for you xx

Ahh Angela Im sure everything is fine. If it wasnt much I wouldnt worry, it is so nerve wracking though! 

Cat I hope everything is ok :hugs: keep us updated! 

Happy new year all! Ive just been out for dinner and bowling with my 2 daughters as my husband is working again! He works all the time and long hours too! Him working in retail sucks! 

Hope youre all having a good day x


----------



## waiting2c

Piks - hope all is ok in there, it is so hard not being able to see inside and know that things are ok without Drs and scanning machines. First try is the most anxiety ridden for that. Not long till Wednesday, will be thinking of you!!

Angela - I think that sounds pretty normal, so many types of discharge though!!

Cat - hope all ok, let us know!!

Jen - your dinner sounds lovely but it must be so tough having your oh working all the time!!


----------



## TTCBean

I feel like I just want to curl up and let time pass. I feel so sick. 24/7 nausea. I took 1/4 of a Dicelgis and it made me sleep for a few hours, no relief and now I am jittery. Can't do this much longer with two kids and a hiuse to care for. Can't even feed them, my DH has to.


----------



## Catmumof4

Hi all, Jennifer that sounds really hard! Do u have a lot of support? 

TTC that sounds awful? Have you also got any support? Have u spoken to the GP?

Afm I'm being kept in hospital they are querying ectopic but just had my urine results back and I have a pretty bad infection so I'm holding out hope that it is that xx


----------



## Ask4joy

TTC I&#8217;m so sorry. I got the stomach flu on Friday and 4 days later I&#8217;m still nauseous (assuming it&#8217;s MS and not the virus now) and forcing myself to eat broth with rice. It&#8217;s awful. My SIL gave me a zofran last night because I couldn&#8217;t even keep water down. It helped but now I have had a headache all day that Tylenol, hydrating and a hot shower didn&#8217;t get rid of. I see me RE tomorrow for our first scan and am going to ask if there&#8217;s anything else I can do.


----------



## Smille24

Angela- I had brown spotting with my LO. It turned out to be the placenta attaching to the uterine wall. I called my dr crying. It's so hard not to worry.

Jenn- poor thing. My dh works a lot too. Sometimes 72hrs a week or out of town for weeks. It's frustrating to not have that extra help. 

Hope everyone had a great New Year! I'm happy the holiday festivities are over and I can relax. I'm so drained.


----------



## Starlight32

I'm feeling very sick too. It's keeping me up at night.


----------



## Flourish

Wow it sounds like a few of you are having a hard time, I hope you've all got the support you need and things start to improve soon. 

I feel constantly ill, if I'm not feeling nauseous I have a headache or am exhausted and vice versus. I keep telling myself 'I'm not I'll, I'm pregnant just work though it' but in all honesty I just want to stay in bed until I start feeling better. 

Happy new year everyone, a group of us went to a friends house where we put our little ones to bed then had a games night. I wasn't looking forward to it because of how tired I've been but it was actually really good fun and I'm glad I went. I also got away with no one being suspicious of pregnancy as I said I had to drive home so couldn't drink. :) hope you all had a good evening as well.


----------



## AngelaALA

Cat I hope it is an infection and not ectopic and it clears up soon xx

Jenn it must be hard doing everything yourself I hope your coping okay and the first tri symptoms aren't too bad for you x

Waiting how is your son doing x

TTC, Ask and starlight that sounds awful I hope it doesnt last thd whole first tri for you guys xx

Happy New Year Smile I hope you are doing well xx

Well Ive had no further bleed or CM like that and it was only a tiny streak of blood so Im not going to contact my midwife yet but if I start getting cramping or further bleeding then I will, Im just glad festive period is over so I can start rwlaxing a little more, no more running around and vhsiting xx DH has also been so poorly of late he's got flu, Ive had my flu jab but he's also been staying away from me and sleeping in spare room as I dont want to catch it, it is awful though its like we're two complete strangers living under the one roof at the mo I just wish I could have a cuddle from him, Ive not told him about the blood I saw as he is so ill and I dont want to worry him over something that is possibly nothing xx


----------



## LynAnne

Sorry I unsubscribed for a week there as on Christmas day I had some spotting and with my past assumed the worst. Spent the rest of the week feeling terrified but on Friday we saw our little baby growing nicely, doing fine. It was left over blood from implantation so all is good. Can't wait for the end of the month, my 12 week scan and getting out of first tri!

Hope everyone is doing well. Happy new year to you all!


----------



## vickyandchick

Jennifer my OH works long hours too, he leaves the house at 8am and doesn't get back in till after 7pm :( it sucks but he is looking for another job.

Cat hopefully it's not an ectopic and is just the infection that is the problem:hugs:

Lynanne that's brilliant news!:happydance:

I'm sorry so many of you are feeling rotten, I feel that I'm soooo exhausted all the time and just generally feel really under the weather. Nausea does seem to have worn off so small joys and all that.
TMI but I had some spotting after I had a bm yesterday, I cried for ages before remembering that I had it with my son and the doctor said it was normal. I forgot how anxious pregnancy makes me :(


----------



## Flourish

LynAnne that must have been so worrying, but I am pleased it all worked out well in the end and you got to see little baby on the scan.


----------



## Catmumof4

Lynanne that sounds scary!!

I'm hooome!!! Never been so happy to get back to my kids and fur babies!!! Had the scan and saw what will be baby lovely yolk sack measuring about 5 weeks, obviously no heartbeat as too small but another appointment made for next Tuesday to see xx hope your all doing well xx


----------



## Chrissi1981

Oh Hun I'm so happy for you lynanne. So scary after mc. I had two in a row and starting to get real nervous this time around as well &#55357;&#56883;


----------



## Ask4joy

First ultrasound went well! Saw our little peanut and heard her heartbeat! 119bpm. Im 6w6d. Doc said they like to see 120 but shes not concerned as its just getting started.
 



Attached Files:







9C6EFF59-3C8B-4740-B65C-5D50714B5B78.jpeg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## LynAnne

Thanks girls. It was so scary and I'd prepared myself for the worst. I was beyond shocked when she showed me the screen wih my little person measuring 8w5d (instead of 8w2d), heart beating away nicely. Tears were shed!

Ask4joy - that's awesome. That first scan is always special.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

I'm with you all wanting first tri. to be over!

I can't stop worrying about the smaller twin (one measured a few days behind the other, but really the bigger one was measuring ahead of dates so I really shouldn't worry... but yeah, I worry a lot!)

Tired, slight nauseous feeling most of the day. 

15 days until my appointment with the high risk doc. where they'll do another scan and check it's still twins. Ugh, I'm so worried about it. Can't wait for January to be over.

Glad to hear good scan news from so many of you.


----------



## Starlight32

I'm glad to hear about the recent good news scans. 

My nausea is less today so of course I'm worrying. I'm glad I have an ultrasound in 2 days to see what's going on; praying all is ok.


----------



## Chrissi1981

Are most of you cramping everyday ? I don't remember much of the cramping with my son and how frequent it was. I just like to feel it so I know I'm stretching and growing down there lol so silly I know !! I might try and get an early scan but I'm not paying private as we plan on getting the harmony test at 12 weeks. Anyone else who won't find out the gender ? Xx


----------



## Smille24

Angela- I'm doing well. Just worn out and occasionally ill. I have to eat as soon as I get up or I feel lousy all day. 

Lynanne- I'm glad everything is ok and you got to see baby. 

Chrissi- I have cramping quite frequently. It's just ligaments stretching to make more room.

Ask- what a lovely scan.

My appt feels so far away. I just want to hear a hb.


----------



## Picksbaby

Scan day tomorrow.

Fingers crossed for the twins.


----------



## AngelaALA

Lynanne so glad everyrhing went well at your scan this first Tri stuff is so hard and Im the same will be so glad to see baby on 30th and move on to the 2nd Tri x

Vicky bleeding is so scary Ive panicked to and obsess with always looking at the tissue when I wipe scared about seeing more hope your feeling better and Im the same feel absolutely exhausted all the time x

Cat amazing news that your home how is your son xx also fantastic you got to see your growing hopefully you will see the HB next week x

Ask what a lovely scan Pic amazing and also hearing that HB when will your next scan be xx

Ella I really hope your next scan goes well and both twins are doing well I have everything crossed for you xx

Starlight hope all goes well at your scan in 2 days cant wait to see your scan pic x

Chrissi I get cramps every now and then what is the harmony scan and also Im going to be finding out the gender for sure x

Smile Im the opposite in the morning I dont get sick but feel a little nausea which wears off after a short while but I cant eat till it goes xx

How far away is your scan now smile x

Picks I have absolutely everything crossed for you for the scan tomorrow I really hope all is okay how are you feeling xx


----------



## jenniferannex

LynAnn oh I bet that was awful. Im glad you know everythings ok now though :hugs: 


Ahh Vicky its not nice is it :( it wouldnt be so bad if it was just us but when youve another child/children to look after it just makes it so much more difficult. 

Cat thats great news :happydance:

Ahh ask4joy how lovely :cloud9: so glad it all went well. 

Smille I bet you cant wait! Im sure it will come round soon enough although its easier for me to say! 

Good luck for your scan tomorrow picks! Please let us know how you get on x

Ive had a really rubbish day today, been so faint and dizzy. I just literally let the girls have their iPads most of the day because I had no energy to do anything else. Every time I stood up after a few minutes I had to lie back down. Im really hoping for a better day tomorrow.


----------



## Starlight32

Well the nausea came back... I know it comes and goes but I still hard to not worry!

I get cramping every few days. I had some earlier today and a lot last Monday (Christmas).


----------



## waiting2c

Sorry - only time for a quick update today.

Yay for the great scans, etc that have been going on! It must be so reassuring for you!

Picks - will be thinking of you at your scan, I hope all is well for you!

Hope you all get a break from the nausea and can relax!

My son still in Hospital, quite worried about him at the moment. At home doing some end of month accounts but going back up there soon to see how he is doing.


----------



## OhHappyZ

Hello! I'm pregnantttt!!!! August 20th is my due date. I've had two losses last year, and I'm keeping this one dammit &#128514; we will be staying team yellow. Looking forward to hearing from you all!


----------



## jenniferannex

Oh no waiting i really hope hes better soon :( 

Welcome and congratulations happy! &#129303; sorry to hear of your previous losses. Fingers crossed for a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## Picksbaby

I had nausea for one day but I think that was down to the prenatal vitamins I took that morning, since that day I&#8217;ve not had anything at all.

Some days I have to remind myself I&#8217;m pregnant other than the worry and scares about twins I don&#8217;t feel pregnant. I am more tired than normal and cranky in my past pregnancies with DD1&2 I had morning sickness for 6 weeks.

Welcome happy


----------



## Chrissi1981

Welcome Ohhaappy ! I've had two losses before so can totally relate. Yep team yellow here too as I'd like to keep it a surprise this time around ... found out with first little xx


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Welcome OhHappy. I also had losses before my first, hope this is your rainbow :) 

Good luck for today Picks - hoping for a good update!


----------



## Picksbaby

Bad things come in threes....

My car wouldn&#8217;t start this morning resulted in having by a new battery £65 down!
My dishwasher broke this morning and I&#8217;ve called up to get a new one oh this ones not in stock choose a different one worth £269 because that&#8217;s whats I paid for it but it&#8217;s a £400 dishwasher (brought on special deal) urgh!!!! 

What&#8217;s next!

Scan in the next hour and half! Ahhhhhh the wait kills me everytime


----------



## Starlight32

Welcome ohhappy!!

Snow tomorrow might force me to reschedule the scan!!!! I'm going crazy.


----------



## mel28nicole

Im so sorry picks! My car battery died last week too.we are having very bad cold around here, doesnt look like its going to let up til the weekend. The battery was $160 as one of the parts that connect to the battery went bad too :( Hoping your scan goes well!!


----------



## LynAnne

OhHappy, I also had several losses before my first and now I'm pregnant wih my second. Hope this one is for keeps.

Picks, isn't that always the way in the new year? I don't know how many times something has broken right after Christmas and needs fixing. Such a pain. Hope your scan goes well!

Dreading DH going back to work and having to look after DS with my nausea and exhaustion. I've been so lucky to have his help these last few weeks.


----------



## jenniferannex

Oh no picks!! Hopefully your bad luck will end there with good news from your scan!


----------



## Smille24

Waiting- I'm sorry about your son. I hope things improve soon :hugs:

Happy- welcome and congrats! I'm sorry for your losses. I admire those who are staying team yellow. 

Picks- changing my prenatals helped a ton! B4 I was having acid issues. I'm sorry you're having terrible luck right now. We're hoping and praying my car makes it through the winter, at least March. We know we have to buy a vehicle with a 3rd row, but want to wait until after our taxes are done.

Idk when I'll get a scan tbh. My appt is the 18th, but I wont be getting a scan bc she doesn't do them in her office. Her technology sucks. I'm pretty sure my dr doesn't do them until 20 wks which is bull. I am terrified of waiting so long then possibly finding out it's twins. 

It's -2° here. My oldest finally went back to school today. It'll be nice to not be needed all day and get stuff done during nap time or even take a nap. I'm so tired all day. My LO had a viral infection over the weekend and is super moody due to getting 4 molars at once.


----------



## jenniferannex

Oooohh -2 thats cold! Ahh atleast youll have a little more time for yourself! My eldest goes back on Monday. 
Thats really annoying about your scan, is there no private clinics you can go to and pay for one? Thats what I did x


----------



## Smille24

jenniferannex said:


> Oooohh -2 thats cold! Ahh atleast youll have a little more time for yourself! My eldest goes back on Monday.
> Thats really annoying about your scan, is there no private clinics you can go to and pay for one? Thats what I did x

I could go, but since we have a lot of big expenses coming up we really want to save. I think you get one at 12 and 20 wks. If not, I'm pushing for one. We switched our insurance to a no premium high deductible plan not thinking we'd get pregnant....go figure. We rarely go to the dr unless for check-ups so it WAS going to be much cheaper for us in the long run. Now we have to pay out of pocket for delivery.


----------



## Ask4joy

Smile - I&#8217;m in Ohio too. It&#8217;s been coldddd! I&#8217;m not leaving the house!

Picks - hoping for a good update! So sorry about the crazy morning - ugh!


----------



## Smille24

Ask4joy said:


> Smile - Im in Ohio too. Its been coldddd! Im not leaving the house!
> 
> Picks - hoping for a good update! So sorry about the crazy morning - ugh!

Where in OH? I know, I tried to stock up on milk and bread over the weekend bc I don't want to leave the house. My dd1 keeps asking to go sled riding...uhh no.


----------



## Ask4joy

South of Cleveland. You?

How about hot cocoa and a movie? Nooo to sledding! :cold:


----------



## AngelaALA

Jenn that sounds awful be careful you dont faint Ive also been getting dizzy spells makes me feel sick but yours sound more extreme I hope they stop soon x

Starlight my symptoms come and go too try not to worry and we all seem to be getting pains so it looks like pains are a good thing, I really hope the snow isn't too bad and you can make your scan x

Waiting thats awful I really hope your son gets better soon and can leave the hospital x

Hello Happy and welcome how are your symptoms x

Picksbaby I dont really have MS either but my god the tiredness is awful I literally feel like I could fall asleep all the time its crazy, I hope everything went well at your scan having all that stress with things breaking down before it must not have been great x

Lynanne I hope your symptoms ease up a bit before your DH returns to work so things arent too bad x

Smile they cant make you wait till 20 wks surely that seems so far away I hope you can get it sooner and thats awful about insurance too but you can never be prepared for a baby I dont think I hope its not too much of financial burden the pregnancy xx


----------



## waiting2c

OhHappy &#8211; welcome! Sorry to hear about your previous losses, hope you can relax into this one soon enough.

Picks &#8211; Gah I hope bad things done come in threes for you. I hate when things break down at the same time and cost so much money!! How was your scan?

Starlight &#8211; I hope the snow doesn&#8217;t make you reschedule, that would be awful, its such a wait as it is!!

Smille &#8211; that is so far away &#8211; I hope you can get a scan earlier than that, I cant imagine waiting that long!

Hope everyone else is doing okay and not too sick/tired.

I haven&#8217;t gotten around to making an appointment with my Dr yet, will sort that when my son gets home. My DH stayed up there last night and I haven&#8217;t heard yet how things are today.

Its crazy reading about all the cold and snow where you all are when it&#8217;s the middle of summer here and I am so hot!!


----------



## caleblake

Hey lovely ladies. Sorry I&#8217;ve been MIA but I&#8217;ve been so ill and just tired. Too tired to even contemplate being on my phone. MS is well and truly kicking my butt and on top of that I&#8217;ve not slept probably for a couple of weeks. I actually had a new bed delivered today so I&#8217;m hoping that helps. I need tips on how to gain more energy, I was never floored like this in my previous pregnancies so I&#8217;m thinking my age definitely plays a huge factor in this. 
Anyway happy new year to you all, Ive just been catching up on the posts (you ladies can talk lol).


----------



## Picksbaby

Scan update - Twin2 has grown and since scan last week you can now see a embryo which last week But it&#8217;s still not measuring what it should it&#8217;s at 4 weeks and the other twin1 is at nearly 8 weeks.

They&#8217;ve told me it&#8217;s a failing pregnancy that&#8217;s only being kept there because of the hormone levels from twin1.

I&#8217;ve been put on progesterone because there expecting me to bleed more.

The bruising bleed that I could see last week is still there but it&#8217;s a little bit smaller than before.

Don&#8217;t know how to feel or think at the moment I&#8217;m thankful for a healthy pregnancy


----------



## waiting2c

Hey Picks - that is a tough situation. Have they given any indication of where to from here? Is there any chance of Twin 2 catching up?
Will you have another scan?

thinking of you!


----------



## Starlight32

My scan was rescheduled for Monday.


----------



## waiting2c

Guts Starlight! Just a few more days! I know that feels like forever though!


----------



## Smille24

Ask4joy said:


> South of Cleveland. You?
> 
> How about hot cocoa and a movie? Nooo to sledding! :cold:

We're south of Cleveland as well...small world


----------



## Smille24

Picks- :hugs: I am so sorry. So many emotions must be running through you. We're here for support.

Angela- we're in a good financial place right now. In the long run it would've cost us less to pay out of pocket than to pay a premium. We werewere just hoping to not have something major medically happen, but we kind of figured something like this would occur. Life is very unpredictable yet predictable at the same time.


----------



## Ask4joy

Smile - sent you a PM! :)

Caleblake - sorry you are struggling. I feel the same, but this is my first so I have nothing to compare to! 

Picks - I am really sorry to hear what the doctor had to say. Thinking of you. :hugs:

Star - Sorry you have to wait until Monday! Its so hard!


----------



## Starlight32

Really bad round ligament pain today. I had this badly with my first too. 

Now 4.5 days until my scan. It was originally scheduled for right now!

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## drudai

Morning all. Another chilly day in southern Illinois. As for me, scan tomorrow/8 weeks! I feel hung over in the mornings and eat between spouts of nausea through the day. Wishing I could hibernate til it's warm. 

Sorry everyone is also feeling ill. At least we all are in this together. :flower:

Welcome, happy. 
Angela, I feel you - I have low premiums but $2k deductible, paying out of pocket for every appointment/US. Can't even switch to the high premium plan as you STILL have to meet the $2k deductible for prenatal. I hate US Healthcare. 

Picks, I'd be a mess too. Twins are a shock and a little terrifying, but knowing that one isn't doing well is heart breaking. x


----------



## mel28nicole

You ladies arent too far from me. Im about 30 minutes south of Pittsburgh pa. I seriously cant wait for this cold to be over. Sunday and Monday are going to feel like beach weather compared to this crap lol!

Im also experiencing some ligament pain, more so on my right side. Like it feels sore, like I overworked it or something lol. I havent gotten sick again either, definitely felt nauseous but no actual sickness. Thank god.


----------



## Chrissi1981

oh picks I just don't know what to say. it's hard to find out you may lose one. In my case previously I lost both twins early on. Neither measured up to their dates. It's heartbreaking. If one doesn't make it I do pray the other does. Similar thing happened to my friend she lost one but the other was so strong and held on and his now a teenager. Xx

Also what's everyone craving ?! I'm so into Asian food right now it's crazy. Totally off everything else though hahaha... my appetite is so blah. Totally same with my son although I craved cheese toasters then with ketchup !! 

Other thing is has anyone done the pee test to predict gender ? As I'm team yellow this time around is like to give it a whirl. Let me know if you've done it before and if it was right!

Tubs of love xx


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

I'm sorry Picks <3 that's really hard news. 

I don't feel sick today which is weird, but I've had burning stomach pain all day yesterday and today - and I'm exhausted as anything - I had to take two naps yesterday. And now at 8pm I'm falling asleep.

Shame it's almost the weekend because I really want to go to the doc and get some kind of meds to stop the stomach pain.


----------



## Chrissi1981

Ella_Hopeful said:


> I'm sorry Picks <3 that's really hard news.
> 
> I don't feel sick today which is weird, but I've had burning stomach pain all day yesterday and today - and I'm exhausted as anything - I had to take two naps yesterday. And now at 8pm I'm falling asleep.
> 
> Shame it's almost the weekend because I really want to go to the doc and get some kind of meds to stop the stomach pain.



I wonder if you can try peppermint oil ... ok no scrap that apparently it could possibly bring on menstruation &#55357;&#56873; Shame as I just brought a new bottle of doterra peppermint and now I can't take it x


----------



## Starlight32

I'm not too far from you guys either!

Hope everyone is coping the best they can with sickness and tiredness. 

I am not sure if my insurance will cover the NT scan. I called them and they seemed clueless too...


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey all, pics I'm so sorry about the smaller twin could he/she not just need time to catch up??

Chrissi what's the pee test? Never heard of it?

Afm I'm still aching and since seeing bean on the scan it's like my body has said 'oh your pregnant again, here we go' and handed me exhaustion, morning sickness and tender boobs all at once!! Shouldn't complain we are all blessed to be here but it's so hard when the blessings make us feel like poop lol &#128514;


----------



## vickyandchick

Picks :hugs::hugs: that must be so hard, please know that we're all here for you if you need to talk

I've stopped feeling sick but definitely having stretching pains, hope everyone else is doing well:flower:
I found baby's heartbeat on the doppler this evening, my OH and I just sat there with huge smiles on our faces:cloud9:


----------



## Chrissi1981

vickyandchick said:


> Picks :hugs::hugs: that must be so hard, please know that we're all here for you if you need to talk
> 
> I've stopped feeling sick but definitely having stretching pains, hope everyone else is doing well:flower:
> I found baby's heartbeat on the doppler this evening, my OH and I just sat there with huge smiles on our faces:cloud9:

My friend has my doppler and she put it in storage ... I've asked for it but I feel bad her husband has to dig it out for me but I really want and need it !! I found my sons at 10 weeks only tried then cause it was the time I received it through the post. My try in a couple of weeks if I can get my hands on it...

Where in London are you lovely ? I'm North x


----------



## TTCBean

I have a Doppler but not sure if I should try to find the hb or not. I don't see my midwife for my first appointment until the 16th!


----------



## Chrissi1981

TTCBean said:


> I have a Doppler but not sure if I should try to find the hb or not. I don't see my midwife for my first appointment until the 16th!

If you do and you haven't tried it before it takes practise and very slow movements. Baby is usually very low near pelvis. There are many you tube videos xx


----------



## Catmumof4

My first midwife appointment is the 26th I will be 9 weeks seems aaages away, my youngest starts nursery this month as well :cries:


----------



## jenniferannex

Ahh picks Im so sorry to hear :hugs: heres hoping twin 2 catches up!

I cant imagine what its like being the US with the healthcare. I keep forgetting a lot of you are over there. We are so lucky to have the NHS, it really is taken for granted!


----------



## mel28nicole

With my daughter I found her heartbeat a little over 10 weeks. I have since sold that Doppler, Im debating about getting another one. But Im not sure how to go about listening to two little ones lol!


----------



## Smille24

What kind of doppler? My friend has one, but she said you can't find one until 14 wks. I'm going nuts not knowing what's going on in there. 

Insurance in the US definitely sucks. Unless you pay a high premium, it does nothing for you. When we went through fertility treatment with our LO we had to pay everything out of pocket.


----------



## caleblake

LOL Im miles from you all...just sending a wave from over here in Scotland lol. Anyone else uk?


----------



## Flourish

I'm from the uk cale, the midlands. 

I used a Doppler when pregnant with my daughter, no idea where it is now and not going to buy a new one as I struggled to find the heartbeat with it anyway. 

I had my first midwife appointment yesterday. She was useless! Luckily she is just standing in temporarily for my actual midwife. 
She didn't appear to actually listen to what my husband and I were saying, she took my bloods then told me she shouldn't have done that as I need to go to the hospital to get them taken. She got the details about my daughters birth wrong, including the hospital I delivered at, even after we spoke about it &#128533; 

The midwife has told me that I will have to be consultant led as my daughter was IUGR and subsequently born low birth weight so puts me at risk again.

She said I should recieve an appointment date with the consultant in the post as well as a scan date. I'm so impatient I just want to know now haha!


----------



## Chrissi1981

The sonoline B is what I had and it takes some time to get the hang of it. 

Also the pee test is the baking soda and urine test. If it fizzes it's a boy and if it doesn't it's a girl. Was accurate with my son. You just add baking soda to a cup and a bit of your urine and see what happens.

I'm from the UK originally from the midlands but live in North London now. I haven't called my doctor yet. Still deciding what to do should the pregnancy be fine. I may call next week and get an NHS scan but may cancel if I find heartbeat with doppler and book myself in for the harmony test on Harley street. Don't want to have too many scans. I also not fussed about seeing a midwife there as I am paying to see a private one for continuity of care. With my son I had Independent Midwives and had a homebirth which was wonderful but now they can't work it's a bit what the heck shall I do. So currently going with the flow and going to see what happens..

I cannot imagine waiting till 20 weeks to see baby that's kinda crazy ! Xx


----------



## LynAnne

I'm from Scotland. I think we are so fortunate to have the NHS. Honestly, wouldn't know where to start with health insurance and all the costs of actually having the baby! 

My sister had a doppler which I used for DS. I first found his heartbeat at 12 weeks but I didn't attempt to look for it before then because I was too scared of not finding it. I've since passed the doppler onto another of my sisters who is about 2 months ahead of me in her pregnancy so I can't even have a try to hear this one's. Not sure if that is a good or bad thing for me. I'd love to give it a go at finding this one's heartbeat.


----------



## chellelou21

Hi Ladies 
Hope you are all doing ok. Just wanted to check in as haven't posted in a while...I haven't been well.
I have been diagnosed with hyperemesis (severe nausea and vomiting). I have seen my GP teice and been given 2 different lots of meds (cyclizine and metoclopramide) I had my booking appointment yesterday and when the midwife asked how I was feeling I just broke down, and said I need to go to hospital. I hadn't kept any food or water down for 3 days and I felt so weak and shaky. I had ++++ ketones in my urine and have lost 1 stone in weight since finding out i am pregnant. I was admitted to the pregnancy assessment unit within the hour and given IV fluids (3 bags) and they started me on a different anti emetic. I was discharged last night. I have woken up this morning like a new woman!! Haven't vomited (yet) and managing to drink some Lucozade. God bless the NHS!!:thumbup:


----------



## vickyandchick

Chrissi- We used to live in east london but have since moved, we live in Cheshire now :)

I have the sonoline b, I bought it for £20 on eBay and it did take me 3 tries to find the heartbeat. I watched a few youtube videos on how to do it and found it on the right, really low down.


----------



## Starlight32

I never used a Doppler with my first. I just waited 4 weeks between appts for the ob appt to hear heartbeat. It was a long wait though. 

It's suppose to snow again Monday afternoon during my rescheduled appt so it might be delayed again. Feeling frustrated.


----------



## Smille24

Chelle- oh that sounds awful. I had that with my 1st and lost 20lbs in the 1st tri. I felt a ton better after being put on meds. 

Flourish- that sounds like a nightmare. The ob I use to see never listened to me. She moved offices and I was so excited to see her go. I'm seeing a new dr they brought into help my obgyn. I've met with her once and really liked her. I just don't know if she delivers. Apparently my obgyn is booked or on vacation. 

I could always borrow my friend's doppler, but should wait until I'm further along. If I didn't find it, I'd be in constant worry. 

9 weeks today!!!! I can't wait to be out of 1st tri.


----------



## Catmumof4

caleblake said:


> LOL Im miles from you all...just sending a wave from over here in Scotland lol. Anyone else uk?

Hey I'm Norfolk UK! X


----------



## Picksbaby

I&#8217;m uk Hertfordshire xx


----------



## Catmumof4

Oh chelle u poor thing that sounds horrendous!!

I totally back the love for the NHS god knows what I would do without it I'm awful at things like insurance lol!! Xx


----------



## mel28nicole

Chell- that sounds just like me with my daughter. I felt like death. After ,y hospital trip and then sleeping 16 hours I felt so much better. Im happy the sickness isnt as bad this time around. 

The high risk doctor finally called me today. She asked how I was feeling and if I had any questions. Which is great because the doctors never called me when I was pregnant with my daughter lol. I could have my appointment moved up but I decided to keep it as they should be able to attempt to hear the heartbeat in the office. Not much you can really do in the first trimester anyway. Im curious when my next ultrasound will be


----------



## chellelou21

It has truly been the worst 3-4 weeks of my life!! With each new medication I got 1 or 2 days of feeling a bit better, then just unable to stomach anything. I've just been so lethargic and barely able to look after DS and DD ( making them lunch and dinner has been a real struggle!) Luckily my OH had all of Christmas and New year off work so has been a massive help.
I feel so much better and hope I've turned a corner so can now start to get excited about number 3!!:happydance:


----------



## jenniferannex

Im in the UK cale, I live in Preston near Manchester :) 

I had a sonoline B Doppler when I was pregnant with my second. I really am debating getting another but I cant decide!

Ahh thats abit rubbish flourish, atleast she wont be the midwife for the rest of them! I only have my booking app with the midwife on Monday the 15th! So late &#128530;
Ill have to try that baking soda test! Has anyone tried it in here? I have some in my cupboard!

Oh god chelle that sounds awful!! Im so glad you feel better today, I cant even imagine how hard that must of been for you.

Afm Ive gone from feeling sick and hardly eating, to not feeling sick but faint and dizzy and eating everything is sight! Along with 1000 celery sticks :haha:


----------



## Starlight32

Chel glad you're feeling better. The thought of food is still making me sick. Drinking lots of ginger ale.


----------



## Chrissi1981

jenniferannex said:


> Im in the UK cale, I live in Preston near Manchester :)
> 
> I had a sonoline B Doppler when I was pregnant with my second. I really am debating getting another but I cant decide!
> 
> Ahh thats abit rubbish flourish, atleast she wont be the midwife for the rest of them! I only have my booking app with the midwife on Monday the 15th! So late &#128530;
> Ill have to try that baking soda test! Has anyone tried it in here? I have some in my cupboard!
> 
> Oh god chelle that sounds awful!! Im so glad you feel better today, I cant even imagine how hard that must of been for you.
> 
> Afm Ive gone from feeling sick and hardly eating, to not feeling sick but faint and dizzy and eating everything is sight! Along with 1000 celery sticks :haha:

Only with my son wondering when is a good time to do it I'll have to do some research! Intrigued I have a feeling it's another boy !


----------



## chellelou21

Starlight32 said:


> Chel glad you're feeling better. The thought of food is still making me sick. Drinking lots of ginger ale.

Thanks starlight. I still have the nausea which comes with excess saliva (Grim!) but I'm feeling very pleased with myself for keeping some toast and a fish finger sandwich down. I have some ginger ale chilling the fridge, gives me heartburn though!

Since everyone is saying where they're from; I'm from a village about 15 mins drive from Newcastle, UK.


----------



## Catmumof4

Loads of us from the UK I wasn't expecting that tbh. X


----------



## Smille24

I've never tried that test, but I'd assume it'd fizz no matter what since urine is acidic. Idk.


----------



## OhHappyZ

I've been exhausted and nauseous since 6 weeks, and today I'm not really either. So nervous. 

We saw the heartbeat last week, and all looked well so trying not to panic myself but after two losses it is really hard.


----------



## HannahGraceee

I'm from Hampshire UK xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Waiting you made your appt yet with Dr and also you mentioned its middle summer where you are where you from x

Caleblake, Cat and Ella Im totally with you on the tiredness front this tiredness its ridiculous Im constantly tired and cant seem to wake myself up Im going to look at changing my multi vit see if that helps and maybe take an iron tablet xx my boobs have grown a cup size already and my belly is bloated but its uncomfortable to breath in xx

How is everybody elses symptoms xx

I dont wamt to complain to much as I know Im blessed to be pregnant after my years of trying and Im lucky to not have MS but Im working full time shift work I work 10 hrs and it takes me nearly an hour to get to work so its dangerous when I drive as Im absolutely wiped out and after a while I find it hard concentrating on my work, Ive also let my cleanliness standards slip too and sweeping and moping even thinking about it makes me yawn and fall asleep, I find that also if Im over tired I start feeling a little dizzy and get bad nausea xx

Picks I am thinking of you right now that is so heartbreaking but focus on twin one you have a healthy embryo there developing I know its no constellation for what you are going through though x

Starlight gutted for you but now only two days away now I hope the ligament pain eases off for you, I really hope your scan isnt cancelled again x

Smile I get what you mean and its good that your financially secure I dont think I would cope with all that insurance stuff even though our NHS is in a bit of a mess atleast Im all covered and my care is all free x

Drudai I hope your scan went okay xx and it was smile who was on about insurance premiums etc Im quite fortunate that I live in England and have a national health service that covers all my care xx

Mel hope the ligament pain isnt too bad for you and the cold weather doesnt last too long x

Chrissie I havnt done a pee test never heard of it till you mentioned it, Ive not had any cravings just more food aversions going off certain food instead x

Vicky that sounds amazing I need to get a doppler but I know Id get obsessed with it x

Flourish thank god she's not your real midwife she's sounds aeful and you need confidence and a good rapour with your midwife I think x

Chell that sounds horrendous here's hoping your severe MS is on its way out hun x

Vicky I live in Cheshire County too xx

Happy Im sure everything will be okay xx

Phew I think Ive included everyone last time I go a few days without responding this thread moves quick xx


----------



## Catmumof4

Lol Angela that was quite the message!! I was told that mothers often mistake their own heartbeats for the baby by a midwife I had in my second pregnancy so been to scared to get one. Do u all think that's true or was she just trying to scare me x


----------



## drudai

Just popping in to say my 8 week exam went well, baby and heartbeat!


----------



## waiting2c

Great news drudai!

I am from New Zealand :) haven&#8217;t made an appointment yet, am a little proud of myself to have held out. Last two pregnancies I went as soon as got a positive test and the drs (different one each time) both basically said come back and see us if you don&#8217;t miscarry as miscarriage rates are so high. Added so badly to my anxiety so stopped that being a factor. Will go on Monday and am 7 Weeks then so feel like it will go easier. Going to see if can get a scan form then too.


----------



## AngelaALA

Lol I know Cat I think from now on Ill just comnent on any major stuff only and whatever is on the last page lol took me ages going through all the missed posts lol xx

Drudai thats amazing news so happy for you xx

Waiting its so different over here as soon as you get a positive you contact your Dr to get the ball rolling you normally get your first midwife appt af around 8 wks and your first scan at around 12 wks xx


----------



## jenniferannex

Drudai thats fab news :happydance:


----------



## vickyandchick

Drudai that's fantastic :D

Cat- it's pretty easy to tell the difference, our heartbeat is a single thud and shows up around 120 whereas baby sounds like a little train and is 140bpm or higher :)


----------



## Smille24

Catmum- my friend could pick up her own heart beat on her doppler, but like vicky said you can tell the difference. Baby's hb is much faster.

Drudia- that's fantastic news!

Angela- All prenatal appts are covered. However, we will have to pay for the hospital stay. I'm with you on exhaustion. I am so tired most days it's hard to function. 

Is anyone else getting a little bump? I started to show at 10-12wks with my LO and now I feel like I'm already starting to show. Probably bloat.


----------



## Starlight32

Drudia great news!!!

I definitely already have a bump although I'm sure it's mostly bloat. I also had ab separation with my daughter so I think that's contributing to a bump. My tummy is usually pretty flat non pregnant so I think with the ab separation, things are pushing out easily.


----------



## LynAnne

This excess saliva is driving me bonkers today. I've not felt too sick the last couple of days but I can't shift the horrible taste in my mouth or stop the saliva. It's so annoying to feel like my mouth filling up every two seconds! Still exhausted most days. DH is back at work on Monday and I'm half dreading being 100% in charge of DS for the whole day!


----------



## jenniferannex

Yeh im also getting a little bump! Only started the last few days but it can be quite noticeable! I cant wait for my 12 week scan so i can tell my 2 daughters and not just pretend I've eaten too much :haha:

Ahh LynAnn its awful when its like that. I hope it passes quickly for you! I stopped feeling sick around a week ago so i hope yours stops soon too!


----------



## AngelaALA

Yes Im getting a bump my belly is hard I thought it might just be bloat butI dont know seems too early to be showing so soon xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

I'm defo getting a little bump! My 8 year old keeps asking if there's a baby inside :shock:


----------



## jenniferannex

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; Hannah!


----------



## TTCBean

I'm on baby #3 so it seems as if my belly has popped quicker than my first. No hiding it unless I wear baggy clothes!


----------



## drudai

No bump here, all bloat. I didn't show until way after 24 weeks with my son, carried him further back... not expecting a bump for awhile with #2.


----------



## Smille24

Hannah- &#128514;

I definitely didn't show so soon with my 1st. My 2nd was pretty early on. Thank goodness it's cold and I can hide with hoodies. Otherwise I don't think I could hide it much longer. Less than 2 weeks and I can tell people.


----------



## AngelaALA

Lol funny Hannah take it you've not told them yet x

Yay Im now 9 wks and my baby is now officially a foetus, also just 3 wks now till my next scan x

Does anyone else feel as though this first tri is just dragging feels like it's moving in slow motion just want to get to that scan see a healthy baby and move into the 2nd tri where I can relax a bit x saying that I probably wont fully relax till I hit that crucial week were if born the baby has a high success rate of survival what week is that again?


----------



## jenniferannex

Yes I cant wait! I feel it has dragged also! 24 weeks is when they have a good chance of living outside the womb with Doctors help! Seems so far away but we will get there &#128516;

I just cant wait to tell people and get it out there! Midwife app is next Monday so I can get my scan booked soon after that hopefully.


----------



## jenniferannex

Oh and Ive just ordered a Doppler! Told myself I wouldnt this time but I couldnt help it, my finger just pressed the button!!


----------



## Chrissi1981

Hahaha just pressed the button love it ! 

I'm showing but it's all bloat in the morning it goes down. 

So cranky past two days and bloody exhausted. Luckily going to my parents place on weds so yay help ! 

Have a lovely Sunday peeps xx


----------



## LynAnne

I feel like I'm with you ladies showing already. I never quite got back to pre-pregnancy weight with my son (4-6lb off) and my stomach is very much not what it used to be so I definitely feel like I have a wee bump although bloat makes it look worse. I had the tiniest bump wih DS by 12 weeks but I was wearing tight tops because it was May and the weather was nice. At least this time I can hide under baggy jumpers!


----------



## HannahGraceee

I just told her mummy are too much chocolate at Christmas :haha: 

I think my finger might accidentally slip and buy a Doppler too haha


----------



## Starlight32

What is everyone keeping down these days? I'm not puking but feel like I have to all the time. Currently eating crackers and cream cheese.


----------



## Smille24

Starlight- I throw up every now and then but constantly feel like I have to. I can't eat sweets, they make gag. And I've given up coffee, even decaf. It makes me ill. I have to force myself to eat at this point and nothing looks appetizing.

I've lost 35 lbs since my LO, but I still have some tummy flab from having 2 kids. However my stomach has grown in the past couple of weeks.


----------



## jenniferannex

Hannah its a pain when your fingers accidentally slip :haha: 

Ahh sorry you are both still feeling sick :nope: all I could eat was cheese and crackers as well!


----------



## AngelaALA

Jen your not far off now till 2nd tri so not long before you can announce, I like your thought process you just clicked lol xx

Chrissie enjoy the rest and let your mum pamper you xx

I feel quite fortunate guys not to be suffering from MS I feel for you guys xx


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey all, well no bump here I'm a plus size mummy :blush: so blehhh. I have evening sickness lmao only time I'm unwell.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Catmumof4 said:


> Hey all, well no bump here I'm a plus size mummy :blush: so blehhh. I have evening sickness lmao only time I'm unwell.

I'm a plus size mumma too!! I started doing slimming world during this pregnancy as I'm currently the biggest I've ever been and gained 4/5 stone with both my pregnancys. This can't happened this time :shock:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I have mild ms all day, but nothing major, I'm just really hormonal!! I find I'm
Really angry with my boyfriend which is really hard because we've only been together 10 weeks :shock: I don't mean to be, but my I'm so all over the place! Can anyone relate?


----------



## Catmumof4

I'm glad I'm not the only one today is my first day on slimming world, I'm huge and need to seriously cut down. Yh me Nd my boyfriend (only been together since Sept!) keep arguing its not nice but I'm awful in pregnancy which I told him about before and he just accepts it xx


----------



## jenniferannex

I know Angela I cant wait! Just need to get my date for my 12 week scan, so exited!

I am still doing slimming world Hannah and catmum, Ive lost 3 stone but need to try and keep as much of it off as possible! I have a slipped disc and degenerative disc disease in my back, so I need to keep as much pressure off it as possible! So maybe we can help each other and support each other along the way? &#128512;


----------



## HannahGraceee

Yes please!! I've been going slimming world on and off for ages,I got really slack over the last few month with having a new boyfriend and dating ect so gained it all back haha! But I have something to work towards, first weigh in tomorrow! Even if I lose 2lbs a week that 66lbs before baby comes!! 

Cat, I'm actually really glad there's someone else that got pregnant so quickly! I feel shameful telling people how long we've been together!


----------



## mel28nicole

I was doing the low carb/keto diet prior to getting pregnant and lost 27lbs. Since founding out I was pregnant Im down 32lbs total. But Ive stopped counting, as 90% of the day Im too nauseous to eat lol. Carb food is so much more appealing and Im able to keep it down. Im happy I did lose what I did, Im 14 lbs lighter than when I was pregnant with my daughter but still not healthy. I plan to go back on low carb after the babies are born. I dont want it to hurt my supply tho so I probably wont be as restrictive on my carb intake as I was prior to getting pregnant


----------



## Smille24

HannahGraceee said:


> I have mild ms all day, but nothing major, I'm just really hormonal!! I find I'm
> Really angry with my boyfriend which is really hard because we've only been together 10 weeks :shock: I don't mean to be, but my I'm so all over the place! Can anyone relate?

Yes! I cry a lot or lash out. I suffer with depression to begin with. My dh has been very forgiving, but I feel so sorry for him. Plus my lo has been super clingy and I can't do anything or leave the room without her having a meltdown. I hope it's a phase and passes bc she's never been like this. It's driving me a little crazy.


----------



## waiting2c

Oh I am so glad to read there are other plus size mummies on here too! We dont have slimming world here, we do have weight watchers and I was wanting to sign up for this to just keep me on track eating right, but it has a tick box to confirm you arent pregnant. Do you reckon that would be just a liability thing?

In other news I went to drs today and have a scan form, booked the first appointment I could get which is 1.40pm on Thursday.... the next 73 hours will be torture.

Hope all of you with MS are coping ok, it is hard feeling sick and needing to eat!!


----------



## Nuthatch

Plus size mama here too! Over the last 6 months i have lost about 40 lbs, and i hope to only gain 15 for my entire pregnancy which should be easy since eating is next to impossible right now.

Sorry i have been mia. Feeling so poorly the last few weeks i can barely function. Nauseated 100% of the time and vomiting most days. Exhaustion and sore boobs are also killing me. But, most of the time i am grateful for it.... i feel so much worse than i did with most of my losses (except my two second trimester losses) and i cant help but think feeling terrible is actually good. My blood test came back with elevated thyroid level so we have to get that straightened out quickly. My nurse intake appointment is 1/15 and my first scan and ob appt is 1/22... unless they move it up because of my thyroid. 

Quick question: is anyone elses skin on their face a dry, scaly disaster? Mine is dry, super red, and irritated. Nothing seems ti moisturize it and all my beauty products make it worse. Even aloe made it sting when i got my brows done the other day.

Sorry to hear so many others are sick as well. Cant wait until second trimester.


----------



## bcos21

Plus size here too! When I was expecting my daughter I lost weight but with my son I could look at food and gain weight (I mean I didn't just look at it lol but you get my point) I'm really nervous because even with the nausea I feel like I could eat all the foods lol

I was determined to hit my goal weight before this last pregnancy so I could feel like I had the cute little bump sooner but.... life happened &#128522;


----------



## Flourish

I was doing slimming world for a while and lost about 4 stone. I stopped following it last year and have put back on some weight. I am over 2 stone lighter now than I was when I was first pregnant with my daughter... but my stomach feels massive in comparison. I've definitly got the '2nd time mum tum'. 

I got my scan date through for 31st January! Can't wait! I should be almost 13 weeks by then.


----------



## AngelaALA

Cat, Hannah there's nothing to be ashamed off there's no right time to have a child believe me I know, I had no idea it would be so hard for me to get pregnant if I could change anything I would of come off contraception a long time ago and upon meeting DH just seen what happened from day one as I hate the fact Im only having my first at age 34 as I did want atleast 3 but thats not happening now Id still like another but the risks after 35 increase x

Also Im emotional to but not angry soppy Im not normally so emotional but lately cry over anything an advert, a video clip I see etc.. its crazy x

Waiting Thurs will be here before you know it goodluck xx

Nuthatch sorry your having sych a rough time hopefully your skin will carm down in the 2nd tri x


----------



## Smille24

Nuthatch- my whole body is really dry but it's a combination of winter weather and pregnancy. My hands for the longest time were cracked and started to bleed. Nothing helped until I got worker hands lotion. In 2 days they were healed. They make a body lotion too I'll have to invest in.

Catmum and Hannah- I 100% agree with Angela. There's never a right time to have a baby. I wouldn't worry about how others react to how long you've been dating your SO, it's none of their business and not their lives. Things happen.

Waiting- yay for your appt! 

10 days until my appt. It can't come soon enough.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Awww you guys are the best!! :kiss: thank you so much, you've made me feel so much better! Thankfully I've told my parents now, and they weren't upset or annoyed, but It did make me more nervous this time, then when I told them
I was having my daughter at 17 hahah! Xx


----------



## Catmumof4

Wow u ladies are so sweet I no its not something to be happy about but I'm so glad I'm not the only mummy on slimming world &#129315; &#128514;

My skin has gone the other way and is greasy and spotty its awful!!!


----------



## Nuthatch

Cat- mine is spotty, too. Like teenage boy. Just dry and scaly. I will trade you some of my dryness for some of your oil and we will even each other out. Good lord, i wish that is how it worked.


----------



## Starlight32

Weather delayed my dating scan another 2 weeks. So frustrating.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Star I'm so sorry about your scan! Hopefully the two weeks will fly!!

I had my first weigh in and I lost 4lbs!!


----------



## Catmumof4

Sounds like a deal nut!!! OMG it's gross my Dr said it's normal and should settle down in the second trimester.

Oh star what is the weather like near you? X


----------



## Catmumof4

Wooo hannah congratulations hun xx


----------



## OhHappyZ

I have the gut feeling it's over. I am terrified. My symptoms left Friday, and haven't returned. I can eat everything, smells don't bother me, my all day nausea is gone, I'm not exhausted, and my boobs are hurting less every day. The odds of having 3 miscarriages in a row is 1% but I think I'm in that fucked category. I called my dr, but of course, US medical system sucks, so she says only one dr is in today and if they get around to making me a blood order, she will call me. 

I was nervous to even join this group, and didn't until 7 weeks, because I was afraid of loss, and I feel like it's happening again. I'm going to watch yet another group of wonderful women go on to have their beautiful babies and I'm going to be alone and empty yet again. 

I hate this journey.


----------



## Catmumof4

OMG ohhappy there isn't any pain or bleeding? Your body could just be settling down xx


----------



## Starlight32

Ohhappy my nausea is gone too. It was awful yesterday and now nothing. I was suppose to have my scan today and now have to wait another 2 weeks. It's an awful wait. :( keep us posted.


----------



## Chrissi1981

Praying for you oh happy I really am. Sending you lots of love and strength beautiful. Xx


----------



## Nuthatch

Ohhappy, i have all my fingers crossed for you. :hugs:


----------



## OhHappyZ

Thanks for your support guys. No, I don't have bleeding or cramping, but I'm on 400mg of Progesterone which can mask those symptoms. 

I got my blood taken today, so I should hear back tomorrow. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Smille24

Ohhappy- Fxd for great results! I'll go several days with feeling normal then feel lousy again. I agree with the others, your hormones may be settling. My friend had zero symptoms a few weeks after finding out. She suffered multiple losses as well but now she's 6 months pregnant and doing great. She was also on progesterone. 

Hannah- great job!

Starlight- oh no that's awful &#128577;


----------



## Ask4joy

Hi ladies - I&#8217;m having a rough day. I just feel like everything hurts and I&#8217;m sick and tired of being sick and tired but I&#8217;m so grateful for this baby. I&#8217;ve been cramping on the right side for the last couple hours. Not like AF cramps...more pinchy. Probably my uterus stretching. I just started bawling saying everything hurts. I&#8217;ll be 8 weeks tomorrow. Anyone else feel like this?


----------



## Alf1982

Hey, question........if coffee suddenly smells very bad, like the grounds........is that a sign I could be.......bfp?


----------



## AngelaALA

Smile hopefully them 10 days pass real quick for you x

My skins gone spotty too especially on my back I hate it were is this beautiful pregnancy glow I keep hearing about all Ive got is baggy black eyes from constantly feeling tired and spotty skin xx

Hannah thats great 41b down is a really good number, I was on slimming world before I got my BFP as all the fertility drugs had made me gain 3 stone Im not a large lady now but all my family put on a lot of weight during pregnancies so Im cautiously watching my weight trying to keep it down x

Star thats awful and so frustrating to have it cancelled again that weather needs to do one as I know how important that scan is the only constellation is that you will be 11wks then so you should get a really clear pick of the baby xx

Happy I can understand how anxious you are and filled with dread I am the same after going through such a long fertility history trying to conceive and watching everyone else on threads get there babies and also suffering loss but try not to panic just yet your at that time in the pregnancy where the umbilical cord takes over and apparantly when that happens your symptoms start to disappear and you get your energy back so it could just be that I hope you get your bloods back quick though to put your mind at ease xx just to give you some reassurance though Ive not had any MS really at all but had a scan and all was okay, everyone is different and every body reacts differently to pregnancy xx

Ask its grim that you struggling so much I really hope it starts easing off for you soon, Ive started getting pinching pains too but theyre not as painful as yours sound, everyone is different though and react different during pregnancy so I wouldnt unless there is bleeding xx

And on another note sorry for TMI went toilet today and it feels amazing to be empty sorry but this constipation can just do one it bloats me so badly and makes me feel so groggy x


----------



## vickyandchick

Oh star that sucks, is the snow really bad where you are?

OhHappy- :hugs: I agree it's likely that your hormones are just settling down, mine have eased off now as I think the placenta starts to take over at 9 weeks- the same thing happened at the same time with my son :)

Ask- I've been on and off cramping since before I got my bfp, it's just everything growing :) It sucks when you feel rotten, I'm super tired and hormonal all the time too so you're not alone.

I told my manager at work as I have my booking in appointment with the midwife in 2 days, and I told my friends at work but there's only 15-20 of us that work there so now everyone knows:dohh:


----------



## jenniferannex

Ahh starlight how frustrating for you!! I hope the next one goes ahead and the weather calms down! 

Well done Hannah thats fab!! :happy dance:

Ahh happy I'm sure everything is just fine but i can understand how nervous and worried you must feel after already suffering 2 losses! I no longer have symptoms, they disappeared over a week ago but like the others said its probably just your hormones settling. I have everything crossed for you :hugs: 

Alf i could be, have you taken a test? 

My doppler came, I'm surprised how quickly! I just found the heartbeat at 155bpm :cloud9: Booking app is on Monday then i can finally get a date for my 12 week scan! Then i know when i can eventually tell my 2 daughters :D


----------



## HannahGraceee

Jen, what Doppler did you get???


----------



## Chrissi1981

jenniferannex said:


> Ahh starlight how frustrating for you!! I hope the next one goes ahead and the weather calms down!
> 
> Well done Hannah thats fab!! :happy dance:
> 
> Ahh happy I'm sure everything is just fine but i can understand how nervous and worried you must feel after already suffering 2 losses! I no longer have symptoms, they disappeared over a week ago but like the others said its probably just your hormones settling. I have everything crossed for you :hugs:
> 
> Alf i could be, have you taken a test?
> 
> My doppler came, I'm surprised how quickly! I just found the heartbeat at 155bpm :cloud9: Booking app is on Monday then i can finally get a date for my 12 week scan! Then i know when i can eventually tell my 2 daughters :D


Amazing ! Yay. I really need to get one ASAP but only 7 weeks tomorrow so I'll wait a wee bit longer. Btw does anyone here eat humous? I'm so paranoid...

Xx


----------



## jenniferannex

I found my second at 8w 4days so hopefully soon for you :D I dont eat humous no so I cant help, is it something we cant eat whilst pregnant? 

Hannah I got the sonoline B, £28 from eBay if you want the link. Came super fast! X


----------



## HannahGraceee

Yes send me the link please &#55357;&#56856;&#55357;&#56856;


----------



## jenniferannex

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/271515024926

Here you go &#128512; sorry if it makes your finger slip by accident :haha:


----------



## AngelaALA

Lol finger slip love that saying xx

Ive decided to get a doppler Im ordering one this week xx

And yas I eat hummus I thought hummus was okay as its just chickpeas xx


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

I know there's a thing about hummus and listeria but my doctor says you can eat hummus no problem as long as you don't double dip veggies/eat it past its date/leave out the fridge etc.. As ti happens it's leaving a bad taste in my mouth these days, but if it didn't I would be eating it :) 

OhHappy - Last week I had little to no symptoms from Thursday through to Sunday. I went for a scan on Sunday because I was panicking about it - and everything looked fine with both of my babies. I promise the symptoms come and go in a healthy pregnancy. I told myself that with my last pregnancy, but this time I thought because it's two something must have gone very wrong - but it was nothing. Of course, a few hours after the scan I felt very sick again. I think fatty and sugary foods make me feel sick and I'd just been eating healthy for a few days. Or it's just a weird thing that happens. Anyway, most nausea is caused by progesterone and if you're taking progesterone then lack of nausea wouldn't signal a progesterone drop - because it can't be dropping as you're taking it! I know the worry though. I lost three (chemical preg and twin empty sacs) before my boys came along.


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey all I had my scan today baby is measuring 6weeks and 1 day so happy saw a lovely heartbeat as well!! :happydance:
Definitely decided to stay team :yellow: and already have the names for both sexes lol!! "
 



Attached Files:







received_10159859890305247.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## jenniferannex

Ahhh lovely cat mom!!! :cloud9: I bet youre so happy right now!


----------



## Smille24

Catmum- that's amazing!!! I'm so jelly of all of you getting early scans.


----------



## HannahGraceee

I am sooooooo jelly of these early scans!! &#55357;&#56877;&#55357;&#56877;


----------



## HannahGraceee

Love the picture tho!!:cloud9:


----------



## jenniferannex

When are your scans again ladies? It seems such a long wait doesnt it and especially if you havent seen them yet!


----------



## waiting2c

OhHappy &#8211; so sorry to hear you are having a tough time, I hope all is going well in there, did you get your blood results yet? I agree with the other ladies that a lack of symptoms doesmt mean that things have headed south, but it is so hard not to worry. First tri is such an anxiety filled few months.

Ask4Joy &#8211; Hope you are feeling better today, such a hormonal rollercoaster we are on completely get where you are coming from! Things should settle down a bit in a few weeks.

AngelaALA &#8211; Yay for feeling empty! Your post did make me smile, the joys of pregnancy aye! We want it so badly, but it definitely comes with some trials and tribulations! 

Starlight &#8211; That really sucks that your scan has been postponed again. Is the weather still really bad where you are? Two weeks is such a setback too. Any chance of getting anything earlier?

Cat &#8211; That is awesome, so pleased for you!

Ella &#8211; Glad you got a scan to reassure you the other week!

Sorry for anyone I have missed!! I don&#8217;t think I will get a doppler, I am too obsessive and I think not finding it would make me freak out more than the joy I would get from finding it if you know what I mean. I am trying really hard to have some sort of zen state this pregnancy, not freaking out too much all the time. 

Less than 2 days till my scan now, really looking forward to it!


----------



## Catmumof4

Thank u everyone I am mega happy :happydance:
Waiting I'm with you I'd just get obsessed lol, 

So who will be finding out the sex and do u have any names picked out? X


----------



## jenniferannex

Yeh I completely understand why people dont get them! I wasnt too bad with my second if I couldnt find it, I just used to try again after a few hours and always found it so Its never worried me. 

Good luck for your scan waiting!!

I will be finding out the sex for sure, people who dont have some serious serious will power, like yourself :haha: i have a few names but i find it hard unless I know what the sex is.


----------



## Catmumof4

Iv found out with all 4, but I can't explain it I'm like a completely different person with this pregnancy, normally I want every drug under the planet to give birth and I want to be in the safety of hospital and I need to know the sex and I want scan after scan etc but this time I will be at home according long as possible even wanting to give birth at home I don't want to know the sex or have anything planned no meds no nothing, I think because my labour with my youngest was soo traumatic I'm going a completely different route lol &#128514; xx


----------



## OhHappyZ

Hello, my name is dumbass, and I'm dramatic. (hello dumbass). 

Ugh, so it appears I worked myself up for no reason. I got my bloods back and I'm 8 weeks and my HCG is 216,000. Which is beautiful and high. UGH. Why do I fear so badly. Thanks so much for your support guys, reading your comments really helped me. I need to just have faith, which is so tough considering my past. 

I'M KEEPING THIS BABY DAMMIT!


----------



## Chrissi1981

OhHappyZ said:


> Hello, my name is dumbass, and I'm dramatic. (hello dumbass).
> 
> Ugh, so it appears I worked myself up for no reason. I got my bloods back and I'm 8 weeks and my HCG is 216,000. Which is beautiful and high. UGH. Why do I fear so badly. Thanks so much for your support guys, reading your comments really helped me. I need to just have faith, which is so tough considering my past.
> 
> I'M KEEPING THIS BABY DAMMIT!

You are definitely not! I had two losses in a row before my son and was suffering so badly with anxiety my doctor got me in for an early scan on the NHS. low and behold there he was with a beautiful beating heart. He's now sleeping soundly next to my bedroom... love him to bits.

So happy for you lovely mama to be xx


----------



## Catmumof4

Wahey that's great news!! I'm happy for you xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Whoooooohooo!! Lovely high count :cloud9:


----------



## mel28nicole

Great news happy!! Hope it eases the anxiety a bit for you. I had weekly panic attack with daughter because I was so paranoid of losing her. That was the only reason I was thankful for being as sick as I was.

We definitely plan to find out. We also have two sets of names picked out too.

My dog got neutered yesterday and its been quite entertaining watching him with the cone on his head :haha:


----------



## Starlight32

I personally wouldn't eat hummus while pregnant. 

I'm still devasted about my original 8 week scan being delayed until 11 weeks. They delayed my 1/4 appt because the sono tech was sick. Then the reschedule 1/8 appt was delayed because icy weather. They don't even care about getting me in before 1/22. They just said "we don't control the weather". I'm devasted because almost everyone around here gets a dating scan 8-10 weeks and now mine is so late. Sorry, I'll probably complain about this every day, you'll be sick of hearing it.

Ohhappy glad everything is ok!!!


----------



## Smille24

Happy- you're not a dumbass. It's normal to worry. I ended up in the hospital several days b4 our LO was born bc she was hiccuping a lot. I googled it and read it was cord entanglement. I was embarrassed but relieved when they monitored us and said baby was ok. 

Cat- we are finding out. We have our girl name narrowed down to 2, but am leaning towards 1 more than the other. We were dead set on Ethan if our LO was a boy but now I'm unsure.

Mel- I remember when our dog was neutered. He was so distraught, he'd wreck into walls.

I won't be getting a doppler either bc it would cause me panic as well. I may ask to borrow my friend's. 

Dh commented on my bump today. My dr appt is next week, but I'm not sure when I'll get a scan. I just want to see my baby.


----------



## waiting2c

Yay OhHappy - that is fantastic! So pleased for you!

Starlight - Complain away, its so not fair and I am with you on that!!

We will definitely find out - I just couldnt wait lol, Id find out now if I could lol!!


----------



## Alf1982

I haven't tested in days, AF will be late as of tomorrow......trying to wait.


----------



## HannahGraceee

I&#8217;m staying team yellow!! I didn&#8217;t find out with either of mine haha!


----------



## Flourish

We will find out. Too impatient not too. We've been set on a girls name for ages but now we're actually pregnant we're rethinking to make sure we still love it. 

It was my daughters 2nd birthday yesterday, we put her to bed in her new big girl bed last night expecting her to wake loads but she didn't, she slept right through!!! No let's hope it lasts haha!


----------



## AngelaALA

Beautiful scan pic Cat Im so happy for you yay xx

I will be finding out the sex Im too impatient not too and I want to prep for a boy or girl Ive thought of some names but DH is like No so Im may invest in a baby names book and go through it x also Ive decided to not buy a doppler looked them up on internet then started reading articles on them how professionals dont recommend them and why which put me off xx

Happy your not dumb after so many losses of course you are going to fret when is your scan xx Im so happy for you glad the bloods went well xx

Mel your status made me giggle I remember when my dogs got neutered watching them bashing into everything lol xx

Starlight I would be angry too and complain away as getting that scan is so important to us but Drs dont care its just a job to them xx

Alf goodluck xx

Flourish thats great news lets hope she does love it and no sleepless nights xx


----------



## LynAnne

Gah, so hard to keep up with everyone nevermind reply individually to you all on my phone. That and having to keep one eye on DS at all times is proving tricky!! Glad to be hear about good scans and good news for some of you. Sorry to others who are worrying or waiting for scans!

I'm 10 weeks today by my LMP and I can't quite believe it. I have my booking in appointment tomorrow morning which I can't really be bothered with. It's up at the hospital instead of my GP (extra hassle), they always run super late and it's such a long appointment with lots of questions. I'm always like just give me my notes I'll fill it in myself :haha: And they'll weigh me! *gulp* Then 2 weeks tomorrow is my scan.

It still doesn't feel quite real to be honest. I'm exhausted 90% of the time, I am completely off chocolate (unheard of), I'm thirsty all the time, no food sounds appetising but even my nausea isn't as bad as wih DS. (TMI Except when changing dirty nappies!) I do feel sick several times a day but it's never so severe that I've been sick. Just annoying more than anything. I do have a little bump too. I just feel like I'm not actually going to 100% believe I'm pregnant and having this baby until I get to see them again on my 12 week scan. I'm so anxious about losing this baby.


----------



## Smille24

I was induced with both kids due to going over. My 1st was a week late, my 2nd was only 2 days late but my dh was on a tough schedule at the time so planning was better. I had an epidural with my 1st and med free with my 2nd. I am going to wait it out this time and go 41+ wks if need be. Pitocin was really rough to labor through without meds. I am going the med free route again with this baby.


----------



## AngelaALA

LyAnne Im sure everything will be fine goodluck with the scan it wont be far away once youve been your booking appt xx

You guys are brave going med free I dont think I can do it but just going to play it by ear and see what happens xx


----------



## Chrissi1981

It has a lot to do with the mind. I highly recommend meditation ... or anything to get you out of your head. I had a homebirth with my son. 4.5 days of labour on and off. I spent a large amount of this time in meditation. Read Ina May Gaskin books. They are a god send and will help a lot to get your head around things. Also I highly believe the better care You have and the more comfortable you are with your carers the better things are. Unfortunately Independent Midwives can't all work now thanks to the National Midwives Council. If you guys want to know anything to help you prep for a drug free birth I'm here for you. I've loads of recommendations ... but mostly educating yourself is the best. If you aren't interested just ignore this post. Everyone has different ways of doing things and if this isn't for you then that's perfectly fine. Big love xx


----------



## Smille24

It is all about mindset and breathing. If you panic, it's easy to give up. If it weren't for my dh, I wouldn't have made it. He was an awesome coach. He kept me calm and told me when my contractions were almost over. Classes help. Mine were offered through our hospital and we were reimbursed through our insurance.


----------



## Catmumof4

Great advice ladies I'm bit worried about the pain relief side of things lol!

My boys name is Alexander (shortened to alex) and my girls name is Evelyn (shortened to eviee) x


----------



## LynAnne

Although I had to have an episiotomy and kiwi cup, I only had gas and air for DS in terms of pain relief. I'd really like to be able to do the same, minus episiotomy, for this one too. That being said, I am open to everything and anything but I'd prefer to keep it as natural as possible. Whatever it takes to get baby here and us both healthy is what i say! Have to say it's super impressive that women can do it without anything whatsoever. It's amazing what a woman's body can do! Totally don't want to think about giving birth any time soon though!


----------



## Chrissi1981

LynAnne said:


> Although I had to have an episiotomy and kiwi cup, I only had gas and air for DS in terms of pain relief. I'd really like to be able to do the same, minus episiotomy, for this one too. That being said, I am open to everything and anything but I'd prefer to keep it as natural as possible. Whatever it takes to get baby here and us both healthy is what i say! Have to say it's super impressive that women can do it without anything whatsoever. It's amazing what a woman's body can do! Totally don't want to think about giving birth any time soon though!

Have you tried the epino ? It helps to prep everything down there for stretching. If that's not in your budget a butt pump works just as well which is what I went with originally lol. That and a perineum massage works wonderfully from 36 weeks xx


----------



## drudai

I went natural, people think I'm brave but honestly I was just too scared to get an epidural!! I hate needles that much. :lol: I'll do it again this time too... I tore with DS, I didn't feel a thing at the time. I don't even remember being in pain, just... intense and tired?? Hormones are one hell of a drug. It was after when I was healing that the tear felt awful... lots of numbing spray. 

I will be stretching this time. Why no one told me about it, I don't know...


----------



## waiting2c

I had an awfully traumatic experience first time round, no one knew my boy was so big and he got very stuck. My second they scanned ,e more and knew she was big so I had a c-section. Based on all of that I suspect this will be another section. Not sure how I feel about it, I found the first easier to recover from but will always question if it has had an impact on the way things turned out for us, the second recovery was hard but the baby was safe.


----------



## mel28nicole

Prior to get pregnant I was all for a VBAC. I was induced due to high blood pressure, body wasnt ready and she was sunny side up so that led to about 52 hours of labor. I was exhausted in the end and had a csection. But knowing its twins this time Im for another csection. Plus I plan to get my tubes tied so might as well get it done at once.


----------



## waiting2c

T minus 3.5 hour till scan time..... trying to remain calm but anxiety level is raising. Hope it all goes okay!


----------



## TTCBean

Any mamas have a homebirth or thinking of one? Had two, and pretty sure this one will be too!

Can't believe I'm 10 weeks today!!


----------



## OhHappyZ

TTCBean, I'm planning on doing homebirth. Kind of difficult in the US because it's mostly unheard of. Personally, I believe that hospitals are for sick people. And pregnancy is a natural thing. You don't go to the hospital when you are on your period, why when you're giving birth. I do not, however, judge others for what their decision is. I understand many people just feel more comfortable with the drugs and the hospital setting. For me, I don't see that happening. I've only been in a hospital once, when I got my cyst and endometriosis removed, and I don't plan on going back any time soon. I am realistic though, and understand that if there are complications, I will have to be flexible, but that's another story. 

It's so interesting to read about everyone's past experiences. This is my first, so who knows what I'll think afterwards! I trust my body though, even if I do doubt it sometimes.

So, who is doing the NT scan? I'm weighing my options and would love for you guys to chime in. My current stance is that even if there was something wrong, I would not abort, I do not have that in me. But it would help me be better prepared if there was something wrong. I am, however, completely scared of a false positive that just drags me into the whirlwind of emotions. What do you guys think?


----------



## HannahGraceee

I was induced both times, gave birth at 42 with my daughter with emgergancy section! (Failure to progress) :( went for a vbac with my son and I gave up half way through with my son mainly because my boyfriend was horrendous!! All I needed him to do was to tell me he loved me and he said no infront of wveryone and all the midwifes, how embarrassing!! So I gave up!! Really want a vbac this time!! But we shall see if the doctors ok it xxx


----------



## Chrissi1981

TTCBean said:


> Any mamas have a homebirth or thinking of one? Had two, and pretty sure this one will be too!
> 
> Can't believe I'm 10 weeks today!!

If there's a healthy baby in my womb I'm all over another homebirth best decision I ever made. Nice to snuggle in your own bed afterwards... icannot rave enough about it. Loved it ... was perfect for me ...


In the U.K. NT scan is free on NHS. I may go private though as I have a horrible feeling my dating scan will be when my hubs is in Australia for work. So will need to pay private annoyingly. Don't want to go by myself so need to get scanned earlier ...


----------



## LynAnne

OhHappy, Like Chrissi said, the NT scan is free on the NHS but I declined it for DS and I don't plan on getting it this time either. The fact that it only tells you the chance of maybe having a child with down syndrome etc. made me feel like it would cause me more anxiety and stress than I wanted. I was already super anxious due to 5 previous losses, I didn't need anythig else added on top of that! Each to their own though.


----------



## Starlight32

I'm getting another c section. I pushed over 4 hours with my daughter until they determined she wasn't getting past my pelvis bone.

I skipped the NT with my daughter. I think I'll skip it again this time around.


----------



## Smille24

I think the stomach "massage" hurt worse than labor tbh. Due to her being big, I had a lot of bleeding. It felt like the nurse was trying to kill me.


----------



## waiting2c

Scan went well - although am measuring a week behind lmp dates but I suspected as much. Does mean my due date got moved to 3/9/18 so I guess I&#8217;m not technically valid in here anymore? Saw a heartbeat and they gave me a picture which I didn&#8217;t expect and was sweet!!


----------



## Flourish

Stay anyway waiting! Glad the scan went well. 

NT scan free on the NHS as the others have said so we will go for it, not that it will make a difference to us the outcome. 

I was induced early with my daughter because she stopped growing so I have to be consultant led which means hospital birth only... to be honest I'd go with hospital anyway as I'm all for the pain relief! I had an epidural with my daughter and it was amazing. I could sleep though the contractions and then when it came to pushing I wasn't worn out already. 

I agree it has to be a personal choice though and what's right for one isn't for someone else.


----------



## AngelaALA

Waiting thats great news scan went well and stay you have been here from day one and you never know you may go early xx

Im unsure too about the NT Scan as Im 34 I'll be 35 in April and Ive heard horror stories due to them also taking your age into consideration they could put me straight into high band right away which happened to a couple of people I know and it caused them a great deal of stress for no reason x

Im going hospital its my first and I dont know how my body will react to labour so dont want to risk anything xx


----------



## Chrissi1981

Oh my goodness ok so going to go private then. I went to the Birth Centre on Harley Street and they were fabulous there. So my guesses I'll not go to hospital then! I'm 36. Had my boy at 35 no problem whatsoever. Silly Billy's sometimes they can be. 

Xx


----------



## LynAnne

Chrissi1981 said:


> LynAnne said:
> 
> 
> Although I had to have an episiotomy and kiwi cup, I only had gas and air for DS in terms of pain relief. I'd really like to be able to do the same, minus episiotomy, for this one too. That being said, I am open to everything and anything but I'd prefer to keep it as natural as possible. Whatever it takes to get baby here and us both healthy is what i say! Have to say it's super impressive that women can do it without anything whatsoever. It's amazing what a woman's body can do! Totally don't want to think about giving birth any time soon though!
> 
> Have you tried the epino ? It helps to prep everything down there for stretching. If that's not in your budget a butt pump works just as well which is what I went with originally lol. That and a perineum massage works wonderfully from 36 weeks xxClick to expand...

I only had the episiotomy because I'd been in early labour for over 48 hours, with very little sleep, followed by 11 hours active labour. It was literally due to exhaustion.


----------



## Catmumof4

Waiting please stay in here Uv been a real help to me!

OK ladies I have a problem.... MY BOOBS ARE KILLING Me no joke I had a scarf tied around them last night to try ease the pain lmao x


----------



## Smille24

Waiting- please stay. You've already started this journey with us. I'm so glad you got to hear the hb!

Cat- my boobs KILLED me with my LO. I was on progesterone so that may be why. I needed constant support (I'm big busted).


----------



## Catmumof4

I'm not on anything! They r killing me never had anything like it before x


----------



## mel28nicole

MY friend just had her 3rd for a home birth with a midwife (at the midwifes house as she doesnt travel). Gave birth in a little pool and she said it was the easiest one out of all 3, even tho he was the biggest! She only saw the midwife 3 times throughout her pregnancy. She lives in Amish country and they believe pregnancy is natural and doesnt need intervention. Which is true! I do believe that. But Im terrified of anything going wrong. Plus a lot of times, especially in the US, its hard to find someone who will let you have a homebirth with the first baby.

I dont plan to do the NT scan.

Waiting congrats on the scan! Definitely stay with us! :hugs:


----------



## drudai

Yeah, waiting, stay with us. For all you know, you'll go a week early. :lol:


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Yeah stay with us waiting, congrats on the good scan.

I am SO nauseous this evening. I'm trying to look up recipes as we have people coming tomorrow for dinner and I just cannot look at pictures of food. Will have to wake up early and look in the morning when I feel better. What's with this 'morning' sickness thing - mine starts 11am and gets slowly worse until I go to bed!


----------



## OhHappyZ

Oh jeeze thanks guys haha I was on the fence but leaning towards doing the n't but now I'm questioning it! I would love to get another scan and see baby, so I guess it will come down to that. If they allow me a scan I won't do it, but if they won't, I'll do it? I guess. My husband is whatever about it so that doesn't help hahah


----------



## HannahGraceee

My morning sickness starts at 3pm and I cant look or think about food till bed :( the kids have had quick dinners this week :( xx


----------



## drudai

Any other ladies getting your lovely blue veins? Mine are poppin' today... in the shower my skin almost seemed translucent with how well I could see them...

Also, anyone having leg cramps? My left calf feels like I over worked it.


----------



## AngelaALA

Ive got blue veins on the bbs they've already gone up a cup size and Im already struggling to fit into hakf my wardrobe so Ive had to already to a shuffle about with my clothes and think it maybe time to purchase some maternity clothing already Im putting off buying them till my scan on 30th but after that Im afraid it will have to happen x

Sorry to hear you guys are still struggling from MS I hope it does pass soon, I've not got MS but have got food aversions I had KFC the other night never again I felt awful afterwards really sick all night and into the next day so thats gone now no more KFC for me, also gone off bacon and chinese food xx


----------



## jenniferannex

Yay happy thats great! Hope you can relax now!! 

Waiting I'm glad your scan went well, definitely stay in here with us :D Or both pages! 

Drudai i am, its bugging me!!!

Sorry I've been quiet it was my daughters 8th birthday yesterday so manic week! Why are birthdays so stressful?!
I was induced twice, first at 41+6 due to high blood pressure and 2nd at 39 weeks due to too much water. I really don't want to induced again this time but with my back problems I'm not sure what will happen. 


Glad you're all doing well apart from the morning sickness, i really hope it passes soon for you!

I cant believe I'm 11 weeks already, it dragged so much but now i look and think ohhh nearly 2nd trimester! I have my booking app with the midwife on Monday, so hoping to get my scan date asap as I'm desperate to tell my other 2!


----------



## Smille24

Angela- I can't eat bacon anymore either. It makes me ill. I've lost 3 lbs so far bc I'm either sick or can't really eat.

10 weeks today :happydance:!

No leg cramps here, just lower back pain. It feels like a pinched nerve.

Jenn- I agree, birthday parties are stressful. My oldest's is in June and we're trying to plan a fun family day rather than a party.


----------



## Picksbaby

9 weeks today.

Had my first midwife appointment Bloods and booked in my 12 week scan. Can&#8217;t wait to be out of first tri


----------



## jenniferannex

Yay picksbaby!! &#128512; when is your scan?


----------



## vickyandchick

Oh my goodness I've missed so much, I've been so busy at work and then so tired in the evenings so I've been super quiet on here!

Waiting- Stay! I was due the last day of September but joined the October group on here with my son :)

Drudai- I've become very veiny, especially the boob area:haha: And yes to leg cramps as well

Had my first midwife appointment yesterday so should get a letter in the post for my 12 week scan soon:happydance: 
My hips are hurting and sciatica is playing up already, everything is happening so fast this time round. Can't wait to move into second tri!


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey all hope all is well xx


----------



## jenniferannex

Ooohhh exciting Vicky I hope its soon :happydance: 

Have we got until 14 weeks to have our 12 week scan?


----------



## Catmumof4

No 12 weeks isn't it x


----------



## jenniferannex

I had my last daughters at 12+6, Im sure they can do it up to 14 weeks. Ill have a google


----------



## jenniferannex

Oh good they can be done up to 14 weeks, ive only got my booking app this Monday when Ill be 11+4 so should give me time for them to get me booked in before 14 weeks


----------



## Catmumof4

Ah that's good then!! I'm in agony, the fibro is kicking my butt and can't take any meds and out of paracetamol &#128557;


----------



## OhHappyZ

AngelaALA said:


> Ive got blue veins on the bbs they've already gone up a cup size

I don't have the veins (well, new ones at least, I'm a thin skinned redhead though, so I've always had veins on my boobs), but I've also gone up a cup size!! I'm usually a B, so I keep bonking into them all the time!! Luckily they don't hurt as bad as they did before, so they are kind of fun for DH lol 

YOU GUYS, I had my first official prenatal today, and the dr said "do you want to see if we can find the heartbeat on the Doppler?" and I said DUHHHH. OMG it was the most beautiful sound ever!!! I couldn't stop crying! 171BPM!!! I am on the moon and so excited about this pregnancy now. No doubts from here on out!

And they won't do another scan until 20 weeks, so I've decided to do the NT scan.


----------



## AngelaALA

Jennifer ooohhh thats great news about the appt and also getting your scan date then xx

Jen yay to hitting the 10wk mark

Picks how you feeling yay to hitting the 9wk mark xx

Vicky wont be long till you get your next scan appt xx

Jen glad you can still hopefully get your scan xx

Cat sounds awful can you not get DH to go out and get some for you xx

Happy that is amazing news Im so well happy for you lol must have been amazing hearing that HB xx 

Im getting so impatient I want the 30th to hurry up now and get here so I can have another scan I just want to see my little bean again and see everything is okay xx Also Ive gone from a D to a DD and already thinking Im going into an E its crazy x Ive also gone from a size 12 into a 14 which is US 8 to a 10 Im hoping I dont keep going up like that quickly otherwise Ill be a size 20 before I know it and size HH cup


----------



## jenniferannex

Aww happy thats fantastic :cloud9: I bet youre feeling super happy right now! 

Ahh Angela give some to me :haha:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Awwww loving all the good news from everyone!! 

Had my midwife today!! She seems to think Im 12/13 weeks &#129327; so booked me in for an urgent scan next week


----------



## Smille24

Ohhappy- that's fantastic news!

My boobs grew with my 1st, not my 2nd. I'm not complaining since I'm already a D 

Hannah- wow 4 weeks ahead? I'm glad you're getting a scan!

My friend asked me if I want to borrow her doppler, so she's going to drop it off tomorrow. I hope I find something. Sickness is wearing off but still can't eat a lot.

We're getting hit with a nasty snow storm ugh. I'm ready for spring.


----------



## vickyandchick

Happy- that's wonderful news!

Hannah- Wow that's crazy! Why does she think you're so far along? 

My boobs have definitely gone up at least 1 or 2 cup sizes already and I was a bloody G to start with:haha: I've started wearing my old maternity bras because my normal ones are far too uncomfortable


----------



## HannahGraceee

Well basically its the only time I had unprotected sex, and she felt my uterus but I think Im 8 :haha: and just a higher uterus :haha: oh well early scan for me haha


----------



## vickyandchick

HannahGraceee said:


> Well basically its the only time I had unprotected sex, and she felt my uterus but I think Im 8 :haha: and just a higher uterus :haha: oh well early scan for me haha

At least if you are 12/13 weeks you'll have saved yourself an extra 4 weeks of worry and can almost hop straight into 2nd tri:haha:


----------



## Picksbaby

Does anyone else feel alone...

I know I&#8217;m not I have wonderful support from my husband. 

Im grateful for a healthy pregnancy and healthy baby growing. I guess it&#8217;s been quite a unplanned journey. I&#8217;m out my comfort zone. My life plan I always imangined I would have two children. And now we&#8217;re having three. 

My youngest is just starting school and I&#8217;m just getting back into work I feel like I&#8217;ve fudged my chances up of progressing with my work now. Everything will take a step back for baby. My husband has always wanted three and I knew it would happen. The three year age gap between Abby and youngest is perfect. She starts full time school in September which means quality time me and baby and rest time! 

I&#8217;m scared at how I will cope with three. How will I manage! 

I&#8217;m full of worries today and I&#8217;m tearful. So emotional ahhhh I can&#8217;t even share any of this with anyone as I&#8217;ve not told anyone I&#8217;m pregnant I&#8217;m still getting my head round it all myself. I&#8217;m still in disbelief I guesss. After many miscarriages it&#8217;s what happens I&#8217;m planning on not telling my family till I&#8217;m ready may it be 12 week 16 or 20 weeks. I tend not to show much. I&#8217;m quite small framed 5foot and 110lbs. I don&#8217;t know where I hide it


----------



## AngelaALA

Hannah oh wow thats crazy I hope your scan comes through quickly and you can find out exactly how far along you are, also I agree if you are 4 wks ahead thats great less worry and into the 2nd tri xx

Picks your bound to be emotional hun I think you should tell your family for that support you have already been through alot and need that support hun around you we are all here to moan as much as you want here we will always listen xx


----------



## Smille24

Picks- I've felt the same. Some days if my LO is having a rough day, I cry thinking how will I cope with an infant. I've discussed these feelings with my dh and it has helped. I was content with 2, but if we were blessed with another we'd be fine with that. I know once baby gets here all of those worries will disappear. It's just a flood of hormones. I've noticed I've calmed down a lot in the last week.


----------



## Starlight32

I have been reading but haven't gotten a chance to post! 

I worry about coping with 2 but still feel very blessed to have fallen pregnant so quickly. 

How is going from 1-2? How do you handle bedtime and naps?

Keep us posted on all the scans. I'm hoping no more bad weather here so mine isn't delayed again!!!!


----------



## Smille24

Starlight32 said:


> I have been reading but haven't gotten a chance to post!
> 
> I worry about coping with 2 but still feel very blessed to have fallen pregnant so quickly.
> 
> How is going from 1-2? How do you handle bedtime and naps?
> 
> Keep us posted on all the scans. I'm hoping no more bad weather here so mine isn't delayed again!!!!

My situation was a bit easier due to my dd1 being much older and more independent. It was a struggle getting on a good schedule with getting my 1st to school while trying to take care of an infant. Also, trying to divide time between them was hard too. After time, things fall into place.


----------



## Catmumof4

I'm so glad some of u have said how emotional you have been. I had a proper breakdown last night how will I cope with 5! Tbh I think we will manage but my brain had other ideas last night. My partner has an ex wife and their youngest does nothing but scream from the min she gets here to the min she leaves, it's bloody awful, I can't stand her Nd it's making me and my partner drift apart it's heartbreaking but iv tried I really have. My children love everyone and are so accepting even they don't like her! His 7year old is a good girl she stays over occasionally and her and my oldest are inseparable.. I don't know what to do...


----------



## jenniferannex

Oooo wow exciting Hannah! When is your scan? 

Ahh picks sorry youre feeling that way :( Ive felt emotional and teary also. Youve had a lot of deal with recently and it must be hard. Maybe tell a close friend or family member so you can have someone to talk to about it?

Cat that sounds tough, but everything always works out in the end and Im sure youll manage just fine!


----------



## vickyandchick

Picks- :hugs: I'm sorry you're feeling this way, I went through a horrid time with my first as he was very unplanned. I agree with Jennifer, maybe tell someone close to you just so you can unload some of the burden and it may hopefully make you feel better. Have you seen your midwife yet? I would say talk to her about your worries as well. We're always here too if you want to talk:hugs: x


----------



## AngelaALA

Yay Im 10wks today xx

Starlight what is the weather like now has the snowing stopped x


----------



## jenniferannex

Waheyyy for 10 weeks :D soon be in the 2nd tri!! P


----------



## vickyandchick

Can't wait for 2nd tri! I've got my scan date- 6th feb so I'll be 13+6 ish. I was hoping I'd have one within the next 2 weeks so I sulked a bit :rofl:


----------



## jenniferannex

Ahh brill Vicky :happydance: haha I know what you mean, we are so impatient! 

I should hopefully get my scan date tomorrow. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Picksbaby

Anyone else have days that they can&#8217;t look at food and other days that food is all they think about... I done actually fancy anything today but I could do with a Chinese and a Greggs sausage roll I haven&#8217;t had one of them in years! 

All this fatty food! I&#8217;m usually so healthy!!!


----------



## OhHappyZ

And here I was afraid my ms was gone. I haven't been nauseous at all, but last night I guess the baby didn't want those delicious enchiladas, because they got kicked right out of me! I never throw up, even when I get food poisoning, many times I wish I could but am just never able to, but last night I barely made it to the bathroom! Thank goodness the restaurant had a nice clean unoccupied bathroom haha! This pregnancy keeps surprising me! Anyone else still have ms?


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Yeah today I made a vegetable soup with ginger because ginger is meant to be good for nausea - but apparently vegetable soup isn't good for my nausea :( I had to correct it quickly with a hot chocolate!


----------



## jenniferannex

Oh nooo! Hope youre feeling better soon both of you. Ive past the sick stage now and just want to eat! And I dont drink fizzy pop but all I want is coke, I had a can last night omggggg!! It was so good!


----------



## waiting2c

Hey ladies - sorry I haven&#8217;t posted in a few days, was really busy, we did a bunch of family outings for the last few days of the holidays (mine and dh holidays) we are both back at work today. Really feeling the back to work blues today. I am sure though in a few days it will pass, hormones don&#8217;t help lol!!

Hope you are feeling a bit better Picks and cat, it definitely does feel overwhelming before hand but I think once baby is here it just kinda works. Definitely helps to talk it through with a good friend if you can though. 

I haven&#8217;t been feeling sick as much past few days, still crazy tired though. Just wish first trip would hurry up lol!!


----------



## LynAnne

I've not been sick once this pregnancy but I FEEL sick loads. It's sort of exhausting. My appetite is all over the place, half the time I don't know what I want to eat and I think it's starting to send DH a little crazy. Ha. Most of the time I want savoury, salty foods until I'm suddenly craving fruity sweets which is so unlike me as I'm more of a chocolate girl but I can barely touch the stuff right now.


----------



## Smille24

Happy- I still get sick. I made chili last night and it made me ill. We went out to dinner last week and the same thing happened to me. I made my oldest keep guard at the door lol.

Jenn- same here. I gave up pop years ago and now I crave it. 

I could be a vegetarian at this point. I'm usually a meat eater, but I just can't handle it right now. I'm over the 1st tri.


----------



## Smille24

My friend loaned me her doppler. We found baby's heartbeat! :happydance:. What a beautiful sound.


----------



## Flourish

Yay for heartbeat smile!

Picks sorry you're feeling like that, maybe you should speak with a friend so you don't feel so alone. 

Cat hopefully you get youbscan soon so you really know how far along you are, although if you skip 4 weeks that's amazing as it 4 weeks less of worrying and closer to seeing your little baby. 

My scan is at just before 13 weeks as well, I was gutted when it came through as I was hoping for 12 weeks so it was sooner. Oh well, realistically it's not that long to wait now. 

I feel like all of a sudden I'm being inundated with appointments, I've had a letter come through for my Scan, a letter for my consultant appointment and my GTT is now booked! That's without my next midwife appointment being thrown in there. I only work 4 days a week (5th day off each week is mummy daughter day) and all my appointments are on work days. I know work can't say anything or do anything about me having them and they have to give me the time off for them but I can't help feeling a little cheeky having to take all this time. Although, on the other side of things I'm also glad I don't have to take my daughter with me as she'd never sit still for an appointment haha! 

Hope everyone else is doing okay. Not long until we are all in second tri now!!


----------



## jenniferannex

LynAnn that sounds exactly the same as me! I havent eaten chocolate in weeks now where as usually I love it. All i want is savoury and fruit sweets! 

Ahh yay smille how lovely :cloud9: 

Flourish I know what you mean, when I was employed by someone I always felt bad taking time off for apps although I was entitied to it! Im self employed now but sometimes I feel thats harder as if I dont work I dont get paid. 
Exciting news about your scan, Im sure it will come round quickly! 

I have my booking app finally today at 11am. I know its nothing too exciting but Im excited to be getting everything official and my scan sorted :happydance:


----------



## AngelaALA

I feel like I got everything too quickly I had my booking appt around 6wks and my first scan at 7wks 4 days and now the waiting for my 12 wk scan is torture Ive still got 15 days to go grim times. I feel like the first tri has dragged on for so long and I just want it over now and to move on to 2nd tri xx my symptoms have almost gone now and Ive defo got a bump showing most people know Im pregnant now including work as its getting harder and harder to cover up so Ill just be happy to get to that scan now and see a healthy baby xx


----------



## jenniferannex

Yeh I think it has dragged too! But Im sure soon it will seem like its gone really quick! 

So I have my scan booked for next weds 24th Jan, Ill be 12+6! Soooo excited it just needs to hurry up!!!


----------



## LynAnne

Cannot wait for next week to hurry up. I've got my scan on the 25th when I'll be 12w1d. I am so ready to see baby again and get out of first tri!!


----------



## Starlight32

I still don't really feel pregnant despite on/off nausea because I haven't seen/heard heartbeat! Has anyone else not gotten a scan or heard heartbeat?


----------



## LynAnne

Has anyone thought about how they are going to announce? We've already told our parents, sisters and their partners (in person) with nothing cute planned. Pretty much just blurted it out. We'll tell DH's grandparents and the like either in person or over the phone but I need to think of a good way to announce on social media. We have a lot of friends and family on there that we won't see in person but would like to share the news with. For DS we had a photo of my dog beside a whiteboard saying "Mummy and Daddy are getting me a human. Coming November 2016" and the scan picture and will probably do something similar again but with DS. Anyone have any good ideas?


----------



## jenniferannex

Starlight I didnt with my second and it was a long wait but wirth it! When is your scan?

LynAnn Im a photographer so Im going to get mine in the studio, sit them on the backdrop and give them both a present each which will be a baby grow and a scan photo and then I can capture their reactions then I can post on fb. Im really excited!


----------



## mel28nicole

I caved and bought another Doppler. It shipped out today. My first appointment is next Monday so I hope to play around with it before then. Im excited, I have a million questions for the doctor lol. And Im hoping we get to schedule my next scan.

We announced last week as we suck at keeping secrets. We posted a picture of the ultrasound and it said thought we were going for an extra point, guess we went for two! Team Yetsick due August 2018 and everyone loved it. I like that its out there now because I can post stuff about it lol. Like Ive been seeing videos of twins and gender reveals.

I havent been sick and my nausea is almost nonexistent so Im thankful for that, as my daughter I was so sick and it made the whole pregnancy unbareable. I had an anterior placenta with her too so I didnt feel her move as much either. Ive mostly been tired. The one evening I fell asleep on the couch at 6:30 and at 7:30 my daughter blew a horn to wake me up. I felt terrible! But I literally couldnt help it. Im constantly peeing too lol. Ive been craving French fries and sour patch kids lol


----------



## jenniferannex

Ahh lovely Mel!! Im also desperate to announce! Next week cant come quick enough!!!!


----------



## Smille24

I hung an extra stocking on our mantel that said #3 and took a picture. I had cards made for our parents that said "we're adding another stocking baby #3 due Aug 2018". For friends I made signs for the kids to hold that said #1 and bday, #2 and bday, and #3 due aug 2018 and made a collage. We'll be announcing Thurs if everything goes well at the dr. I can't keep it a secret much longer.


----------



## Smille24

Mel I love that announcement!


----------



## jenniferannex

Ahh smille I bet that was a lovely surprise for them!! 

Anyone with 2 already, Smille I know you do. Is anyones other 2 having to share a room? My 2 girls will have to share a room and Im dreading it! 
I shared a room with my sister and it was fine but my youngest is abit of a pain!


----------



## Picksbaby

Two here... two girls and they will be sharing room. We&#8217;re moving them in together in may and finger crossed it will go okay. The youngest still doesn&#8217;t sleep it brought but the eldest sleeps through anything 

I&#8217;ve already got my eye on the bunk bends that they need!!


----------



## Nuthatch

I am currently sitting at the lab waiting to finish my one hour GTT and get prenatal bloodwork done. I had no idea my new ob would require the GTT so early, but it is their policy with plus size moms... so, i am like struggling not to vom all over the place waiting for the hour to be up.

Also found out i will an ultrasound next week, but not another until 20 weeks unless we do all the genetic testing


----------



## TTCBean

Just when I thought my all day nausea was getting to a manageable point, I get super sick with nausea from another realm. Come on :( thought it was supposed to improve. Hope it's a fluke. I feel like junk.


----------



## Chrissi1981

I got a new doppler as well. Got it yesterday and thought I found heartbeat but wasn't sure. But found it a few times today and now hubby and I can relax a little. I'm only 7 weeks 4 days or so I believe. So early to find. Bear in mind it took me ages initially but now I know where it's lying so much easier. 

I've been feeling awful. Bouts of nausea, lots of cramping, exhausted mid afternoon, loss of appetite, crave dairy which I don't eat &#128514; 

Got my docs appointment on weds. Then have to wait for scan and midwife appointment normally they're quite quick to come through but either way still going for harmony test ...

It's so exciting xx


----------



## jenniferannex

Yeh picks we think we will move them in around May too so theyre used to it before hand. Well Im glad we can go through that part together :) ours will be bunk beds too although I havent looked just yet!


----------



## Smille24

We have 4 bedrooms thank goodness, but the one room has all of the kids toys. We were hoping to finish the basement for a play room prior to a 3rd kid, but that isn't happening.


----------



## Starlight32

Jen it's next Monday. 

If baby is a girl she may eventually share a room with out daughter.


----------



## mel28nicole

At this rate the babies will room with us until my oldest is old enough to use the attic as a bedroom and the twins can share the room she is in now. Im hoping in a few years when we put upgrades in the house we can rent it out and buy a new house. This is our starter home and didnt intend on having 3 kids in it lol


----------



## Flourish

We will announce after our scan. I have no idea how to announce yet. I keep looking on Pinterest hoping for some inspiration. With my daughter we had a video of our 1&1/2yo goddaughter announcing for us which was really cute... but no idea this time.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

We're in a 2 bedroom apartment, the location is really convenient for us so we don't want to move until we really have to! My two boys share a room obviously, and we'd probably put a bunk bed there eventually, and move in the babies. Once they're old enough to be in beds we'll just have to move!

Actually, tomorrow is my appointment with the high risk doctor, where I'll be able to ask all my questions. I didn't really share everything here because I was terrified, but the smaller twin had a small sac at the last scan, and although the tech said it was fine, I did some googling and worried myself. So tomorrow I'll ask to see if it's still doing okay or not, and get the doctor's opinion. I'm terrified to be honest. But at least the doctor is an expert and will be able to tell me what's going on.

At how many weeks are you planning to announce if you haven't yet? Just after your 12 week scans? I'm thinking that if everything is going well we'll announce to close family already tomorrow. And then everyone else after a 12 week scan or whenever I end up having a scan!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Love the pregnancy announcements!! 
I have my scan date for Friday!! Eeekkk


----------



## AngelaALA

Goodluck everyone with your scans coming up next week xx

Ella I hope all is well with both twins at your appt thinking of you xx

I dont think Im going to announce on Facebook Ive already told everybkdy I want to so Im not fussed about announcing it on there but we shall see xx Ive got a 3 bed house and big back garden so my house is future proof and perfect for now but we do want to move eventually inti a bigger home, we were hoping to move next year hoever with the baby and maternity we are now staying put as we can easily pay the bills at present time xx


----------



## jenniferannex

Ahh Im glad its not just my 2 sharing a room! We dont want to move as everything is here, we converted our garage into a studio for me last year so it would just be such a waste to move. 

Star I hope it doesnt get rescheduled again! Hows the weather there now? 
Hannah good luck at your scan too! :happydance:

Ella I hope you get all your answers tomorrow! Im sure everything will be just fine with twin 2. 
We will announce next week, our scans on the Wednesday and we will announce on the Thursday when Ill be exactly 13 weeks as my husband has to go to work straight after our scan until 8.30pm, so we wont be able to tell the girls until Thursday after school so id like them to know first. 

Really looking forward to seeing how we all announce :)


----------



## Picksbaby

jenniferannex said:


> Yeh picks we think we will move them in around May too so theyre used to it before hand. Well Im glad we can go through that part together :) ours will be bunk beds too although I havent looked just yet!

We thought may just because theres a halfterm in may and that will be the time to start and get it done before baby arrives.

Ive had my eye on this bunk bed since we found out. £900 for a bunk bed though but I love it! And it has so much strorage, nice strong wooden bed too just cant believe the amount. But we dont have a lot of things to buy baby


----------



## jenniferannex

Yeh it will definitely make it easier being half term! 
Oooo Ive seen a lovely wooden once with like proper stairs for about £700, DH being so sensible though is already looking at the cheapest ones :dohh: 

Hows it going anyway? Have you had another scan since your last?


----------



## Picksbaby

Yeah this is one with the proper stairs but the stairs have draws and under the bottom bunk is two large draws. 

My husbands the same... 

I&#8217;m in for another scan tomorrow. 2pm feeling quite nervous. I have no symptoms don&#8217;t feel pregnant at all just feel tired and don&#8217;t know what I want to eat but everything I do eat is junk! And my boobs feel a lot bigger and hurt like hell!


----------



## jenniferannex

Thats sounds ace, i still have time to work on my hubby! :haha:

Ahh good luck, i have everything crossed for you!! Have you had any more bleeding? Will tomorrow be the day you know for sure about twin 2? I bet this is so nerve wracking for you!


----------



## Smille24

Good luck tomorrow picks! I can't imagine how nervous you're feeling. I am sure everything will be fine. Boob pain is a great sign!

If we have a girl, we may consider room sharing when they get older. Right now though, baby will sleep in a bassinet in our room for a few months. I always wanted a sister to share a room with. 

Omg I'm so sick of this snow. I just want to get out of the house, but the roads are terrible. My mil offered to watch the kids this weekend. I may take her up on it so I can go grocery shopping alone.


----------



## Picksbaby

Yeah, tomorrow is the day really.

At the scan a few weeks ago they said it had stopped growing at 4 weeks but it had grown since my last scan. At my scan before that we didn&#8217;t see a embryo but at the last one we did. 

My consultant has already said it doesn&#8217;t look likely as it was measuring 4 weeks while other was measuring 7+5weeks.

My husband is still hoping for twins it&#8217;s so hard. I&#8217;m just praying for healthy babies/baby


----------



## Picksbaby

No more bleeding but on Sunday I had extricating pains like my sromsch was having a spazzam. And on Monday I had what looked like a show? It was so strange but nothing&#8217;s come of it I&#8217;ve been fine since.


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey all sorry iv been MIA its been such a awful week!! Will update you when I feel better but in a lot of pain atm. Hope your all well.

Good luck Tomorrow picks xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Goodluck Picks I hope both have developed but if not then atleast have one healthy bean growing xx symptoms sound good though so hopefully its a good sign xx

Cat I hope everything is okay xx


----------



## Chrissi1981

Hope everything goes well for you tomorrow picks xx

I've been feeling so crap as well but not to that extent I hope you are ok cat xx


----------



## jenniferannex

Ahh picks I hope everything goes ok. Miracles can happen! Please let us know how you get on xx

Hope youre ok cat xx


----------



## Starlight32

Cat hope you're ok!

Picks keep up posted. 

I loved sharing a room with my sister (twin) so that's why I want our daughter to share a room later on with baby if baby is a girl. 

So far weather looks good for scan date- of course it's too early to know!


----------



## Flourish

Good luck picks! 

Hope you're okay cat.


----------



## AngelaALA

Starlight I really hope the weather stays okay for you xx

I hated sharing a room with my twin sister always wanted my own space xx


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey all thank u for ur well wishes been an awful week because of coming off my medication for the fibromyalgia, my whole body feels like it's being ripped apart and my mental health has taken a dive, this was so not what I bargained for, but hey got to put my big girl panties on and carry on!

Good luck today picks!!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Had my first doctor's appointment. The high risk doctor is really nice, she was so supportive and really seemed to care. Has a quick look and both twins are still there and still have heartbeats. Can't believe I'm almost 10 weeks already. Somehow time is flying and going really slowly at the same time.

Good luck picks <3


----------



## Smille24

Cat- I'm so sorry you're having a difficult time. I can't imagine having to stop a medicine that gives you relief. I suffer with depression too, but luckily am on a low enough dose of meds that my dr is allowing me to stay on them for now. I don't think I could've coped with all of the hormone changes without them.


----------



## Picksbaby

Ive been discharged from clinic, all okay. One baby the other sac has got smaller still there but they think it will be absorbed by my 12week scan

9 weeks 5days scan photo can you tell the gender at 9 weeks?
 



Attached Files:







BBA61597-A4F7-44EE-B2A1-C703933F96F4.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## LynAnne

Sorry to hear about the second baby, Pick, but very happy to see that all is well with the other. No gender guesses from me at 9 weeks. I always base my guess on the 12 week scan depending on how similar or different it looks to my scan with DS. 

That's me 11 weeks today and I'm more anxious than ever that something is going to go wrong and at my 12 week scan (a week tomorrow) I'm going to get bad news. I hate that I can't shake that feeling, I hate that I can't just have a carefree first trimester. Sooner I'm into 2nd tri the better!

Wish my sister hadn't taken back her doppler. Could really do with the reassurance this week - even though I know I wouldn't necessarily find the heartbeat yet!


----------



## Smille24

Picks I'm so sorry to hear about baby #2 :hugs:. I'm glad all is well with the other baby.


----------



## TTCBean

11 weeks today! Saw my home birth midwife yesterday and got to hear the baby's heart beat! 168 bpm! Measuring exactly 11 weeks too!


----------



## HannahGraceee

My daughter pushed me in the back really hard, should I be worried?? Because I am :cry:


----------



## jenniferannex

Picks so sorry to hear about baby number 2 :hugs: But so glad baby number 1 is doing well! Lovely photo! 

Ella glad your app went well! 

TTC thats great :cloud9:

Hannah, if you're worried why don't you rind your midwife? Im sure everything will be fine but I'm sure it will put your mind as ease!


----------



## vickyandchick

Picks I'm so sorry about baby number 2 but glad to see that baby number 1 is doing well:flower:

Hannah- I wouldn't worry too much, my dog jumped on my stomach when I was 18/19 weeks and when I called the midwives number they laughed and said baby is well protected don't worry

Ella- glad your appointment went well!

11 weeks today, just under 3 weeks till my scan- I'm still gutted I'm not having one next week:haha: Still so unbelievably tired, does it ever end?


----------



## AngelaALA

Yay to all that are hitting 11 wks xx

Picks gutted for you about bean 2 but its great news that its not going to cause any issues for baby one and appears to be getting absorbed and baby one is doing well, its a beautiful scan pic but I feel its too early for me to guess yet from the pic xx

Ella so happy for you that both appear to be doing well when will you get a scan xx

Cat soory youve had to come off meds cant imagine the pain you must be feelibg right now but it will be worth it in the long run xx

Vicky, Lyyanne and TTCBean yay to hitting 11 wks Im sure all will be okay at scans not far off 2nd tri xx

Cat I agree with Jenni Im sure all will be fine but if worried call midwife if you not got cramping and bleeding everything will be okay your body is designed to protect baby through pregnancy so its heavily cutioned in there xx

Im in a bit of a pickle guys Aldi a store in England are doing a baby sale week starting tomorrow with being a first time mum I have nothing at all and the stuff is really good for really cheap and will sell out by tomorrow DH is saying go and buy the stuff ASAP even though its like we're jinxing ourselves getting it before we're in 2nd tri as we dont know when they'll do another baby week and if worst happens we either keep in storage for future or he will sell it all online and get our money back xx


----------



## Smille24

Angela- we were thinking of stocking up on diapers if there was a good sale. I think it's a great idea to get prepared. 

Hannah- I slipped on ice and fell really hard when I was over 20 wks pregnant. Baby was still fine. Like others said, they are well protected. 

Dr appt tomorrow. I'm very excited although I won't have a scan. Hoping to get one next week. I've been super ill today. So far I've lost 7 lbs.


----------



## Flourish

Picks sorry to hear about baby 2 but glad baby one is doing okay. 

Cat sorry you're having a hard time, have you got anyone you can talk to about how you're feeling? 

Hannah I'm sure everything will be okay as baby is still very protected in there... however there is no harm in calling your midwife for reassurance. 

Angela I'm sure Aldi do there baby event every few months so if you're not sure you could always hold out until the next one. I'll probably pop down there today as I'm hoping to get a new reusable swim nappy for my daughter as hers is too small and they are such reasonable price in Aldi. 

2 weeks until my scan as well. It feels like forever away but hopefully will fly by!


----------



## AngelaALA

I know they so them every so often but will they have that cot in again with the draws on bottom or them same colour scemes i.e. yellow and grey which is the colour of our nursery well what will be our nursery I think Ill pop down and see xx

God Smilie do you want some of my weight Ive put on 11lb so far grim times xx


----------



## jenniferannex

Angela I dont believe in jinxing things so Id go out and buy it :) my MIL would be screaming no at me if I were to do it as shes very superstitious. Im not though so I say go for it :) 

12 weeks today yayyyyy!!!!


----------



## Smille24

Angela- no lol. I needed to lose more weight. I was plus sized b4 my lo was born. My target weight is 150 (after baby of course) so I'm getting close. Bfing helped me lose a lot so hopefully that's the case again. I'll start gaining in a few weeks when I can eat normal again.


----------



## Starlight32

I've lost about 5 lbs but that puts me nearly underweight so I'm trying to keep up my calories.

Picks glad baby 1 is ok. 

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

I've put on 13 pounds already, but I'm still considered underweight. Every pregnancy I get this - my body suddenly puts on a lot when usually I can eat whatever I want and not put on weight. I must need the extra fat! I imagine I'm going to get very big soon anyway... still not really showing although my waist is definitely thicker and my clothes are tight... actually, who am I kidding... anyone who knows me would know I'm pregnant but I'm wearing looser clothing so people can't tell!


----------



## Starlight32

My tummy looks big too!!! I wear loose clothes though so no one can tell. 

4 days until the scan. It seems unreal because it's been such a long wait. I'm getting nervous something is wrong.


----------



## jenniferannex

Smille sorry you've been feeling so sick again, i hope it passes soon!

Starlight I'm sure everything will be fine but i understand how nerve wracking it is! Not long to wait now!

We should all put a selfie of ourselves up, just faces. I don't do selfies really but would be nice to see what we all look like!


----------



## TTCBean

Do we have a FB group yet? I wouldn't mind posting a pic there to a private group.


----------



## jenniferannex

Oooo TTC thats a better idea!!


----------



## Picksbaby

Ttc I like the sound of that and can we do weekly bump photos like bump day. 

All this talk of weight I weighed myself today I&#8217;ve put on 2lbs and I know that&#8217;s minor but I can&#8217;t stop eating! I&#8217;m constantly thinking about food that&#8217;s 2lb since last week. Since finding out I&#8217;ve put on 3lb I need to find healthy snacks to eat.

Yesterday I really wanted toast so I sat and ate buttery toast 3 whole slices! Something I Keene eat is bread! Then I needed chip shop so... a battered sausage and chips with curry sauce it was... then for dinner I needed a Big Mac chips and coke! And inbetween all this I sat eating sweets and picking at bits.


----------



## waiting2c

All of that food Picks made me think mmmmmmmmm and have a homer simpson moment lol!

I am not dieting persay but am really watching what I eat from this week as am overweight before pregnancy and need to make sure I dont blow out. Its been hard though as this week is the one I have felt the sickest in and all I can think about is carbs carbs carbs and I am eating none!


----------



## jenniferannex

Great! Shall i start a group? I can post the link in here then x

Ahh picks ive been like that since I've been feeling better, its hard! I had chippy for tea tonight :dohh: Ive put about 4lb on since i found out so I'm going to try and be good now!


----------



## Smille24

Baby's heart rate was 160. The dr wants me on vitamin B to help with throwing up. It's been getting worse not better so hopefully it helps bc I'm to the point that I can't eat. I have an ultrasound scheduled for Tues for a definite date. She thinks I may be 12 wks since I just stopped bfing right b4 getting pregnant and my cycles were a mess.


----------



## Picksbaby

Sounds good to me Jen will it be a private one just us on the page and no one else sees anything.

Oh wow smile. That would be a nice surprise and jump into second tri that little bit quicker.

Waiting - I can&#8217;t help it! 

Jen I&#8217;m not overweight I&#8217;m not underweight I&#8217;m just normal I&#8217;ve always been petite but I&#8217;m the same I don&#8217;t want to put to much weight on in this pregnancy I&#8217;m trying to stay active and eat well. I&#8217;ve just made bad bad choices this week. Ending today! We just had pizza take away for dinner tonight. Feeling tired, constant head aches the last thing I want to do is slave away in the kitchen


----------



## OhHappyZ

Ok you guys, am I crazy? I think I mini-popped. When I wake up in the morning I'm usually flat flat, but now there is a little lump under my belly button. I laid down and took a picture, and there is clearly a lump!!!! My due date has been adjusted to August 17th, so tomorrow I will be 10 weeks. Everything I've found says you won't show until after 14 weeks at the soonest. But I dunno. I'm 5'2 and 115lbs. I can't wait to actually show. It's probably just poop. Lemme see if I can post the picture without it being "too large".


----------



## OhHappyZ

Here's the picture of me laying down.
 



Attached Files:







20180118_140813.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## TTCBean

That would be great of you to start a FB group!!


----------



## mel28nicole

Would love to join the group :) my Doppler should be here tomorrow! I cant wait lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

Happy you can Defo see the start of a little bump!!! Awww!! Xx


----------



## Flourish

I'd join the fb group. 

Happy yep little bump starting! 

I'm in the stage where I've not got a bump but I'm struggling to fit into my clothes. If I wear anything tighter fitting then you could defo tell so I'm trying to stick with loser clothes for now.


----------



## LynAnne

Happy, that's definitely the start of a little bump. I wish mine looked cute and little bit I'm way lumpier after DS. Ha!

I've actually lost about 4 lbs since I found out I was pregnant which surprises me as I've not felt terribly sick, not been eating particularly healthily and there was Christmas!! I'm not complaining though. I already weigh more than I did before DS so I want to minimise weight gain to a really healthy amount. I don't mind ending the first tri -4 lbs!


----------



## Picksbaby

Woken up this morning to a huge bleed. Well its all over my underware and there was loads when I wiped. Im really crampy too. My local epu dont open till 9! Ive got to get the kids ready for school too. The cramps actually hurt top


----------



## jenniferannex

I will make a fb group today and keep it secret so you can only join if you have the link.

Happy thats definitly a little bump :cloud9:

Picks I hope everythings ok. Could it be things starting with the other? I hope you can get seen quickly!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Hope everything is okay Picks!


----------



## jenniferannex

Ok I've made a group. The link is https://www.facebook.com/groups/353066281824159/

Im not sure if the link will work with it being a secret group. So if it doesn't just leave me your email addresses that your Facebook is linked to and i can add you all in to the group that way x


----------



## Starlight32

Picks please keep up posted. I hope all is ok. 

I'm so tired. My daughter wouldn't sleep until 10:30 last night.


----------



## Smille24

Happy- that's definitely the start of a cute bump!

Picks- I am so sorry about the bleeding. I hope everything is ok with baby.


----------



## TTCBean

Praying for you picks.


----------



## mel28nicole

Jennifer the link didnt work since its private. You could either add by email I believe or you can individually friend us then add to the group


----------



## jenniferannex

Yeh I noticed the email section and posted here that I could add you all by email. But yeh I could friend everyone on Facebook and add you all that way. Which youd all prefer &#128512;

Hope everything is ok picks x


----------



## Picksbaby

They wouldn&#8217;t scan me due to being scanned only the other day. Done a internal said my cervix are closed (good sign right?) 

Can I be added to the fb group please my email address is [email protected]


----------



## jenniferannex

Ahh how frustrating picks! Will they scan you at all or will you have to wait until your 12 week scan? Has the bleeding stopped now? 

Will add you now :)


----------



## jenniferannex

Ive added your email now picks. Let me know if its worked xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Picks I hope everythings ok!! Xx 

I had my scan! Im actually less not more haha!! Im due the 24th now! All well!! 

Add me too the Facebook group please!! 
[email protected] (ignore the awful email haha)


----------



## jenniferannex

ahh bummer Hannah! So annoying when they've made you think you're further along than you are. Everything ok with baby? 

Ive just added your email for the group so let me know if it works :)


----------



## vickyandchick

Oh Picks how scary- did they arrange another scan for you?

Hannah- what a pain haha, hope everything is okay with baby!

Jennifer- I'll PM you my email address as it has my full name in it:flower:


----------



## jenniferannex

No problem Vicky :) I have just added you x


----------



## Smille24

I'm afraid to get my scan and find out I'm not as far along. My dr made me believe I'm 12 wks which going by our bd dates would be kind of impossible. However a week ahead would be amazing bc my dh could take a whole week off rather than a couple of days.

Oh Hannah that stinks.

Picks- I'm sorry they won't check you. That's ridiculous. If you're bleeding they should be more helpful.

Jenn- I'll pm my email address


----------



## AngelaALA

Jen my email address is [email protected]

Smile thats amazing news glad you got a strong heartbeat xx

Picks my thoughts are with you right now a closed cervix is a very good sign xx

I had a bleed too yesterday which scared me went A&E wjo did nothing just said they would pass my details onto early pregnancy unit who would call me, they did but scan wasnt till today so we managed to get into a private clinic and paid for a scan everything was fine baby happy and healthy even waved at us. Went scan today at hospital and all still good baby was now upside down could see cord and placenta and baby was kicking out with its feet and punching out with its arms aswell was so surreal to see. Both couldnt find the reason for my bleeding said it could be blood vessels bursting in cervix as could be sensitive but no issues inside the womb xx

Could you not pay for a scan privately picks to put your mind at ease my private scan only costed £30 the best £30 Ive ever spent xx

Ive added a pic of my bump, also a scan from hospital which isnt that clear looks like a cockroach lol as the bean was far too active moving about, the other scan is from the private clinic x
 



Attached Files:







20180119_182213.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 4









20180119_182433.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 6









20180119_181939.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Starlight32

I'm going to wait until my scan Monday to get on the Facebook group, hope you all understand.


----------



## jenniferannex

I have added you Angela and those that had PM'd me :)

Ahh Angela i bet that was worrying, I'm glad everything is ok though and what lovely photos of your little bean :cloud9:

Starlight, completely understand :)


----------



## LynAnne

I think I'm also going to wait until next week after my scan to join the fb group. Silly but I don't want to jinx anything.


----------



## Chrissi1981

AngelaALA said:


> Jen my email address is [email protected]
> 
> Smile thats amazing news glad you got a strong heartbeat xx
> 
> Picks my thoughts are with you right now a closed cervix is a very good sign xx
> 
> I had a bleed too yesterday which scared me went A&E wjo did nothing just said they would pass my details onto early pregnancy unit who would call me, they did but scan wasnt till today so we managed to get into a private clinic and paid for a scan everything was fine baby happy and healthy even waved at us. Went scan today at hospital and all still good baby was now upside down could see cord and placenta and baby was kicking out with its feet and punching out with its arms aswell was so surreal to see. Both couldnt find the reason for my bleeding said it could be blood vessels bursting in cervix as could be sensitive but no issues inside the womb xx
> 
> Could you not pay for a scan privately picks to put your mind at ease my private scan only costed £30 the best £30 Ive ever spent xx
> 
> Ive added a pic of my bump, also a scan from hospital which isnt that clear looks like a cockroach lol as the bean was far too active moving about, the other scan is from the private clinic x


Where did you go for £30 ?! That's so cheap !!


----------



## AngelaALA

It was a place in Wigan, England the woman was lovely and they were able to fit me in that day which was great xx

Ive started bleeding again only slightly and it does upset me but theres nothing I can do Ive had two scans and all came back fine so they wont do anything unless it gets heavier Ill just have to keep an eye on it my next scan is on 30th so not far away xx


----------



## jenniferannex

Ahh Angela was it Hello baby? 
Where about are you from? You musn't be too far from me! Im near Preston


----------



## AngelaALA

It was called show your bump on Gidlow Lane Wigan it was the only place that could fit us in but you know what I would defo go back there again they where amazing and they have an offer on at the mo £30 for early reassurance scans x


----------



## AngelaALA

Im from Warrington by the way x


----------



## mel28nicole

ANgela beautiful scan pics!

Jennifer my email is [email protected] 

My Doppler came today and I found the heartbeats!! One was in the 160s and the other was 140s. The one in the 160s was a lot louder and at one point I could hear them both at the same time. It was lovely to hear!


----------



## Chrissi1981

cheapest here I think was £80 but that's London for ya! Xx


----------



## jenniferannex

Angela you literally around 25-30 minutes from me. Small world!! 

Our reassurance scan was £59, I did see a place that could do it cheaper but I went to this same place through out my second pregnancy so I thought Id stick with them! 

Will add you Mel :) ahhh yay for the heartbeats!! :happydance:


----------



## drudai

Got my doppler today too. Not sure if it's because I wasn't pressing hard enough but it only registered as high as 145. But I kept losing it so probably was barely on the baby.

I'll try again in couple of days. 10 weeks yippee! 2 to go.


----------



## Smille24

Mel that's amazing. When I found the hb on the doppler it was only 127. I freaked out. Here I was looking too low so that's why.


----------



## Flourish

My email is [email protected] 

Picks that must be so scary. Hopefully everything will be okay for you and not long until you can get scanned again to check. 

Angela really pleased everything was okay for you.


----------



## waiting2c

I am not sure what email address my Facebook is under doh!! Will try and find out


----------



## jenniferannex

I just count the heart beat myself and Work it out, my Doppler says it on the screen but I always find it inaccurate if youre not fully on it. Will add your email now flourish.

Waiting just give me all your emails one is bound to work :haha:


----------



## Picksbaby

I have booked a scan but it&#8217;s not till February I&#8217;m
Going to call and see if I can change it.

I&#8217;m not due for another scan at the hospital till the 7th Feb.

Jan - what is the Facebook group called I don&#8217;t think I&#8217;ve been added xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Mel yay for finding the HB for both babies x

Picks its a closed group if you put your email add up on here or send it privately to Jen she will add you xx

Jen it is a small world you never know we might bump into eachother some day lol xx


----------



## jenniferannex

Picks I did add you with the email you gave yesterday but it still says its waiting for your acceptance but Im guessing you havent got a notification? I can add you as a friend and add you that way, or I could make the group closed for now instead of secret and post the link. Then make it secret it again once youre in xx


----------



## mel28nicole

Jennifer I havent received an email yet.


----------



## jenniferannex

I don't know whats going on with the Facebook group as picks didn't either. PM me your Facebook name and i can add you if you want and add you in the group that way. I had to do that with Picks x


----------



## waiting2c

Email will either be [email protected] or [email protected]

Thanks!!!


----------



## jenniferannex

Ive added both those emails waiting so hope it works! Mel Ive added your email again to see if it works a second time. 

How is everyone? My 3 year old decided to stay in bed until 7.45 this morning but I was awake from 6.10am! Typical! I just feel like I need a hugeeeee sleep!


----------



## AngelaALA

11 weeks today guys for anyone not on the group yet just 2 wks left of the 1st tri xx

How is everyone doing xx


----------



## Smille24

I feel fat lol. I can't button my pants so yesterday I said screw it and put on my maternity jeans. This is my 3rd, so I guess it's ok to be showing so early. The vitamin B-6 is helping but I still got sick last night. I'm at least keeping some meals down.

Jenn- that's rough. My dh is on afternoons right now and works until 10pm. I've been taking advantage of that and going to bed at 8 lol.


----------



## mel28nicole

MAde it in! Thank you!

Last two days Ive thrown up due to smells. My dog puked yesterday and it was god awful. Then today the smell of ketchup had me running to the bathroom. Ugh


----------



## jenniferannex

Me too Smille!! I need to start eating back healthy as I've been so bad just eating what i fancy but thats no good for me or baby. So back to behaving! Hopefully i'll feel less bloated.

Ahh mel that sucks :( Hope it passes for you soon!


----------



## Starlight32

The smell of diaper changes never bothered me but now I'm feeling like I'm going to puke! I hide it though because I don't want to offend my daughter!


----------



## drudai

I've got some kind of flu or bug... haven't eaten anything since a donut Friday morning. I had a 101 fever Friday night, kept it down with Tylenol but definitely gave me a scare. :(

Checked baby this morning and little one move from one side to the other! Swimming already...


----------



## LynAnne

Starlight, changing dirty nappies is the worst at the moment. It's never ever bothered me, even when there have been grim ones but honestly even the most straightforward ones have mever gagging! Glad to have had my DH home this weekend. Not looking forward to the rest of the week though. 

I have my scan on thursday afternoon. I feel so terrified but I'm also really looking forward to see baby again - so long as they are growing away nicely!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Sorry you're all feeling so rough! Glad to hear about all those dopplers and everything though. My friend managed to persuade me not to spend money on one... for now ;) I usually start feeling movement at 15 weeks and with twins I don't know if it will be before or after that, so not long to hold out...

I seemed to have reached peak nausea today. I've been gagging a lot, and food smells are just the worst. I've gone off lots of foods - ironically all I want is meat and chicken and fresh salad, no junk food - especially not chocolate or sweet desserts - white chocolate used to be my favorite food ever and now I'm sooo not into it.


----------



## AngelaALA

Sorry to hear your all still struggling with MS but we're nearly all out the first tri now so hopefully it will pass xx

Im the same Smillie need to eat better as lately all Ive ate is beige food crisps, pasties, pizza, chips all bad stuff no wonder Ive put on weight so Ive bought healthy stuff for work fruit and veg need more colour in my diet xx


----------



## Smille24

I'm not eating bad, it's just from popping out lol. I've barely been able to eat up until now. 

Oh the smells. Changing diapers makes me ill. Then in church today a boy was eating an orange and it took all I had not to puke.


----------



## jenniferannex

Ahh Im loving oranges right now! Oranges, apples anything fruity! Sorry, that probably makes you feel worse doesnt it :haha:


----------



## Smille24

Jenn- &#128514; no. My lo loves oranges so I suck it up.


----------



## Flourish

I'm loving fruit right now as well. Can't face anything salty or greasy at the moment though.


----------



## jenniferannex

Never a bad thing flourish! I have done the last few weeks but not now, I made some soup today and really enjoyed it, starving now though, cant wait for tea!


----------



## Chrissi1981

I still have a great disinterest in food apart from sweets, biscuits and cheese ! I loved orange juice in my last pregnancy with sparkling water. Now I'm more or less the same as well. No still water please and not coffee or tea. 

I caved in today and went for a scan. All is well. Baby bang on schedule although due date is 29th August not the 31st. https://https://tricefy4.com/patient_links/0c46783a6c506bb4/instances/34189286.jpg
 



Attached Files:







5F40AAAD-5138-415B-BED8-E6ECA7180925.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## jenniferannex

Ahh great news Chrissi &#128525; lovely photos!


----------



## Catmumof4

Wooo I caught up! 4 Days off and that was a lot of reading!! Hope everyone is OK?! I am back on a small dose of antidepressants now so will stop moaning lmao!

Look at all u skinny Minnie's looking fabulous with your bumps! Il be lucky to even show but I have lost 5.5lb in 2 weeks so here's to looking better after pregnancy


----------



## Smille24

I forgot to post a bump pic. Yesterday was such a busy day and I am beyond exhausted. Scan tomorrow and I can't wait. I'm starting to get really hungry now which is better than not being able to eat. 

Chrissi- lovely photos! I changed your due date. 

Catmum- I'm glad you are on a small dose. I hope it helps. Congrats on losing 5.5 lbs that's great!


----------



## LynAnne

My scan has been changed to Wednesday instead of Thursday. I am so terrified but excited too. Ah, this anxiety is the absolute worse.


----------



## Catmumof4

Oo I forgot to say I'd like to join the Facebook page too please, [email protected] xx


----------



## Chrissi1981

LynAnne said:


> My scan has been changed to Wednesday instead of Thursday. I am so terrified but excited too. Ah, this anxiety is the absolute worse.

I know what you mean. My anxiety was horrendous earlier today I had to stop and get a smoothie on the way to my scan as I thought I'd pass out. Least it's one day nearer !

Xx


----------



## jenniferannex

Cat I'm glad you're feeling better :flower: I will add you to the Facebook group now :D

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Smille, i bet you cant wait!! You've waited so patiently! 

Ahh LynAnn my scan is also on Weds! It is nerve wracking but So exciting!!!! :happydance:


----------



## harley81

Hi ladies &#55357;&#56842;

I realise I am (extremely) late to the party, but is it ok if I join please? I found out I was pregnant on 30th November and have been stalking the forums since then! It still hasn&#8217;t sunk in for me, we had a few early losses and other PCOS related problems that resulted in us having IVF to have our son. We then had another 2 failed rounds trying to conceive a sibling.... fast forward nearly 3 years and we got this surprise bfp!!!! Still can&#8217;t believe it, which is why it took so long to pluck up my courage to say hello. 

We had a scan on Saturday (the third this pregnancy &#55357;&#56834;) and saw a happy, wriggly baby and I thought I need to enjoy this x


----------



## mel28nicole

starlight- your ticker got me craving donuts! Dunkin Donuts just opened up down the street from me, I may need to stop down there later and get some :haha:

Welcome Harley!

My appointment went well today, she did hear the heart beats! She got 172 and 168 but she wasnt entirely sure on the second. She said its easier to find when theyre further along. But she said my uterus feels where it should so thats good. My appointments will be the same just like a singleton pregnancy, and I wont have another ultrasound til 20 weeks :( So Im gonna go private around 16/17 weeks to find out the sexes. She was able to answer all my questions. She said depending on baby position and how they cut my csection with Ash we can try for a VBAC. But Im gonna think it over, Im leaning towards having another csection since I really want to get my tubes tied. I rather get it all done at once. She also put me on baby aspirin since I had high blood pressure with my daughter, she said Im at a higher risk this time. My pressure today was 130/70 so not too bad. My next appointment is February 19th.


----------



## jenniferannex

Welcome Harley, you're never too late :D

Sorry to hear of your previous losses but congratulations on your surprise BFP :happydance: Thats amazing!


----------



## jenniferannex

Ahh thats fab Mel!! Im looking forward to finding out what you're having! Do you have any gut feelings as to what they are?


----------



## Flourish

Welcome Harley.... I have to ask.. is that your real name? Only because if we have a girl that is the name we have chosen as I love it.


----------



## harley81

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies :)

No, Harley is actually one of my rabbits :laugh2:


----------



## Chrissi1981

Welcome Harley ! Good luck with the scans ! I cannot understand why do they make you go till 20 weeks in the scans. Is an early scan included or do you have to go private for that as well ? We get one at 12 and 20 weeks here.

Xx


----------



## jenniferannex

Harley is such a lovely name! 

When would you say the 2nd tri starts? 13 weeks or 14 weeks? Some places say 13 others say 14. I think Ill go at 13 anyway :haha:


----------



## Starlight32

Jen I sent you a message. Hope it worked!


----------



## Smille24

Harley- welcome!!!! We're excited you're here. Congrats on your surprise bfp. When's your due date?

Mel- donuts sound amazing right now &#128514;.

Jenn- I consider 13 wks the 2nd tri


----------



## Nuthatch

Hey all, sorry i have been MIA again. I was starting to get duper overwhelmed being on here and then didnt want to be here if there was no hb at my ultrasound (which has happened so many times in the past for us). BUT ultrasound today showed a perfect, spot on 9 weeks baby with a heartbeat of 174. I sobbed. The poor ultrasound tech probably thought i was crazy. They also (finally) got my referral in for maternal fetal medicine so i will be watched like a hawk by specialists and that makes me feel better. 

So, i am back here and dont feel like i am jinxing things. New due date is 8/27, but no need to change it as it will probably change again.

Hope everyone is doing okay. I am so jealous of you ladies almost out of 1st tri. I have lost 9 lbs from puking and it doesnt seem to be going anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## Nuthatch

Oh, and i would love to join the facebook group. [email protected]


----------



## waiting2c

That is awesome news nuthatch!! So pleased for you!

Exciting all the scans taking place this week! I am desperate for another one but considering its only been 2 weeks since I had one I shouldn't be lol!

Spend most of my days at the moment feeling nauseous - cant wait to be a bit further along!

Not long till second tri for a lot of you ladies! How exciting!


----------



## TTCBean

I've been having terrible migraines every other day, it's driving me crazy. They are so painful. Anyone experience this?

I'm also experiencing very bad nightmares nearly every night. Once I wake I can't fall back asleep. I am so tired.


----------



## harley81

I&#8217;m the same with the nightmares and crazy dreams, I remember it was like this last time. I think our bodies prepare us for the lack of sleep ahead!

I&#8217;m due aug 6th ish, but will be having a section at the end of July as my son was born via a cat 1 section due to his heart rate disappearing each time I had a contraction. I am soooo glad the NHS said it was ok for me to have an elective section, I couldn&#8217;t cope with that again, it was really scary. Thank goodness he was fine though.

Could I join the Facebook group too please? My email is [email protected]


----------



## jenniferannex

I will move over at 13 weeks then :D 

Ahh amazing news nuthatch :cloud9: 

Ive been having some odd dreams but no nightmares as of yet (touch wood) 

I will add you both to the group now :D

Eeeeeek scan day tomorrow!


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey harley,

Nuthatch that is such great news!! I'm so jealous of you all in 11-12 weeks already! Feel I should probably join the September group I always go over haha morning sickness is pretty bad this morning, my amazing partner took the girls to school for me so I can chill. I can't tell if I'm hungry or not sounds crazy I no but it's such an oddv feeling!! 

Hope you're all well x


----------



## jenniferannex

Nooo Cat stay here with us :D or you could join both! Aslong as you dont leave us :haha:


----------



## Smille24

Nuthatch- vitamin B-6 has helped me tremendously.

I use to have terrible nightmares when I was pregnant with my 2nd. Not so much right now. I'm so nervous about the scan. I'm terrified they'll tell us twins lol.


----------



## jenniferannex

Ooooo it could be :haha: what time is your scan? Im guessing youre around 5 hours behind me? Its 12.35pm in the UK


----------



## Smille24

jenniferannex said:


> Ooooo it could be :haha: what time is your scan? Im guessing youre around 5 hours behind me? Its 12.35pm in the UK

It's at 10:30am, so 1 hour from now.


----------



## jenniferannex

Im having problems with a few peoples email invites to the group. Some have worked and some havent. I think what Ill do is make the group closed so I can put the link in here and then you can request to join. Then once everyone is in make it secret again. Would everyone be ok with this?


----------



## Picksbaby

I&#8217;ve been suffering really bad with head aches. I&#8217;ve recently purchased this roll on type things called 4head and it working a treat I&#8217;ve put it on temples and forehead when I feel it coming and it eases it off. It&#8217;s still there but it makes it so much more bareable! I can function! I&#8217;ve had one every day for nearly the past week now


----------



## Picksbaby

All these scans coming up! Makes me excited!!!

I&#8217;ve got to wait till the 7th Feb for my next one if feel like forever away. Also got another private scan booked for the 18th Feb to finally tell the girls we&#8217;re having a baby!!


----------



## Picksbaby

The more people we tell the more I&#8217;m like crap!!! We&#8217;re having a baby!!!

Some days I feel like I&#8217;ve got myself together we&#8217;ve got this yes we&#8217;re having a baby! Positive vibes and the next day I&#8217;m like ahhhh shit! What am I doing! How am I going to manage another child! 

Is this just me that feels like this?


----------



## mel28nicole

Jennifer - Im thinking one of them is a boy. I just feel so different this time around compared to my daughter. Or maybe Im just really hoping at least one is a boy lol

Nuthatch - so happy to hear your scan went well!

Picks - thats how I feel! Im so nervous to go from 1 to 3. Going to be a totally different world but i am excited. 

I scheduled a private scan March 5th to find out the sexes. Its so far from now. I hope time goes fast lol


----------



## jenniferannex

Picks that sounds awful :nope: hopefully theyll ease off soon. I feel exactly the same, but I think going from 2-3 will be easier than it was going from 1-2. Youre just adding an extra 1 :haha: 

Smille I hope your scan went well!


----------



## jenniferannex

Right, I've made our Facebook group closed for now instead of private just while people join. No one will be able to see the posts but the group will be visable if someone searches for it. I'll change it back to secret once you're in. I've been having trouble adding nuthatch & Starlight so heres the link ladies 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/353066281824159/


----------



## Smille24

There's just 1 baby. I'm measuring 3 days ahead so I'm 12 weeks. HB was 156. We could see baby's nose, mouth and it's little arms and legs.


----------



## jenniferannex

Ahh fab news :cloud9: did you get a pic? Would love to see if you did!


----------



## Chrissi1981

jenniferannex said:


> Ahh fab news :cloud9: did you get a pic? Would love to see if you did!

I love scan pics !!!


----------



## vickyandchick

Smille that's fantastic news!:happydance:


----------



## Starlight32

Yay so happy for the great scans!

I'm so happy we saw our baby yesterday. Measuring 11w6d but they said that was consistent with my LMP (11w1d)-- due date is staying the same. I'll get a section the week before. 

My bump is big, people are noticing!

I requested to join the group, thanks Jenn!


----------



## Smille24

I posted it on our fb group. 

So my urine test from last week came back and shows a high level of rbc in my urine. They never called to tell me what that means. I googled it and it says it's a sign of preeclampsia. However I don't have high bp or anything. I know I was dehydrated from being ill. I'm irrirated they'd email results like that without calling if there is an issue.


----------



## Chrissi1981

Smille24 said:


> I posted it on our fb group.
> 
> So my urine test from last week came back and shows a high level of rbc in my urine. They never called to tell me what that means. I googled it and it says it's a sign of preeclampsia. However I don't have high bp or anything. I know I was dehydrated from being ill so idk. I'm irrirated they'd email results like that without calling.

Highly likely if you were ill it'll have something to do with that. Maybe worth telling them and perhaps you could redo the test ? Xx


----------



## Smille24

Chrissi1981 said:


> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> I posted it on our fb group.
> 
> So my urine test from last week came back and shows a high level of rbc in my urine. They never called to tell me what that means. I googled it and it says it's a sign of preeclampsia. However I don't have high bp or anything. I know I was dehydrated from being ill so idk. I'm irrirated they'd email results like that without calling.
> 
> Highly likely if you were ill it'll have something to do with that. Maybe worth telling them and perhaps you could redo the test ? XxClick to expand...

I 100% agree. I have to redo the test monthly since it tests for preeclampsia and signs of diabetes. I emailed the dr. Hopefully I get a response.


----------



## jenniferannex

It probably is that whats caused it but i agree you'd still think they would let you know. 

Fab news about the can starlight, all that waiting was worth it!! 

I have my scan in under 2 hours at 11am i am so excited i may wee!!! :haha:


----------



## LynAnne

Gah, today is not my day. My living room window has blown open in this wind and I can't get the locking mechanism to hold any more so I'm stuck with my house slowly freezing. Then DS almost broke the zip on my couch covers but I managed to fix it. I was awake last night due to a combination of DS and the wind. I feel very sick, probably mainly due to nerves about my scan this afternoon. Today is not my day.

I really hope this scan goes well and I can turn this day around.


----------



## Smille24

Lyn- good luck at your scan.

So rbc in urine can also be a sign of uti or kidney issues. I have zero pain and noticed zero changes in my health. My dh says to stop worrying but I can't. Stupid Google. I shouldn't have looked.


----------



## jenniferannex

Scan went perfect &#128525; Im measuring ahead slightly she put me at 13 weeks 4 days, which gives me a new due date of 28th July, but I think Ill stay put in the August group if thats ok &#128518; baby was lying flat on its tummy so its upside down the photos, it looks like its running!

https://i64.tinypic.com/2e0rzls.jpg


----------



## chellelou21

Ahhh. That's a lovely scan Jenn. I've got mine tomorrow! I hope I'm measuring ahead.


----------



## Smille24

Jenn- please feel free to stay!


----------



## Smille24

In case not everyone saw, this is my scan pic. Any guesses? I've heard there's a skull theory but I know nothing about it.
 



Attached Files:







1516743989565.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## jenniferannex

Thank you :) Ooo fingers crossed Chelle!! 

Im pretty rubbish at guessing smille but I'm going to guess girl. I am always wrong though :haha:


----------



## Smille24

I called my dr. She said all of the results were normal and no infections. She said you can show higher count of rbcs when pregnant but they were not at all concerned. She also said no more internet.


----------



## Smille24

jenniferannex said:


> Thank you :) Ooo fingers crossed Chelle!!
> 
> Im pretty rubbish at guessing smille but I'm going to guess girl. I am always wrong though :haha:

So am I. I thought boy for both girls, so I figure I'll say girl and maybe be wrong :haha:


----------



## Chrissi1981

Smille24 said:


> In case not everyone saw, this is my scan pic. Any guesses? I've heard there's a skull theory but I know nothing about it.

Not sure but if that's the nub it looks like a girl.do the pee and baking soda test ! Xx


----------



## Smille24

Chrissi1981 said:


> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> In case not everyone saw, this is my scan pic. Any guesses? I've heard there's a skull theory but I know nothing about it.
> 
> Not sure but if that's the nub it looks like a girl.do the pee and baking soda test ! XxClick to expand...

I'll have to try that


----------



## jenniferannex

Smille I also thought my 2 were boys so I really cant guess :haha: my husband said girls with both and was right, this time he says a boy so we will see!


----------



## Chrissi1981

I swore I was having a girl and had a boy ! No idea this time I will try the pee test soon hehehe !! Loving the scan pics. Mine with the NHS will be end of Feb. But going to cancel and go private in 2 weeks for the harmony. I wanna announce for Valentines !! It's all too exciting. Can't wait to be out this trimester though it's so rough. 

Xx


----------



## Chrissi1981

jenniferannex said:


> Smille I also thought my 2 were boys so I really cant guess :haha: my husband said girls with both and was right, this time he says a boy so we will see!

Yay !!! So lovely ! It'll all go so quick for us now x


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey all I just joined the fb group! I have my first midwife appointment on Friday but still don't have the date for my scan. My drs has confused me because (I'm in the UK) and I went beginning of Dec to tell him I was pregnant and he told me to book my first midwife appointment with the receptionist, so I did and I haven't heard back from the midwife or has a scan date? X


----------



## Catmumof4

Congrats on all scan photos by the way x


----------



## vickyandchick

Fantastic scan photos everyone! Still got another 13 days till mine, boooo:haha:


----------



## jenniferannex

Im sure it will come round quick Vicky!! :D


----------



## Smille24

My friends were telling me about a ring test. They said they know 10+ people who've tried it including them and it was 100% accurate.


----------



## LynAnne

Scan was great, baby is healthy and was wriggling about. I'll post a picture tomorrow - and join the fb group then too. I'm 12w6d so my due date has changed to the 2nd of August, the day after our fourth weddino anniversay!


----------



## jenniferannex

Smille is that the one where you look to see if the ring goes in circles or up and down?

Great news LynAnn :)


----------



## Chrissi1981

Catmumof4 said:


> Hey all I just joined the fb group! I have my first midwife appointment on Friday but still don't have the date for my scan. My drs has confused me because (I'm in the UK) and I went beginning of Dec to tell him I was pregnant and he told me to book my first midwife appointment with the receptionist, so I did and I haven't heard back from the midwife or has a scan date? X

I don't have a scan date either but I only went last week so presume it'll be another week before I find out. Maybe chase them up. But you still have four weeks to go before they ideally like to scan so I wouldn't worry it'll come through soon xx


----------



## Catmumof4

Ah OK thank u, I guess I'm just being impatient, can I just unload on you all a second but I just don't feel pregnant, like iv had morning sickness but not really bad more nausea, tiredness but that is a symptom I get from my fibro anyway, I have had the early scan and saw a heartbeat but I just don't feel it! This is so weird! I'm not sure if it is because I have been through soo much this past year or because I struggled with coming off the medication I was on or what but I just don't feel pregnant, and I keep having moments of fear where I think I can't do this but then il be fine again. Iv felt all my babies very early so I'm hoping I do with this one aswell so I can try and get my body to come to terms that I'm pregnant. My last labour was soo traumatic that I'm terrified of going through it all again... Not much you can all say but I just needed to vent xx


----------



## jenniferannex

Ahh cat you can offload on is whenever you feel. Pregnancy is tough as it is without having to deal with other things too! Im sure once you feel baby youll be fine :hugs:


----------



## Chrissi1981

Catmumof4 said:


> Ah OK thank u, I guess I'm just being impatient, can I just unload on you all a second but I just don't feel pregnant, like iv had morning sickness but not really bad more nausea, tiredness but that is a symptom I get from my fibro anyway, I have had the early scan and saw a heartbeat but I just don't feel it! This is so weird! I'm not sure if it is because I have been through soo much this past year or because I struggled with coming off the medication I was on or what but I just don't feel pregnant, and I keep having moments of fear where I think I can't do this but then il be fine again. Iv felt all my babies very early so I'm hoping I do with this one aswell so I can try and get my body to come to terms that I'm pregnant. My last labour was soo traumatic that I'm terrified of going through it all again... Not much you can all say but I just needed to vent xx

Have you thought of a homebirth. Can be the most healing experience ever. A lot of women who've had traumatic births in hospitals have gone on to have the most amazing home births. If it's an option you'd consider I've tons of information to help prep you and get your head around the whole thing. My friend had a birth centre first birth last year and she was so scared. Told her lovely there's really nothing to be scared but you have to educate and prep yourself. She went on to have an incredible birth I cried so much when she told me ... lol I'm a soppy !!! Let me know and I can help you lovely xx


----------



## Nuthatch

:hugs: Cat, you can always vent here. I totally get the worry with not feeling pregnant. I would be so anxious all the time if I wasn't throwing up ALL THE TIME. I am going to be a wreck once my symptoms start to subside. But, you ARE pregnant and you have seen the heartbeat so that is great!

And jen- definitely stay with us!


----------



## Smille24

jenniferannex said:


> Smille is that the one where you look to see if the ring goes in circles or up and down?
> 
> Great news LynAnn :)

Yep!


----------



## waiting2c

Fantastic scan news to all of you with scans. 

I have ages till my next one.. like 4 weeks or so, must actually book a date I suppose.

Sorry not posting much at the moment, having a crazy busy week, when I am not working im just sitting as feel awful and tired and nauseous, will do better next week I hope!


----------



## Catmumof4

Chrissi I'm one of the people that usually have every drug on the planet and still complains but this time round I'm totally against hospital!! My mum had 4 and was there for one of my previous and I told her that she would probably end up delivering Because it may be different now but you weren't allowed a home birth in my region last time I had a baby because there wasn't enough midwives, x


----------



## AngelaALA

Chrissie great scan pics so made up for you xx

Cat amazing on the weight loss pass some thinspiration my way I just keep gaining. That is wierd about the Drs I would chase them up normally your first midwife appt is between 8-10 wks and scan around 12wks xx cat you can offload as much as you want here have you thought about a section a friend due to having such a traumatic child birth experience for her first had a section for her second and she said it was the best decision ever for her dalk to midwife about your options and fears they're there to help and off guidance and support xx

Mel thats amazing news so happy you got to hear the babies HBs xx

Welcome Harley and congratulations my BFP is through IVF too and just like you I had a failed cycle before this xx

Nuthatch so happy all has gone well at your scan xx

Smile congeats thats such a great scan pic and glad the Drs have cleared up the issue with the RBC results, my guess based on the scan pic is a boy xx whats the ring test xx

Starlight Im so happy for you finally to have your scan and everything is fine I bet you were ecstatic xx

Jenn yes please stay and fantastic news so glad all went well beautiful scan pic xx

Amazing news LynAnn so made up for you that all went well xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Sorry Ive been MIA on here but you all know from the FB Group that Im still exhausted all the time and had issues with bleeding which has taken it out of me xx

So guys Id like to ask a question to all the mummies already with kids and also ones without that have spoken to mums what is the necessity items you cant live without for baby that you recommend and what was a waist of money xx Ive been told a milk prep machine is a must have if not breastfeeding and a changing station is a waist of time xx


----------



## Chrissi1981

Catmumof4 said:


> Chrissi I'm one of the people that usually have every drug on the planet and still complains but this time round I'm totally against hospital!! My mum had 4 and was there for one of my previous and I told her that she would probably end up delivering Because it may be different now but you weren't allowed a home birth in my region last time I had a baby because there wasn't enough midwives, x

I know it's pricey but if you can look into an independent midwife xx


----------



## Chrissi1981

AngelaALA said:


> Sorry Ive been MIA on here but you all know from the FB Group that Im still exhausted all the time and had issues with bleeding which has taken it out of me xx
> 
> So guys Id like to ask a question to all the mummies already with kids and also ones without that have spoken to mums what is the necessity items you cant live without for baby that you recommend and what was a waist of money xx Ive been told a milk prep machine is a must have if not breastfeeding and a changing station is a waist of time xx

Yeah a breast pump is the best. I got one for free can you believe best thing ever. I'd say a bed side cot like a snuz pod, a sling (sling library sessions are the best for finding the best one for you and your baby), nipple cream by mama earth on amazon, amazing stuff and no need to worry about wiping it off before a feed perfectly safe for baby, muslins, meal service by family lol if they are local if not convince friends to bring food around for you, tonnes of maternity pads - like loads !!! That's it for the start. Honestly you need very little. Baby needs lots of love and affection and wants to be as close as possible to mama. 

Big love xx


----------



## Catmumof4

See at first I found the prep machines pointless but then they became the best things ever lol, I'm not one who usually breastfeeds (I no a few of u will disagree with that) so bottles and milk, a pram/carseat, Breast and maternity pads, clothes, bibs/muslin whichever you decide, one thing I needed was car sun shields, baby wash and towels, probably too much but that's the start of my list lol x


----------



## Smille24

The ring test predicts gender of kids and how many you'll have. You take a strand of your hair and thread your wedding ring or a ring through it. Place your hand palm side down. Lay ring on hand then wave it around each finger starting with pinky then back around each finger ending with pinky. Hang the ring in the middle of your hand and if it spins in a circle it's a girl, side to side boy. You repeat until ring no longer moves after waving it around your hand. There are Youtube videos. I'm going to try it later and see if it works.


----------



## LynAnne

The prep machine was a must for me. Not useful at first as I think the lowest it makes is 4 oz and obviously baby will on be taking 2 or 3 oz at first. I also swore by a wrap to get anything done and then moved up to an ergo 360 once DS was older. I borrowed my sil's wrap before I bought the ergo so I think that I might just buy the newborn insert this time around. Then it's all just the obvious: a crib for your bedroom, car seat, pram etc. and for after labour lots of maternity pads, breasts pads whether you choose to breastfeed or not and I swear by prontesan gel that the midwife gave me for protecting stitches and helping them heal!


----------



## Smille24

Ok so the order I got was girl, girl, boy and it stopped.


----------



## mel28nicole

Oh hopefully its true!! It took me a million years to thread the damn hair through the ring but when I did it I got girl boy boy so Im curious if it really works


----------



## Catmumof4

Ohh I want to do It hahaha I will later il look for a video on YouTube lol this is baby 5 for me so we will see lol


----------



## jenniferannex

Mine says a girl! Doesnt surprise me Im fully expecting another girl!


----------



## mel28nicole

I was getting nervous because I was having a hard time pinpointing the babies on the Doppler. But I think I got it! Theyre both on my left side, which is funny because my daughter was always on my right early on. The first I get is high 160/170 and the other I move a little more to the left and I get a lower 160 reading. Makes me feel a bit better. I have a scan scheduled for Monday so I cant wait to see them. They will also be giving us teddy bears with the heart beat recorded inside and I just find that so adorable!


----------



## jenniferannex

Ahh Mel I bet its so hard finding 2!! But they sound perfect! I bet you cant wait for your scan! Be sure to share pics &#128525;


----------



## vickyandchick

Mel that's so cute! 
I did the ring test and it boy then girl :)


----------



## Smille24

My friends swear by this test so I hope it's right. It was right about us only having 3 bc I'm getting my tubes tied.


----------



## mapha2

Hello ladies, hope you are all well. It's been a while and have a lot of catching up to do. All is well from me and bubs is doing well :)


----------



## jenniferannex

Glad to hear everything is going well Mapha :flower: 

Ring test said girl girl boy for me. Will find out in just under 2 weeks! Cant wait!


----------



## AngelaALA

Hey guys it will be interesting to see if all the predictions come true Ill be doing mine after scan on Tuesday it will be my dating scan yay xx

Im officially 12wks today Im classing 13wks the 2nd tri so only 1 more week to go xx my tiredness looks like its finally staring to pass and Im hoping the bleeding once out of 1st tri and hormones settle down will pass too xx

Mel Ive seen them teddies it sounds so cute goidluck with the scan xx


----------



## jenniferannex

Yay for 12 weeks! Im still really tired Im hoping it dissapears soon, but with these other 2 to look after Im not holding out much hope!


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey all glad everyone is OK, iv just started getting back to normal and I now have a cold lmao! Just wonderful, on the plus side I had my first midwife appointment fro she was amazing! I'm finally starting to feel a bit more positive about having this baby xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Glad everything went well at your appt Cat when is your scan xx

Jenni Im shattered running around after myself so god knows how you feel looking after 2 kids aswell xx


----------



## TTCBean

The ring test said boy, boy, girl for me multiple times! I have 2 boys already so curious if it's true about a girl!

Woke up this morning with a cold &#128542; And it seems my boys have it as well... ugh!


----------



## Smille24

Both of my girls had a cold and luckily I don't have it yet. I'm really crampy today. I think I did too much yesterday. 2 days until 2nd tri!! Tiredness is not wearing off at all. 

Cat- I'm glad you're feeling more positive.


----------



## jenniferannex

Ill be so interested to see if the ring test is right for us! Only 12 days until I find out! Will be the longest 12 days ever! 

Ahh TTC sorry youre feeling rubbish! Hope youre better soon. My husband has just had man flu :haha: I seem to of missed it though thankfully! 

Cat Im glad youre feeling better, I always think things start to get a little easier in every way once you start moving into the 2nd tri


----------



## waiting2c

Hey ladies - wow nearly 2nd tri for a lot of you! That is so nice! 

Still trucking along in first here, nausea a bit better past two days, although we are in the middle of some humid hot weather so still feel icky lol!

No news to report, next scan still 3 weeks away, still waiting to hear back from the midwife, but hopefully have an appointment in 2 weeks. Hoping things pick up from there as its all really boring at the moment, and slow.


----------



## TTCBean

Sorry if I missed it, but how are some of you finding out the sex so soon? Private scans?
Not sure how I'll survive another 6-7 weeks until we can find out!


----------



## drudai

I've decided on private scan at 16 weeks. :) I wanna know early this time.


----------



## Flourish

We've got our first scan on Wednesday...! Finally! Feels like I've been waiting forever. 
DH has mentioned a private gender scan before our 20 week one as he's not sure if he can hold out that long. Im trying to persuade him to wait as we can then have a scan later in the pregnancy if he still wants.


----------



## AngelaALA

Im undecided whether to pay for an early gender scan or wait till 20 wk scan we shall see how I feel closer to 16wk mark Im still undecided aswell about having the checking for abnormalities scan my dating scan is tomorrow cant wait xx


----------



## jenniferannex

Yes having a private gender scan, its £60 here but Im so impatient I need to know :haha: 

Good luck for the scan tomorrow Cat :D how exciting! 

Flourish good luck to you for Wednesday aswell!

I lost 2lb at slimming world this week, happy with that Im trying to lose as much weight as poss before it all piles on. I have to have the gestational diabetess test this time as my BMI is slightly over. So Im trying to lose some on the way.


----------



## mel28nicole

Got to have my scan today and both babies are doing great! Both had heartbeats at 165. The private scan was so nice, such a wonderful environment and she gave us about 10 pictures including some 3D ones. Im usually patient enough to wait til 20 weeks but she was so great Im going again. So Ill be 16 weeks when we go again, 5 more weeks to go!


----------



## Chrissi1981

Are there any other people here that won't find out the gender? I really want to keep mine a surprise this time. Although I did the baking soda urine test and well it fizzed a little so I guess a boy. lol although I really want a girl I'd love another boy ... hehehe


----------



## AngelaALA

Flourish goodluck for Wednesday just one more day to wait xx

Jenni thats great news on the weight loss keep up the good work xx

Mel thats amazing news will you find put the sexes xx

Chrissi your stronger than me if you hold out but Im just so impatient I need to know xx


----------



## jenniferannex

Me too Ang!! I think theres a few Chrissi who aren't finding out. I know Hannah is one of them xx


----------



## chellelou21

I have changed my mind now and am definitely going to find out. Im now quite tempted to book a gender Scan!! Had my 12 week scan last week and baby is doing well despite the hyperemesis! I'm now due at the end of July, 5 days earlier than my first Scan! So happy to have made it to second tri!


----------



## Catmumof4

I'm not finding out this time round, hey all glad your well sorry iv been MIA I got wrapped up in a book lmfao!!! Anyone else constantly feeling hungry but eating makes u feel sick, I haven't been sick for a little while now but eating is still a chore! Lmao. Still not had my scan date through yet either so hoping that will come soon... X


----------



## jenniferannex

Ahh cat glad youre feeling a little bit better! Hopefully thats the end of it!

Oooo chelle me too! They put me forward 5 days too. We are days apart!


----------



## LynAnne

I don't know how those of you not finding out do it. I honestly can't imagine waiting until baby is born. I'm far too impatient! I'm going to wait until my 20 week scan with the NHS though which is the 14th of March. If for whatever reason they can't tell me the gender then I'll book a private gender scan. Don't really want to be spending extra money I don't need to! Especially with my window still needing fixed.

That's me starting to feel extra lumpy. Can't wait to have a proper bump and stop just feeling squishy!


----------



## jenniferannex

They definitely have amazing will power LynAnne! I have a friend who kept it as a surprise and she said her whole pregnancy was torture :haha:

I feel the same! Bit flumpy and podgy! Need the proper bump to come out. Whats everyone up to today? Its a lovely day where i am so i think ill get my 3 year old out for a walk with her dolls pram.


----------



## mel28nicole

Ill be finding out. I dont have that kind of will power lmao. We didnt really keep a lot from my daughter since we moved so we have a lot of stuff we need to get despite what the sexes are. It would be awesome to go the whole way and be surprised but I just cant lmao


----------



## waiting2c

I will definitely be finding out, part of me would like the surprise of it but the other part wants to be sorted, and as its our last we can then get rid of all the baby clothes we have been keeping for the other gender. Our garage is full of boxes of girls and boys clothes!

How is everyone doing? Feeling better now you are in second tri??

I am still bringing up the rear in first lol, 3 weeks till scan day (no doubt the longest three weeks of my life lol)


----------



## Smille24

The past 2 days I've gone back to throwing up again. I thought for sure it would've ended by now ugh. The weather is really cold here. I'm looking forward to spring and walks in the park.

It does take amazing will power to not find out. I personally couldn't do it. My friend stayed team yellow and she thought she was having a girl, it was a boy.


----------



## AngelaALA

My scan went really well baby is perfectly fine seen it moving and it was swallowing looked like it was sucking its thumb could see the jaw and nose and even its fingers and feet so lovely Im in love already xx

They checked the heart could see its ventricles forming and the brain split into 4 sections said all looks perfect. They did the down syndrome test checked fluid at back of head said anything over 3mm is a worry mine was 1.6mm so is perfect based on my previous bloods the scan my age and bmi they would put me low risk but I just have to wait for my new bloods to come back. Im so made up Im also ahead they said Im 12wks and 5days so new due date is 9th August xx
 



Attached Files:







20180130_220651.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LynAnne

Lovely scan picture, AngelaALA. 

We had another horrible night with DS wide awake (and screaming this time for most of it) from 11.30pm to about 4am. I'm absolutely exhausted. I've also got a headache which isn't helping. I think i only had about thtee or four with DS but I've had quite a few of them already this pregnancy. It's rubbish. Anyone else suffering? Advice?

Meant to finally have some guy come round tomorrow to fix our living room window which has been broken for a week and it's got me so on edge. Headache might not be being helped by stress! I've never been formally diagnosed with anxiety but i really struggle with social things or meeting people I don't know. Especially having them in my house! Feeling overwhelmed that I have to juggle DS, the dog and the window man. Gah! Is it absolutely ridiculous of me (a 28 year old woman) to want DH to take the day off work to be here?


----------



## AngelaALA

No its not LynnAnne and your hormones are all over the place right now which wont be helping your feelings you can take paracetemol for your headaches its perfectly safe I hope the stress and anxiety passes soon for you though and once your window is fixed that will be one less worry and your house can get safe and warm again xx


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Woohoo, my nausea is finally starting to go away! I'm still super fussy about what I want to eat and feel horrible if I eat the wrong thing, but so much better - I'm so happy! Starting to look a bit round as well, I suppose that's no surprise - no way 2 12 week fetuses could fit in my body without it showing ;)

Glad to hear all the good scan news!


----------



## OhHappyZ

LynAnne said:


> I don't know how those of you not finding out do it. I honestly can't imagine waiting until baby is born. I'm far too impatient!

For me, it's pretty easy. I believe it is the one surprise we can give ourselves during pregnancy. Also, I am not a fan of overly frilly girl clothes and items, so by not finding out it's an easy way to avoid those type of gifts ha!


----------



## AngelaALA

Ella so glad your MS is staring to disappear xx

Happy lol Im kind of with you on that one I like pretty girl clothes but nothing too OTT and frilly and puffy xx


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

I hate surprises - I feel the opposite of you OhHappy - that there are SO many surprises in pregnancy and I don't want the gender to be yet another one! We only tell close family though, and we keep it a secret from everyone else.


----------



## Smille24

Lyn- idk if you're into them, but peppermint or lavender oil can ease headaches. You can mix one with coconut oil and apply to your temples.

One positive thing about not finding out the gender is if you have a baby shower, you get more of what you're asking for because gender neutral clothes are hard to find. For my baby shower, people bought mostly clothes and I didn't need them. 

I love all of these scan photos! Soon we'll be finding out the genders!


----------



## vickyandchick

We're definitely finding out the gender, I've convinced my OH to get a private scan as we're having to wait so long for our 12 week one :)

So glad to see that everyone's scans have gone well:flower:
When does everyone think second tri starts? I've seen either 13 or 14 weeks


----------



## Smille24

vickyandchick said:


> We're definitely finding out the gender, I've convinced my OH to get a private scan as we're having to wait so long for our 12 week one :)
> 
> So glad to see that everyone's scans have gone well:flower:
> When does everyone think second tri starts? I've seen either 13 or 14 weeks

I thought it was 13 weeks, but then I read it was either 13 or 14 weeks. So many conflicting answers.


----------



## mel28nicole

I understand it as 14 weeks, 3rd tri 28 weeks (since pregnancy can go on to 42 weeks)


----------



## AngelaALA

I thought it was 13 wks guys thats why you have a scan around 12 wk mark xx Yay Im 13 wks today that 12 wk went quick since I jumped forward 4 days lol xx


----------



## LynAnne

I've read it is 13 weeks as you begin your 14th week of pregnancy and that's where the confusion begins. As in you're in your 1st week of pregnancy when you haven't acually passed the week mark, iykwim. 27 weeks for third trimester, 28th week of pregnancy.

Smile, I might just have to try that for headaches in the future especially if I'm going to get them more frequently this pregnancy!

Happy, they are good reasons to wait to find out but I still don't have the willpower to wait. I like to know as after several losses where I didn't know gender it helps me feel more bonded with baby, like I'm actually going to have a baby. Plus I don't have a baby shower. Any gifts we got for DS were all after he was born when everyone knew his gender anyway!


----------



## jenniferannex

Yeh I agree 13 weeks as its the 14th week of pregnancy. But youre pregnant so move over at 12 if you like cos you can get away with anything :haha:

I think its lovely people dont find out the gender and what a great surprise! I would if I could but I dont have that willpower :dohh: plus the surprise for me is what my baby will look like :cloud9: 

Hope youre all doing well! My tiredness seems to of eased, Im still tired come night time but Im not having to lie down and take a mid day nap anymore wahoo! Which is good as Ive been really busy with work. Im hoping I stay a little more energised through the whole pregnancy, one can hope :haha:


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

The timeline my doctor gave me says 2nd tri starts at 13 weeks and 3 days, so I'm going by that, but the sooner the better really! No one like 1st tri!!!


----------



## Catmumof4

I feel so far behind everyone!! Lol got my 12 week scan through, the 21st Feb! X


----------



## Smille24

Ella_Hopeful said:


> The timeline my doctor gave me says 2nd tri starts at 13 weeks and 3 days, so I'm going by that, but the sooner the better really! No one like 1st tri!!!

Oh good that's tomorrow for me!!!


----------



## AngelaALA

Cat you will soon be in the 2nd tri and scan will come around quick xx

LynAnn Im the same not having a baby shower its only really starting to become a thing in England and with my job its too awkward due to everyone working shifts and not all the same shifts so Id have to have about 3 in order to include everyone xx


----------



## Catmumof4

I'm not having one either tbh, I agree it's not really the done thing here yet lol x


----------



## Smille24

I had a shower with both kids (not by choice). My mil insisted on the 2nd one which ended up being useful since 8 yrs had past since having a child. I will not have one this time regardless if it's a boy. The only thing we need is a double stroller and I'd like a better carrier which we can afford.


----------



## LynAnne

I don't think that showers are particularly popular over here. I don't know anyone who has had a shower and gotten much more than clothes, toys or cute knick-knacks either. I might be wrong but I always get the impression that in the US the big ticket items are also sometimes got by guests? My in-laws bought our travel system and some family chip in for some of the other stuff but mainly DH and I bought it all. Fortunately we don't really need much new as I got mainly neutral stuff. I really should write a list of new stuff for baby so I can work out what we do actually need.


----------



## Smille24

It is a big thing in the US especially for your 1st child. It is helpful, but I felt bad accepting expensive gifts. We went with gender neutral items just in case.

Our biggest expense will be a vehicle with 3rd row seating. I'd rather have a mini van, dh wants a larger suv. He has agreed to test drive both with an open mind to see what's more practical.


----------



## jenniferannex

I didnt have a baby shower with either of my 2. All of my friends have done it though, so with this one Im going to have one. Its more to do with getting everyone together and playing silly games that I like the most &#129303; plus I think my 2 girls would love to come as well. Gets them involved also! 

Hope everyone is well! Xx


----------



## Chrissi1981

I had a blessing Way which was nice. I asked that people didn't specifically buy unless they really felt the urge to and even then we had a gift list of practical items we would use. This time around I'm more interested in friends helping out with food so we don't have to worry about healthy food after giving birth ... a delivery service sounds like a great idea !!!


----------



## drudai

Brought out the belly band today, to hold up my jeans... button doesn't close comfortably anymore and the belt has to GO. I didn't anticipate showing this early.


----------



## drudai

Apparently my Dr actually does ultrasounds every appointment now!!

We got a great potty shot for 12 weeks.

BOY!


----------



## Smille24

drudai said:


> Apparently my Dr actually does ultrasounds every appointment now!!
> 
> We got a great potty shot for 12 weeks.
> 
> BOY!

Oh my gosh so soon! That's amazing!


----------



## drudai

Yeah his little willy was in full view. I was in shock!


----------



## vickyandchick

Drudai that's amazing they were able to see so earlier, how wonderful!


----------



## jenniferannex

Oh wow Drudai thats ace! Congrats on a little boy :blue: :happydance:

15 weeks today! :D 6 days until I find out if boy or girl! Im thinking another girl!


----------



## vickyandchick

Jennifer- so exciting! :D I can't believe we're already finding out genders, it's going so fast!


----------



## Smille24

I'm so jelly you all are starting for find out. I have over a month to wait.

I think I'm having another girl and am really struggling with a name. We were dead set on Hayden, but I've had a change of heart. 

I'm also freaking out that I haven't felt flutters yet. I don't think I felt any until 15 wks with my last, but I worry. This pregnancy has been really hard.

Edit: and then I find the hb and all of those worries are gone.


----------



## LynAnne

So jealous that people are finding out genders so soon! I've got 5.5 weeks to wait and I am already feeling impatient! I'd did just buy a lovely wee gender neutral outfit from Asda in the sale. I just couldn't help myself!!


----------



## drudai

I really like Hayden, but know how you feel about not being 100%. Holly too, in the H names!

I didn't even expect an u/s when I went, just a quick check on the heartrate and go. But my Dr has exam rooms with u/s that they just quickly take a sneak peak. All the advertisements say 'ultrasound at every appointment' but when I asked, the front desk told me it was only if your insurance approves it. I didn't even bother, but Dr said it was part of the deal. 

We were going to do private scan at 16 weeks, but now I'll just wait til 20 to confirm. She said don't go running out and buying blue everything, because officially it's too early... but I can't imagine what else would have been in between baby's legs like that. :lol:

So yeah, like I said, TOTAL shock to find out.


----------



## jenniferannex

Yeh drudai I agree! Cant see much else there :haha: 

I like the name Hayden Smille, but I know what you mean once youve thought about it too much you start to go off them. Ive decided no more name talks until we know for sure what it is as its a stressful process :haha:

Im feeling really rubbish today. Nothing has gone right my 3 year old is being the naughtiest shes been in ages and my 8 year old is just winding her up! Ive had to let out a few tears and I feel stupid! sometimes everything just gets on top of you! I wonder how I will manage with 3 sometimes :nope: probably doesnt help I had the worst sleep last night: I just want to go to bed in peace and quiet!


----------



## Smille24

I think it's because our mothers dislike the name, but honestly their opinions don't matter. They got inside my head and I'm second guessing it. We're not sticking with H's if it's a boy because nothing is appealing to us. It will either be Caleb or Ethan.


----------



## Starlight32

I've been so poorly with this cold. Constantly coughing!

I love Hayden! Haley is our girl name (lol my daughter is Hannah so we have similar taste). I love Caleb as a boy name but I'm a huge Pretty Little Liars fan so I don't think I could have a Hannah and Caleb as sister/brother lol. Our boy name is Leo right now.


----------



## TTCBean

Booked my private gender scan, 19 days to go, feels like forever!
I can't find the hb with my Doppler, I could find easily with my boys but not this time. I did hear the hb in the office a week ago but I've seen so sick it would be reassuring to hear. Especially since I haven't felt any flutters.


----------



## Starlight32

TTC do you have a cold too? It's so rough when pregnant &#128533;


----------



## TTCBean

Yes!! A cold from hell... going on day 8. Headache, congestion, runny nose and now I have a fever of 100. So want to be normal again. Between MS and this cold I haven't been well in nearly 14 weeks!


----------



## AngelaALA

Drudai that is amazing wow cant believe you got to find out so happy for you is that secretly what you wanted xx

My cousins called Hayden its a lovely name, I also love Caleb and Ethan too and Leo xx

I was looking at Jacob Richard for a boy and Ella Mai for a girl but Ive really gone off Ella Mai as the more I say it the more it sounds like a shop like M&S or B&M it also sounds like an award ceremony 'we are now live at the LMA's' lol 

I do like Louisa though xx

Ttc so soory to hear your ill I hope it goes away soon and Im sure all will be okay at your next scan xx

Im so jelous your all going for scans soon my gender scan isnt till 20th March its so far away Im going to book a peivate gender scan I think I cant wait that long xx

Guys why dont we all though post your gender scan and let us all guess the sex before you reveal and have a running total of how many we all get right and see who wins with the most correct guesses dont win anything just be fun to do xx


----------



## Starlight32

TTC day 10 here :( the coughing is the worst right now. It's aggravating my asthma. I made an appointment with my GP to discuss getting a maintenance inhaler until I can breath again. Right now I'm just using a rescue inhaler. I woke up at night barely able to breath and can't sleep, it's so scary. I hope you feel better soon, these colds are torture.


----------



## Smille24

I am so sorry you ladies aren't feeling well :hugs:. It's so rough when pregnant. 

My scan will probably be around the 20th also. 

Dh and I were talking tonight and I told him that if it's a girl, her name will be Hayden. I can't imagine another name that will fit in with my girls'. If our parents don't like it, too bad. My mil suggested Helga...ugh

I like Leo and Jacob for a boy.


----------



## Flourish

Angela i like the idea of all guessing the sex. Would we do it in here or on the Facebook page? 

I don't find out until 26th march. I keep flicking between doing an early scan or not. 

Sorry to hear some of you have been unwell. Pregnancy can be rough on our bodies can't it.


----------



## AngelaALA

I'm easy guys we could start a guess the sex thread on Facebook and that way will be easy to keep track of points/who's winning then for those who arent finding out we can guess the sex too and see who was right xx


----------



## vickyandchick

I'm definitely booking a gender scan, my 12 week one is in 2 days and I've told my OH that because I've had to wait so long for this one it's only fair that I get another:haha:

Smille- I really like Hayden

Starlight and TTC- I'm sorry you're both feeling unwell, hopefully you start to feel better soon.

We have Noah for a boy at the moment and Violet for a girl :D


----------



## Starlight32

Vickey I like those names!

I like the guessing idea even though I'm awful at it! It may help pass the time until we find out lol


----------



## drudai

Names are too difficult. Don't even wanna think about them. At least now they're narrowed down. :lol:

I can't wait to find out what the twins are in the group. x Double trouble.


----------



## mel28nicole

We have our names picked out, two boys two girls and then one of each. Ive never been so anxious to find out and we still have 4 weeks to go. Probably because I want a little boy so bad lol. My daughter says A is a girl and B is a boy lol Im really curious if she is right.

I was listening to the heartbeats last night and they were kicking up a storm. Im going to be in trouble when I start to feel them lol


----------



## AngelaALA

Rrrrr amazing guys I cant believe we are all heading into the finding out gender phase, one minute I feel like its going too slow then I feel like its going too quick xx


----------



## jenniferannex

Sorry to hear some of you are poorly :( 

Ive had a much better day today, yesterday was the hardest day Ive had in a while. But thats all it was, just a bad day! 

Picks started a scan thread on the Facebook page but I tried to keep it at the top and pinned it but now you have to click to see it! I will start one again and we will keep it bumped to the top!


----------



## waiting2c

Hey everyone, the gender guess idea is a great one, I will be sure to get on facebook and put some guesses in!

Finally have hit double digits today and have 2 weeks 1 day till scan day now. Feels closer now somehow lol.


----------



## TTCBean

Ladies, I don't know what's wrong with me but I've been feeling so anxious and kind of down the past few days. Only thing I'm looking forward to is my scan in 16 days. I'm sure it has to do with morning sickness and this cold I can't seem to defeat.

My last two pregnancies I was super healthy, felt like iron woman. Working out every day, eating properly, loving every minute of my day and pregnancy. I just feel so blah and like a blob lol.


----------



## AngelaALA

Waiting yay to the double digits not long now till 2nd tri xx

Ttc could be a sign that your expecting a different sex to your others if your pregnancy is different to theres, it may also jyst be this cold and will pass oncd you get better the cold weather has been awful this year xx


So I went for a reading today I dont know whether I believe in that stuff but it was bought for me as a xmas gift so I went for it she said she see's a little girl by my side and she's my child that I'll have 2 children close together but my first will be a girl xx


----------



## drudai

I like readings, at least for fun!

And I agree ttc, may just be the cold and maybe the time of year. (I wonder if it's different to be early pregnancy in winter vs summer?)


----------



## TTCBean

Maybe it is a girl... so excited to find out. Both my sons I got pregnant around summertime so it was really nice out and spent lot of time out of doors. Right now it's too cold to even go outside and no sunshine at all! Come on spring!!


----------



## Smille24

I've never had a reading, but that sounds interesting!


----------



## Starlight32

Ttc I've felt the same way because of this cold. I feel like I was robbed 2 weeks of my pregnancy. I'm finally starting to improve, but I am extremely anxious about the thought of catching another cold.


----------



## jenniferannex

Ahh Angela how exciting! It will be really interesting to see if thats true!! :cloud9:

My best friend had a reading last year and she said someone close to you will have a baby boy next year. But who knows if that will be me or not :haha: 

TTC ooo yes could be a girl! I hope youre feeling better soon. Its awful feeling like that. Im sure it will pass!


----------



## Smille24

I can feel baby moving &#128525;


----------



## Nuthatch

Ooooh smille i am soooo jealous!!!


----------



## drudai

Jealous here too!! Was weird to see baby kicking me but couldn't feel yet...

Does anyone else get bubbles? They go pop pop pop pop right where he is, like he rolls over.


----------



## jenniferannex

Ahh lovely :cloud9:

Has anyone got snow? We have a poor effort here but its coming down.


----------



## AngelaALA

Guys thats amazing news about feeling baby move I think I feel faint movements but Im really unsure at the mo I cant wait to feel some real movements and yes started snowing here only slightly though x


----------



## Smille24

We're supposed to get 8" of snow by the end of tomorrow. I'm so over winter.


----------



## Starlight32

I read the results of my NT scan. I have an anterior placenta- I probably won't feel movement for a while. Also wondering how that will affect my c section.


----------



## vickyandchick

We have a tiny flurry of snow here, nothing to get excited about thankfully- I hate the cold and can't wait till it gets warmer:cold:

Had my scan today, they've moved me forward a few days so I'm 14 weeks exactly and am now due 7th August:cloud9: Baby was being a right fidget so scan went on for longer as she struggled to get measurements but everything looks great <3

Smille- that's so exciting! I asked today where my placenta was and it's anterior again so won't be feeling baby move for a little while longer yet
 



Attached Files:







20180206_140903.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Chrissi1981

No snow here but bloomin cold. Thank goodness I'm not working and can test while little sleeps I'm so tired today must be the weather I just wanna snuggle with my hot water bottle hahaha I've my scan this week so excited to see baby again ! Cute pic Vicky xx


----------



## mel28nicole

Starlight - I had an anterior one with my daughter and it didnt effect my csection. Did effect movement tho, nothing was as strong as I though5 it would be

Snow is suppose to start tonight for us, theyre calling 3 to 5in so not much


----------



## Smille24

I thought for sure I was done with MS....nope! Still throwing up 14 wks in.


----------



## Starlight32

Mel good to know about the section! I'm bummed though because feeling movement is my favorite part :(


----------



## vickyandchick

Starlight- I had an anterior placenta last time as well and I had no problem feeling movement at all and they were always very strong :)


----------



## drudai

Yay for scan!! :)


----------



## mel28nicole

The only time I really felt my daughter was when she was kicking my ribs lol. Or when she was kicking my boobs lol


----------



## AngelaALA

Vicky amazing scan pic so happy for you xx

Sorry to hear about your placentas being in awkward places hopefully it wont effect feeling movement and C Section but as long as baby is healthy thats all that matters xx

Im with you guys had enough of this cold weather now amd just want spring to come xx


----------



## jenniferannex

All snow gone here now, just bloody freezing!!! 

Hope everyone one is doing well. 

Vicky lovely scan photo &#128525;


----------



## LynAnne

Keep reading and meaning to respond but getting distracted. 

Don't know if I ever updated my window situation but it got fixed last week, thank goodness! The weather has gotten much chillier this week and we've had more snow so I am glad we didn't have a drafty window for that! I'm with you girls, I'm ready for spring and the warmer weather.

Oven broke on Friday though and DS's baby monitor too! They say bad things come in threes so I'm hoping that's all my broken things and bad luck over and done with for 2018.

Starting to feel better in terms of tiredness and sickness - even DS is sleeping better this week. Worked out he's teething and getting his upper molars! No wonder he's been cranky and restless. He's only got his top front and bottom two.

Anyway, 15 weeks tomorrow and only 5 weeks until my next scan. Not that I'm counting or anything!


----------



## TTCBean

14 weeks today, hello second trimester! 15 days until our gender scan!


----------



## jenniferannex

Oooo Lynann did you say you were finding out or not? 
Glad youre feeling better and your son too! Just be awful teething &#128534;


----------



## LynAnne

Hurray for second trimester TTC!

Jennifer, absolutely planning on finding out. We did with DS and I loved knowing. So excited to know, especially as DH says that once we know we can start discussing names!


----------



## mel28nicole

So we didnt get any snow, just ice lol. I havent tried to venture out yet but I do know earlier the highway was closed due to a bad accident.

Tomorrow is 13 weeks! 25 days til the gender scan, which doesnt sound as far away if I use days instead of weeks lol! Tomorrow is also my daughters first day of dance class so I hope she will enjoy it


----------



## jenniferannex

Oooooo lynann you could find out tomorrow if baby plays ball :D how exciting! My gender scan is on Friday Im so excited! 

Ooo Mel Im sure it will fly round!


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey all!! Been trying to keep busy so sos not been replying!

Congrats on all the scans! I'm still back here not even had my 12 week scan yet!

Nearly lost a stone now I'm so happy but far too many to go lol! Holiday booked for the end of July cant wait wish it would hurry up and get warmer xx


----------



## OhHappyZ

I got my scan last week and I'm anterior too. Better than previa, so I'll take it.

I'm jealous of you guys all talking about snow. Here in southern California, Summer decided to make a comeback, so it's been in the 80s for about 2 weeks. We maybe got a month of "winter" but it was more like autumn. So over the heat.

My appetite and energy are coming back, annnnnd I got a cold, so I'm back to being stuck in bed and not really hungry because I'm not moving. I can usually kick a cold in like 2 days but pregnancy clearly changes things!

And this headache. OMG. I've had a two week long headache, I'm so over it. I have bad sinuses to begin with, and anytime the weather changes I get a sinus headache, but now with pregnancy adding to it all it's just nonstop.

But the best news ever? My bff was staying with me for a week, and I'm obsessive and told her that she can totally take a pregnancy test at 10dpo, and it's positive!!! I'm going to be bump buddies with my best friend!!!! It's funny because our dads are best friends, born 8 days apart, me and her are best friends, born 2 weeks apart, and now we will have our babies, born 2 months apart!!! I'm so crazy excited about it!!!


----------



## Smille24

Happy- that is amazing news! My friend is pregnant but due in April. At least they'll be kind of close in age.

Morning sickness is still horrible, I can't keep anything down. I'm calling my dr tomorrow to get meds. My body aches.


----------



## drudai

Small question to you ladies with children...

12+5 today, and for the last week-ish, my cervix is... high, and feels puckered. I know it'll never be tight like first pregnancy, but I'm actually nervous. It feels almost oval in shape, kind of like if you make an o shape and pinch the sides in?

I'm probably going to ask them to look at it at 16 weeks, if it's still worrying me. I just feel like it shouldn't be *so* open and I'm nervous about cervical length (no issues with my son) so I got no idea.


----------



## AngelaALA

LynnAnne oh god I really hope that is your lot with the bad luck so annoying though and yay to getting the drafty window fixed x Goodluck with your scan that will soon come around x

TTCBean yay for hitting the 2nd Tri and your scan is only 2wks away amazing it will be here before you know it I hope the baby behaves and doesnt cross its legs x

Mel Im sure she will have an amazing time at dance bet she'll look cute in her outfit xx

Jenni your scan isnt far away again I hope the baby behaves and keeps them legs uncrossed xx

Cat Im sure the 12wk scan will come soon now your not far off cant wait to see your scan pic bet you cant wait either xx

Happy you can have all the snow give me some of that warmth Id like to feel sone nice weather before I start hitting the third tri and feeling uncomfortable and hot xx glad your starting to feel better but its a bummer about the headaches speak to your Dr see if they can perscribe something to help and thats fantastic news you get a bump buddy I would love one all my family and friends already have kids so mine wont have anyone thats around the same age to play with which is gutting xx

Smile sorry the dreaded MS is still effecting you I hope the meds work xx

Drudai sorry I cant help you but they say after having a child your cervix always remains a little open your plug will still be intact and as long as there is no bleeding or cramping you are fine try not to worry but if you are concerned then yes speak to your Dr xx


----------



## Smille24

Dr is putting me on zofran. I hope it works. I lost 2 lbs this week. I am supposed to take at least a bite of food every 2 hrs just to have something in my tummy. I have never been sick this long during pregnancy. 2nd tri is suppose to be full of energy and glowing.

Drudai- I haven't checked my cervix during pregnancy, but I know after having kids it is always slighlty open


----------



## jenniferannex

Smille i hope you're feeling better soon! Must be awful to be so sick for so long :nope:

Ahh Happy how lovely to be both going through this together :cloud9:

I cant believe this time tomorrow i will know if baby is a girl or a boy :pink: :blue:


----------



## Smille24

Jenn that's so exciting! I'm jealous. I have over a month to wait.


----------



## jenniferannex

Ahh you'll have to get an early private scan instead ;) :haha: 
I cant wait, tomorrow will go so slow! The scan is at 11.30am, but we are getting a gender reveal cannon and waiting until the girls finish school/nursery to find out together. I must keep my will power during the scan and not ask!


----------



## waiting2c

Wow that sounds awesome Jennifer! Can you get a pic for us?


----------



## jenniferannex

Im going to take a video so sure I will be able to get plenty of photos from that :D


----------



## Starlight32

Jen will you tell us tomorrow?!


----------



## Flourish

Oh wow good luck with your scans Jen and LynnAnne. 

Hope you feel better soon smille. I was sick with my daughter the whole way through so I don't envy you right now. I hope the meds help a bit. 

With my daughter I had an anterior placenta. I didn't feel any movement at all until about 19 weeks but when I did It didn't affect how I was feeling it.... I don't think so at least! 

I got the results back from my NT scan yesterday, low risk :) 

I've caved and bought some maternity clothes, yay for feeling more comfortable again :) :)


----------



## AngelaALA

Goodluck with your scan Jen so exciting to find out xx

Flourish I caved ages ago I needed to as it was just too uncomfy xx


----------



## Catmumof4

Good luck with your scans today!!!


----------



## jenniferannex

Thanks all :D yes starlight of course! I wont be able to keep quiet :haha:

Yay for low risk drudai!!


----------



## vickyandchick

Drudai- that's great news!

Jen- good luck for your scan, can't wait to find out what you're having :D


----------



## Smille24

Drudai- that's great news!!!

Jenn- that reveal sounds fantastic! I got to schedule my scan in the evening last time so my dd1 could be there. I'll do the same this time.

Flourish- i hope it's not the case this time around. I felt like i was on my death bed the last 2 days. 

I've only thrown up once today compared to the 10x by this time yesterday. My stomach muscles still ache.

I did find baby's heart beat and could hear it kicking a lot. It gave me peace of mind.


----------



## mel28nicole

Cant wait to hear Jenn! So exciting!


----------



## TTCBean

Can't wait to hear results of your scan!


----------



## Starlight32

I'm on the edge of my seat to hear from Jen! I know she's 5 hours ahead lol

Yay flourish :) my nt came back low risk too! 1/10,000


----------



## jenniferannex

Its another GIRL!!!! :pink: :cloud9: 

https://i63.tinypic.com/25k3or7.jpg


----------



## mel28nicole

Awe congrats Jenn! 3 beautiful girls!


----------



## Chrissi1981

Had scan today baby is measuring three days ahead. But everything looks great. Baby was sleeping soundly. 

Awww little girls are really cute ... congratulations lovely.

Xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1329.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Smille24

Great scan Chrissi!!

Jenn- I'm sure I'll be having a 3rd girl as well. Congrats on being team :pink:.


----------



## drudai

Lovely scans, ladies!

Grats on team girl!


----------



## TTCBean

Congratulations on a sweet girl!!


----------



## jenniferannex

Thank you everyone :cloud9: we are thrilled to bits. My husband is so happy, he said he wouldn't of minded a boy but he said he was nervous about little willies :haha: also he said having a boy would of been a big change and he's just happy & content to have whats he's used to. Bless him! 

Smille I'm looking forward to you finding out!!! 

Beautiful scan photo Chrissi! You can see her little hand :cloud9: Im guessing girl :pink:


----------



## vickyandchick

Congratulations again on team pink Jen!:pink:


----------



## AngelaALA

Jenn thats amazing congrats on team pink xx

Chrissie amazing scan pic im also guessing girl xx


----------



## Smille24

I'm guessing girl for Chrissi as well.

I'd love a boy for a change of pace and my dh feels the same. However, I've come to terms that it may not be in the cards for us, so we refer to baby as her. 

Sickness has eased up a little which is great. I can't wait to go a whole day without getting ill.


----------



## Chrissi1981

Lol that would be nice!! Why do you think it's a girl ?! Curious because of the nub ? Xx


----------



## Chrissi1981

Smille24 said:


> I'm guessing girl for Chrissi as well.
> 
> I'd love a boy for a change of pace and my dh feels the same. However, I've come to terms that it may not be in the cards for us, so we refer to baby as her.
> 
> Sickness has eased up a little which is great. I can't wait to go a whole day without getting ill.

Have you tried magnesium oil it may help with the sickness xx


----------



## vickyandchick

Chrissi that's a fab scan photo, I'm pants at guessing the gender but yay for moving forward 3 days :D x


----------



## Smille24

Chrissi1981 said:


> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> I'm guessing girl for Chrissi as well.
> 
> I'd love a boy for a change of pace and my dh feels the same. However, I've come to terms that it may not be in the cards for us, so we refer to baby as her.
> 
> Sickness has eased up a little which is great. I can't wait to go a whole day without getting ill.
> 
> Have you tried magnesium oil it may help with the sickness xxClick to expand...

No but I'll have to look into it. My meds are helping a bit but now I have a cold and the drainage is making me gag.


----------



## Chrissi1981

Smille24 said:


> Chrissi1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> I'm guessing girl for Chrissi as well.
> 
> I'd love a boy for a change of pace and my dh feels the same. However, I've come to terms that it may not be in the cards for us, so we refer to baby as her.
> 
> Sickness has eased up a little which is great. I can't wait to go a whole day without getting ill.
> 
> Have you tried magnesium oil it may help with the sickness xxClick to expand...
> 
> No but I'll have to look into it. My meds are helping a bit but now I have a cold and the drainage is making me gag.Click to expand...

Oh same here a cold and a really sore throat. I have a yucky post nasal drip so I know what you mean it's the coughing it off my chest that makes me feel ill xx


----------



## jenniferannex

Smille, i felt the same about a boy and i was sure my husband did too. I am honestly so happy its a girl, but i think i would of been happy with whatever because she was right there infront of us, even waving! I'll attach a photo, its a bit freaky as she's still so small :haha: 

My husband got in the car and said he was relieved! He said he felt scared about it being a boy because he was worried about the little willies :haha: and obviously a big change from what he's used to. He said he just feels content and complete its another baby girl. So that was nice to hear because in my mind i thought he would be leaning for a boy. 

Im so excited to see what everyones having! 

Here she is waving, sucking her thumb, and her tiny little foot :cloud9:

https://i67.tinypic.com/14uf2g2.jpg
https://i64.tinypic.com/30ts8qf.jpg
https://i64.tinypic.com/mu8m15.jpg


----------



## Chrissi1981

jenniferannex said:


> Smille, i felt the same about a boy and i was sure my husband did too. I am honestly so happy its a girl, but i think i would of been happy with whatever because she was right there infront of us, even waving! I'll attach a photo, its a bit freaky as she's still so small :haha:
> 
> My husband got in the car and said he was relieved! He said he felt scared about it being a boy because he was worried about the little willies :haha: and obviously a big change from what he's used to. He said he just feels content and complete its another baby girl. So that was nice to hear because in my mind i thought he would be leaning for a boy.
> 
> Im so excited to see what everyones having!
> 
> Here she is waving, sucking her thumb, and her tiny little foot :cloud9:
> 
> https://i67.tinypic.com/14uf2g2.jpg
> https://i64.tinypic.com/30ts8qf.jpg
> https://i64.tinypic.com/mu8m15.jpg

I would love a girl but either way I will b happy be it a boy as well. As long as baby is healthy. Hehe. So cute hi there little one !! If I do have a girl I'd love to call her Willow but need to work on my husband to get him to accept that name lol xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Smile and Chrissie I really hope you both feel better soon xx

Amazing pics Jenn so made up for you xx

With this being my first Im happy either way a boy or girl as long as they are healthy then Im happy xx


----------



## waiting2c

Awesome scan pics jen!!

We are happy either way with what we get as have done one of each already. I suspect girl as felt similar sickness levels with my dd.


----------



## drudai

Perfect u/s Jen. x


----------



## vickyandchick

We're happy either way, as long as baby is healthy, but a small part of me wants a girl. I'll be happy if it's another boy but there's just something about girl clothes that I can't help but want:haha:


----------



## jenniferannex

Thanks all :D part of me still thinks theres a chance the ultra sound might be wrong and its a boy :haha: but I felt exactly the same with my other 2 girls! I always felt like they were boys too!

Vicky girls clothes are just so cute so I know what you mean!! :cloud9: I would love to shop blue one day though! Although it will have to be for someone elses baby as no more for me :haha:


----------



## Chrissi1981

Same for me Vicky too cute they are especially in Next lol and John Lewis !!


----------



## Smille24

I was wrong with both girls. We were convinced they were boys, so my track record sucks. I'll be happy no matter what of course. I just want a healthy baby. Only 5 weeks or so until we find out!!!

So other than I cold I feel 100x better. I hate the fact that I'm on meds, but it was the best decision for mine and baby's health. I have yet to gain weight, but that'll come soon.

Jenn- awe she's waving, so cute!


----------



## Starlight32

My husband wants a boy so we have one of each but the frugal in me knows we will have to buy less for another girl lol. 

I found with my daughter that I didn't have a preferance because I knew I just wanted 'the baby inside me' regardless of gender. But I was really happy at the anatomy scan when they said girl.


----------



## mel28nicole

I barely kept anything from when my daughter was born, as the house we had at the time was so tiny. Then we moved and the less we had to move the better. So either way we have a lot to buy, luckily the toys r us car seat event is co img up so Im trading in 3 old car seats so I can get 3 coupons for 25% off. That way I can save on 2 new infant seats and a double stroller that I want.


----------



## jenniferannex

I think its lovely to find out, especially if you have siblings and you can get them if theyre having a brother or sister. But I also think its so nice to have a surprise! So many pros and cons to each! 

I have nothing left at all, I have to buy everything again &#128584; I said I was done after Ella, I literally gave away 2 car seats the day before I found out :haha: never mind!


----------



## Chrissi1981

jenniferannex said:


> I think its lovely to find out, especially if you have siblings and you can get them if theyre having a brother or sister. But I also think its so nice to have a surprise! So many pros and cons to each!
> 
> I have nothing left at all, I have to buy everything again &#128584; I said I was done after Ella, I literally gave away 2 car seats the day before I found out :haha: never mind!

Oh no ! I kept everything but I knew I'd have a second one and also in London there are some incredible charity shops in places like Primrose Hill and Notting Hill where you can get amazing finds. Last week I got a newborn insert practically brand new for like £4.30! A danish stylish changing mat so funky I love it for £5 sure it'd be like £30-£40 retail price. I brought my snuz pod second hand from a beautiful family pet and smoke free the list goes on ... oh and my friend had a little one last year so she said I can borrow a lot of her stuff woop!! I only buy what is completely necessary. This time i need to find a buggy board and borrow a Moses basket ... Théo when he was little was sleeping on the sofa but with a toddler in the house that isn't going to happen this time lol !! Freecycle was also great here. I got a high chair and a bath through it. Oh I want to get the Stokke baby high chair .... that's pricey but I reallllllly want one lol ! As we are huge fans of dining with friends and so I need little one to be comfortable with us at the table... xxx


----------



## Flourish

We kept most stuff from my daughter so don't really have much to buy this time round. there are a few things we wish we had with my daughter so will get those bits but to really not much. 

Second trimester and morning sickness has massively hit! I thought I'd got away lightly this time!!!! &#128555;


----------



## Smille24

Oh flourish, I'm sorry. Mine has gone away thanks to meds.

I kept everything from both kids. If we are having a boy, I'm having a yard sale and getting rid of their clothes. My basement is so clutteted with totes.


----------



## AngelaALA

I hate the fact that I have to buy everything as I have nothing but Im getting there and I want another so everything will be getting kept xx

Flourish so gutted for you that your MS has come back really hope its a one off xx


----------



## vickyandchick

Chrissi- YES I love Next for clothes, I was fawning all over a little pink cardigan the other day and had to tell myself to settle down:haha:

I kept everything after my son, I gave away lots of clothes but kept a huge bag of my favourite bits. We've got everything but I said if it's a girl I want a new pram as ours is blue


----------



## drudai

Kept nothing, here. Didn't expect to ever have another. :lol:


----------



## Catmumof4

I was done after I had Isabella so I need it all again which is annoying, sorry iv been MIA I had a massive bleed on sat night and been in agony since went to A&E Sunday and they said they thought I was miscarrying. But couldn't get me in for a scan until yesterday, well baby is still fighting on measuring ahead as 12 weeks today no sign as to y I had the bleed or why I'm still in pain xx


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

I'm sorry to hear that catmum - and sorry you have no answers :( hope you feel better soon.

I have lots of boys things, no doubt I will need more whatever I'm having though!

Luckily I have a double Bugaboo Donkey Twin which I got when my second was born but hardly used It's second hand but in great condition. I think I'll buy new hoods once I find out genders, just to freshen it up a bit :)

Morning sickness is finally a thing of the past... I could not be happier. I am hungry as anything thought - poor DH keeps bringing home snacks for himself and I eat them all when he's not around 

We have our second doctor's appointment on Sunday - can't say I'm not terrified, it's been a month since we last saw the babies and I so hope they are okay, especially the little one.

I can't wait to feel movement, I keep thinking I can but is usually ends up being, um, digestive activity... haha...

Last two pregnancies I felt movements at 15 weeks exactly but I don't know if it will be early or later this time. I heard twins can be later because the uterus is bigger and higher up and they have each other the bounce off as well as me, so I guess only time will tell.


----------



## AngelaALA

Cat thats awful so glad all is okay with the baby I hope they find out thecause or you get no further bleeding x I bled a few times in the 1st tri they did an internal examination turned out I had cervical erosion which is very common during pregnancy due to the increase in hormones and it wasnt effecting the baby now Im in 2nd tri my hormines have carmed down Ive had no further bleeding it could be that hun xx Im glad you got the reassurance of a scan though when I saw the baby after my first big bleed I burst in to tears as I was so relieved xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Ella I really hope all goes well at your appt Im sure jt will hun xx


----------



## Smille24

Catmum- I'm so sorry about the bleeding and pain. I hope they find the cause, but it's a great sign the baby is well. 

Ella- good luck at your appt! I feel flutters every once in awhile but not as often as I'd like. I'm also finding myself hungry more often also. 

My dr appt is tomorrow. I'm contemplating stopping my nausea meds, but will wait and see what the dr says first. 

This cold is kicking my butt. I can finally kind of breathe but my head hurts so bad from the congestion and lack of sleep. I ran a humidifier last night but it was so loud, it kept me up. I ordered a new one that's supposed to be quiet. It'll be here tomorrow.


----------



## Catmumof4

Thanks everyone for the support, it was awful and as soon as I saw the baby I cried like one lol &#128514;. So random question but has anyone else had diorrea. Iv had it almost the whole time now x


----------



## LynAnne

Does anyone else just sort of not feel pregnant? I think I'm just in that awkward part where I'm no longer feeling as sick or exhausted but I'm not really feeling much in the way of movement. It's making my anxiety sky rocket. I've got a wee bump coming along and I've had no signs to believe anything is wrong but I still can't help but feel worried! Going to try using my sister's doppler on Saturday when I see her even if it only puts my mind at rest for 24 hours it'll be worth it.


----------



## Chrissi1981

I feel like poo especially today and have tonnes of dizzy spells but probably cause I didn't have much breakfast silly me !

Catmum I think I would've cried too. That's pretty intense. I wish it'd ease up a little for you it must be scary. Least baby is fine. Will they monitor you closely ? I would demand they keep an eye on me...

Guys I'm going out my mind not knowing the sex hahaha I'm not sure I will keep it up until the end of the pregnancy cause I see this little nub and it scareams girl at me but maybe wishful thinking ... lol what do you guys think ?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1384.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mel28nicole

I keep thinking Im feeling movements but then its just gas, which has been a lot :haha: Im not sure when Ill feel anything. With my daughter I didnt feel a thing until 19 weeks. My next appointment is Monday and Ill be requesting to see a different OB so who knows when my next appointment will be after that.


----------



## TTCBean

7 days until our scan, eeek! Been having dreams nearly every night it's a boy...


----------



## Chrissi1981

TTCBean said:


> 7 days until our scan, eeek! Been having dreams nearly every night it's a boy...

Lol !! I'm not having those dreams but I know what it's like wanting a girl. We cracked least I did. As we had the harmony test and results are in everything is perfect with little one and there's a separate email with the gender on it. Sent to the baker at Primrose Bakery :happydance: going to have a reveal party with friends on the 4th. Thing is girls clothes are so cute. Yesterday in Marks and Spencer's I was so tempted to throw a load of girls stuff in the basket and just return them if it's a boy in a week. Cause the law of attraction you know works so by putting it out there a girl maybe a girl ?! Hahahaha


----------



## AngelaALA

Smile hope your new humidifier does the trick my nose has been bunged up but think its pregnancy related and not a cold x

Cat rrrr bless I did the same burst into tears, Ive not had diarrhoea but have been bunged up xx

Lynanne I get what yoyr saying if it weren't for my growing belly Id not feel pregnant either I just want to feel baby moving now xx

Chrissie I dont understand the nubbin theory but just by looking at the scan Id say girl xx

Mel how come your changing OB xx

TTC not long now hope all goes well cant wait to see your scan pic xx

Im 15wks today only 5 wks to wait till scan now my god its so far away xx I know what you guys mean though looking at baby clothes Im the same cant help it but Im being drawn to the boys section bought some blankets that I thought were unisex turns out theyve got some blue in them they'll still be okay if its a girl like but they say you can get attracted to the stuff that goes with the sex of the baby xx 

Here's a question anyone else getting pains like little stabbing pains I get them every now and then xx

Im meeting my midwife tomorrow she's taking me for a walk through the pregnancy unit to show me around and answer questions I have as Im unsure if I want to deliver my baby there yet xx


----------



## Chrissi1981

AngelaALA said:


> Smile hope your new humidifier does the trick my nose has been bunged up but think its pregnancy related and not a cold x
> 
> Cat rrrr bless I did the same burst into tears, Ive not had diarrhoea but have been bunged up xx
> 
> Lynanne I get what yoyr saying if it weren't for my growing belly Id not feel pregnant either I just want to feel baby moving now xx
> 
> Chrissie I dont understand the nubbin theory but just by looking at the scan Id say girl xx
> 
> Mel how come your changing OB xx
> 
> TTC not long now hope all goes well cant wait to see your scan pic xx
> 
> Im 15wks today only 5 wks to wait till scan now my god its so far away xx I know what you guys mean though looking at baby clothes Im the same cant help it but Im being drawn to the boys section bought some blankets that I thought were unisex turns out theyve got some blue in them they'll still be okay if its a girl like but they say you can get attracted to the stuff that goes with the sex of the baby xx
> 
> Here's a question anyone else getting pains like little stabbing pains I get them every now and then xx
> 
> Im meeting my midwife tomorrow she's taking me for a walk through the pregnancy unit to show me around and answer questions I have as Im unsure if I want to deliver my baby there yet xx

I think you maybe having a boy by the looks of that nub !! So perhaps that's your intuition talking !!! Boys are so sweet :flower:

But I could be wrong... will you find out the sex in five days ? So exciting !!! EDiT pregnancy brain 5 weeks not days silly me !


----------



## mel28nicole

Angela - the hospital Im suppose to be delivering at doesnt have a NICU which makes me super nervous with twins. They said if I were to deliver early they would transfer for me to Pittsburgh and I dont want to deal its that hassle if that were to happen. So Im switching to a different hospital that can accommodate those special circumstances.

Ive also had some stabbing pains, its like its stretching. I had a lot at 8 weeks and again at 13 weeks. I remember it with My daughter too


----------



## Smille24

Mel- Pittsburgh is a hassle to get to. I had to go several times a month to see my RE and it took me over 2 hrs to get there due to traffic when it's only 45 min away.

Angela- I get that stabbing pain aka lightning crotch every now and then. It gets worse later in pregnancy when baby starts dropping. 

My cold isn't a cold like I thought. It's a sinus infection. My head is so congested and the left side od my face and teeth hurt. I haven't slept. My dr said to take mucinex, but good luck finding something that doesn't have sudafed. My new humidifier will be here today and I hope it actually works unlike my old one. 

So I'm irritated atm. My dr said although I'm measuring ahead, she's not changing my due date. So apparently I'm back to a due date of Aug 10th &#128544;.


----------



## Chrissi1981

Smille24 said:


> Mel- Pittsburgh is a hassle to get to. I had to go several times a month to see my RE and it took me over 2 hrs to get there due to traffic when it's only 45 min away.
> 
> Angela- I get that stabbing pain aka lightning crotch every now and then. It gets worse later in pregnancy when baby starts dropping.
> 
> My cold isn't a cold like I thought. It's a sinus infection. My head is so congested and the left side od my face and teeth hurt. I haven't slept. My dr said to take mucinex, but good luck finding something that doesn't have sudafed. My new humidifier will be here today and I hope it actually works unlike my old one.
> 
> So I'm irritated atm. My dr said although I'm measuring ahead, she's not changing my due date. So apparently I'm back to a due date of Aug 10th &#128544;.

Hun I'd be happy with this! Especially if you are sure of your dates. Gives you that little extra time to go into labour naturally rather than them
Getting down your throat with induction !


----------



## AngelaALA

Chrissie lol dont worry Ive got baby brain too and yes I will defo find out I know I can find out earlier pay for a scan but I like the fact that it will mark my half way point in my pregnancy and give me something to look forward to xx

Mel thats a question Ill be asking is what is there neo natal unit like as I know Whistons is really good but Warrington is literally a stone throw from me so it would be easier just to go there xx

Smile tbats awful I hope your sinus infection doesnt get any worse Ive had sinusitis before and it was awful the pain I felt in my ears was unreal xx thats also frustrating about your Dr not changing your date how far ahead are you measuring xx

Im glad you guys also get pains it reassures me a little Ill still bring it up with midwife tomorrow xx


----------



## Smille24

Chrissi1981 said:


> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> Mel- Pittsburgh is a hassle to get to. I had to go several times a month to see my RE and it took me over 2 hrs to get there due to traffic when it's only 45 min away.
> 
> Angela- I get that stabbing pain aka lightning crotch every now and then. It gets worse later in pregnancy when baby starts dropping.
> 
> My cold isn't a cold like I thought. It's a sinus infection. My head is so congested and the left side od my face and teeth hurt. I haven't slept. My dr said to take mucinex, but good luck finding something that doesn't have sudafed. My new humidifier will be here today and I hope it actually works unlike my old one.
> 
> So I'm irritated atm. My dr said although I'm measuring ahead, she's not changing my due date. So apparently I'm back to a due date of Aug 10th &#128544;.
> 
> Hun I'd be happy with this! Especially if you are sure of your dates. Gives you that little extra time to go into labour naturally rather than them
> Getting down your throat with induction !Click to expand...

I didn't think of it like that. You're right! Thank you for changing my perspective on it. I really want to avoid being induced as much as possible bc I'm going med free again. I just want to be considered further along so I can meet baby sooner.


----------



## Smille24

AngelaALA said:


> Chrissie lol dont worry Ive got baby brain too and yes I will defo find out I know I can find out earlier pay for a scan but I like the fact that it will mark my half way point in my pregnancy and give me something to look forward to xx
> 
> Mel thats a question Ill be asking is what is there neo natal unit like as I know Whistons is really good but Warrington is literally a stone throw from me so it would be easier just to go there xx
> 
> Smile tbats awful I hope your sinus infection doesnt get any worse Ive had sinusitis before and it was awful the pain I felt in my ears was unreal xx thats also frustrating about your Dr not changing your date how far ahead are you measuring xx
> 
> Im glad you guys also get pains it reassures me a little Ill still bring it up with midwife tomorrow xx

3 days. It doesn't seem like much, but I like knowing baby may come sooner.


----------



## Chrissi1981

Smille24 said:


> Chrissi1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> Mel- Pittsburgh is a hassle to get to. I had to go several times a month to see my RE and it took me over 2 hrs to get there due to traffic when it's only 45 min away.
> 
> Angela- I get that stabbing pain aka lightning crotch every now and then. It gets worse later in pregnancy when baby starts dropping.
> 
> My cold isn't a cold like I thought. It's a sinus infection. My head is so congested and the left side od my face and teeth hurt. I haven't slept. My dr said to take mucinex, but good luck finding something that doesn't have sudafed. My new humidifier will be here today and I hope it actually works unlike my old one.
> 
> So I'm irritated atm. My dr said although I'm measuring ahead, she's not changing my due date. So apparently I'm back to a due date of Aug 10th &#128544;.
> 
> Hun I'd be happy with this! Especially if you are sure of your dates. Gives you that little extra time to go into labour naturally rather than them
> Getting down your throat with induction !Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't think of it like that. You're right! Thank you for changing my perspective on it. I really want to avoid being induced as much as possible bc I'm going med free again. I just want to be considered further along so I can meet baby sooner.Click to expand...


I know what you mean. lol I was annoyed they moved my date forward but as I'm going private they are a lot more relaxed and will monitor me very closely. Yeah avoiding induction if possible is best. Your body and baby know when is the best time. I used a lot of positive birth affirmations in my last labour, hypno birthing and meditation to help me go drug free. It worked a treat but then I'd say my labour although long was pretty easy-ish. I have tonnes of tips I've gathered from recommendations, my alternative Midwives and Ina May Gaskin. £happy to pass on info ! Xx


----------



## Smille24

I was induced with both kids and went pain med free with my 2nd. It was really rough, but I did it. My dh was such an amazing coach. I told my dh I do NOT want to go through that again. I had a ton of bleeding also which they said was from baby being so big, but I think it was from being induced.


----------



## jenniferannex

Cat, I'm so sorry you had to go through that. Im really glad everything is ok and you got to see your beautiful baby. 

I say girl Chrissi :D 

Angela i still get quite sharp pains especially if i cough or sneeze, definitely just stretching but it can be worrying! 

smille, i hope you're better soon! Awful being ill when pregnant!

Sorry ive been missing for a few days I've had a really bad cold and been in bed the last few days. Luckily its starting to go now but its awful as you can take hardy anything! I had my 16 week midwife app on Thursday. My platelets have come back even lower. Does anyone know if that could be to do with me being ill?
They were low at my 12 week app but now they're even lower. I am a little bummed by it as it means i have to now see a consultant on Thursday to decide on a plan. Meaning yet again i might not be able to have the baby at the birth centre so i could have no chance at all of a water birth. Just have to wait and see what she says on Thursday but i really didn't want to be consultant led again!


----------



## Chrissi1981

Guys I'm like a bottle of fizzy pop exploding !! I was also a bad girl tonight. You know I had the harmony test last week well they sent me an email with the gender and like I got my mom to read it and begged her to tell me cause like I need to prepare myself if I'm having another little boy nutter lol my boys gorgeous but crackers and well I'm having a girl !!! I'm having a little girl. I'm so so so grateful and happy and grateful and happy and thankful to God for this little blessing. I don't know how I'll sleep tonight !!! Lol xx


----------



## drudai

Hahaha you cracked! That's too funny. Gratz on girl!!


----------



## Smille24

Chrissi- congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Congrats Chrissi! 

I had my doc appt this morning - she had a quick look and both babies were moving around :cloud9: - looks very squashed in there though! Looking forward to enjoying the so called 'honeymoon' phase of pregnancy, I think it's starting already - more energy, not big yet, no nausea... I have monthly appointments now and then it will be every three weeks. Just about to call and book my 20 week scan where we'll check everything is okay and find out what we're having. I REALLY hope at least one is a girl!!!


----------



## mel28nicole

Congrats Chrissi! So exciting to have one of each! 

I have my next appointment tomorrow, and Im 2 weeks away from my private gender scan. We are going to the Penguins hockey game the 3rd, my daughter has dance pictures on the 4th, and then the gender scan the 5th! We are doing squirt guns for our reveal and my SIL painted the guns chrome and they look like something that came out of Star Wars so I was geeking out haha then scan is at 11 and we plan to do the reveal around 5. Those few hours are going to seem like years lol


----------



## rlbb1

Hi, please may I join?

My names Becky. I used to be a BIG user of this forum until 2 years ago when, for several personal reasons, I left. I made many friends here, most of whom I still keep in touch with. Ive come back anonymously, as I want this baby to be a fresh start. 

Im due baby #2 on 1-8-18

Thank you x


----------



## Chrissi1981

Welcome Becky !! And congrats!! Im on baby number 2 as well !! My son is 3 in October and I'm so happy he will be getting a little sister in August woop woop. How you been doing ? lol I just crashed and had a nap !! Was I'll for the first time this morning thanks to my dad and his peanut butter toast !! Bleh. Staying with family as of late and my dh is in Australia working &#128553; Are any of you guys on instagram ? My I'd is withpassionandlove come say hi if you fancy !!


----------



## Starlight32

Chrissi how exciting!!

4 weeks until anatomy scan.


----------



## rlbb1

Thanks for welcoming me Chrissi!

I have a son who is 5, so I am very much hoping for a little girl, but I wont be finding out the sex until baby is born.

If your husband is over in Oz, where are you? Is he home soon?

Oh yum peanut butter! My only food aversion so far has been bacon, and I normally love bacon! I hope you feel better soon. 

My Instagram is b 3 c k y 6 1 (without the spaces). Anyones free to add me x


----------



## Chrissi1981

rlbb1 said:


> Thanks for welcoming me Chrissi! ( Do I call you Chrissi?)
> 
> I have a son who is 5, so I am very much hoping for a little girl, but I wont be finding out the sex until baby is born.
> 
> If your husband is over in Oz, where are you? Is he home soon?
> 
> Oh yum peanut butter! My only food aversion so far has been bacon, and I normally love bacon! I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> My Instagram is b 3 c k y 6 1 (without the spaces). Anyones free to add me x


Normally I'm in London but right now I'm in the midlands with family while dh is in Sydney working but back in just over a week. I wasn't going to find out the sex either but then I saw that the saccone-jolys on you tube announced their 4th pregnancy and did a reveal and then that made me change my mind lol !!! I wanted to wait it out as well thought as it'd be my last baby it'd be nice to have know with my first and kept it a secret with my second... lol

Xx


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey all, smile I hope you get better soon sinusitis totally sucks!!

Congrats chrissi on the girl!

Welcome beckie xx

Afm iv had only mild nausea and have to have a nap about mid day every day but other then that I feel well!! I have my 12 week scan on Wed so get my official due date then cant wait x


----------



## Catmumof4

That was what I was going to say look at what my ticker says I thought second trimester was 13 weeks?


----------



## drudai

So much debate. My apps now say 14-26 weeks is 2nd tri. :/


----------



## TTCBean

3 days until our gender scan! So excited! 

Dang autocorrect, I should proof read my messages.


----------



## Smille24

Welcome becky!

My sinus infection is almost gone. At least my teeth no longer hurt. I've never experienced anything like that before.


----------



## AngelaALA

Smile glad your feeling better x

Jenn sorry to hear the dreaded cold got you gutting that your platelets are low and means you have to be closely monitored is there a reason for that did they say xx its for the best though to make sure you and baby both do fine xx

Ella amazing that both are doing well and that the 1st tri symptoms are starting to fade away xx

Mel sounds like you have a lot going on and the reveal sounds amazing are you goung to film it will you also find out at the reveal or before hand xx

Welcome Becky and congrats on baby No.2 when is your next scan your brave staying team yellow I just cant do it xx

Chrissie absolutely amazing one of each team pink xx

Cat my ticker did the same but my baby bump app and all articles I read say 1rwks so Ive stuck with that xx hope your 1st tri symptoms pass soon though as not far off the 2nd tri mark xx

TTC amazing bet you cant wait hope baby behaves and keeps them legs open xx


----------



## jenniferannex

Yay congratulations Chrissi!! :happydance: Another team pink! 

Welcome Becky and congratulations! :flower:

Oooo TTC cant wait to find out what you're having! 

Smille glad you're feeling better!

Ella glad both twins are doing well :cloud9:

The midwife said there isn't a reason for platelets dipping it just happens so I'm really not sure. Im hoping when i see this consultant this Thursday they will do my bloods again and they'll of gone back up! Heres hoping anyway. 

My cold has almost gone, but now my 3 year old has it! Cant win can we!


----------



## Smille24

Jenn- I'm with you. My oldest is sick now and mine is still lingering. I'm seriously over the illnesses and this stupid weather. 

So I tried to stop taking the zofran over the weekend. I was feeling great, until this morning. I'm so annoyed that I'm still dealing with MS. I'm blessed to be pregnant without help this time, but I am so glad this is my last.


----------



## waiting2c

Scan in one hour guys... its taken so long to get here and I am so nervous. Havent seen inside since 6 weeks, now am 12 weeks. Please be okay in there buba!!


----------



## drudai

Girls girls girls. &#128536;


----------



## Chrissi1981

waiting2c said:


> Scan in one hour guys... its taken so long to get here and I am so nervous. Havent seen inside since 6 weeks, now am 12 weeks. Please be okay in there buba!!

Good luck lovely xx


----------



## rlbb1

Thanks for all being so welcoming.

Im hoping I can catch some of these girl vibes as my partner has 2 sons, and I have a son, so a girl would complete our combined family perfectly!


----------



## waiting2c

Scan went well Ladies!! I am a bit sad as didnt get any pictures, they couldnt really take any good ones. Baby was so uncooperative and kept rolling away from the scanner probe thing and facing my back. I had to keep rolling from side to side to try and flip it back and even then would only stay that way for a couple of seconds. Luckily she was fast with the machine and managed to get a still frame with the NT Fold so could get a measurement. But meant no profile shots to be had. This kid is a ratbag!


----------



## Smille24

waiting2c said:


> Scan went well Ladies!! I am a bit sad as didnt get any pictures, they couldnt really take any good ones. Baby was so uncooperative and kept rolling away from the scanner probe thing and facing my back. I had to keep rolling from side to side to try and flip it back and even then would only stay that way for a couple of seconds. Luckily she was fast with the machine and managed to get a still frame with the NT Fold so could get a measurement. But meant no profile shots to be had. This kid is a ratbag!

The same thing happened to me with my LO. I never got a good picture of her. She was a very active child....still is.


----------



## Nuthatch

Waiting- I had a scan today too and baby looked like it was having its own dance party. The tech was like "um, it would be really nice if your baby would cool its jets a bit." I was like....yeah, no control over that (and likely never will). I am so sad you didn't get any pictures!! We got some blurry ones, but I think it is only because I asked since my OH couldn't be there today.

I am soooo jealous of all you ladies finding out sex already!! So many team pink in here!! Congrats to everyone! 

So, we had a scan today at the high risk doctors. I pretty much haven't been able to breathe until today because I have been so freaking scared. I couldn't bring myself to post here or in my pregnancy journal or even talk to friends/my husband about it. He asked me about it one day and I said I was worried about baby and he was like "why?" And I just started sobbing and saying "my babies are always dead." Soooo I have pretty much been a drag and would have brought down the party. Feeling better now (for now). Baby looked incredible. Heartbeat of 164 and NT was 1.5 which is excellent. We will have the second blood draw for the sequential test in 3 weeks. We also booked a private gender scan for that same day in 3 weeks and our 20 week scan is April 9. Will post an ultrasound picture below (have to do it from my phone). Would love thoughts on sex if anyone has any--- also have a separate post if anyone wants to comment there instead.


----------



## Nuthatch

Blurry scan pictures!
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20180219-104611.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 4









Screenshot_20180219-104529.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## drudai

<3


----------



## rlbb1

Waiting2c and Nuthatch, great news that all was well at your scans! X


----------



## Chrissi1981

Nuthatch said:


> Blurry scan pictures!

A boy ?! Not sure ! Oh Hun I know I had two losses before my son it's always so so hard and it was this time as well. 

But congratulations on everything I'm sure it'll be all fine. :flower:

Also my son was always a wriggler and still is lol his little sister was sleeping at the 12 week scan ha and I'd even had chocolate cake !!! We shall see what she's like on Friday at my NHS scan. Before you know it we will all be 20 weeks!!!


----------



## drudai

Anyone else not "feel" pregnant most days?

Besides heartburn and gas problems, I don't even feel like there's a tiny human inside of me.


----------



## rlbb1

drudai said:


> Anyone else not "feel" pregnant most days?

Me! So this week, baby is the size of an onion, apparently. Where Im hiding a whole onion Ive got no idea! Im yet to feel the baby move or see the first sign of a baby bump and its getting me down a little. The only symptoms I have is an even worse back ache than normal and the inability to control my bladder when coughing!

Any of you ladies own a fetal doppler? I cant decide if it will ease my anxiety or make it worse?!


----------



## Smille24

I don't feel pregnant since taking meds, but my tummy says otherwise. 

Becky- I borrowed my friend's doppler and it has given me piece of mind when I'm feeling doubtful.


----------



## vickyandchick

Waiting and Nuthatch- I'm so glad your scans went well!:happydance:

Welcome Becky:flower:

Chrissi- Congrats on the girllllll:pink: 

Druidai- I don't feel pregnant at all, I probably won't until I have a proper bump and can feel them moving around.

Sorry I've been quiet on here, my son was in hospital over the weekend but thankfully he's fine now :D I now have a stinking cold and really sore throat, oh and I threw up for the first time this morning so that was great haha.
16 weeks today! Only 4 weeks until our anatomy scan and hopefully find out if we are team pink or blue!


----------



## drudai

I have a doppler, I use it 2-3 times a week (I try to only use every 3rd day) and admittedly it puts my mind at ease. I had one with my son too, but these new ones are SO much better than my angel sounds.

Mine was $45 on ebay... worth every penny. Anxiety sucks.


----------



## LynAnne

Nuthatch, I had 5 losses before DS came along so I sort of get how hard it can be to be positive about a pregnancy. I can't believe how "easy" this time around has been. I'm honestly terrified someone is going to pull the rug out from under me and tell me the worst news.

Drudai, since the morning sickness disappeared and the exhaustion has let up I don't really feel pregnant. Pretty sure if it wasn't for this growing bump and the occasional flutters I wouldn't think I was pregnant any more. I keep just tryig to remind myself it's a little phase and soon I'll feel baby moving so much that it'll put my mind at ease again.

Ribb1, I used a doppler all through my pregnancy with DS just to put my mind to rest as I was super anxious from previous losses. This time I've only used it once as my sister is pregnant too and has it (it's hers ). I used it on Saturday and whilst baby was trying to hide and it was a bit hard to track down it did give me a little reassurance.

Vicki, sorry to hear your little boy was in hospital. Hope it wasn't anything too serious!

AFM, I finally feel like my energy is creeping back up. It's been a beautiful day so I took DS to the park to play on the swings which he loves and I really need to do more as the weather gets better. It's only a 10 minute toddler walk away so it's perfect to get us out the house. It almost felt like spring. Also completely cleaned my living room so I'm feeling good today! Got my 16 (17) week midwife appointment on Thursday morning too.


----------



## mel28nicole

I had another appointment yesterday and my doc kept asking me how Ive been feeling and if I had any questions. Ive been feeling great and had zero questions lol. Listened to the heartbeats and left. Other than the frequent peeing and tiredness, I dont feel pregnant. My daughter I was paranoid the entire time since I had a MMC before her, and I was so sick the entire time and on meds. It wasnt enjoyable. This time I seem to be enjoying it more and Im definitely more relaxed. I listen in on the babies every few days. My doc mentioned how big my uterus was getting lol. I filed the paperwork to get transferred so Im just waiting on the new office to call me.

And my blood pressure was good! Ive never had a good reading but it was 128/80! So the baby aspirin must be working for me. No weight gain either


----------



## drudai

:) Glad babies are doing good, Mel.


----------



## rlbb1

Thanks for the replies RE fetal doppler, I think Im just going to go for it and get one. Can you all tell me which ones you use please? Ive had a quick look online and Im totally confused! Thank you x


----------



## Chrissi1981

rlbb1 said:


> Thanks for the replies RE fetal doppler, I think Im just going to go for it and get one. Can you all tell me which ones you use please? Ive had a quick look online and Im totally confused! Thank you x

Sonoline B Hun look on eBay x


----------



## TTCBean

I got a Sonoline B on eBay 5 years ago and still work perfectly.


----------



## drudai

Sonoline B. :) It's the go-to haha


----------



## Smille24

Sonoline B


----------



## Chrissi1981

Guys I swear I'm starting to feel her move. I never noticed it until 16 weeks with my son and even then he'd kick me so that was pretty obvious. But I feel like little butterfly kisses in there. So exciting I cannot wait to feel her little kicks. I'm only 13.5 weeks but they say you can feel it earlier 2nd time around ... am I going mad ?!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

I can feel the babies moving properly today! Feels like popcorn popping! And definitely can feel both on different sides!

Had flutters for the last week but always yeah it's always hard to tell if it's real or not...


----------



## rlbb1

Definitely possible to feel babys movements, from as early as 10 weeks Ive been told. Ive heard with subsequent pregnancies youre more likely to feel flutters early. Also the slimmer you are the earlier you feel baby too apparently. Pretty jealous over here as Im 17 weeks and a size 8, and still not a single thing.


----------



## Smille24

I don't feel much either and I'm almost 16 wks and on my 3rd. Sometimes I think I do, but it's not as often as I'd like.


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey all hope you are well, had my 12 week scan today and all was brilliant, I don't really feel pregnant except the odd random day I feel sick all day... For no reason! It's doing my head in but still so Greatful lol xx


----------



## drudai

14 weeks and sometimes I think I feel a tip or tap here and there. Nothing major. I have more dreams about feeling baby move than anything.


----------



## TTCBean

I have had baby boy dreams literally every night! It's making me so antsy to hold my baby! I've been snuggling my two older boys more than usual lately, can't get enough!

We find out the sex tomorrow morning!


----------



## Picksbaby

How exiting! Trying to keep up with fb and here sorry it&#8217;s been quiet!


Congratulations to everyone on scans and finding out genders already! I can&#8217;t beleeve we&#8217;re this far already!!!


----------



## Picksbaby

I&#8217;m 15weeks 1days and 3rd baby and I&#8217;m quite small. I sometime think I feel something but then I&#8217;m not sure...


----------



## Smille24

TTCBean said:


> I have had baby boy dreams literally every night! It's making me so antsy to hold my baby! I've been snuggling my two older boys more than usual lately, can't get enough!
> 
> We find out the sex tomorrow morning!

How exciting! I look forward to an update!


----------



## vickyandchick

Can't wait to hear whether you're pink or blue TTC!

Sometimes I think I feel something but I'm not sure, I spoke to my midwife and said I know the feeling of gas bubbles so she said it most likely is baby which is CRAZY! Like I can't believe we're at the movement stage already. Also I have an anterior placenta again so I didn't think it was possible but she said it was:shrug:


----------



## Chrissi1981

Picksbaby said:


> How exiting! Trying to keep up with fb and here sorry its been quiet!
> 
> 
> Congratulations to everyone on scans and finding out genders already! I cant beleeve were this far already!!!

Hun weren't you in the October 2015 baby group ? Your name is sooo familiar ! Xx


----------



## drudai

TTC I'm eager to hear!! Can't wait to find out my team blue mates!


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey all hope you're well, how did scan go ttc x


----------



## Flourish

Picks I'm with you, struggle to keep up with both! I'm more of a facebooked so tend to reply to stuff on there more than here. 

TTC not sure what the time difference is so either good luck with your scan today or I hope it went well... haha! 

I *think* I'm starting to feel a little less tired now.... finally! A definite bump is now there as well, I'm sure I'm going to be the size of a house by the end of this pregnancy. i took ages to show with my daughter so feel massive already with this one as it's already showing.


----------



## Starlight32

Flourish I felt like it took a while to show with my daughter too and I've been showing for weeks with this one. I haven't had a flat stomach since like 5 weeks.


----------



## TTCBean

Sorry I seem to update our FB group more than here!

For those that didn't see, we are having a perfect baby boy!! So overjoyed. I am excited to be a mom of 3 boys! &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## drudai

Daddy's got a lotta Y swimmers!! :)


----------



## rlbb1

TTCBean I have a house full of boys at the weekend as my other half and I have 3 boys between us, its so much fun!!

Ive finally started feeling movements! Ive been worrying for weeks that somethings wrong but maybe Im just not as intune with my body as I thought. Im assuming I just missed those first flutters as Im feeling full on kicks and pokes! It seemed to just happen overnight too.

Hope everyones doing ok x


----------



## drudai

Anyone else's upper arms sore? I know it's super common, they naturally get stronger over the pregnancy, but oi. They feel like I lifted weights.


----------



## Nuthatch

I forgot about checking my sequential screening test results and finally checked them today. Initial results are very low probability of downs and trisomy 18. NT was 1.5. So everything looks amazing so far. I won't get the full results for a few more weeks after the second blood draw. Get to hear babies heartbeat tomorrow and I am going to get some zofran tomorrow as I am now down 20 lbs and still losing and vomiting all the dang time. Also, today is the last day of first tri!! Woohoo!! 

How is everyone's morning (all day) sickness???


----------



## Smille24

Nuthatch- zofran has been a life saver. I feel 100x better with it. I tried not taking it for a few days but ended up ill again. So I'll wait until I'm 5 months and see if I can go without.


----------



## Nuthatch

Smille-- that is good to know. I would love not to be nauseated 100% of my life.


----------



## Flourish

sickness definitly got worse in the second trimester for me this time. 

I've got my GTT on Thursday and dreading it... not being able to eat anything until 12pm when I throw up more if I don't eat is going to be awful! Just can't wait to get it over and done with as I go away for the weekend after that.


----------



## mel28nicole

Zofran was a life saver when I was pregnant with my daughter! I started taking it at 14 weeks. Definitely made me feel better.

One more week til our gender ultrasound!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Ladies I have ENERGY! I am nesting like crazy - re-organized my whole apartment, cleaning everything, up-to-date with the laundry... I hope this carries on for at least a while before I get super tired again, I'm getting so much done! I'm usually the laziest, sleepiest person on the planet!


----------



## AngelaALA

Sorry I have been MIA on here I've been chatting on the Facebook posts though can't believe how quick this thread still moves along xx

Jenn how are you now have your platelets gone back up x

Smile hows the MS going has it gone for good yet xx

Waiting gutting that you couldnt get any pics but great that she's so active means she's happy and healthy in there xx

Nuthatch bless you I guess the worry wont go till you hold you bany in your arms Im the same keep worrying and wont stop till I hold him/her. I think boy by the way xx also congrats on the low NT scores it is a releaf when you hear them words low risk I hope the MS clears up soon too xx

Flourish sorry to hear MS is still bad for you too xx

Vicky sorry to hear that your son was in hospital hope he is okay now and your cold is gone xx

Mel glad your babies are doing great xx

TTC amazing so made up for you a boy xx

Ella lol so glad you got loads of energy could you pass some this way please xx

Ive not got a doppler Dr and midwives dont recommend them as it can give you false reassurance its the kicks from 26wks Ill be monitoring xx

Im 16+5 slim and got a bump already but unsure if Ive felt any movement yet thought I felt something the other day but really not sure as this is my first just want the movements to get stronger so I feel it properly xx

I have my antenatal consultant today with Dr not sure what happens but we shall see and my 20wk scan is only 3 wks today away now I just cant believe I didnt cave and wont cave to get an early gender scan so excited to find out what Im having xx

I've bought more baby stuff this week cant help myself and this time I bought some neutral baby clothes couldnt help myself lol xx Im still getting tiredness cant remember the last time I actually slept right through guess that's my body preparing me for what is about to come sleepless nights lol xx Im still getting pains now and then Ill speak to the Dr about them today xx


----------



## Smille24

MS is gone, but still with the help of meds. I will try to stop taking them at 5 months and see what happens. The only downside to them is constipation. I've tried metamucil, but it did nothing. So yesterday I got some Colace. It helped a little so far. I hate being on all of these meds. Out of all 3 of my pregnancies, this is the worst. It's my last though so I'm trying to enjoy.

My dh is leaving today for a month. I'm devastated, but it's good money and I need a new vehicle as mine is about to die. I will have to try to schedule the gender scan around a day off of his, but if not we'll have it put in an envelope and wait until he returns.


----------



## AngelaALA

Smilesorry to hear you will be on your own for a month but if it helps get a new car then its only a month out of the rest of your life x

Well my srandard appt at hospital wasn't a standard appointment Im going under dual care between my midwife and Dr at hospital about 12 yrs ago I had abnormal cells removed off my cervix they said back then they did something called a loop excursion something like that and could of taken a large chunk away which may have shortened my cervix which means I may not be able to carry full term and might have to have a stitch put in which they'll take out at 36 weeks but means I could go at any point when the stitch is taken out I'll know more at my 20 wk scan as they will also check the length of my cervix and to top it off I had another bleed yesterday which I havent had since leaving 1st tri Ive called hospital left a message just waiting for a call back xx


----------



## Smille24

Angela- oh no! I hope everything is ok.


----------



## Chrissi1981

Angela can't they book you in early to get it done ? I'd definitely look more into it. Could that be related to the bleed ? Just a thought. Praying for you but I'm sure all is well xx

Booked in with my midwives yesterday so so happy I love them so much. -and now I'll get massages as well this time around which is fab as my blooming shoulder has been a pain in my butt so painful. Anyone had any crazy snow like us here in London. Like winter wonderland out there !


Xx


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey all Angela that sounds really scary I hope your OK xxx


----------



## AngelaALA

Thanks guys and yep had snow up North too sick of this weather now bring on spring. well all was well this bleeding is something that I just have to put up with Ive got crevical erosion which is caused by pregnancy and quite common pregnancy sympton so they say the only thing that will cure it is having the baby then it should go away. The bleeding isn't effecting baby at all or causing any issues it's just an annoyance more than anything but with any bleeding Im still to call hospital and get it checked just to be on the safe side xx Well baby beautiful healthy and happy no issues at all baby also had legs completely spread wide open so we found out its a boy couldnt not see it it was waving it at us lol xx
 



Attached Files:







20180302_000424.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Smille24

I booked a gender scan for Tuesday! I had an appt on Monday, but I got confused as to when my dh would be back in town. I'm super excited!


----------



## AngelaALA

Goodluck Smile xx


----------



## Chrissi1981

Yay congrats Angela !! Xx


----------



## rlbb1

Hope everyones doing ok?

So a week ago I felt my first pokes and jabs, having totally missed the fluttery stage. And all of a sudden, Ive just felt full on kicks... on the OUTSIDE!

It suddenly feels REALLY real x


----------



## vickyandchick

Congrats again Angela:blue:

Smille- so exciting, can't wait to hear if you're team pink or blue!

Rlbb- that's so exciting! Yay for kicks!

We've had a fair bit of snow here, I hate it tbh and just want it to be sunny and warm:haha: I've been feeling a few little pokes (I think) and I had a really vivid dream last night that I gave birth and it was a girl


----------



## AngelaALA

Ooohhh Vicky you finding out or team yellow xx Im same sick of this weather its flipping spring now where is my daffodils and tulips xx

Ribb thats amazing xx

Im 17+1 dont think Ive felt any movement yet Im not sure but I know all is okay cant wait to feel a kick though xx


----------



## drudai

16 weeks today here. Had little peak at baby yesterday, but was a little disheartened. Midwife didn't let me get a good look at baby (was very clinical), unlike my OBgyn who made my 12 week scan amazing & personal!

Midwife also said that she doesn't think it's a boy and said she didn't see anything yet to be definitive. Now I'm all bummed out and sour about the whole visit. Not just gender, but really not getting to see baby. It's like having something nice waved in your face and yanked away.


----------



## Smille24

Drudai- that's awful! I hate drs with horrible bedside manners. 

Ugh it was 70° the other say, now 30° and snowy today. I'm over it!!! My LO is over it. One day she is able to play outside, the next it's like caging an animal. Spring can't come soon enough.


----------



## vickyandchick

Angela- will deffo be finding out, I'm far too impatient to wait! 20 week scan in just over 2 weeks so no point in booking a gender scan but we're having a 3D/4D one later which will be better :D

Drudai- that's horrible, as if she didn't even show you for a little bit :(


----------



## AngelaALA

I would complain Drudai she sounds like she needs to be told about her bedside manner

Vicky thats great Im going to book a 4d scan around the 30wk mark cant wait to do it x


----------



## Smille24

If I wait for my 20 wk scan and a time DH is available to be there, I'd have to wait until April. No thanks! Tues can't come soon enough.


----------



## mel28nicole

Our gender scan is in 2 days! I cant wait! So curious to see what they are. We are going to the Penguins hockey game tonight, probably leaving within the hour, game starts at 5pm. Im feeling huge as my jersey is tight around my belly. Im at that weird stage where I look more fat than pregnant.

My one friend is 8 days behind me and had her gender scan today so Im quite jealous that she is finding out today and I still gotta wait. But Im thankful Im not waiting til 20 weeks!


----------



## Smille24

I've always wanted to go to a Penguins game. We love hockey! Good luck at your scan!


----------



## drudai

Hope your scan is wonderful!

Complaining at this clinic wouldn't do me a lick of good! They're already quit... subpar. Not in terms of making sure my baby is healthy, they're fine at that. Just the... bedside manner as you say! Can be quite rude. I'm really only there to see baby on the u/s and it's just around the corner. 

Everyone is telling me to switch to another OBgyn in the next town over, but doing that would require taking additional time off work to go there. And he'd request that I have the baby in the hospital in the next town over, which I don't want to do that either. :( I shall just suck it up. Only saw my son at 8, 20, and 32 weeks. I can be patient with this one too...


----------



## jenniferannex

So sorry I've been missing for a while! We have had one thing after another recently! We were all poorly with a cold, and then the sick bug got us all :nope: Worst couple of weeks ever! Hope you're all well?

Angela that sounds so scary but I'm glad everything is ok and what a wonderful scan photo! 

My platelets haven't gone back up, they have dropped even more. So i have been to a consultant and if they drop again at my next blood test (2 weeks) I will have to go and see a haematologist to discuss treatment. 
Really hoping they go back up!! 

Hows everyone coping with the cold weather? Its bloody freezing!!!


----------



## Smille24

Oh Jen I'm sorry to hear that. I hope they figure out a way to increase your levels. I'm sorry your family has been battling illnesses. I've been trying to avoid anyone with a cold because this winter has been rough on us. 

I am sick of the cold weather. I am looking forward to spring. My LO has gone nuts being trapped in the house and really needs to get out and let loose. 

I haven't seen my dh in a week. It's so lonely. 2 days until our scan!!!! I keep dreaming of a boy. Last night it felt so real. He was born weighing 9 lbs with had brown hair and eyes. His cheeks were so chubby. I was so in love. However, I keep telling myself it's a girl so I'm not disappointed.


----------



## jenniferannex

Thanks Smille me too! Ahh i hope you manage to dodge it all! I also hope the weather warms up for you soon. Its bit milder here today at 4 degrees (Celsius) feels so much warmer than the -4 all last week and all the snow! 
It does drive the kids crazy being stuck inside doesn't it! 

Oh no has he been working a lot? 
So excited to find out what you're having!!! :blue: :pink:

This is bit TMI sorry, but obviously I've not been well. When i went to the consultant last week i was well, they did another urine test which showed positive for something but asked if i had had some discharge as this could be why. I had but not much so they didn't worry. Anyway I've just been to the loo and i had quite a lot of white discharge (so sorry i know this is bit blergh) it didn't smell or anything but should i be worried? It was just more of an amount I've ever had before. Wondering if its because I've been ill or because of something else?


----------



## Smille24

Jenn- I've had a lot too. I'm not concerned about it though. I think it's normal :shrug:. He's been out of town working at a different site. He has to work there until the 31st but will try to come home when possible. His days off were so wonky which is why we booked an earlier scan. It was either that or wait until April.


----------



## jenniferannex

Thank you! I had a google and it says if it comes with no other symptoms its complelty normal. So much to worry about!

ahh thats really rubbish, i hate it when mine works really long days but atleast i get to see him for a couple of hours. Its so hard with 2 children as well especially your youngest still being little! 

What time is your scan tomorrow?


----------



## Smille24

It's at 12. We're going to wait until my oldest gets home and do a reveal for her before telling anyone.


----------



## jenniferannex

So that will be around 5pm UK time won't it? So exciting!


----------



## Starlight32

So exciting!
Mel what time is yours?


----------



## rlbb1

All these gender scans are getting me SO excited! 

My 20 week scan is next week but I am determined to stay team yellow, despite my boyfriend pestering me to let us find out!


----------



## AngelaALA

Smile only one more day to wait till your gender scan exciting xx

Sorry to hear that Jen have they said whats causing it do they know what is going on and can it affect the baby xx the weather is starting to warm up here now thank god Im done with this cold weather now I want spring to come xx also Ive had loads of discharge no issues but if your worried speak to your Dr xx

Well I'm 17+4 today and finally felt the baby move not like butterflies but like something is physically moving around inside me its crazy but I love it xx

Ribb I dont know how your doing it staying strong I just couldnt xx


----------



## LynAnne

These gender announcements are making me so excited for my scan a week tomorrow! Cannot wait to find out. Thinking boy but really not bothered. It'll be nice to finally know what to do with DS's old clothes (donate, pass on to sister, keep, bin). I have 5 or 6 bin bags full and he's only 15.5 months old. Oops.

Speaking of DS he had a horrible temperature over the weekend but is completely back to normal today. Throwing silly tantrums over little things and everything! Oh well! Would rather that than him feeling poorly. I felt so helpless.


----------



## mel28nicole

Sorry I havent been on! Very busy weekend! Gender scan went great yesterday and we are team blue! Both babies are boys :) we are ecstatic! I had s feeling both were boys (or at least one was) and my husband wouldnt believe me. So he was super excited to see. I cant wait to start getting everything together!


----------



## Flourish

LynAnne I know what you mean, I'm so excited with these announcements as well. I still have just under 3 weeks until my scan! 

I've been to see the midwife today, listened to baby's heart beat which I'm sure sounded like a galloping horse.... apparently that means girl, can't wait to find out! 

I got the new midwife to change my notes as the last midwife was rubbish and got lots of the info incorrect. She has said that I will have 4 weekly scans from 28 weeks to monitor growth after my daughter stopped growing. I feel reassured by that now. 

Hope everyone else is doing okay.


----------



## jenniferannex

Ahh so exciting all the scans that are to come!! I cant wait to see what you're all having!
Smille im so patiently waiting :haha: 

Angela they can just drop in pregnancy with no reason. She said as its never happened before in my previous pregnancies it will literally just be down to this pregnancy. It cant affect the baby as of yet but they won't let me go lower than 100 without treatment which I'm hoping doesn't happen. It is just basically to do with labour, as you don't want to be giving birth with blood that doesn't clot as it should! Im hoping they've gone back up next week. Ive been eating foods that are naturally supposed to increase them. 

I have my 20 week scan on Monday I'm so excited!


----------



## Starlight32

All the sex announcements are so exciting!!!!!


----------



## Smille24

We're team :pink:


----------



## drudai

<3 I'm so happy for you all!!

Twin boys!! 
Girls girls girls!!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

I went for a check up yesterday as I am feeling a lot of pain and pressure, but apparently nothing is wrong so I guess this is just my new reality :(

We found out one of the twins is a definite boy, but the ultrasound tech couldn't see the other because it's low down and behind the other one - she said maybe is was a girl, but only because she didn't see anything - and I've heard that isn't an accurate way to detect gender so I'm trying not to get too hopeful, I don't know if I could deal with 4 boys ages 4 and under!!! I know I will get majorly hit with gender disappointment (and feel terrible for it) if they are both boys. We might have more kids in the future but who is to say they will be girls either?!


----------



## chellelou21

Hi Ladies
It's been a while, I hope you are all well.....It's lovely to read about all of the gender scans! I feel like I've been waiting an eternity..my 20 week scan is on Monday morning. I originally said we were staying team :yellow: but we've decided we need to know! It will also help to prepare our son and daughter for the new arrival too.
My due date is now 30th July, but I'm sure he/she will arrive in August, so I'll stay in this group.
My bump is also feeling a bit tight and uncomfortable, guessing it's due to round ligaments stretching etc


----------



## Smille24

I was told I have anterior placenta and wouldn't be feeling her move for a bit longer. I'm bummed, but relieved because I was worried something was wrong. She moved the entire ultrasound and did a flip. It was neat to watch.

Ella- I completely understand gender disappointment. After our scan yesterday, I cried hysterically. I knew going in it was a girl...just a gut feeling, but was hoping we'd be wrong. I really wanted our last to be a boy. My oldest cried and my oldest threw a fit as well. We're past it now and moving forward. I can totally relate.

Chelle- I could never stay team :yellow:. I admire those who can.


----------



## waiting2c

So exciting hearing all these genders!!! I still have like 5.5 weeks to wait to find out :(

Hope everyone is feeling ok, my nausea is diminishing now which is fab!


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey all I haven't been on for what feels like forever!! I also have weeks until my next scan but we are staying team yellow! Congratulations on all you finding out the sex! I'm so sorry smile that you were disappointed it's completely natural, xxx


----------



## rlbb1

Catmumof4 said:


> I also have weeks until my next scan but we are staying team yellow

Yay a fellow member to team yellow!! I love seeing everyones gender reveals, but theres something so special about waiting to find out. Plus, my boyfriend wants to find out _really_ bad and I love annoying him :haha:


----------



## Starlight32

I started to feel movement 2 days ago at 17+3. I haven't felt any today, I know it's normal this early-- but I wish I would feel something more consistently!


----------



## Smille24

Starlight32 said:


> I started to feel movement 2 days ago at 17+3. I haven't felt any today, I know it's normal this early-- but I wish I would feel something more consistently!

Same here! I felt a couple of jabs yesterday then nothing. I can only feel them in certain areas. It drives me crazy.


----------



## drudai

Tip taps here, never anything stronger. Seems to come and go!


----------



## LynAnne

I feel baby most days now, especially in the evening, although that's only been in the last week or two. DH even managed to feel baby a couple of nights ago. Looking forward to it being properly consistent though. Scan is on Wednesday at 12pm. Can't wait until I can stop saying baby and start referring to them as he or she!


----------



## Catmumof4

Haha all of mine I found out this is the first I'm not finding out, it just feels different this time, xx


----------



## vickyandchick

I am definitely finding out what this baby is, my anatomy scan is in a week and a half so hopefully we can find out then.

I've been feeling some movement, mainly little jabs on my left side as I think my placenta is on my right side at the front. Also sometimes in the morning they push themselves right up against my stomach so they stick out like a little ball:haha:


----------



## TTCBean

I have an anterior placenta and hadn't felt the baby at all, but today at my sons judo class I felt a thump in my belly!! I hope I feel him more.


----------



## Catmumof4

I think the movements I felt have mostly disappeared it's so weird, making me very anxious x


----------



## AngelaALA

Mel team blue amazing we're in the same team xx

Smile also fantastic news team pink xx

Jenn I really hope they stay okay then but its good that it doesnt affect the baby its crazy what pregnancy can do to your body its made me suffer with cervical erosion which means I get bleeding now and then causes baby no harm and doesnt worry me no more just annoying xx

Ella dont feel guilty for being disappointed your bound to want a girl with two boys already I hope the other is a girl Im glad the pains were nothing to worry about xx

Chell goodluck exciting to find out xx

Waiting glad your MS is disappearing xx

Lyanne goodluck at your scan exciting to find out xx

Also vicky exciting for you too not long till you find out xx

I feel the baby now and then but it is very sparadic not regular and not everyday xx


----------



## Starlight32

Cat I'm having the same fears! Wednesday and Thursday night I felt a good bit, but I haven't felt much since. Maybe a small flutter but nothing that stands out as definite movement.


----------



## jenniferannex

Thanks Angela I hope so! Ahh I bet thats quite worrying even though you know what it is. 

20 weeks now wahoo! I have my 20 week scan tomorrow :happydance: Im going to get them to double check its a girl as I keep seeing so many people have been told girl early on and then it ends up being a boy &#128584; have to make sure :haha:


----------



## Smille24

jenniferannex said:


> Thanks Angela I hope so! Ahh I bet thats quite worrying even though you know what it is.
> 
> 20 weeks now wahoo! I have my 20 week scan tomorrow :happydance: Im going to get them to double check its a girl as I keep seeing so many people have been told girl early on and then it ends up being a boy &#128584; have to make sure :haha:

Mine is coming up next week and although I'm 99% sure it's a girl, I'd rather be 100%. I wouldn't be disappointed if baby sprouted a wiener :haha:


----------



## vickyandchick

Jen- Yay for being halfway there! I've only heard of one or two people who were told the wrong gender, you bought any pink stuff yet?


----------



## Nuthatch

We have our early gender scan tomorrow!! Will post tomorrow!


----------



## jenniferannex

Haha Smille :haha: 

Ive bought a few girly things but luckily all the big things i like to keep neutral so not too worried! Im very certain its still a girl but you just never know :haha: 

ahh good luck Nuthatch hope baby cooperates! Do you have any incline as to what baby is?


----------



## Nuthatch

I think baby is a boy, but will be THRILLED either way...lol


----------



## jenniferannex

Ahh I cant wait to find out!! :pink: :blue:


----------



## AngelaALA

Goodluck guys on finding out the gender and with the anatomy scan itself xx

Happy Mothers Day guys my husband didnt wish me happy mothers day this morning and I was so upset but Ive come home from work to two cards one from him and from Alex (the bump) perfume a new work mug as my other broke flowers and a nice bath I was so made up xx


----------



## Starlight32

Happy Mother's Day UK ladies!


----------



## LynAnne

Hope all the UK ladies had a lovely Mother's day. Mine was full on visiting family and I'm still feeling tired from it today but it was lovely. DH and DS got me a mug with DS "artwork" on it and a massive box of malteasers so I was happy! I love the little sentimental things.

So how many ladies have scans this week? Can we expect many more gender reveals this week? I can't believe that I'm almost halfway and we have our scan on Wednesday. Feels like it has sort of snuck up on me all of a sudden. So nervous about all the serious checks but focusing on finding out the gender. Very excited about that!


----------



## jenniferannex

Ahh Angela thats so lovely, and yours too LynAnne :cloud9:

Had a lovely day hope the rest of the UK ladies did! 

My scan is at 1.50pm cant wait, although slightly nervous as its important but looking forward to seeing if baby is still a girl :haha: 
I bet you cant wait to find out, only 2 more sleeps!! :pink: :blue:


----------



## Starlight32

Seems like a good bit of scans this week! Very exciting!


----------



## LynAnne

I'm desperate to find out! So excited. I loved knowing that DS was a boy. DH is only working today and tomorrow this week so we've lined up some nice wee things to do and I'm excited about that too!

Bet you can't wait to see baby again today! Not long to wait now.


----------



## Smille24

Happy Mother's Day to the UK ladies. Ours is in May! Last year my dh and kids got me a mom necklace with their birthstones. We were not expecting a 3rd child oops! I'm sure they can add to it.

I am so excited to have another baby and even though I wanted a boy, I'm ok with 3 girls. As long as their healthy and happy. My dh doesn't seem bothered. He loves having daughters to spoil.

Good luck to those having scans this week. I'll get paperwork to schedule mine on Fri. Hopefully I can get in Mon when dh is off or I'll have to wait until the end of the week.


----------



## chellelou21

So, I've had my 20 week scan this morning and can reveal....ITS A BOY!! :blue:
I've set up the gender reveal balloon ready for the kids coming home from school....there may be tears from my daughter who wanted a baby sister. Wish me luck!!!:haha:


----------



## Nuthatch

Congrats chelle!!! So exciting!!


----------



## LynAnne

Congrats on being team blue!!


----------



## Starlight32

So exciting!!!


----------



## Smille24

Congrats!!! My dd1 was really upset about a sister, but she's ok now. It takes time to process it.


----------



## Chrissi1981

Congratulations! Boys are so lovely xx


----------



## jenniferannex

Congratulations Chelle!! :blue:

My 20 week scan didn't go to plan, baby just wouldn't cooperate, couldn't scan the heart properly, had to go out and come back, still the same! legs tightly crossed so couldn't confirm a girl. Have to go back next week to try and check the heart again. My placenta is also very low lying and anterior, so i have to go back at 36 weeks to check if i have placenta previa, which will be a c section no question. Things just aren't going to plan for me this pregnancy!! No sex until 36 weeks either due to how low the placenta is, what a boring 16 weeks this will be :haha: Everything else seems fine though with baby just really hoping as my womb grows the placenta grows with it to the side, fingers crossed! And hoping they can get all the details i need about her heart next week!


----------



## rlbb1

All these gender reveals are making me want to find out! I have my 20 week scan on Thursday but Im going to be strong and wait it out til delivery!

Jenniferannex what a shame youre scan didn't go to plan. I think yours is going to be a mischievous one! 

Sorry Im so quiet on here, were in the midst of moving house and its all pretty stressful and tiring. Should be spending our first night in our new home tomorrow so the end is in sight!


----------



## chellelou21

The balloon reveal went really well. No tears from DD. She was happy that she will be like me; an older brother and a younger brother! Phew!! :haha:
Happy New Home Ribb! Moving is so stressful, I may never move again!!
Fingers crossed that Baby is more co operative next week Jenn. Mine was a tinker at the 12 week scan, so I was expecting the same today but he was great and they could get all of the measurements that they needed! His bits on full display too! :haha:


----------



## vickyandchick

Congratulations Chelle!:blue:

My scan is next week, I am sooooo excited! Even if baby has their legs crossed and we can't tell I'll just be haply to see them again :D


----------



## Smille24

Chelle- I'm glad the reveal went well. It's sad seeing them disappointed. Now that baby has a name (my dd1 picked from our list) she's excited.


----------



## Nuthatch

Jenn-- sorry baby wouldn't cooperate and about the placenta issues. Fingers crossed baby cooperates next week.

Afm: we are team blue!!! Baby boy was not cooperating AT ALL. But we finally got a quick peek at boy bits. But no good pictures printed. We should get some at the anatomy scan in 4 weeks though so no worries.


----------



## Smille24

Congrats nuthatch!!!


----------



## mel28nicole

Ah its so exciting to hear all the sexes! So crazy how we are hitting the half way point! Swear we just found out!

I have my next appointment on Wednesday with my new doctor so Im excited! Im starting to feel little pokes here and there. Every time I listen to them on the Doppler they are moving around so much lol. I should be scheduling my 20 week scan at my appointment as well.

We went out and bought a new SUV today! We needed something bigger to accommodate 3 kids. We had a double truck, which we are keeping, but its just a tight squeeze. It had 3rd row seating and is so spacious. So glad we got it. Just gonna suck having two car payments but we should manage no problem


----------



## Smille24

Mel- we're getting a larger vehicle as well. I'm leaning more towards a mini van because it's more practical for us. Plus sliding doors will be nice. My dh isn't thrilled and wants a suv, but he's not the one toting kids around.


----------



## jenniferannex

Congratulations nuthatch!! :blue: how exciting!


----------



## vickyandchick

Congratulations again Nuthatch!:blue:

Smille- I love the name Ainsley, I think it's super cute!


----------



## Smille24

vickyandchick said:


> Congratulations again Nuthatch!:blue:
> 
> Smille- I love the name Ainsley, I think it's super cute!

Thank you! We were going to go with Hayden, but had a change of heart.


----------



## Starlight32

Smile both lovely names!


----------



## Smille24

I think if we added anymore H names, I'd never get them right. I struggle now. My dd1 loves the name Ainsley and had been calling her that. I think it has helped her bond and accept that she isn't getting the brother she wanted.


----------



## AngelaALA

Chelle amazing news on team blue xx

Jenn so sorry to hear that lets hope your placenta does move and on the plus side you get to see baby again xx

Ribb goodluck with the house move hope it all goes well xx

Congrats on team blue Nuthatch xx

Mel fantastic news on the new car and amazing your feeling babies move xx

Ainsley is a lovely name smile xx

Ive had to have another scan had more bleeding its super annoying baby is perfectly fine just fed up with this bleeding now it comes and goes and is down to this cervical erosion I just wish it would go away for good on plus side I get to see baby more and we've had it double confirmed that baby is a boy his name will be Alex xx


----------



## Chrissi1981

Congrats Nuthatch !

I know well I've four more weeks till I'm half way but yay cannot wait to see baby girl again.

Names names completely on my mind as of late. We have a first name and now toying with a middle name. I'm a mama that likes the name to hold and possess meaning. Right now We are liking a Tahitian and French combination will reveal once I'm actually decided. Hopefully sooner rather than later!!!

Oh Angela I cannot even imagine how stressful it must be. Can they do anything about it ?

Xx


----------



## Starlight32

Alex is a great name!

The bleeding sounds stressful:(


----------



## Smille24

Angela- I'm so sorry about the bleeding :hugs:. I can't imagine the stress you feel every time it happens. I'm glad Alex is ok! 

Chrissi- I'm struggling with a middle name as well. I like Marie but my dh isn't sure. I think it flows well and nothing else seems appealing to me. It's tough picking a name.


----------



## jenniferannex

Ahh i love Alex how lovely! Love Ainsley too!! So sweet hearing our little babies already have names. 

We love Izzy, just Izzy. I know its short for Isabelle but we would always shorten it anyway. its a sweet story to do with Andrews grandad, he always called my youngest (who is called Ella) Izzy. He said i love the name Izzy you should of called her that, of course he was only joking about it but he never called her Ella. Andrew said 'if we ever have another baby girl we will call her Izzy' Now at this point we didn't think we would have anymore. Anyway his Grandad died Last September so it just seems like the thing to do to call her Izzy. Plus we all love the name. Its not set in stone as i love Esme but its definitely up there!


----------



## LynAnne

Alex is a lovely name. We loved Alex for years but our nephew was called Alexander before we ever got to use it! It's strange to think that DS could have been Alex now though! 

Izzy is super cute too! Such a lovely meaning behind it too. We haven't thought about names yet as we've been waiting to find out the gender so we only have to deal with one name and not two!

Speaking of which, scan is in just over an hour. So excited and nervous!!


----------



## jenniferannex

Ahhh so exciting LynAnne! I cant wait to find out what youre having!


----------



## Smille24

Good luck Lyn!!! Can't wait to find out!

Izzy is adorable and I love that it has meaning. 

My cousin texted me and said her dh hates our name. First off, who the heck is her dh to have a say in our name? I don't even like the guy. Second, the names she chose for her kids are awful imo. I can't believe she had the nerve to even tell me that.


----------



## Smille24

Lots of team :blue: in this group!


----------



## LynAnne

Another team :blue: Everything looked perfect with our little boy, measuring fine, wriggling about like a wee monkey. So perfect. Flashed us so we got a lovely clear view - no doubting he is a boy :haha: midwife said I had an anterior placenta but it's nice and high and everything else looked fine with me too.


----------



## Starlight32

Yay for all the sex announcements :)

Esme is a great name, and what a sweet meaning for Izzy. 

Smile- that's annoying!!!! Who cares what he thinks!!!!

We know our boy name (same boy name we had picked if our daughter had been a boy) but undecided on the girl name (we originally had one in mind from before getting pregnant but I've changed my mind and haven't thought much about it since). We aren't thinking about it until we know sex.


----------



## Catmumof4

Is anyone else staying team yellow? Lmao

Congrats on finding the sexes loads of boys in this group!

I'm bias on izzy I have an Isabella we call izzy lol and I'm bias on Alex cos Alexander is our chosen for a boy lol &#128514; Evelyn is our chosen for a girl

So found out we have to have extra scans at 28,32&36 weeks because my izzy was a small grower, hope we cn stay yellow through all them scans!! Xx


----------



## Starlight32

Cat I want to know but as it gets closer I'm feeling cold feet- like maybe I shouldn't find out. I'm worried about gender disappointment :( of course I want baby to be healthy most of all, etc..


----------



## TTCBean

Saw my midwife yesterday, heard the heartbeat again and she found the baby and we were able to feel him! It was so cool! She sent in the request for my 20 week scan, she said to be prepared as they are scheduling a month out, so I'll be 24-25 weeks. I hope it's sooner, haven't heard back yet!


----------



## Smille24

Ttc- a month?! Wow! That's how it was if we wanted to get one done at the hospital with my dd2. So we went to a lab to have it done.

I couldn't stay team yellow. I think it's great that some of you can. It has helped me bond tremendously even though I was disappointed for a min.


----------



## vickyandchick

Angela- That sounds scary buy yay for choosing a name, I like Alex :D

Jen- Izzy is a super cute name and it has a lovely meaning behind it, Isabella is on our list for a girl too

Smille- How annoying, I'd tell her to keep her nose out of your business

Lynanne- Congrats again on team blue:blue:

Ttc- A month out is crazy, hopefully they can get you in sooner

I definitely find it helps me to bond knowing the gender, I can't picture them as a baby till I know if that makes sense


----------



## Flourish

LynAnne congrats on team blue. 

I don't tell anyone (in real life) the names we are thinking as I know people will judge. When we had our daughter we called her Lennox and had a few people saying we had given her a boys name and I felt like I had to prove that it was also a girls name and I got really down about it for a while. 

The names you have all mentioned are really lovely &#10084;&#65039; 

I want to wait until we know if it's a girl or boy before we really start thinking about names... we have toyed with a few but so far have come up with none that we like for a boy and a few we like for a girl... Mia, Harley & Evie are top of our list at the moment but as I say we are waiting until we find out the sex before we really start to make any decisions.... Sod's law says it will be a boy just because we can't think of any names haha!


----------



## rlbb1

Hope you ladies are all doing ok. Im loving all the name choices. We genuinely havent even discussed names yet! Im so fickle so its best to leave it til Im about 35 weeks pregnant at least!

Ive got my 20 week scan in 2 hours, looks like Im going alone as my other half is held up at work... I also have my first consultation to discuss VBAC options straight after, I was really hoping for a second pair of ears as I hate trying to take in loads of information, but I dont think its going to happen :nope:


----------



## Starlight32

I like the name Lennox! I see it as a girl name- the only Lennox I know is a female character on a tv show (Melissa and Joey), and I liked that show!


----------



## jenniferannex

Congrats on team blue LynAnne :blue: :happydance:

Are boys winning the tally? :D 

Ahh TTCbean that is a long time! I hope it is sooner. 

Yay Vicky, its such a lovely name :) 

Starlight, I'm sure once you see baby and know what sex it is you'll be fine. Even if you are disappointed for a second. Plus we are all here to listen and help :D 

Flourish i think Lennox is lovely! But i know what you mean about people judging. Theres always someone who doesn't like it. If i hear a baby name i don't like i just keep my mouth shut, i couldn't imagine saying i didn't like it! Its just rude to tell someone you don't like what they've called their child i think. 

Ahh Ribb thats a shame your OH cant join you at your scan! Im also like that where i feel i need someone to take in any information. Just get her to write it down too :haha:


----------



## Smille24

I agree! It's your baby, you get to name them. Why should anyone's opinion matter? I strongly disliked my cousin's boys names but I didn't tell her that. It's rude. My mom hated the name Hayden and was very vocal on that. Shes still trying to get us to name Ainsley something else. Ugh. Now I see why people don't share names until they're born.


----------



## rlbb1

So everything went well at both the scan and my consultation. All looks well with baby and I managed to look away and stay team yellow!!


----------



## Flourish

Starlight that's where I first heard the name and fell in love with it :) 

Rlbb1 I'm glad everything went well. Well done for staying team yellow that takes willpower!


----------



## Smille24

Amazing willpower! My friend had the gender sealed in an envelope and was going to stay team yellow. She caved lol.


----------



## AngelaALA

Yay Im 19 wks now 1 more week till the half way point and 4 days till my anatomy scan Im feeling Alex move everyday now get a kick now and then no hiccups yet I love it when I feel him its wierd but wonderful at the same time told my Father in law what his name will be Alex Richard David and he nearly cried as his name is David my dad is Richard this will be his first grandchild and he's so excited I just wish my dad was around to hear his name he passed away 4 yrs ago, his name will be just Alex not Alexander either xx

Unfortunately they cant do anything about the bleeding its just an irritating pregnancy issues that I have to put up with I more than likely going to get bleeds all the way through and the only thing that will cure it is having Alex and my hormones return back to normal the only good thing is that atleast we know what it is and its not causing baby any issues xx

Smile Ainsley Marie sounds lovely and ignore your cousin she has no taste xx

Jenn Izzy is lovely and what a lovely story to go with it xx

LyAnne so glad all went well and congrats on being team blue xx

Cat sorry to hear that but amazing to have more scans atleast xx

Ttc gutting you have to wait longer for scan lets hope it comes sooner xx

Flourish they are all amazing names I love them all we had Harley too in mind xx

Ribb sorry to hear you have to go alone Im glad it all went well at your scan and get you holding strong on team yellow youve got more willpower than me xx

Starlight I agree you maybe disappointed at first but will be happy after especially once you have a name xx


----------



## mel28nicole

Got my anatomy scan scheduled for next Thursday :)


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey all really glad your all doing well! I feel soooo far behind you all!!! X


----------



## vickyandchick

Rlbb- So glad everything went well, and props to you for holding out. I would have caved immediately:haha:

Lynanne- Some people can be so rude about names, if it's not their child it's not their business!

I went to mothercare today and I had totally forgotton how cute tiny baby clothes are, I can't wait till Wednesday to see baby again and hopefully find out the gender as I'm going to go crazy buying things:haha:


----------



## Smille24

19 weeks today!!!! :happydance:

Good thing we found out her gender early, I have to wait 3 more weeks for a scan because I can only do evenings. I could've went the 29th but dh wants to be there.

So I gained almost all of the weight I lost back &#128533;. I'm still -1 lb. I told my dr I'm concerned and she chuckled. She said I'm on target and with it being winter it's to be expected. She said there's nothing to worry about. I wish spring would come so I can get busy outside and not feel so gloomy.


----------



## TTCBean

Well no month wait for the anatomy scan! Booked for Thursday morning! So excited... DH says we don't need it but I want to see baby one last time until birth!


----------



## AngelaALA

Mel not long now Thursday is only less than a week away mines on Tuesday xx

Cat you will be at your 20wk scan before you know it I thought it was dragging but now I cant believe Im nearly halfway already xx

Vicky not long to wait now lets hope he/she behaves themselves and keeps the legs uncrossed xx

Smile yay for 19 wks and Im with you on the weight gain Ive gained so much already around a stone and a half Im not even half way yet xx

TTC amazing so happy you got scan earlier xx


----------



## Smille24

AngelaALA said:


> Mel not long now Thursday is only less than a week away mines on Tuesday xx
> 
> Cat you will be at your 20wk scan before you know it I thought it was dragging but now I cant believe Im nearly halfway already xx
> 
> Vicky not long to wait now lets hope he/she behaves themselves and keeps the legs uncrossed xx
> 
> Smile yay for 19 wks and Im with you on the weight gain Ive gained so much already around a stone and a half Im not even half way yet xx
> 
> TTC amazing so happy you got scan earlier xx

I know once spring comes and I can go walking and gardening I'll be able to maintain better. Plus I'll be chasing dd2 in the yard. She wanted to go out so bad today so I took her out for 5 min. It's only 30° ugh.


----------



## LynAnne

I'm so jealous of those of you who have already got names sorted. We had a girls name picked since before DS but of course this one is a boy too so we literally have nothing. Everything I seem to like (I think Brody and Blair are my current favourites) DH is so not interested in! Ahhhh! He still really likes Fox from the list when we were choosing a name for DS!


----------



## Flourish

Cat it will come around in no time. 

I'm in single figures until I can find out now. 9 days! :) 

LynAnne I'd never heard the name brody until recently when my friend named her little boy it. I like it.


----------



## AngelaALA

I love the name Brody and Blair xx


----------



## vickyandchick

Lynanne- One of the little boys at my nursery has a brother called Brody, I think it's cute. 
Boys names are harder I find, there's only 2 I like at the minute and my OH doesn't like 1 of them:shrug:


----------



## Smille24

I agree, boy names are hard. We were thinking of Ethan, Caleb or Lincoln if we had a boy. I like the name Brody.


----------



## LynAnne

Boys names definitely feel harder for me! Seems everyone likes Brody but DH who thinks it's "fine". :dohh: Wonder if I let him have control over middle names then it might get upgraded from "fine" to "great" :haha:

Vicky, that's my problem too. Everything I really like DH doesn't and vice versa. I think it's going to be tricky to choose a name this time.

Smile, I liked Caleb for DS but DH was not a fan. Haven't even bothered suggesting it this time!


----------



## mel28nicole

See Im the opposite I find boy names super easy. We had the hardest time naming our daughter. It took my husband and I like 15 minutes to come up with the names for the twins lol.


----------



## drudai

I keep coming up with names but hubs isn't sold on any that I like and I don't really like his so we're stalemate. :)


----------



## waiting2c

Hey ladies! Sorry I have been completely MIA lately, work been busy and my son had a scheduled surgery last week so that (and worrying about that) has taken all my focus.

I am so excited (and somewhat jealous) of you all having had your scans and either finding out or remaining team yellow! I still have 4 weeks till I will find out! No options to pay for private ones here so have to wait till 20 weeks.

Loving all the names you have picked out. We havent even started to think about it, will start that once know what gender we need to think of.

Well best get back to my boy, have been working from the hospital room today. Should get out Friday hopefully.


----------



## AngelaALA

I was the same guys till I got to the name Alex and DH liked it didnt realise till a week later that its because its the same name as the old man utd manager Alex Ferguson he's a big Man U supporter but I still like the name though so Im keeping it xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Waiting I hope your boy is okay whats wrong with him if you dont mind me asking xx


----------



## Smille24

Waiting- i hope your ds is ok


----------



## TTCBean

Waiting, praying for your boy. I hope everything is okay.

Anyone experiencing BH? I've been getting them more and more this week. I didn't think I felt them so strong,y in my last two pregnancies so early.


----------



## waiting2c

Thanks ladies - he is doing okay.

My son has cerebral palsy and had a massive scoliosis so has had growth rods inserted to straighten him up. It has made a massive difference, am so in awe with the medical profession and what they can do!


----------



## Flourish

Sorry to hear about your son waiting. I hope he's out of hospital soon so you can all be back home together, easier to relax at home isn't it.


----------



## Starlight32

I'm having another girl!!

My placenta is covering the cervix though so they are going to check it again in 8 weeks. Told to take it easy which is hard with a toddler.


----------



## AngelaALA

TTC What is BH?

Waiting so glad all went well hopefully he'll be home soon were he belongs xx

Starlight fantastic news team pink here's hoping your placenta moves as your uterus and baby grows xx


----------



## Smille24

Starlight- congrats on team :pink:!!! I'm sorry about your placenta. My friend had a severe case of placenta previa but it ended up moving clear off of her cervix. It was hard on her and her 3 kids.

Angela- BH is braxton hicks. 

Dh confirmed baby's name finally. I am so excited to meet her!


----------



## TTCBean

Sorry, Braxton hicks!


----------



## jenniferannex

I love the names Brody and Blair! 

Starlight congrats on team pink!! :pink: Hoping your placenta moves! 

Waiting i hope your son is out of hospital soon, i bet thats awful! 

I hope everyone is doing ok! Im feeling a lot of pressure recently which they've said will be down to my placenta but its quite worrying! Like starlight said they tell you to take it easy but its near enough impossible when you have other children! 

I cant remember if I've asked before but whats everyone thinking for their prams?


----------



## LynAnne

DH has said an outright no to Brody. I'm so disappointed but I'm sure we will find something sooner or later. 

We've got a joie chrome from DS that we will just use once baby comes. Well, currently the plan is to use a baby wrap or carrier whilst baby is small and keep DS in the pram. Once he is bigger we will see about getting a buggy board and put the baby in the pram instead. It might not work out that seamlessly but I really don't like or want a double buggy if we can avoid it!


----------



## Starlight32

I really want the name Emma but husband is pushing Haley. We are at a stalemate.

No idea about prams/strollers!!


----------



## Smille24

We are going with a double stroller (not the side by side). Our lo will still need one so it'll make life easier.


----------



## AngelaALA

TTC no not had any BH thought it would be way too soon to be experiencing that yet xx

Smile congrats on agreeing on a name xx

Pram wise Ive just got a hauk on offer in Aldi that also converts into a car seat not spending a small fortune on something they will only be in for a few months before they can be put in a buggy as a buggy is a lot more convenient then once in buggy we'll shop around for isafix car seats xx

Had my 20wk scan yesterday Alex is doing fine all perfect mouth, arms, legs, heart, brain but I have to go back in 2 wks he was in an awkward position so she couldnt look at his kidneys or spine and she also seen a black spot in his stomach said its quite common and probably something he has swallowed and should go away but they want to check to make sure has anyone else had this before xx also how cool is it when they put the heart in colour I was amazed at how technology has come along xx


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

I've had a lot of braxton hicks for the past few weeks! And pressure and pain! But scans all showing everything is fine! As twins are considered high risk in the country I live in I have a scan and doctor's appointment every 4 weeks. Had one this morning - both twins doing very well! One is for sure a boy and this is the second scan where they haven't been able to see the second one's gender - both times the tech says that it is probably a girl but they can't say for sure. I really hope it is a girl but as long as they are healthy that's the main thing! Feeling and looking huge - growing so fast - a month or so ago no-one could tell I was pregnant and now I look very very pregnant so people are very confused!


----------



## vickyandchick

Starlight- Congrats on team pink again:pink: and fingers crossed your placenta moves

Waiting- I hope your son is out of hospital soon and recovers quickly:hugs:

Smille- Yay for your DH agreeing to her name!

Jen- we've got a mamas and papas sola2 from my son which we'll probably keep but we're also considering the silver cross pioneer.

Angela- glad your 20 week scan went well :)

Ella- good to hear you are doing well!

Got my 20 week scan this afternoon, I'm always so nervous but fingers crossed everything is fine and baby plays ball so we can see if it's a boy or a girl. 
Is anyone else feeling lots of movement? Considering I have an anterior placenta again I'm feeling tons, mainly on my left side so maybe my placenta is off to the right:shrug:


----------



## mel28nicole

Starlight your ticker has me wanting hotdogs!! But we had snow overnight and its still coming down so Im just going to stay in today.

I have two graco car seats so Im going to get a graco double stroller. Have it picked out just gotta buy it.

I cant get over how big my boobs have gotten. I never noticed with my daughter. But I lost 30lbs prior to getting pregnant and I lost my boobs and butt lol! But theyre back and fitting my bras properly again. I have gift cards for Victoria Secret to buy new ones but Im gonna wait a bit to see how it panes out. Plus with me planning to breastfeed this time I have no idea how big theyll get


----------



## Smille24

We got a bunch of snow ugh. I'm sick of it already. My oldest helped me shovel so I can get out of the driveway if I have to. I'm exhausted now. 

My lo is teething and has been in an awful mood the last few days. She didn't sleep last night. My dh is coming home this weekend and I'm about to just say see ya and go out by myself for a day. I need to regain my sanity. 

I can feel her moving on my right side and swear last night I felt a kick on the outside. It sucks having anterior placenta.


----------



## Starlight32

I feel movement but only when I'm very still (mostly lying down). It's not very consistent like it was with my daughter at this point. I'm trying to not obsessive and chalking it up to anterior placenta.


----------



## Chrissi1981

I haven't checked in on here for ages I'm sorry guys just so busy getting everything ready to resell our flat ... it's tiring. I cannot believe most of us are half way already I mean how ?! But yay we are so much closer to warmer weather!! We are off to the Caribbean next month and I'm so excited I just like a big kid. My son has never experienced a hot beach holiday before ... his idea of a holiday is glamping in the rain lol !!! So he's in for a shock !!

My 20week scan isn't until April 12th ... cannot wait to see her again it's the best I love it. I believe my placenta is also anterior this time as well I'm not feeling her much but then when I listen in she always seems to be sleeping. Maybe she's a night owl ! Maybe she's just gonna be a super chilled baby ? Boy wouldn't that be nice !! 

I think we have decided on a name. Maeva Anaïs which is welcome in Tahitian we choose it on our honeymoon. And I love it as I also like it shortened to Ava. So pretty. But I also love Noa for a girl and Indi for a boy. I'm a bit of a hippy at heart. Hehe.

Tubs of love to you all xx


----------



## vickyandchick

Well we had our 20 week scan today, everything looks great and we found out we're having another BOY!:blue: My son is super excited he's going to having a little brother:cloud9:
Baby was being a fidget so only managed to get a couple of pictures, I love them though as it looks like he's smiling:wohoo:
 



Attached Files:







27423458-0ff8-478a-8ad0-834efe04595e.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Smille24

Congrats vicky!!!

So many boys!!


----------



## Chrissi1981

vickyandchick said:


> Well we had our 20 week scan today, everything looks great and we found out we're having another BOY!:blue: My son is super excited he's going to having a little brother:cloud9:
> Baby was being a fidget so only managed to get a couple of pictures, I love them though as it looks like he's smiling:wohoo:

Boys are tons of fun and mad as well lol well least mine is !!!


----------



## Starlight32

Yay Vicky!!!


----------



## Catmumof4

Congratulations everyone on finding out!! I hope all is well with everyone, still not really feeling baby well and desperately trying not to think about it!!


----------



## rlbb1

Catmumof4 I really wasnt feeling anything at 17 weeks, give it a few more weeks. Try not to worry :flower:


----------



## Smille24

Cat- I didn't start feeling movement until recently. I'm sure you'll feel it soon.


----------



## vickyandchick

Thanks everyone:flower:

Chrissi- Yes, my son is hilarious and so much fun. Plus he's lovely and cuddly so I'm excited for another boy!

Cat- I first felt movements a day or two before 18 weeks, you should start feeling movement soon :D


----------



## Starlight32

Cat I was about 17.5 weeks with movement and even now I really only feel movement when laying down.


----------



## mel28nicole

My anatomy scan went well for the most part, except we have cord insertion issues with both babies. Baby A is a marginal cord insertion, meaning its inserting more to the left rather than in the middle. And Baby is velamentous cord insertion meaning its going through the membranes and then into the baby more towards the left. Im gonna have to be closely monitored with growth, which was gonna happen anyway due to having twins. But both have great growth right now, A is 14oz and B is 10oz. Its really nerve wracking but Im hoping everything goes well. Im hoping we dont need to schedule a csection sooner than we want to, this type of insertion is a risk for rupture


----------



## mel28nicole

Oh we also got confirmation of boys :)


----------



## OhHappyZ

I can't believe I'm almost half way. Sorry I haven't checked in at all. Hope you all are doing well. Strangers recognize that I'm pregnant now, which is exciting. But I too have anterior placenta, so I pretty much only feel slight movement when I'm lying on my back in the morning with my kitty. Sometimes when I sing a good high riff, I get a thump, don't know if that means baby likes or hates it :haha: Thank god my migraines are gone, now I just get a headache about once a week. Headaches are so much more manageable than migraines. So glad those are gone. I was getting them nonstop for weeks, and throwing up. It was awful. But still so thankful for all of my symptoms, as annoying as they may be. Better to have symptoms and be pregnant. 

We started our birthing classes a few weeks ago. We are going with hypnobabies. It's a good class. Very relaxing. Of course my husband is the class clown, always making everyone laugh. I love that about him. We are the only one in the class doing home birth. Everyone else is doing a hospital birth (which seems so strange considering one class was entirely dedicated to telling you how you're going to have to stand up to the hospital and fight them on everything. I say, why bother?)


----------



## drudai

Glad to hear you're doing good happy. We are the same date so glad to have someone in it toe to toe. I went over 5 days with DS, so will be interesting to see who pops first!!

I wouldn't be too scared about hospitals, if home birth doesn't work out, BTW. I was awful (I had a 3 page delivery plan with DS) that said no to everything!! No pain meds, no induction, no c section. I demanded a shower (there was no tubs at my hosp) mid labor, and only let me stay on the machine half the time. You do have to say no to them on a lot of things but mainly because the average momma probably goes with what they think Dr's say is best.


----------



## OhHappyZ

Oh how fun that we have the same date!!

I'm not scared about hospitals, I just personally believe that hospitals are for people that are in emergency or need medical help. If all is going well with my pregnancy, and there's no complications or anything, I would prefer to stay in the comfort of my home and leave space at the hospital for someone that needs it. That's the plan A. I also have a plan B and C. I am prepared that if something happens, then I will roll with it, but I am setting myself up for home birth. :) Hope I explained it well. I know in the US, a lot of women just feel more secure at a hospital, and frankly, I don't. I have only been to the hospital once, for a surgery, and that's what I see it as. I'm glad it was there for me when I needed it, but I do not see it as a security blanket. I am much more comfortable at home. Just personal opinion. I do not judge other women's decisions as they are theirs alone.


----------



## OhHappyZ

Why do you believe you were terrible with your birth plan? I believe that you have a right to wish for whatever you wish for. And who are they to question it? I think a thorough birth plan is nice, it leaves little room for misunderstanding or misinterpretation.


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey all thanks for your support, I have midwife today only the second time I will be meeting her, but I have some really exciting news I lost a stone and a pound since being pregnant, I'm very overweight so it's a good thing x


----------



## drudai

I was just excessive. I watched the Business of Being Born at like 38 weeks and immediately went into "WELL that's not gonna be me!" mode. I was a little too proactive... I really could have just said, "I'd like to do this naturally and c-section only if my/baby life in danger" and been fine. But I was like, no Dr's in training, don't take baby from my room, don't give baby anything without my ok, don't bring me formula (ended up needing to)... it was just over the top. All in all, this time I'll be pretty laid back. Just as long as baby gets here in 1 piece, I'll be happy, lol

My friend had a baby weeks before me and they pushed her induction at 38 weeks, it didn't progress so they switched her off to a csection. I was worried my Dr/midwifer would try to push that on me... which she did honestly... she pretty much said "OK what day would you like to be induced??" at my 38 week appt. It really was what set it off for me.


----------



## mel28nicole

My friend just had a home birth in December. Not exactly home as she had to go to the midwifes house. She lives near the Amish so home births are more common and she said it was the best labor and delivery out of all 3 of her kids. She was so happy with the experience.


----------



## Starlight32

I'm really down about having complete placenta previa. I won't be able to enjoy being pregnant with the worry of it not moving up etc. and I'm so concerned about having a bleed and going on bedrest!


----------



## Catmumof4

Star that sounds terrifying, do they think yours will move? I wasn't told where my placenta was and today at midwife I asked and she said they hadn't put it down, guessing that me and mines in a normal place lol x


----------



## Starlight32

They will check again in about 7 weeks to see if it's moved. I read it's unlikely to move before I've had a prior c section.


----------



## TTCBean

OhhappyZ - I am planning a home birth, my 3rd one!  I'm in the US.


----------



## vickyandchick

Oh Starlight I'm sorry you're so worried, hopefully you won't have to be put on bed rest. I know a few people who have had placenta previa and they've managed to avoid bed rest so fingers crossed you do too:hugs:

How's everyone getting on with names? I absolutely love the name Jude but my OH doesn't like it :( I feel like that's his name though and can't find any others that I like


----------



## mel28nicole

We are set on Ace Jackson but Im second guessing Landon James. At first I thought it was just the middle name but now Im not even sure about Landon. I keep going back to Lincoln but that was the name we picked hen i miscarried so I dont feel comfortable using it. But idk what to do! I hope its just me being hormonal


----------



## drudai

Names are too hard. :lol:


----------



## LynAnne

Vicky, I'm the same wih names. I'm in love with Brody and baby feels like Brody to me but DH is a firm no on it. Obviously I understand that we need to both agree on a name but I feel like because I've become so settled on Brody (even though I know it's not happening) it's put a block on all other names. Nothing comes close. Would be nice if he at least came up with some names he really likes instead!


----------



## AngelaALA

Starlight here's hoping your placenta does move you dont get bleeding and be put on bed rest being pregnant is stressful enough no one tells you about all the bad stuff xx

Our name is set in stone it looks like Alex is the name we've chosen with his 2 grandads names as middle names which are Richard David 

My tiredness is creeping back in anyone else getting tired again think I might need to go get my iron levels checked x


----------



## Smille24

We're set on Ainsley Marie. We were originally going to go with Hayden but I just don't love it. 

Lincoln was on the top of my list for boy names, but dh wanted Ethan. I like Landon, I think it's cute. Boy names are difficult for me.


----------



## Catmumof4

If its a boy we are having Alexander Phillip Joe after my dad and grandad and if it's a girl she will be Evelyn adrienne after my nan xx


----------



## LynAnne

Sticking with talking about names, finally got DH to tell me a couple of names he likes! I'm totally not sold on them but it's a step in the right direction. He likes Fox, Wolf and Liam (I'm quite into using Fox as a middle name but not as a first name and I don't hate Liam) and he's also said he like Orion. I like Orion too but I'm not sure if it's just too "out there" when paired with my son, Connor.


----------



## mel28nicole

Decided to go with Lincoln Cash for baby B. Ive always loved Lincoln and it just feels right for me. So Ace Jackson and Lincoln Cash :)


----------



## Smille24

Mel- love those names!

Lyn- I always wanted a son named Liam but my dh hates Liam Nesson so it got shot down quickly.

I had terrible ligament pain over the weekend. It seems like a repetitive occurrence every few weeks. I couldn't do much yesterday due to being so sore. It was my bday anyways so luckily dh cooked me dinner. He's home for good now a week early. It's nice to have help.


----------



## Flourish

We found out baby is a girl today. We were secretly hoping for another girl so really happy :) 

We are still deciding on a name but top of our list are now Evie and Harley. 

Placenta is high anterior which is the same as last time. 

Loving the name choices your all going with. I find it so hard choosing names &#128584;


----------



## rlbb1

Im loving all these names! We still have ZERO names for either sex. We play the alphabet name game frequently (he says an A name, I say a B name and so on), but we get side tracked and end up making it a competition into who can say the most hilarious and ridiculous names... Not helpful! :haha:


----------



## jenniferannex

Sorry I've been awol again!! 

Ella im glad everything is well with your scan and congratulations on one being a boy :D 

Vicky i have gone for the pioneer, i love it! I did have the sola 2 for my second and it was great! I just sold it as i didn't think id have anymore :haha: And congrats again on team blue :blue: 

Mel, i hope everything stays good for you! 

Fleur yay for upping the team pink numbers! :pink:

AFM, my platelets have gone back up, fully! :happydance: No need to see a haematologist now, unless they drop again obviously! Just a routine blood test at 28 weeks so fingers crossed they stay up. All thats left now is for my placenta to move and we are all good! 
My SPD is killing me at the moment, ringing to get booked in with the physio tomorrow so hoping that will help!


----------



## chellelou21

Loving all of the names! We have picked Noah George for our blue bundle. No reason, other than it works well with OH's silly surname!! :haha:

Hope you can get some help with the SPD Jenniferanne.


----------



## vickyandchick

Congrats again on team pink Flourish!:pink:

Jen- I'm glad your platelets have gone up, that's great news! :D


----------



## Chrissi1981

TTCBean said:


> OhhappyZ - I am planning a home birth, my 3rd one!  I'm in the US.


I had a homebirth with my first and will this time around as well. It's a
Wonderful experience xx


----------



## TTCBean

Chelle, we picked Noah too!


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey all hope you are all well!

Congrats on finding out your team pink xx

Afm I'm so sick of having diorrea now iv basically had it since finding out I'm pregnant so quite a while now, anyone got any hints x


----------



## drudai

Scan was good yesterday. 20 weeks today. Verified boy!


----------



## Starlight32

Loving all the name talk!

We decided on Haley. It's been so tough coming up with a middle name. Any suggestions?

I'm cramping a ton today :(


----------



## drudai

They say to count syllables when in doubt. 2 syllable first name is good with 3 or 1 syllable middle names... And then taking in account last names.

My friends advice is, if you have a kid already, yell their name and the name you like. 'cause you're gonna be saying it for the next couple of decades, lol.


----------



## Starlight32

Uh oh my daughter's first and middle are both 2 syllables! Lol. I never say her middle though.


----------



## Smille24

Starlight32 said:


> Loving all the name talk!
> 
> We decided on Haley. It's been so tough coming up with a middle name. Any suggestions?
> 
> I'm cramping a ton today :(

I get a ton of cramping every few weeks. It's scary but I think it's ligament pain. 

Our dd1's middle name is Elizabeth. Middle names can be difficult.


----------



## drudai

I just get stressed out thinking that they're gonna have their name forever and I don't want them to hate it.

I'm super neutral about my name (Erin) but I like how it's rare while not being a unique name. But lord am I TIRED of spelling it for people. I didn't realize there was this sudden shift in spelling. If I had a dollar for every time I correct them from Aaron/Arin/Eryn etc just... stop. 

Desmond (DS) is good, easy. Met someone who named their little boy Desmind, because she didn't want to pronounce the O sound... OK.


----------



## vickyandchick

Drudai- I hear you, my name is super common- there was 3 of us in my drama class alone in school so I try and find slightly unusual names that aren't too hard to spell or too 'out there'. It's tough lol


----------



## drudai

Must find the perfect balance!


----------



## jenniferannex

Glad everything was good at your scan drudai! 

Names are so hard cos like you say its something they have for the rest of their life! Unless they try and change it that is :D


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey all congrats on the scan drudai, iv got two weeks for mine I can't wait, iv been getting some weird pains over each hip if I move to suddenly e.g if I sneeze or suddenly turn over in bed it's awful I'm wondering if it's because it's baby number 5, happy easter BTW I'm not religious but I know some of you are xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Cat they are both lovely names sorry to hear your suffering from diarrhoea go Drs they might give you something for it thats safe to take iron helps bung you up so you could try food high in iron see if that helps xx

Lynanne I like the name Liam xx

Mel amazing names for both your boys xx

Smile happy birthday and happy for you the DH is home to help especially with being in pain and sorry your getting cramping here's hoping it goes away I get pains now and then too xx

Flourish congrats on team pink I love the name Evie xx

Jenn so glad your platelets have increased heres hoping physio helps your SPD xx

Chelle and TTCBean loving the name Noah xx

Druida congrats on team blue glad all went well at scan and I love both the names youve chosen xx

Starlight I know a few Hayleys theyre all lovely too xx

Is every1 feeling movements now Alex is so strong feel him moving all the time now everyday I panic if Ive not felt him in a few hours you can now feel him on the outside too its amazing but sometimes it does turn my stomach xx


----------



## jenniferannex

Happy Easter all! 
Yes movements are amazing now &#128525; its so lovely to feel them it really does make all the tiredness and pregnancy symptoms worth it!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Hey everyone, haven't posted in ages but not much to report either! Glad to hear you are all doing well and love all the names. Feeling huge and have our 20 week scan next Monday where hopefully we'll find out the gender of twin A! We haven't even thought about names yet, waiting for the scan to get more of an idea - firstly want to know both genders for sure first, and then also would love to see their faces in 3D, I feel like it always helps with naming!


Feeling lots of pressure and pain but I've had in checked out and told it's normal. Baby A is also kicking me right in the cervix which is really annoying, but it's lovely to feel so much movement, especially as both have anterior placentas.


----------



## Smille24

I am feeling a lot of movements now thank goodness.


----------



## vickyandchick

I am feeling loads of movement now, been able to feel him from the outside for about a week or so now. My DS loves it and keeps asking if the baby is kicking so he can feel it :cloud9:


----------



## LynAnne

I'm feeling a fair bit of movement now, especially the last couple of days, but it feels like so much less than with DS. I guess that's different babies and a high anterior placenta for you. I get so paranoid if I haven't felt him in a few hours though.


----------



## AngelaALA

Im the same panic if he has a lazy day and I dont feel him much but I know your not meant to start counting the kicks till 26wks xx


----------



## Catmumof4

I'm still not really feeling baby but I'm a lot farther behind then all you lol xx


----------



## Smille24

I have my anatomy scan today. I can't wait to see her again!


----------



## vickyandchick

Hope all went well Smille!:flower:


----------



## drudai

Yay anatomy scan!!


----------



## Smille24

It went well. Baby was so uncooperative and couldn't get a clear potty shot nor move her hands from her face. From what we could see, she's still a girl. I'm measuring 22+3.


----------



## Flourish

Glad it went well smille. 

I've got a bug and feel awful. I was up loads last night with pain in my stomach, it didn't feel baby related but made me paranoid and I kept lying there waiting for baby to move- she did! 

Anyone else getting every bug going? I seem to catch a bug every month since being pregnant. Feel like I'm constantly ill at the moment :(


----------



## Catmumof4

Yh I'm always seeming to be ill! Driving me slightly mad haha &#128514; feel like iv been pregnant forever I'm so ready to hold my baby now! I no I have ages but I was watching one born every minute last night and it has made me remember how awful my labour's were cos i Labour for soo long I envy people with fast labour's x


----------



## Smille24

Starlight we're all thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## jenniferannex

Ella how did the scan go? Did you find out the sex of the other baby? :D 

Glad everything is well Smille!! 

Starlight, I'm not sure if you will see this but is everything ok? We have noticed you've left the FB group after your last update and we are worried. Hope you and baby are ok!!


----------



## jenniferannex

Smille we are in sync today! :haha:


----------



## LynAnne

Just echoing what the other girls have said and sending you love, Starlight, and hoping everything is okay.

Struggling with a rotten headache while taking care of the toddler today. I seem to get them so much more and more severe with pregnancy. Doesn't help that it is super sunny today. Only need to muddle through a few more hours then DH will be home. 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## AngelaALA

Smile glad everything went well at the scan xx

Cat and Flourish sorry to hear your getting ill hope it passes soon xx

LyAnn Ive started suffering from headaches too and heartburn which is grim xx

Starlight dont think you will read this but my thoughts are with you right now xx


----------



## Smille24

22 weeks today :happydance:

I feel her moving a lot more. Last night she had hiccups. I'm feeling huge at this point, but know I still have a long time to go.


----------



## Flourish

I'm with you on feeling huge smille! I never got very big with my daughter so can't imagine how big I will be this time given my size already haha!


----------



## jenniferannex

Im also feeling huge and my pelvis is taking a battering!! :nope:
Trying to rest as much as poss but with work and these 2 its so hard!

In other news its V-day for me today :happydance:


----------



## Catmumof4

What does v day stand for, I no at 24 weeks baby has a good chance of survival x


----------



## AngelaALA

Ella glad all is going well and the pain is nothing to worry about xx

Glad all went well at your scan smile xx

Flourish sorry your getting ill alot hope this bug passes quickly xx

Cat your 20wk scan will be here before you know it and so will your baby its going so quick now feel like I cant keep up xx

LynAnn sorry your struggling with headaches Ive been getting them too and the dreaded heartburn/indegestion which is so annoying never suffered with either pre pregnancy xx

Smile yay for hitting 22 wks only 18wks to go lol mad when the countdown becomes less than the weeks you are it makes it more real xx

Happy V day Jen xx

Cat thats what V day is viability day meaning you can relax a little more as if baby did come theres a high chance of survival xx

Im feeling big too bump is growing and I am so done with moisturising everyday but if it does stop stretch marks then it's worth it xx Baby is so active but being a little pain as everytime Alex moves and DH touches my stomach he stops so DH hasn't felt him yet and I so want him to xx

I had my follow up 20wk scan kidneys and spine all fine also the black mass in the stomach was gone so it was just something he had swallowed in the amniotic fluid xx 

I also had my first appt with new midwife on Friday she seemed ok but it felt really awkward since I complained about my other one and asked to be transferred to somebody else, I guess Ill just go through the motions with them but not keen on midwives at all now will just go the appts not say anything and leave when I can, on plus side I have my MATB1 form now so I can plan my maternity leave in work xx


----------



## mel28nicole

I had headaches early on. But ever since they put me on baby aspirin I havent been experiencing them. Im also trying to make sure I drink enough water and Powerade zero has been helping with the electrolytes. With my daughter I experienced a lot of headaches and I think it was because I never drank enough.

21 weeks and it seems everything has slowed down lol. I felt like everything was going very fast, but ever since I had my anatomy scan, the weeks have been dragging. I think its because I have so many questions for my OB. My next appointment is this coming Friday and I hav to make a list of my questions because Im sure Ill forget lol. I should have another ultrasound the following week for a growth scan and to double check baby As heart. Hopefully they can get all the pics this time


----------



## dustergrl

Hello everyone! I am still reading all the thread but I wanted to introduce myself. I hope its okay if I join you; I made some awesome friends through BnB when I was pregnant with my son. You can call me Duster- Im from Wisconsin, married to my husband of 6 years and with a son aged 2. We live on a small farmstead with chickens, a dog, 2 cats, and a rabbit.

I am 22ish weeks pregnant, staying team green/yellow. Fun fact: We got married 7/7, DS was born 2/2. This one is due 8/8!


----------



## AngelaALA

Welcome Duster take it you have had your 20 wk scan did all go well, have you got any names yet are you all set for the new arrival yet xx


----------



## Catmumof4

Welcome duster, hope all has been well for you and carries on being good!
Yey another team yellow lady can't wait to find out what u r all having xx


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Anatomy scan tomorrow! Eek!


----------



## vickyandchick

Smille- I feel massive already as well, it's crazy

Jen- Happy V-day:happydance:

Welcome Duster!:flower:

Ella- exciting! Hopefully you will be able to find out what babies are for definite


----------



## Smille24

Happy V Day Jenn!!

Welcome Duster!!! Another :yellow: I admire that. 

My dd1 was born 6-3-09
My dd2 was born 10-6-16
This one is due 8-10-18
(If you add the month and days together it equals the year)


----------



## Catmumof4

Good luck Ella x


----------



## Smille24

Good luck ella!


----------



## Flourish

Jen yay for v day!

Ella good luck with your scan today. 

Hi duster!


----------



## Catmumof4

Hi ladies not sure if I have a sickness bug or morning sickness is back again heelllppp lol x


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Scan went amazing! Confirmed healthy, perfect boy/girl twins! Finally getting my girl. Couldn't be happier!


----------



## Smille24

Ella- that's fantastic!!!!

Anyone else getting weird rashes? All of a sudden I feel like I'm allergic to everything. My chest broke out in a rash and I have rashes on my arms.


----------



## Catmumof4

Congratulations Ella! Excellent news x


----------



## LynAnne

Fabulous news, Ella. How lovely to have one of each.


----------



## dustergrl

Thanks for the welcome ladies, and congratulations to you all- forgot that in my first post! Yes I had my scan and everything looks great so far. Everything is going well but this pregnancy has been rough on me- I had a lot of health problems that went away when I was pg with my son and afterward that have come back during pregnancy (IBS, migraines). It has taken some adjusting again.

Ella I&#8217;m so happy to hear your scan went well!

Smile, I don&#8217;t have that but it&#8217;s something you probably want to mention to your provider. Could it be cholestasis (sp) or pupps?


----------



## Flourish

Awww yay Ella congratulations, that's so exciting!! 

Sorry to hear you're having a rough pregnancy duster.


----------



## Smille24

It doesn't sound like cholestasis, there's definitely a rash. I was thinking its pupps but read it usually occurs in the 3rd tri and is more common when pregnant with boys. I have a dr appt Fri, so I'll ask. They're starting to go away. I'm trying to watch what I use because maybe my skin is sensitive? I remember having to change soaps with dd1 because I had skin irritation. I was wearing a necklace I always wear the other day and that's when it flared up. So weird how much our bodies change.


----------



## drudai

We've got a lot of boys, this August, ladies! Yay for one of each.


----------



## Nuthatch

20 week scan was today-- baby boy looks great. Placenta is anterior and low lying (almost, but not quite covering my cervix) so they are going to be checking that at all my extra scans (that i have to have anyway). I am not going to stress about 1 more complication because baby looked perfect and that is all i can ask for. 

I have been reading along the last few weeks, but have been travelling (it is sooo exhausting-- no more plane rides please) and dealing with so much nausea i can barely function somedays. The zofran helps, but not every day.

I hope everyone is well-- we are all just about (or more) than halfway which is beyond exciting!!


----------



## Catmumof4

Sorry to those that are having a rough pregnancy smille it sounds like skin sensitivity to me I Hav had it with all my girl pregnancies, my son has his preop today I'm bricking it &#128577; xx


----------



## mel28nicole

Congrats Ella! So exciting!


----------



## Chrissi1981

Ella_Hopeful said:


> Scan went amazing! Confirmed healthy, perfect boy/girl twins! Finally getting my girl. Couldn't be happier!

mm

Yay congratulations lovely. How wonderful xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Cat really hope its neither a bug or MS and whatever it is disappears quickly xx

Ella amazing news one of each perfect so you got names or any in mind xx

Duster sorry your illnesses have returned hopefully they disappear when baby is here xx

Smile I thought of Cholestatis aswell as a friend had that maybe mention it to your Dr xx

Nuthatch so glad everyrhing went well at your scan and baby boy is healthy xx

Cat really hope all goes well with your boys actual op whats he going in for when is his op xx


----------



## drudai

Had my biggest pregnancy moment ever last night.

Woke up a 2 a.m., STARVING, with heartburn, and needed to pee. Went potty, ate a Tums and one of my antacid pills, and raided the fridge for dinner left overs.

:lol:


----------



## Smille24

Thanks ladies. The rash is gone. I am 99% sure I had an allergic reaction to a necklace. I'll talk to my dr about it though just to be sure, but I definitely think it was a sensitivity issue.


----------



## vickyandchick

Congratulations Ella, how lovely! :D


----------



## Catmumof4

He has hypospadias so he will not be very happy for a while after, the preop went well and feeling a little more positive about it now, the actual operation is on the 26th April dreading it!!

I have my 20 week scan tomorrow and I'm so nervous about that aswell! Anyone else feel like this before theirs? Xx


----------



## drudai

Cat I was a nervous wreck day before my scan and day of. Held my breath until u/s tech said it looked good.


----------



## Catmumof4

I'm so glad I'm not the only one who's nervous, my littleuns are being little poos today soo naughty and I'm feeling so anxious and on edge with everything surgery for my son scan for me sight test for jas nd hearing test for millie I can't wait until mon when I at least have a little bit of routine back x


----------



## vickyandchick

Cat I was a bag of nerves before my 20 week scan, I didn't relax until the guy doing it said everything looked great


----------



## Smille24

I'm always nervous before my scans. I think everything looked well, but I'll find out for sure at my appt Fri. The techs aren't allowed to say anything.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Yes I was really really nervous too!


----------



## Flourish

Good luck today cat.


----------



## dustergrl

Drudal- totally sounds like pregnancy!!! My heartburn comes and goes depending on the week. But when it&#8217;s there, it&#8217;s awful and antacids hardly touch it.

Cat- I was so nervous before my scan. Thankfully everything looks great! Do you know/are you finding out gender? Good luck!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Drudai that's like every night for me ;) (minus the heartburn but with many other discomforts!)


----------



## Catmumof4

Baby is doing really well everything measuring ahead at 20+5 days except the head which was 19+5 but she said that was fine a week either way of the due date, xx


----------



## drudai

Cat, my u/s said head was week behind too. I was stressing about it, didn't ask questions as I only saw the measurements on screen. Obviously baby isn't a perfect robot being built piece by piece, things will go at their own pace, but definitely scared me.
Glad I'm not alone and tech didn't say anything.


----------



## AngelaALA

Cat glad scan went well xx


----------



## dustergrl

Cat, I&#8217;m glad your scan went well.

I&#8217;m 23+1 and bub has really become strong. Tonight s/he had the hiccups with their back to the front of my belly. They were forceful!


----------



## Flourish

Glad your scan went wel cat :)


----------



## Starlight32

I've been down about how this pregnancy is turning out. I had a relatively complication free pregnancy with my daughter, and I just assumed it would be the same this time. But I have placenta previa and a short cervix. I'm on modified bed rest. It's awful, especially when I can't pick up or run around with my toddler. 

I'm hoping to keep baby girl in until at least 37 weeks. Seems like a long way to go.


----------



## Smille24

Starlight- I'm so glad to see you back! I know bed rest is probably rough, but I hope it helps keep baby in longer. 

I have to go for another u/s at 28 wks. They couldn't get her profile to make sure her structures are developed correctly. GD test in 4 wks ugh. I'm dreading it.


----------



## Flourish

I'm glad you've come back as well starlight. Fingers crossed baby stays in for as long as possible. Bed rest is rubbish but it's all for a good cause. 

Smille the GD test is horrible, the drink always makes me want to vomit but if you vomit you have to re do the test. I've had one GD test so far which I passed so I've gotta re take it again at 26 weeks. (I had GD in my last pregnancy)


----------



## Catmumof4

So glad your back starlight only 8 days until v day for you try stay as positive as you can it is so hard to be on bed rest with littleuns, I had to be on bed rest from 20 weeks with my last pregnancy and in hospital for the last month and half so I know how awful it is not being able to stay with th kids u already have, think of this as just a small amount of time that u have to make it through compared to the years of joy you will get at the end, wishing you luck xxx


----------



## mel28nicole

My appointment went well yesterday, both strong heartbeats. My OB didnt really give me an answers for the velamentous and marginal cord insertion we have but Im hoping to ask MFM on Thursday, which is my next scan. We had to get better pictures of Baby As heart and theyll get a growth check. Im curious to see how much they grow. My next appointment Ill be doing my GD test. They actually have you take the drink at home, about 45 minutes before your appointment and theyll draw your blood there. The place I went to with my last pregnancy had me go to the hospital so I thought that was interesting. Im also getting conflicting advise as last appointment they said NST would start at 27 weeks and this doctor says 30 weeks unless something comes up on my ultrasounds.


----------



## vickyandchick

Glad to see you back starlight, that must be really tough but fingers crossed baby girl stays in as long as possible:hugs:

Smille- GD tests are no fun! At my hospital the actual drink isn't actually that bad it's the waiting around for 2 hours after that sucks. I don't think I have to have one this time around though:shrug:


----------



## Catmumof4

I hate the gd test! I will get an appointment for mine at my next midwife which is the 4th May not looking forward to it, will be for 28 weeks + x


----------



## waiting2c

Hey ladies - sorry I havent posted in ages but have been reading through all your updates. Had a horrible month really, my boy had his major spine surgery in Mid March which went pretty well, we managed to get out of hospital half way through easter weekend and have a week of normal life before he got a chest bug and went back in on the Friday. Was okay enough for discharge on Tuesday just been so came home about 7.30pm and then we had a massive storm that night and power went off at 8.30pm and only got it back yesterday morning. We had to have him on his breathing machine so had to fork out for 3 nights in a hotel so we had power. Have been stressed through the roof this week, was exhausted yesterday when we finally back at home. Today have to go through at catalogue our freezer contents for insurance and throw it all out - then things can hopefully return to normal. Haven't had time to think about myself and being pregnant so just hope little baby doing okay in there. Have my anatomy scan this Wednesday so will finally find out what we are having  Been so long since have seen whats going on in there that I cant wait!


----------



## Smille24

Waiting- I'm glad your boy's surgery went well. Only a few days left how exciting!

I've never had gd thank goodness so I hope to pass this time as well. Ours is only an hr unless you fail then you have to go for a 3 hr test which is brutal from what I've heard. 

Baby girl is moving a lot and I can see it. I'm so excited to hold her.


----------



## Catmumof4

Oh god waiting that sounds so stressful! Hope your son is OK now? X


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hey everyone!!! 

Hope al is well :) sorry I&#8217;ve not been around in here for ages!!! Xx


----------



## waiting2c

Basically ok again now, another night in Hospital last night but getting discharged again soon. Need life to calm down!!


----------



## Catmumof4

Busy busy busy for u bless! Bet your glad baby isn't here yet lol xx


----------



## waiting2c

Yeah I am, am stressing a lot at the moment about how I will cope when he/she is here.


----------



## Catmumof4

You seem like a really good mum so you will cope just fine x


----------



## jenniferannex

Hi all! I really need to try and keep up to date with this group, life is so busy! We are currently having an extension and along with working, being pregnant and looking after the girls its tough! We are moving to my MIL's on Sunday as the kitchen and dining room will be un-livable for a while, so i should have more time then as she wants to do everything! I won't complain! 

Cat I'm glad to hear your scan went well :)

Starlight I'm glad to see you back, i bet it must be awful constantly worrying and boring being on bed rest especially with your toddler but try to take it easy! 

Waiting oh dear that does sound stressful! Im glad he's on the mend! I hope its plain sailing for you from now!

I have my GD test next tuesday, I've never had one before either so hoping i pass!


----------



## TTCBean

Hi, I disappeared for a while. Things have been crazy for me. DH has been bugging for a puppy for ages, so I gave in and the day we got her he became ill. So I was doing puppy care, putting out all night, two kids under 5 all house work and pregnant! I was a mess emotionally. DH got better but came down with another sickness a few days ago and Im so tired. I like the puppy but it doesnt feel right. Kids love her though so she stays. If she would learn where to potty Id warm up to her. Stress has been a too frequent visitor. She will be about 6 months when baby is due, please tell me there is hope shell learn??


----------



## Catmumof4

There is hope ttc just persevere and really go ott with praise when goes in the right place, hope your other half is well soon xx


----------



## mel28nicole

Our dog is a little over a year. Weve had him since 5 weeks and it took til about 6 months that he became potty trained. Its rough. My husband wants another one and I refuse. I told him the only way we would get another dog is if its a rescue and potty trained already. If we didnt have two babies on the way Id be more on board with getting a puppy. But they are a lot of work. My mil just got a puppy and theyve been really on top with taking her outside so so far they havent had accidents inside.


----------



## Smille24

She will learn. It takes time. We hung a bell on our door and every time we let our dog out we smacked his paw to ring the bell then put him out. After awhile, he started ringing it on his own to let us know he had to go out. He was difficult to train. My female took 2 weeks to train. 

I just took my female to get spayed. My dh had intentions on breeding her, she's an english cream golden retriever, but now with a 3rd baby on the way there's no way I'm dealing with that. 2 dogs are enough.


----------



## TTCBean

I started off with an alarm every 30 minutes to remind me to put her out. That gets exhausting, but it worked... then I stopped setting it and just trying to go by cues and she was peeing inside 4-5 times a day. Since Friday I've set it for 30 minutes, increased to 35, and today it's up to 45 minutes and no accidents. Our other dog, who is now 9, trained literally in a week with only 1 indoor accident. She's the polar opposite of him, even though they are the same breed (German Shepherd). She is loud, bites a ton, hyper and goes after my kids when she's in a mood. Gah!

Even with the timed outings, she doesn't seem to "get" where to go though. She doesn't go to the door or show me she has to go. When we are out though, she goes instantly. She's 12 weeks old.

I am soooooooo tired. I wish we could turn back time and I could say NO NO NO firmly, instead of giving in. The night before we got her I had cold feet again and told my DH to call the breeder and cancel but he refused. :(


----------



## Smille24

I have begged my dh to part ways with my 1 dog. He has anxiety issues and although he's never lashed out on anyone, he worries me. Luckily he avoids my youngest at all costs. He constantly barks at nothing and is always getting into things he shouldn't. My dh refuses to get rid of him. My other dog is complete opposite. She's so sweet and playful. The kids can crawl all over her and she loves it. I know if my crazy dog does anything towards the kids, my dh will agree to part ways. It's just too much to take care of.


----------



## dustergrl

waiting, I&#8217;m sorry for all the stress. I hope it gets better soon.

TTC, it will get easier but sounds exhausting for now. We got our dog when he was 6 months and was easy to train but I know it&#8217;s not like that with every dog.

Hi to all the ladies post-hiatus!

AFM I am 24 weeks today! ALSO failed my 1-hour glucose with a 152... will be going back Monday to do the 3-hour. I didn&#8217;t have GD with DS, any stories/experiences would be appreciated. I&#8217;m feeling quite down about it but have honestly predicted it for quite a while now.


----------



## vickyandchick

Waiting- I'm glad your son's surgery went well, it sounds like such a stressful time:hugs:

Ttc- She will learn but that does sound exhausting. By about 2/3 months our dog was toilet trained so there is hope

I need to try and get on here more often too but life is just super busy, we hit viability 2 days ago and I can't believe I've passed that stage already. It's just flying by


----------



## Flourish

Duster I had GD with my daughter, it's not that bad. I just limited my sugar and carb intake. If I wanted something with lots of carbs in it I ate it alongside something high in fat as that stops your sugars spiking. Despite how it sounds I actually didn't put on loads of weight even eating high fat foods. 
As soon as I gave birth it went and I make sure I get checked every year just to be on the safe side.


----------



## TTCBean

Thanks for the words of encouragement ladies. I bought some bells for the door since a ton of people have mentioned them, just worried itll be another thing my boys will want to hang off of and play with, lol. They will arrive Sunday. Sorry for turning this thread temporarily into a puppy thread! &#128514;


----------



## mel28nicole

Had our scan today! Baby As heart is good, I was worrying for nothing lol. Both had a 9oz weight gain since last month so A is 1lb 7oz and B is 1lb 3oz :) since everything is looking good Ill have another growth check in a month.


----------



## TTCBean

Glad to hear the scan went well Mel &#128522;


----------



## Smille24

Mel that's fantastic news!


----------



## Flourish

Great news Mel!


----------



## LynAnne

Anyone else still struggling to agree on a name? I think we've decided on our two middle names but this little guy is still without a first name. Any time I seem to find a name I like DH doesn't! Aaah!


----------



## vickyandchick

That's great news Mel!

Lynanne- Still no names here either, we're both so fussy!


----------



## Smille24

Lynne- I thought we were 100% set on her name, but dh keeps saying he's leaning towards Hayden now and I just don't like it. I couldn't figure out a middle name to go with it and I'm tired if confusing my kids as is. Idk if he's just trying to get me going or if he's serious but I'm not siding with him this time. He got his way with my 1st.


----------



## AngelaALA

Starlight glad to hear from you sorry to hear your having a rough time but it will all be worth it in the end when your holding your baby in your arms xx

Smile hppe scan goes well and Ive got the GTT coming up in 2 wks not looking forward to it either xx

Mel glad all went well at your scan hopefully all the confusion gets cleared up soon though xx

Waiting my god you really have been through a lot of stress I really hope thats the last of it and things go smoothly from now on xx

TTC sorry your having a hard time too Ive got 2 dogs and 2 cats and hated the puppy and kitten stage it took ages training them but it will happen in time heres hoping DH can help you out soon xx


----------



## Starlight32

Smile, that is annoying! What did you want to name your first? Haley is our girl name (we both like it, but my husband is 100% committed to it while I was considering others for a bit). 

Viability tomorrow. Still on modified bed rest.


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey all sorry iv been MIA, been a manic week. Hope all gets sorted for you all, feeling some weird stretchy type pains at the bottom of my stomach is this normal x


----------



## drudai

Anyone else feel like they've been pregnant forever? Omg 23 weeks and dragging.


----------



## Smille24

drudai said:


> Anyone else feel like they've been pregnant forever? Omg 23 weeks and dragging.

Yes! It is dragging. 

I ordered a maternity support belt. My back hurts so bad so I'm hoping for relief.


----------



## rlbb1

Catmumof4 said:


> Hey all sorry iv been MIA, been a manic week. Hope all gets sorted for you all, feeling some weird stretchy type pains at the bottom of my stomach is this normal x

Not sure if its the same, but Ive been having what I can only describe as period pain in my lower abdomen, as low down in my bump as possible, and across my lower back. I was pretty worried the other day and rang the maternity department at the hospital. They assured me it was probably just growing pains. I was advised to look out for bleeding and any changes in my discharge, otherwise they werent overly concerned. I feel so heavy and low in comparison to my first pregnancy. I dont think I ached like this until about 39 weeks before!

Other than achey pains and this heavy feeling low down, Im doing ok. I started a weekly prenatal Pilates class last week which I loved! I have the dome effect on my stomach so I had to miss out on a few exercises. The instructor told me my stomach muscles have parted a few inches and that I need to be especially careful. She runs a mother and baby class for after the birth so Ill attend those too and hopefully we can bring them back together the proper way!

We booked a holiday to Greece at the weekend, for the 18th of October... So baby will be 9-11 weeks old... Eeeek! Im going to have to be so organised, registering the birth and getting a passport in time. Were going away with 20 other family members, so Im not too worried about the actual flight or holiday itself. 

I hope everyones ok :flower:


----------



## jenniferannex

Mel thats great news!! 

I hope everyone else is doing ok. Starlight i hope you arent too bored and coping with bed rest ok! 

Im just having my GTT and Im so bored!!! Never had one before but Im starving!


----------



## chellelou21

I've had my GTT this morning Jen. So pleased it's over! I've been dreading it as I'm still suffering with nausea and vomit most mornings. Fingers crossed that both of our results come back normal.


----------



## Smille24

Starlight32 said:


> Smile, that is annoying! What did you want to name your first? Haley is our girl name (we both like it, but my husband is 100% committed to it while I was considering others for a bit).
> 
> Viability tomorrow. Still on modified bed rest.

I wanted to name her Olivia, but he said no. We both agreed on our 2nds name.


----------



## dustergrl

LynAnne we aren&#8217;t finding out gender but are having a bear of a time finding a boy name we like!

Starlight and waiting how are you doing? Sorry it has been rough for you.

ribb I have been having the same types of pains. I went in to be checked Friday night but all was well.

Good luck to you ladies on your GTT. I got notified this morning that I failed my 3-hour so now I will have to meet with a diabetes educator.


----------



## jenniferannex

Chelle I bet that was awful for you! I bet youre glad its over! Fingers crossed our results are normal :) 

Ahh Duster atleast you will get the right advice for it. Have you ever had it previously?


----------



## waiting2c

Hey ladies - good luck with those GTT tests! Hope you all pass! I have 5 weeks till I am doing mine - midwife said she will give me forms at 26 weeks which is my next appt.

We have yet to come up with names too, jealous of those of you who have figured it out already! 

Starlight - still thinking of you, hope your bedrest is going okay!

Holiday here today which is nice. Having a nice relaxing day, life is returning to normal now which is great. Far less stressful and my boy is doing much better and should be back at school next week! Hopefully thats it for sickness and run arounds for a bit - although we heading into winter so who knows!

have a lovely day all!


----------



## dustergrl

JenniferAnne no I haven&#8217;t, I passed my 1-hour with my son. I knew I had it all along this time based on how my blood sugars wouldn&#8217;t regulate early on, and baby has been measuring big for quite a while now. I have also been craving meat and anything low-carb.

This should be interesting since I deal with IBS and am a vegetarian because of it.


----------



## LynAnne

Sorry I'm rubbish at keeping updated here. I do read along often but rarely get a chance to respond to anyone. I'm 26 weeks tomorrow and can't quite believe that I'm creeping closer and closer to third trimester. I've barely begun to prepare for baby but this week I've at least written a list of what we need and what I need to do around the house in preparation! Little steps in the right direction. Doesn't help that DS has been sleeping horribly! 

I think we may have finally chosen a name. Well, at the very least we have a front runner! Hurray! Still a tiny bit disappointed that DH wouldnt go for Brody or Elliott but we are thinking of Blair Orion Fox. Think it goes quite well with our surname and DS's name.


----------



## AngelaALA

Duster gutting you failed it hope you pass the next one xx

Chelle and Jenni crossing fingers all comes back well xx

Rib & Cat Im sure all is okay I get pains too but not sure they're anything like yours xx

Starlight glad all is still well with you xx

Waiting glad your son is getting better xx

LynAnn atleast youve written your list now Ive literally done with the buying of stuff which is crazy just need to put it all together in the room now xx


----------



## dustergrl

Angela- thanks but there is no next one. That was it! So now I will have to manage sugars. I meet with a specialist tomorrow.


----------



## Smille24

Duster- sorry you failed it :hugs:. I'm so worried about mine. I've been craving unhealthy foods like cheese fries ugh.

Luckily we don't need much for this baby. I purchased a different carrier than what we had. This one is more supportive for your back. We found a double stroller but need to buy it. 

My friend just found out she has placenta previa and has to quit her job because she's on her feet all day and her dh doesn't want anything to happen. She's not handling the news very well. They're in the process of moving too. My heart goes out to those who are struggling during pregnancy.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Ugh sorry to hear you failed the GTT duster! I actually saw my doctor today and she said because my Dad has diabetes I need to do the three hour glucose test soon! Argh! I only did the one hour with my last two pregnancies... I've also put on 4 kilos in just over a month, eek. I was underweight to start with but this is crazy. I'm hungry ALL the time and can't stop eating everything in sight! I don't know how to slow the weight gain without feeling faint and snapping at everyone around me! I'm trying to be healthy but I keep reaching for the junk food...

Anyway, they did another quick scan and the twins are doing well - both head down but that can change from one minute to the next at this stage although I'd do anything for another natural birth...


----------



## dustergrl

Ella I&#8217;m hungry all the time too- I&#8217;ve gained 20-25 pounds so far. Good luck with your GTT. I hope you pass; I&#8217;m nervous for my appointment with the educator tomorrow. I&#8217;ll keep you ladies updated on what happens.


----------



## Starlight32

I've been popping in but not responding much-- hoping everyone is ok!

Smile, I feel for your friend. How far along is she?


----------



## Smille24

Starlight32 said:


> I've been popping in but not responding much-- hoping everyone is ok!
> 
> Smile, I feel for your friend. How far along is she?

She's about 17 weeks.


----------



## vickyandchick

Duster- sorry you failed your GTT!

Lynanne- I think that's a lovely name! Blair is super cute!

Waiting- Glad to hear that your son is doing better

Sorry I've not posted in a while but I just seem to be so busy all the time:wacko:
We're pretty much sorted for baby, just need to get a new changing bag and a couple of small bits and then we're done.
We also have a front runner in the name department, Leo is the one that seems to be sticking at the moment and I think Logan and Leo sounds cute together :)


----------



## AngelaALA

Sorry duster but hopefully you can monitor it with watching your diet and just taking your sugar levels each day after meals xx

Smile gutting for your friend hopefully once she holds her baby it will all be worth it xx

Ella and Duster I get hungry too my weight gain is awful luckily with being tall I can hhde it well but Ive put on 32lb so far I wasnt overweight when I got pregnant but my god Ive still got 3rd tri to get through yet xx I also have my GTT on Monday not looking forward to it xx

Had my first preggo struggle other day painting my toe nails my god it was a challenge the shapes I had to throw to get it done really hope they dont chip think Ill be letting them grown out rather than paint again, anyone else having struggles now xx

Vicky them names sound great together hun I liked Keo but DH didnt so it was wiped off the list x

Im pretty much sorted for baby now I need to actually stop buying in all honesty Ive already bought too many clothes for him just cant stop myself xx


----------



## dustergrl

Thanks ladies. I got my meter and keto strips today, so its time to get started! I got basic instructions from the diabetic educator today and will be seeing a dietitian next week.


----------



## Smille24

Tying my shoes has become a struggle. I lose my breath lol.


----------



## vickyandchick

I lost my breath walking up the stairs this morning, had to stop for a couple of minutes and sit down:haha:
Realised today how close I am to the third trimester and in a couple of days I'll have 99 days to go- finally hitting double digits!


----------



## Smille24

I cut grass yesterday for like 20 min yesterday and I'm feeling it today. I am in so much pain and my dh is mad at me. If he weren't working 72 hrs a week, I would leave it for him but he's never available and it was looking horrible. I have always remained active during all of my pregnancies, but this one is rough.


----------



## mel28nicole

We hit v-day yesterday so Im quite relieved! Its nice to hit that milestone. Right now my biggest struggle is my left quad going numb when I stand for too long. It quite painful for my whole leg. Not really sure what to do about it.

Pregnancy brain hit me hard yesterday as I accidentally paid my water company $618.13 instead of $61.81 :doh: so now Im waiting on a refund check and it sucks. That was all our extra money for the week.


----------



## Starlight32

Love the name Leo! That was our boy name. 

Yay for those hitting viability!


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey all hope you're all well x


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

We've also gone past V-day, hurray! Starting to get comments asking if I'm due soon but we're keeping the twin thing secret for now, so people are starting to get confused when I tell them I still have a few months to go! I don't know how big I'll be there but I already look and feel 7-8 months pregnant at least. Can't get comfortable when I lie down already, when I eat I feel pain in my ribs.. ugh... Cut my toenails last week and told my DH next time it's his turn to do them! Bending in half puts me out of breath, weather's heating up where I live and I can't stay in direct sunlight for more than 5 mins without feeling like I'm going to pass out so guess I'll be staying indoors a lot more... luckily my little ones are out in the mornings and are okay to be indoors with me in the afternoons... 

BUT I have to say I am still functioning and happy and the twins are doing well in there so even though I'm complaining I feel very lucky! I know a girl who is expecting triplets same time as us and was just hospitalized because they are worried about early labor, so I'm thankful to be home and not in danger, good reminder to be grateful for what we do have!


----------



## mel28nicole

Ella I joined a group on Facebook for those expecting multiples this summer. About 3 women have given birth already between 24-29 weeks. Quite a few are on bed rest. Makes me extremely grateful that I have just been having the typical aches and pains. This pregnancy has been so different than my daughter in every aspect. I actually had more complications with her at this point than I have with the twins. Knock on wood, anything can still happen but Im hoping for the continued smooth ride. I scheduled my shower for 32 weeks, should have done it a lot sooner lol but Im hoping all goes well


----------



## LynAnne

My mum had to be induced with my twin sisters aged 40 at 38 weeks because of high blood pressure so it's definitely possible to get all the way with multiples, girls. Try not to worry. It's great that you seem to be doing well so far. Long may it continue!

I can't believe I'm just days away from third trimester! I know there's a bit of conflict about when it starts but I count it from 27 weeks which is Thursday for me!! It's gone so fast. Finally started to tidy out DS's room to make some space for new baby's things but it's slow going AND has made the rest of the flat ten times messier. Oops. Better getting it done now though while I still have energy. I've started putting together the odd thing for my hospital bag although I don't think it'll actually get packed until 36 weeks at the earliest!


----------



## Smille24

I finally ordered a double stroller and a baby carrier. I can't believe how fast it's going now. We have so much to do yet to prepare.


----------



## LynAnne

Smille, what baby carrier did you get? I have an ergo360 from DS but I can't decide whether to get the newborn insert for it or get a wrap!


----------



## drudai

I feel the opposite. I've already bought everything for baby, except crib mattress, a bottle warmer, and the basket he'll sleep in next to me on the bed. Feel like I prepared way too early. All of the stuff is in corner of my bedroom for now, since I want DS to have room to himself/don't want him thinking crib is a jungle gym. 

I have all the sleep sacks, receiving blankets, burp clothes, bottles, etc that we should need. I even bought nipple shields to have in my hospital bag for breastfeeding this time.

DH stands by the "too early" statement, so I try to space out my purchases by week... I'm hoping 38+ weeks sneak up on me, lol.


----------



## Smille24

LynAnne said:


> Smille, what baby carrier did you get? I have an ergo360 from DS but I can't decide whether to get the newborn insert for it or get a wrap!

I bought the ergo360 for newborn-toddler. It has the seat built in which will be nice when she is older and will relieve tension from my back. My friend just bought a wrap and can't figure it out.


----------



## Smille24

Lyn- we have to clean out our spare room which is currently a playroom. I honestly think I'm going to use it as an opportunity to donate/pitch toys. They have way too many and they just create clutter.


----------



## vickyandchick

We still have everything left from my DS so I feel like I don't have to buy anything:shrug: There's bags of stuff sat in the spare room/nursery I just need to get together the energy to sort it out:haha:
And Lyn- I was due to be induced last time but went into labour that same morning and I still hadn't finished packing my hospital bag:haha:


----------



## rlbb1

Hows everyone doing?


----------



## Smille24

Some days good, others eh. I've been getting terrible back pain but my maternity support belt helps. 2 days until the 3rd tri!!! I have my gd test Fri ugh.

How are you?


----------



## drudai

Each day I'm getting a little slower and waddle a little more. Tomorrow is 99 days for couple of us here!!

Grats to all the early August gals crossing into 3rd tri!! 

I told hubs I've got my heart set on Simon and he'll have to come up with something else really good if he doesn't like it (it was his idea in the first place though!!)...


----------



## LynAnne

28 weeks tomorrow and definitely starting to slow up a bit now. Hips/pelvis hurt by the end of most days after chasing my almost 18 month old DS around all day. I've got a double appointment day tomorrow with a midwife appointment in the morning and then my anti-d injection at the hospital in the afternoon. DH has taken the day off to come with me/watch DS and I think that the plan is your do a little shopping between appointments and maybe get some lunch so that will be nice.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Passed my 3 hour gd test yesterday, phew. 

It was a bit rough though, fasting, then drinking sugary stuff and not limiting water intake... I was pretty much finished for the rest of the day after that.

I just saw my ticker says 99 days to go. Being twins, it's probably less than that - but woah double digits!

Um - does anyone else look up preemie survival rates every week? I did this with my previous two so can't blame it on being a twin thing... not in a worried way, just curious and happy to see that stats go up...


----------



## Flourish

Sat having my GTT at the moment. Not long left to wait now. Hoping I pass this one as well. 

I'm beginning to get a little nervous about how unorganised and unprepared I am.... really need to get sorted soon. I want to be ready by 36 weeks as my first daughter was here at 37 weeks. I know it's a different pregnancy so I could go overdue but I want to try to be ready early just in case.


----------



## mel28nicole

I did my 1 hour Glocuse test yesterday. They said itll take 3-5 days for the results. I hope I passed. I also went to the chiropractor yesterday and I feel amazing. It was much needed. Im stressing about bills and getting caught up on things and knowing things will likely get worse when the babies come just makes me even more stressed out. I cant be stressing like this I dont want to trigger early labor but I dont know what else to do. 

My bi weekly appointments start afternoon my next appointment. I go back at 29 weeks. I have another ultrasound next Thursday but Im not sure if theyll be more frequent. NSTs will be starting soon too. I cant keep track of all these appointments


----------



## Smille24

I'll be in the 3rd tri tomorrow. I'm stressing about my Glucose test tomorrow. I've never failed one *knock on wood*. I've been better about not drinking pop and since it's hot out, I'm not eating as much. Not that I have a big appetite anyways.

All we need are diapers and possibly a few outfits for baby. I got a diaper backpack yesterday and I wish I would've gotten one sooner. So much easier to carry and more room imo. 

Lyn- I'm with you. By the end of the day I'm beat from housework and chasing our 19 month old. I've been tracking my steps and I'm doing 5+ miles a day. I have such a long way to go it seems and I'm so uncomfortable.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

mel28nicole said:


> I did my 1 hour Glocuse test yesterday. They said itll take 3-5 days for the results. I hope I passed. I also went to the chiropractor yesterday and I feel amazing. It was much needed. Im stressing about bills and getting caught up on things and knowing things will likely get worse when the babies come just makes me even more stressed out. I cant be stressing like this I dont want to trigger early labor but I dont know what else to do.
> 
> My bi weekly appointments start afternoon my next appointment. I go back at 29 weeks. I have another ultrasound next Thursday but Im not sure if theyll be more frequent. NSTs will be starting soon too. I cant keep track of all these appointments

Yes I'm stressing so much! I don't think normal stress can bring on early labor though, physical exertion or dehydration are far more likely to be a problem. I have scans and doctor's appointments every three weeks now. I think it goes to every two weeks at some point but I'm not sure...


----------



## vickyandchick

Not too bad over here but absolutely exhausted by the end of the day!
Almost 28 weeks now and have an appointment with the midwife on Tuesday, we're only a couple of weeks away from the 30 week mark and that freaks me out a bit:haha:


----------



## mel28nicole

Passed my glucose test!! :happydance:


----------



## Smille24

Mel that's amazing!!!!

Idk when my results will be in. I guess if I don't get a call by Wed I'll assume all is well.


----------



## drudai

Excellent news, Mel :)

Anyone else's belly ITCHY? I am lathering it in lotion but the area under my belly button itches so much... lol. Had my first "can't reach" moment today. Showering and felt an acne like bump at the start of my pubic hair line, but couldn't bend/move belly just right to see it...


----------



## vickyandchick

Fantastic news Mel!

I'm not itchy yet but definitely can't see anything under my belly button anymore:haha:


----------



## mel28nicole

Thanks ladies! I was really nervous about it. Ive felt fine but I guess theres a higher risk with a twin pregnancy, plus Im overweight as it is.
Is 27 weeks really third trimester?! My goodness this is going fast...


----------



## Smille24

Mel- some consider 27 wks as the 3rd tri, some say 28. My friend's midwife told her 27 so that's what I'm going by. Every site has conflicting info.

Vicky- :haha: neither can I!


----------



## Flourish

Great news Mel!

I'm counting 27 weeks as 3rd tri &#128513;


----------



## mel28nicole

I hate how its conflicting, like 1st trimester ends between 13/14 weeks so I considered 13 2nd tri. Ill do the same with 3rd tri lol!


----------



## drudai

It's nearly midnight and in turn, 27 weeks. My GOD is time crawling... ladies, I hate to sound bitter but I am ready to have my baby. LOL.

My dad bought our crib mattress and my "by my side" sleeper I wanted today. I'm putting up crib tomorrow with baby's godmother. 

Wednesday is GD test. I'm going to have them test me for anemia while they have blood drawn, and ask about my eczema that's suddenly attacked me. I cannot kick it, and I am lathered in eczema lotion, daily if not 2x day. 

13 weeks...


----------



## Smille24

Dru- I feel you. This pregnancy has been rough on my body. I am struggling to do my every day activities because my body aches. I lay down at night and it feels like I'm being stabbed in the back over and over. 

28 weeks!!!! I can't believe it!

My mil said she was buying us a double stroller, but we told her we already got one. We told her we need an extra mattress for the toddler bed, but she said she wouldn't get it because it's "not a fun gift". Well I'm sorry but this isn't our first kid and we don't really need anything's except small things and diapers.


----------



## Starlight32

Smile that's so annoying!

Found out I have polyhydramnios so have been stressing any that. Has anyone had this in a pregnancy?


----------



## MrsAmk

Ill be 28 weeks on Sunday and time is CRAWLING by for me. Probably because of all the Braxton Hicks and fear of preterm labor again. Gahhh I have never wished summer to fly by, but I am now! I live in MN too, so summer is LONG awaited here!!


----------



## drudai

Glad I'm not alone. :lol: Crib went up today. It was as like a weight being lifted off my shoulders.


----------



## vickyandchick

I feel like time is starting to drag as well, everyone keeps saying how massive I am but still have at least 11/12 weeks left :(
Nursery is still currently our spare room and we've been stashing stuff in there so it looks a mess!

Starlight- I had it last time but fluid levels went back to normal after a little while, they just monitored me and I had extra scans :)


----------



## drudai

#1 didn't really have a nursery, just his bedroom. lol We put a dresser and crib in there... And I think later his pack n play with the changing station. He had some decor, some Marvel posters and toys I liked. 

For #2 I put up the crib in DS room, but that's about all that will go in there. And honestly he probably won't even use his crib for the first 2+ months, I don't even know why I was so stressed about it. It was literally the least important thing.

GD test on Wednesday. My OB is overkill on appt reminders... 3 emails, tomorrow I'll get 2 calls, and a text. Even though I've already confirmed. :lol:


----------



## Smille24

Our newborn will sleep in a bassinet in our room for the first couple of months. However, we will need to transition DD2 to a toddler bed and I'd like to do that before baby arrives so I'm not dealing with 2 kids at night. We ordered some bedroom furniture for DD2's new room and luckily I have 2 wks to clean out the toys before it arrives.


----------



## AngelaALA

Sorry Ive been MIA guys but Ive now really had anythong to report and been so busy 

Congrats to every1 now in the third tri and passed there GTT too

Starlight sorry Ive not got that but hope it doesnt cause you too many complications 

Well for me Im pretty much all done when it comes to baby just need to buy his toiletries/nappies etc and thats it everyrhing is just piled up in the nursery though we havent cleaned it out yet and started building everything which I know we need to get a move on with it. Had my 28 wk appt on Thurs and all is good belly is measuring healthy and bloods come back fine it was scary though with this being my first as she started talking about my birthing plan delayed cord clamping, vit K injection, skin on skin contact, birthing pool, cutting of cord, breast or bottle, injection to help placenta come out quicker my head was spinning afterwards made it so real xx

I too am slowing down and starting to waddle, I suffer from legs cramps, tiredness is creeping back in, indegestion rennies and tums are my best friend and the heat is wiping me out plus my legs are now joining in the middle chafeidge is not pleasant and I cant see my feet no more when stood up never mind my down below but I dont want to complain due to everything I went through to get here I just cant wait to meet him now xx


----------



## drudai

It's all fun from here, Angela. :haha: Just wait til you register at the hospital around 36 weeks.


----------



## mel28nicole

I dont think I updated here!
Had an ultrasound Thursday at 27 weeks. Babies are lookin and growing great. Baby A is 2lbs 8oz and Baby B is 2lbs 4oz. Doctor is pleased with the growth so i wont go back for another growth check til 31 weeks. Both babies are breech too, which is fine with me since Ill be having a csection anyway.

Ive been going to the chiropractor which has done me wonders. I had my first prenatal massage today and it was fantastic. Definitely recommend it if you havent done it before!

We dont have a spare room for the babies so they will be rooming with us in their cribs. In a way its nice because then I dont need to decorate lol. We have extra room in our finished basement but it gets really cold in the winter. Im hoping if we are still here in a year or two they can room downstairs. But its hard to think that much further in the future lol


----------



## LynAnne

Has anyone thought about what they are going to do contraception wise after their baby arrives? DH is pretty happy to stop after this one and I have to say that about 90% of the time so am I BUT there is that 10% that would totally have another so we don't want anything permanent. We've been together for 13 years in august and have only ever used condoms as I don't really want to use anything hormonal. Would look into get the implant/coil etc. but I've heard horror stories of periods lasting for weeks/months and honestly that does not appeal! Before my son was born my periods made me miserable. I was in agony for at least two days each month, lying on the couch weak, sick, unable to move... it was awful. After DS they were honestly a breeze - most months I didn't even need to take painkillers! Hoping for the same after this one. 

Anyway, thoughts on contraception?


----------



## drudai

I had Mirena after DS, and had a positive experience with it. My periods went away after 6 months and I enjoyed 2 years of AF free, and with condom or pull out method, felt like we were well covered.

Today I signed consent form for having my tubes tied, as I'm not wanting another. Both financially and mentally, it's better for me/us. I'm considering asking DH if he wants to also have vasectomy.


----------



## Smille24

I gained a ton of weight with depo, so I got the mirena iud. I had a negative experience. I ended up in the ER because it shifted and caused me horrible pain. I've had friends who have had positive experiences though. 

I'm getting my tubes tied. I'm 100% sure that we're done. My dh keeps joking about a 4th, but there's no way. 

I'm suffering with SPD and it's really painful. The other day my pelvis felt so heavy I thought I was about to go into labor. I still have 11+ wks &#128557;. Leg cramps at night are starting to drive me nuts as well. Sorry end rant.


----------



## AngelaALA

Register? I think I already am Druidai Ive already done my hospital visit and midwife has it in the notes that Ill be going to Warrington but I dont know as this is my first do you live in England xx

Mel glad both twins are doing well xx

LynAnne we wont be using any contraception I know that sounds crazy but we've had to go through a lot to get pregnant fertility treatment sucks and we would like atleast one more so we're going for NTNP approach for the 2 yrs after see if we can get pregnant naturally if not then after 2 yrs we'll be going back to IVF as Im 35 now so not getting any younger so need to act quick to get our family xx

Smile Im with you on the weight gain Ive put on just over 3 stone and like you Ive still got 11wks to go Im lucky as Im tall and wasn't overweight before getting pregnant so I dont look too bad but my god can I feel it carrying the extra weight I also get cramps in my legs Ill be walking and my calf will just snap causing me a lot of pain Im also getting bad wind and acid reflux but I shouldnt complain too much as its all a small price to pay for my miracle baby xx


----------



## vickyandchick

Contraception wise I think we'll most likely use condoms, last year I said I wanted a break from hormonal contraception and I felt soooo much better for it. 
Smille- my back and hips hurt so much as well, I've been sleeping with a pillow wedged between my legs which has been helping but still really sore today :(


----------



## Smille24

Luckily I haven't gained a whole lot of weight. I actually think I lost 1 lb from 2 wks ago. I've been pretty active working outside. I love springtime when I can garden. 

I started using a pillow as well. It did help a bit. My problem is that I do way too much. My dh wants me on bed rest *eye roll*. Yes, because bed rest is totally an option when you have a 1.5 yr old.

Angela- we did the ntnp method after dd2. We were told we couldn't get pregnant bc my dh had low sperm count and low motility. Also, my egg quality was poor. 13 months later, I found out we were pregnant. I've known several couples who have struggled with infertility and got pregnant naturally. I hope it happens for you. If you plan to bf, your cycles won't come back right away. It took 11 months for mine to return. I went through a lot of pregnancy tests every month to be sure :haha:.


----------



## mel28nicole

We are 100% done after this. I will be having a tubal which Im hoping to discuss with my doctor next week on which methods they do. I would love my husband to get snipped too to be on the safe side but idk if hes down for it. Years ago I was on the depo and hated it. So we did pull out for nearly 2 years before we conceived my daughter lol. I did the Mirena for 3 years after my daughter, other than weight gain I had a good experience and got pregnant right away after removal. 

I had terrible Braxton Hicks last night. Legit thought I was heading to the hospital. They lasted for 3 hours and I was nervous about it. The on call doctor told me to drink water and go to bed lmao. So thats what I did and I felt better. Guess I'll be experiencing this a lot more often now that we are in the 3rd trimester


----------



## Smille24

My dh won't get snipped. He's too afraid. Plus he has a very active job, so there's not much room for down time. I'd rather just get it done anyway. My dh tends to be a big baby over a cough or stuffy nose, so I really don't want to listen to him complain forever about how painful it is. Since it would be "more painful than childbirth" lol.


----------



## drudai

Smille, my DH is the same way! He'd act like a 24-48 hr recovery period from a tiny incision would be on par with having a open heart surgery... Would still be nice to have the security though, haha...


----------



## Smille24

drudai said:


> Smille, my DH is the same way! He'd act like a 24-48 hr recovery period from a tiny incision would be on par with having a open heart surgery... Would still be nice to have the security though, haha...

:haha: exactly! My dh is such a baby.


----------



## AngelaALA

Im planning on doing a mixture of both breast and bottle so I know I need to take that into consideration me and DH have unexplained infertility both of us checked out perfect there's no reason why we cant have kids it just doesnt happen naturally they think we have a chemical imbalance meaning his sperm cant read my egg so swims away rather than to it so we had to gave the more evasive IVF where they physically insert the sperm into the egg xx

Mel oh dear I hope the BH dont get any stronger it must of been scary for you xx


----------



## MrsAmk

:dohh: Lol! My DH got snipped a month ago and his recovery was easy peasy. It's an in office procedure usually. Men!! :wacko:


----------



## drudai

Tempted to tell hubs to do it now. :lol:


----------



## vickyandchick

My OH has already said he wants a vasectomy after this baby but I said not yet as we might want a 3rd:haha:


----------



## drudai

Aw, hehe... I could see a third in the books for you, Vick. Again for a girl. :lol:

Bored here. The first week after an appointment is so slow. :coffee: I've posted in 3rd tri, but I have on the high side amniotic fluid levels. 24.6 cm, when 25 cm is the at risk line... I've been moved on to 2 week appointments early, with growth scans. I'm certain at this point that I'll be fine, but the close eye puts me at ease. 

30 weeks feels like months not weeks away.


----------



## Flourish

I'm not sure what contraceptive to go with. I was thinking about the coil but I've read some horror stories so now questioning if I should or not. 

I had an appointment with my consultant this week, struggling to manage my blood sugar levels so they have put me on medications and I have to go back again in 2 weeks. 

Scan showed baby was measuring a little small but still within the acceptable range and I have another scan in 4 weeks to check on baby again as well. 

I took my daughter to the park and to feed the ducks before coming home and mowing the grass and am paying for it now.... my sciatic nerve is definitely getting more painful the more I do and the further along I get in to this pregnancy. 

I can't believe how fast this pregnancy is going though!!


----------



## LynAnne

Anything permanent is still off the cardshelf for us. As much as we say we are happy to stop at two now I think we both might feel differently in a few years. I'm tempted to just go back to condoms. They're the easiest but I'm not sure how DH would feel about that only because it's a less longterm solution.

We've had a lovely weekend, seeing family and enjoying the sunshine. DH doesn't have the bank holI day off tomorrow though so it's back to normal despite the weather still meant to be nice. Oh well. 

Anyone else getting leg cramps? Yesterday morning when I woke up in had the worst ones ever in both legs. I had to shout on DH (who had gotten up with ds) to come and rub them. It was so sore I was almost in tears. Really upping my liquids during the day to see if that helps but who knows if it will.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Yes I have had some terrible leg cramps! Have you had your iron levels checked? I was really anemic, needed an IV iron drip a couple of weeks ago, and the cramps have stopped since then... don't know if it's related but I hope that's the end of them.

Doing well here, although it's a bit too hot to go out after 11 am so I've hardly seen the outdoors!


----------



## Smille24

I get leg cramps as well especially when laying down. It might be baby's position that causes mine. My iron levels are fine as I just had them checked.

The weather here has been unbearable. It's been way too hot to stay outside. 

Flourish- my dr said she doesn't recommend the coil because she's had patients where the coil moved. It's so hard to figure out a method especially if you aren't done with kids.


----------



## drudai

My legs are OK, I put them up a LOT because working on my feet. I sleep with them elevated right now. My complaint is Braxton hicks! I will be laying down on my left side, watching TV, and they just come on... maybe 1 an hour but they wind me. :)


----------



## AngelaALA

Sorry to hear that Drudai heres hoping your fluids dont go any higher xx

I get leg cramps too my iron levels are fine mine hit my calf muscles sometimes when walking it feels as if my muscle snaps and I nearly fall over can hardly walk been told they're normal and just a sympton Ill have to deal with xx

Its mad how quick things are flying by now Ive finally cleaned out the nursery the sofa bed is up for sale and once that is gone can build the cot and that then. We are literally all ready now just need baby to come but not yet obviously 

Cant believe I finish work in 9 wks and he's due only 9 days after that its crazy and will be here before I know it xx


----------



## Smille24

We got our spare room cleared out and new furniture is coming tomorrow. We are going to try to transition dd2 to a toddler bed. Time seems to be going fast now.


----------



## drudai

:haha: Can I borrow some of you ladies fast perception of time?? I feel like I've waited ages to meet baby.

I called my OBgyn today, know they're crazy because of 3 day weekend, but midwife didn't put in my script for eczema lotion last week so trying to nudge her to do it today. Also was wanting my GD results, because it's giving me anxiety... 

Thankfully I signed up for Quest Diagnostics website and they posted my results today. Still waiting on midwife of course, but according to my labs, I'm under the line. And not even borderline, yay. But I am anemic and dehydrated, which to be fair I didn't have anything to drink that morning... But I mentioned I felt anemic again to midwife before my blood draw, so I'm not surprised one bit. I get it during pregnancy. Going to be taking b12 I suppose.


----------



## AngelaALA

I hope the transition goes smooth Smile xx

Drudai yay to passing your GD and its good they have spotted your anemic so can take a supplement for that 

I take a pregnancy multi vit everyday and also a cod liver oil capsule xx


----------



## drudai

Nurse called me up just now and said they'll be getting me iron supplements to take. Now just to avoid constipation...


----------



## dustergrl

Hi ladies,

Have been sitting back and reading. With the weather getting warmer here, there is plenty to do! We are on 10 acres and finally have been able to get outside to get some yard work done.

As far as contraception, I plan to get the ParaGard IUD. I had it for almost 10 years before ttc DS1, and Im definitely leaning toward no more after this. I want to keep options open, though. DH wont get snipped.

Smille, I have SPD too and its awful. It just depends on the position LO is in, how bad it is. My OB told me she could send me to physical therapy but would basically be learning to walk hunched over or with a walker. I wish I had an inner thigh press because I feel like that would help tone those muscles. Whenever I squeeze my legs together I can feel my SPD.

mel- how scary! I have been having more cramping and BH the last few days too. My OB said its normal, especially for not a first pregnancy.

Flourish- sorry to hear about the meds. Hope they work for you; luckily I have been able to control mine with diet. Well see if that holds; I hit 30 weeks tomorrow.

It has been really hot here too the last few days. I have honestly found it quite intolerable. We dont have central air, so Ive been spending a lot of time in the living room with our one air conditioner.

DH is out of town for the next few days, so Im on my own with DS and all the responsibilities here. Im getting so uncomfortable. Bending over to pick things up, getting from sitting on the floor to standing, vice versa... I wasnt this uncomfortable until like 36 weeks with DS. My ankle ligaments are also loosening, so Im finding myself wearing an ankle brace on the side I had surgery on a decade ago. FX I dont fall down the stairs for a third time this pregnancy...

I havent gained any weight for like a month now. My gestational diabetes diet seems to be keeping me in check (have gained 22 lbs entire pregnancy though)- baby seems to be growing fine based on fundal measurements, and my OB told me I could eat more, haha!


----------



## dustergrl

drudai yay on passing for your GD test! :happydance:


----------



## Smille24

Dru- yay for passing your test! :happydance:

Duster- it has been above 90 here and I can only work outside in the morning or evening. I can't stand it. My dd1 plays softball and it's unbearable going to games. Luckily the season is almost over. I can't bend much anymore because I can't breathe and getting back up kills my back. I over did it yesterday and when I laid down I was in tears.


----------



## mel28nicole

Temps here havent been too terrible. Some days have been in the mid 80s and the next few days will be mid 70s. My nieces play softball and I go out often. Luckily their games are in the evenings so it hasnt been bad. We still have all of June and part of July til their season is over. 

I cant wait til my appointment on Friday. Everything will seem so much more real and fast approaching when I get my csection date.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Spent a whole night in the hospital a few days ago - Braxton Hicks every 10 minutes like clockwork, nothing would stop them - tried drinking, sleeping, eating. After 4 hours of them, I went in, and they did a scan, fetal heart monitor, and gave me IV fluids - as I was apparently dehydrated. Think I was also coming down with something as was feeling off all day and the day after. Thank goodness they said there was no sign of preterm labor and the fluids seemed to do the trick as the BHs were gone by the morning. Although my cervix had shortened quite a bit since the last scan - maybe the twins will be here earlier rather than later, eek! Hoping to make it to 35 weeks at least though - so still 6 weeks to go! And they've gone breech so there's another reason to wait if I want a shot at a natural birth x


----------



## drudai

Oh Ella that's worrisome but I'm so glad they stopped. Sometimes water just isn't enough! Sometimes I want nothing more than to hook myself up to an IV of saline.


----------



## dustergrl

Temps here have been in the upper 80s to 90s and super humid.

Ella how scary! I&#8217;m glad they stopped for you. I thought I was headed in tonight as I was having severe pain at the base of my belly, above my pubic bone. It was in the tissue, not the bone, and lasted a good 3 hours. Constant, not intermittent. Thankfully no bleeding and no regular contractions, so dr just thinks baby was literally sitting on my bladder. Wouldn&#8217;t surprise me.

I have had similar pain this whole pregnancy, but this was ten times worse than anything I&#8217;ve felt so far. I couldn&#8217;t stand, walk, lay down... nothing helped. It&#8217;s still coming and going without a pattern, and not nearly as severe so I&#8217;m satisfied. I think pushing water did the trick.


----------



## vickyandchick

It's been bloody hot here too, and just really close and muggy. Plus I have super low blood pressure so I keep having to sit down and have a biscuit as I feel faint 24/7:haha:

Ella- that's scary! Glad they stopped, hopefully they stay in there for as long as possible.

Can't believe I've hit the 30 week mark, I keep thinking there's no way I'm so far along.
Does anyone else find themselves so busy that they've not even had time to think about the fact they're pregnant? It got to about 12pm today and I stopped and thought I've been so busy I've not really paid attention to his movements or anything:wacko: I'm on my feet all day at work but it makes me panic.


----------



## AngelaALA

Drudai the tablets will hopefully help if your lethargic xx

Duster glad to hear from you and congrats on hitting 30 week's xx

Ella my god Ive got everything crossed that the twins hold out another 6 wks just take it easy hun xx

Vicky Im the same cant believe Im in single week figures for his arrival bit like you Im constantly busy so sometimes dont feel him move for hours on end but then when I put my feet up I feel him then amd it reassures me Ive dropped my hours in work to 8 hrs a shift rather than 10 hrs but think Ill be dropping them again to 6 hrs as 8 is now getting too much for me I can drop all the way to 2 hrs by the end and not drop any pay which is why I can work quite late in to my pregnancy whoch is good xx


----------



## drudai

I've only taken 3 pills so far but man do I feel better already. I am able to get up and do dishes, cook, etc... And I didn't wake up nauseous as heck today! Normally I feel that hungover feeling but not today!


----------



## vickyandchick

Hi ladies hope you are all okay:flower:

I have a growth scan tomorrow as midwife said I'm measuring well over the top line so will see what the verdict is, I am excited to see his little face again though :)

2 months till my due date now which still seems so far away!


----------



## AngelaALA

Hope all is okay Vicky at your scan sounds like a big baby your brewing how big was your son xx

Well I had my 31 wk midwife appt all good however my glucose level in my urine came back a little high again so Im being sent for another GTT next week grim times xx


----------



## drudai

Growth scan will be nice to see little dude!

I had my 30 week appt today and saw one of the Dr's rather than my midwife. I told her about my last appt, and she waved it all off. She's not concerned about my amniotic fluid levels, or my fundal height, or anything my midwife was. She wasn't rude but she was short. Baby was turned away from the wand so, didn't get to see his little face during my quick u/s. She didn't want to do a growth scan, said it can wait until my 4D scan at 32 weeks. 

I also got a belly support band. :haha: I tried on the demo in office and did NOT want to take it off. Felt like someone holding my belly up for me. So good.


----------



## vickyandchick

Well growth scan showed quite a big baby, he's 4lb 11oz already, and his tummy is measuring over 4 weeks ahead so have to have a GTT and a repeat growth scan in 2 weeks. She said his head is right down low which will explain all the pressure I've been feeling and she even printed me some more pictures :D

Angela- My son was 8lb 12oz so not exactly a small baby. And oh no, I hope your gtt comes back normal and it was just a one off!

Drudai- oh no that's not good at all but at least it's not long till your 4d scan now:flower: That belly support band sounds so good, where did you get one from?


----------



## waiting2c

Wow that sounds big Vicky! Lovely to have more pictures though!!

Hope the band helps drudai! 

Good luck with those GTTs ladies!

I have failed mine so have a barrage of appointments coming up, diabetes clinic this week, scan and obstetrician week after then mri and anesthetist the one after that.

Hoping the fact all these have been made already means they are letting me have a section and not having to beg for it!!


----------



## drudai

Sorry about gtt, waiting. But if you're electing for c section, then yes, probably will push you in that direction!

And yeah, Vicky, baby sounds like a grower. Good luck with your Gtt. 

As for the band, my state insurance covers one for 'lower back pain', so I'm getting one through my Dr office. I wouldn't have even thought to ask about one if I didn't read an old post somewhere one day while googling. I can't remember the brand as I only glanced at the demo box, but once it's here I'll share the name. I'm so excited for it. 

I also inquired about a pump, which they order around 37 weeks. My Dr office says they're Medela electric, which sounds awesome.


----------



## Smille24

Vicky- I brew big babies too. My 1st was 8lb 7oz and my 2nd was 8lbs 13oz. I'm worried this one will be huge. 

I've been severely ill today. I can't keep anything down including fluids. I'm trying to drink as much as possible but this is awful. I hope it's just a virus and not something that will stick around.


----------



## LynAnne

Waking up more tired than when I went to bed really isn't much fun, especially as DS thinks getting up at 5.45 is a fantastic idea. Always most tired on a Monday! Can't quite believe that I'll be 33 weeks on Thursday. Where has the time gone? Feel like I'm almost on the home stretch but there is still a long way to go!


----------



## Smille24

I had a horrible stomach virus 2 days ago and yesterday my stomach muscles hurt all day. My dr said it's normal from violently puking. It was awful. Now today I'm getting braxton hicks. I'm making sure to drink a lot so I don't get dehydrated. My body just aches anymore. I cannot wait to not be pregnant anymore.


----------



## mel28nicole

Hubby somehow talked me into a puppy and Im like.. why the hell did I agree to this lmao. The first night was horrible as he was awake every half hour. It was worse than having a newborn. But the last two nights have been better. Hes starting to get used to us and our routine so he only woke up once and wasnt up for the day at 6am. My other dog is adapting well to him, so we hope when the babies come itll be easier on him because hell have the puppy to play with.

30+5 today and Im constantly tired. Doesnt matter how much sleep I get, I still need a nap at some point of the day. My husband has been taking a day off from work each week to help around the house and prepare for the babies so its been nice having him around more. I have another growth ultrasound Thursday, and my first NST will be Friday and Ill be going to the hospital weekly for those til I deliver


----------



## drudai

Sorry you are ill and sore, Smille. No fun at all. Bet the illness alone caused some dehydration. Stay rested. x


----------



## waiting2c

Wow, seeing you all in the 30+ weeks makes it all seem so super close now!

Hope the aches and pains don't get too bad for you all! I am touch wood so far so good on that aspect!

I am starting to get nervous as my work hasn't sorted the person who will replace me for the month I am not working at all (then only working from home after that), I have everything planned out for me, but am concerned if they dont get their act together and this baby doesnt stick to the plan its all going to get very stressful!


----------



## Smille24

Sickness is gone but I'm still really sore. Some days I feel like labor is imminent. We're going camping so hopefully it'll be relaxing.

Waiting- I hope the puppy situation gets better. I let my hubby talk me into a 2nd dog and I regret it. My 1st dog has anxiety so having a 2nd has helped but it's a lot of work, especially with kids to take care of too. 

Only 8 more weeks to go!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## mel28nicole

Both babies are growing great at 4lbs 9oz and 4lbs 2oz. Baby A is now head down as well. We have anothe OB appointment today and a NST afterwards. Not looking forward to all these trips up to the hospital but it is what it is I guess. My doctor said I wont need another ultrasound til 35 weeks so its nice to get a little break lol


----------



## vickyandchick

So glad it sounds like everyone is doing well!
I got my results back from the GTT and I don't have GD :happydance: 
I have another growth scan on friday and my midwife said if he's still measuring big then I might have to go to the hospital to see a consultant and discuss birthing options:wacko:


----------



## drudai

Eek options, Vicky. Glad you passed GTT but big baby just means you've got a little football player? hehe

I updated in 3rd tri and my journal, but went into preterm labor Friday night. (31 weeks even.) Mixture of the heat, working 3 hrs in fast food on my feet, dehydrated, and mainly an irritable uterus... they stopped it but it definitely felt very real/scary for a few hours that night.

I have my 32 week appt, growth scan, and complimentary 4D u/s this Friday. I'm wondering if they will move me to weekly visits? but I doubt.

Just a psa, take it easy ladies. :( I was pushing myself to be 'normal', but fact is our bodies just aren't right now. Extra water, put your feet up... judgemental people can suck it!


----------



## mel28nicole

Oh yeah definitely got to take it easy, I was literally taking it easy yesterday and still got dehydrated and had a hospital trip. My husband has banned me from attending anymore of my nieces softball games so Im bummed out about that. He keeps telling me to ask for help with everyone but its just so hard for me to not do the things I should normally be doing. 

I still have so much organizing to do for the babies, my shower is this weekend so I was hoping to do all the organizing then. My laundry is so behind. Dishes ar behind. Its seriously a struggle but I dont want to make anyone else do it :(


----------



## drudai

Mel, I totally feel you on having to restrain yourself in ways you don't wanna. Like 4th of July is my favorite day of the year, all outside! Parade, festival at the park, and then fireworks, 8ish hours... now I don't think I can go. Sorry about the softball games.

My house is a disaster too. I can't bend over to pick up a toy without contracting. I manage laundry (mainly sitting and having hubs move from washer to dryer), and keeping some things clean but... dishes are a no. 

I went Goodwilling today but no finds for baby... only thing that keeps my mind happy.


----------



## MrsAmk

32 weeks here. On modified bedrest which is getting so old already! I too have a very hard time not being up and doing things around the house. I still do cook and clean, but I feel it. Lots of pressure, baby is head down and really low and I have Braxton Hicks all day long. Ooof, Aug is so close yet feels SO FAR


----------



## mel28nicole

Oh yeah Im so sad for the 4th! I may send my daughter out with my MIL so she doesnt miss out on activities. I may still go out for fireworks since it should be much cooler in the evening. One baby is head down so I feel a lot more pressure on the right side of my body, like my legs, pelvis, butt and back lol. I feel so low sided. Its like Ive lost my balance as Im constantly running into things and steps are bad lol. Only 43 days til my csection! I have another NST tomorrow so Im hoping all goes well again


----------



## caleblake

Hi ladies 

I just wanted to drop in and say hi, I hope youre all doing well. Not long till your wee ones arrive now. I wanted to let you know We had Aspens post mortem results last month and they could find no reason for what happened to him. We finally decided to start ttc this month and Im happy to let you all know I had a bfp this week. Wishing you all the best of luck towards the end of your journeys and I will pop my head in from time to time to see how you all are. Sending much love xxx
 



Attached Files:







BF1121B0-5681-4407-BC35-5C411CAD1C01.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## drudai

That's fabulous news, caleblake. x Catching eggie first cycle too! 

AFM today... I still don't feel back to normal. Every day I'm on pins and needles, feeling like I'm gonna go back into labor. I am an anxious person, but beyond that unsettled feeling, I'm having the same symptoms. 

Feeling like my period is about to start, deep ache in my lower back, (tmi) loose stool/urge to go a lot... Thankfully the only thing I haven't been having is regular contractions. While laying down, I maybe have 1 an hour, which I put down to BH. 

I washed the dishes (mainly pots/pans) and loaded the dish washer today. Moved laundry from washer to the dryer... that was before 11 a.m. Now 5:30 and I swear I'm still recovering.


----------



## jenniferannex

Sorry i have neglected b&b so much recently! Since we have been having our extension done and living at the mil's life has been, well, tough!! Back home now and sorted, almost! Floor is yet to go down on the 18th of July, so cutting it very very fine! 

Ive just had a quick skim through the last few pages, seems everyone is doing well :)
Also seems a lot of us are starting to struggle with everyday life due to our big bellies :haha: Me too!

Vicky i hope baby isn't too big!! You can manage it though :D 

Im almost 35 weeks now, i have my scan on wednesday to see if my placenta has moved. If not its a c-section. But i had the midwife today and baby is breech anyway! :dohh: So even if the placenta has moved it could still be a c-section! She did say sometimes they go breech because the placenta is in the way! So fingers crossed! 

Is everyone dead set on names now? We have non now!!


----------



## jenniferannex

Caleblake thats great news :cloud9: I wish you all the best in this pregnancy!! :flower: definitely pop in every now and again :)


----------



## dustergrl

Hi ladies, glad to see most all are doing well. Hope the ladies who were ill are feeling better.

Caleblake congratulations! &#10084;&#65039;

Jenniferanne we are team green. We have a girl name picked from last pregnancy (we had a boy) but have no idea for a boy name, so we&#8217;ll see what happens! We have been searching but nothing trips our trigger.

Afm I think baby is going through a growth spurt. I was utterly exhausted today and nauseous... can&#8217;t catch my breath or bend over. I have had this during other baby growth spurts and am finally starting to put 2&2 together. Knock on wood, I&#8217;ve been managing my GD with just diet so far and my OB has cut me from requiring testing 4x/day to 8x/week. Let&#8217;s hope it stays stable!


----------



## vickyandchick

Caleblake- that's wonderful news! Congratulations, wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy:flower:

Jen- glad to hear you are doing well, the only name we have left on our list now is Riley so will see how that goes:haha:

Duster- fingers crossed your gd stays stable!

Had my repeat growth scan today and his estimated weight is 6lb 7oz:wacko: so I've been sent to see a consultant and my midwife said they may want to bring him early if his growth continues the way it is- his tummy is measuring 39 weeks!
In all fairness I am and feel huge and struggle to do anything anymore so it isn't surprising:haha:


----------



## drudai

32 week this morning. Growth scan plus my free 4d u/s. It looks like they took a picture of baby... 

Upside: amniotic fluid is now perfect and baby is right on target. 4.5lbs, with a big head.

Downside: they still wanna see me, and weekly now, because of the preterm labor. I brought up irritable uterus with my midwife and she agrees that it sounds like one. 

Sharing my son's 4D from 2013 with #2s.
 



Attached Files:







des vs si.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 8


----------



## jenniferannex

Ahh duster have you any incline as to what youre having? So exciting :cloud9:
Im glad youre managing your GD well! 

Ahh Vicky Riley is lovey! Ooo a big baby could be on the cards then! Love chubby babies! What weight was your first? 

Drudai Thats good news :D well I suppose being seen every week you know youre in safe hands! 

Gorgeous photos :cloud9: they look so similar!


----------



## Flourish

Glad to hear everyone is doing okay :) 

Caleblake congratulations, please do come back and keep us updated. 

We are still thinking about either Harley or Evie for our little girl... not sure on middle name if it should be primrose or willow. 

We're having weekly scans at the moment because baby is measuring small and they might want to get her out early, next one is on Tuesday. I love seeing her though and it's reassuring that they are monitoring. 

How's everyone in the U.K. Coping with the heat.... today I am struggling and too hot!


----------



## Smille24

Caleb- I'm so happy you got a bfp! Congrats!!!

Flourish- I love the name Evie! 

Dru- I'm sorry you're having a hard time, but I'm glad they're keeping a close eye on you.

I've been mia. We went on vacation and I am so glad to be home. On the days we went on tours, we walked a lot and it was a struggle. My braxton hick contractions are so painful at times. I'm with some of you, I really need to remember to take it easier and slow down. I am drinking plenty of water, but the heat sucks. I have been having rls so I started taking magnesium and it seems to help a little but I have to talk to my dr tomorrow to see if I'm taking enough. I read a lot of drs will give opioids to help with rls, but I am against meds during pregnancy. I struggled to take zofran for sickness but I was getting dehydrated. 

Jenn- do you have a name yet? We are 100% set on ours. I can't wait to meet her.


----------



## jenniferannex

Ahh lovely Flourish, ahh well keep us updated! Its good they're keeping an eye on her though! 
It is absolutely boiling isn't it! I heard it was hotter than Miami!! Coping ok, just hard at night! nearly finished work. Just 2 more shoots to do on July 4th and July 7th then im done. So I've got a week or so to try get myself sorted. Only having 8 weeks off though, thats the trouble with self employed, don't work don't get paid! :nope:

Has everyone finished work now?

Smille sounds like a very busy holiday, bet you're glad to be home for the rest! No, no name yet! We just cant agree and its driving me mad! I like to have at least 2 names to choose from when she's here but we cant even agree on 1 let alone 2! She will be nameless for weeks :haha:

I have my scan tomorrow to see if my placenta is moved, i cant wait to find out whats going on as i feel in lingo!


----------



## LynAnne

Feel like I'm so much quieter over here nowadays. Thank goodness for the Facebook group or I'd be outta the loop! 

Can't believe that I'm 35 weeks on Thursday. We've decided to take a wee weekend break in a caravan with my in-laws from Friday and I'm sort of regretting that decision right now. House is a riot, I need to pack and I'm running out of time to sort things for baby. I think I have one completely free weekend (at the moment) between now and the baby's due date so I'm not really sure when I'll get everything done. I definitely feel unprepared this time!


----------



## Smille24

I had a dr appt yesterday and was told that I may be able to get my tubes tied after delivery. I really hope I can, otherwise I'll have to find a sitter again so I can get it done weeks later. It would be much easier to do it while I'm in the hospital. Plus my hubby is using his last days of vacation for Ainsley's birth, so he won't be much help once he returns to work.


----------



## Flourish

Oh that's rubbish about only having 8 weeks off, will you be able to work reduced hours when you start back again or are you going straight back into full time again? 

I've still got another 4 weeks left at work! Part of me is wishing I'd taken maternity leave earlier, the other part is glad I'm not so I can have more time off with the baby after.... just have so much to get organised at home and no time to do it all in when I'm working. 

Smille fingers crossed they will let you get your tube tied at birth then!!


----------



## MrsAmk

What is the Facebook group? Guess I missed that lol


----------



## drudai

Only been off work for 2 weeks on Friday and I'm so ridiculously bored. I really don't know how I'll keep my sanity if I go 40+. Even getting out every to a shop or taking Des to his cousins to play just isn't enough.


----------



## MrsAmk

drudai said:


> Only been off work for 2 weeks on Friday and I'm so ridiculously bored. I really don't know how I'll keep my sanity if I go 40+. Even getting out every to a shop or taking Des to his cousins to play just isn't enough.

Same here!


----------



## jenniferannex

I will just do as much as I need, it wont be a lot at first, just enough to keep going! Probably only work out around 10 hours a week or something. So not too bad, pros and cons to self employed I suppose! 
Ahh I hope those 4 weeks pass quickly for you!

MrsAMK whats your email on Facebook? I will add you via email to the group :) 

So I had my scan yesterday, placenta has now moved 3.8cm clear of cervix so thats one problem
Gone! But baby is still very much breech, shes never been head down! Im back next week to check again and if shes not moved they want to try a ECV to try and move her, has anyone had any experience of this before? Im unsure wether to go for it or not. It has a 50% chance of working but Ive heard its quite painful :nope:


----------



## MrsAmk

Thanks!


----------



## Flourish

Yay for the placenta moving, boo for baby being breech! No experience of an ecv sorry!


----------



## vickyandchick

Jen that's fab news that placenta has moved, I've never had an ECV but have also heard they are rather painful and are hit and miss as to whether they work or not. Most people I know who've had a breech baby just opt for a section.

I don't know about the rest of you ladies but I cannot cope in this heat, thankfully I have a weeks holiday booked next week and then my maternity leave starts the week after:dance:
I also have a hospital appointment on Tuesday to see a consultant so hopefully that all goes well


----------



## jenniferannex

invite sent MrsAmk, let me know if you don't receive anything cos a few of the other girls didn't :) 

Yeh thats what I've heard too Vicky, its such a pain! After 2 natural births i'd rather not have a section but i know what will be will be. They said with it being my 3rd baby a breech baby shouldn't be that hard to deliver normally. But the thought of that scares me! I'd be worried something would go wrong and i would need a emergency c section. Im off to buy a gym ball today and get bouncing and then on all 4's too! Try and move the little tinker! 

Ergh the weather is just painful!! Its soooo hot! It doesn't help cos we really aren't used to this heat for so long are we, night time is just awful! 
Ahh wheyyy for nearly finishing :happydance: Bet you cant wait!!!


----------



## dustergrl

Can I be added to the fb group? My email is [email protected] 

I am thinking this one is a girl. I&#8217;d love a second boy but any healthy little one is fine with me. DS thinks it&#8217;s a girl and wants a sister, so how can I be upset either way? She&#8217;ll likely be raised a tomboy if it&#8217;s a girl, haha. Also, we cannot agree on a boy name so frankly, a girl would be easier!

My SPD is back and I got hit with sciatica last night. With a visit to the chiropractor today, it seems better but we&#8217;ll see what this weekend does for it. I don&#8217;t plan on doing much, considering how intensely hot it has been.


----------



## Smille24

It's so hot here too and my kids love to be outside, but today I had to make them come in. I started sorting through baby clothes and my friend just gave me a good bit of clothes her dd never wore. Only 6 weeks left and I feel unprepared.


----------



## mel28nicole

Jennifer in my twin group there are lots of breech and transverse babies. Someone suggested using ice at the top your belly and it helps baby move down because they dont like the cold. Its worth a shot! 

Im so uncomfortable and just a bit of moving around brings on Braxton Hicks. Heat wave has hit Pa again so Im pretty much stuck indoors for the next week. Our town is doing 4th of July fireworks on the 3rd this year. Im debating if I wanna go. It should be cooler in the evening but you never know.

33 days til my csection!! Im so excited to meet my boys


----------



## jenniferannex

Dustergirl you should have an invitation now :) 
If theres anyone else not in the FB group just let me know your email and i'll add you in. Ahh thats rubbish about your SPD, i hope it doesn't get worse! 
I cant wait to see what you have! So much will power not finding out!! 

Ahh thats interesting Mel I will try that! It makes sense. Ive been bouncing on my ball and been on my hands and knees too! She actually feels transverse right now, but she seems to swap and change between transverse and breech! 
Eeeeek how exciting!! 

Im 36 weeks today! Cant quite believe it!!!


----------



## drudai

Jen she'll be here before you know it. Jealous of your due date, I'm ready for my little dude to be here. 

I'm miserable in this heat. The a/c just cannot keep up and I'm not used to being actually hot. I normally run very cold but I guess this extra blood and weight is killing me. My appetite is nearly insatiable. I'm really trying to not give in and snack. My weight has been stagnant for the last month but something tells me that won't be the case anymore. 

I don't have problems with constant BH contractions anymore, thanks to being off work. I almost feel silly about being placed on maternity leave, like I don't deserve to be, but I know if I was back at work, it'd happen again.


----------



## dustergrl

Jen there is no &#8220;i&#8221; in my e-mail so I&#8217;ve missed out on it.

Congrats on making it to 36 weeks!


----------



## jenniferannex

Ahh it has gone so quick!! I still think my due date is closer to my dates which was the 2nd Aug. It will fly by for you &#129303; 
Yeh youre probably right, it would just be Sods law it would happen if you went back! Definitely make the most and try and relax! I know its hard in this heat though. 

Duster I will add you again now and put the i in. Let me know if you dont get it :)


----------



## Smille24

BH have been awful for me too. I've never had them with my other pregnancies. If I walk to much they start up. I can barely eat anything either. I feel like there's no room. 

Anyone else's sex life down the tubes? I feel so bad for my dh, but I am in no mood for sex. I am so miserable I don't want to be touched.


----------



## drudai

I wasn't even in the mood to make this baby, smille. :haha:

Dr advised no sex since PTL but DH was very handsy yesterday for his day off/day after b-day, so we may have been bad. I didn't even have BH afterwards. Honestly I feel like the PTL was a fluke/over exaggerated now. :/


----------



## LynAnne

Yup, feel like my sex drive has disappeared too. Poor DH. I just have no energy for it at all and don't really want to be touched like that. Unless it is to massage my crampy legs! Had killer cramp on Saturday morning and that's my leg only just starting to feel normal again. 

Can't believe it's exactly a month until my due date. July is going to be such a busy month that August is going to be here before I know it. Both excited and terrified to take on the two under two challenge soon!


----------



## dustergrl

Jennifer I haven&#8217;t received it. My name on facebook is Megan Rose- try adding me as a friend? facebook.com/dustergrl I can delete you right after if you want.

My sex drive has been nonexistent this entire pregnancy. I can probably count on one hand how many times we have dtd this pregnancy. At least DH understands it is partly his fault I&#8217;m in this situation!

TMI but I went to the ER to have a thrombosed hemorrhoid lanced yesterday. It wasn&#8217;t pleasant and is still tender, but at least I can sit up for a while now! Fingers crossed it doesn&#8217;t re-clot.


----------



## drudai

Omg duster I feel you. I had one "pop"? yesterday after going about 3 times in one day. Bleeding and sore. :( I never had them before I was pregnant with DS#1 and now I seem to always have one. I had an awful fissure from post delivery, and I wonder if it wasn't a rroid that got torn open or something.


----------



## Smille24

Dru- I was the one who initiated sex the night we conceived. :haha:

Lyn- my legs get so crampy too. My dr told me to take magnesium and eat a banana daily. It has helped a bit, but if I sit too long or lay in one position too long they hurt. I'm terrified of the 2 under 2 challenge as well. I keep telling myself it will be ok, but I've had several people say they feel sorry for me...uh thanks. 

Duster- We're the same. I keep apologizing to my dh but at the same time I feel horrid so that's the last thing on my mind.


----------



## drudai

I'm just glad that you ladies are like, yeah not interested. I have a friend who says that she was twice as interested during 3rd tri, and they didn't even wait a week PP to have sex again, and they've been active since and just... LOL. After I got pregnant, we went back to once a month (if that), after baby is here he'll be lucky to get it before 2019...


----------



## LynAnne

Smille - I've been having a banana a day and drinking a tonne of water and while it helps I still get cramp every few days. I swear it's one of the absolute worst things about pregnancy. 

Dru- we've definitely had more sex this time than with DS. I think that was in single digits for the entirety of that pregnancy but I had excruciating pelvic pain each night from about 16 weeks. This time at least I had the energy and desire for it from end of first tri until probably about 32 weeks. Now I just feel huge, tired and uncomfortable. Also, I can't imagine having sex so quickly PP. It was 10 weeks after DS was born after I'd had an episiotomy and was exhausted from newborn life!


----------



## Smille24

Dru- :rofl: my dh will be lucky too. Until my tubes are tied and I'm cleared by my dr, there will be no chance.

Lyn- there is a magnesium oil you can spray on your legs and it works instantly. I wanted to get some rather than supplements, but we were on vacation and I think it's something I would've had to order. I was desperate.


----------



## vickyandchick

Glad we aren't the only ones whose sex life has taken a nose dive- I'm far too big and tired and I just can't be bothered:haha:

I had my appointment with the consultant today and they want to induce me at 38 weeks at the latest, 37 if the scan next week shows he's put on a lot of weight:wacko: So now I only have 3 weeks max to get everything ready instead of 5! Stressed isn't the word!


----------



## drudai

Ahhh couple of you are so close. :lol:

I'm too ready and rubbing off on my friend who is TTC. I drag her to yard sales and she's gathering stuff for #2 already. ;)

I can't wait for delivery announcements, ladies. :D I don't have fb so remember to update me here!!


----------



## mel28nicole

Yup no sex here lol. Im way too tired and sore to even think about it. Its been at least 2 months since the last time we did it. Oh well lol.


----------



## jenniferannex

Dustergirl i have found you on facebook but theres no option to add, so ive sent you a message :)

No sex here since 20 weeks, we couldn't once we found out about my placenta at my 20 week scan. But right now im so tired and it doesn't really bother me! 

Oooo vicky how exciting!!


----------



## MrsAmk

How many weeks is everyone now? I am 34+3 today. My family is all out at the parade and other fun festivities for the 4th of July (anyone else here in the US?), and I am home resting to try and keep this baby cooking longer. I wish this last month would fly by but I have a feeling its going to be the opposite. My prayer is that I can carry this baby the longest of all of mine, so to 39 weeks. I have a very short cervix though....and baby girl is definitely engaged very low.


----------



## drudai

Amk, hope baby girl can hang on a few more weeks. Closer to 37 the better!

I'm supposed to be going to a BBQ and then 'night swim' (Snort, doesn't get dark til 9 right now) from 6:30 til fireworks.

Woke up and moved hubs clothes from washer to dryer, heard loud THUNK as I tossed it over... Checked his shorts pockets, low and behold his phone. It's a cheapie we got free with service but still felt awful. Hubs hates having a phone, but he still needs one. Ran to Walmart to get him a short term replacement (another cheapie), and felt like I could barely walk. Had to lean on every surface and by the time I got back to car, I had to lay back and rest.

Guessing it's just low iron, but I'm resting now at home. Took an iron tablet so we'll see if I bounce back by 4 p.m. (12 now.)


----------



## jenniferannex

Im 36+4 today! I hope she stays put MrsAmk for as long as poss! 

Oh dear drudai I hope youre feeling better today! Try have a rest although its easier said than done! 

Im back at the hospital today to check if baby is still breech, Im pretty confident she moved yesterday but will find out later! Fingers crossed!


----------



## drudai

Move, baby, move!! x


----------



## jenniferannex

Yayyy we are head down!!! :happydance: things are looking promising again for a normal birth!! All I need to do now is make sure Im not induced :haha:


----------



## drudai

Thank goodness, good job baby girl!!


----------



## LynAnne

Totally off topic girls but I'm wondering if any of you can help me? I've got a couple of weddings over the next few weeks and have bought a lovely yellow dress to (probably) wear to both of them. Only problem is I have that it is a bit see through! I can wear nude underwear but you can see the silhouette of my bump/legs if it's bright, which it will be as it's a summer wedding! I need a loose fitting under skirt/slip that will skim off the bump and not cling to me but I don't know where to look or what material will work best. Can anyone help me out? Need it soon. The first wedding is on the 15th!


----------



## vickyandchick

Jen that's fantastic news!:happydance:

LynAnne- can you get to a debenhams or something near you to try one on?


----------



## Flourish

Great news Jen! 

Not great with clothes shopping recommendations sorry, although Vickys idea sounds good. 

So I'm still in hospital... I've been here since Friday evening and was told I would be discharged today (Sunday) but they are now saying it might not be until Monday which is gutting. I've had both steroid injections (they really sting!!!) and its just the post steroid obs I'm having done now so I'm going to speak to the doctor on ward round and see what they say about getting discharged. 

I wasn't due to start maternity leave until 26th July but as they are inducing on 21st July and Ive already been admitted and will require regular check on baby until then, I've put in a request at work to finish next week. I've asked for a few days annual leave and my maternity to start on the 19th July but if they turn the annual leave down I'm just going to bring my maternity leave date forward until 12july, I really need time to start preparing for this baby to come now.


----------



## drudai

Sorry they've still got you, Flourish. I know how hours feel like days in a hospital... so boring. And yes, the steroids burn like heck. Definitely wasn't fun... 

Stay strong til 21st. x


----------



## Smille24

Fleur- I'm sorry about you having to stay in the hospital. There truly is no place like home when you want to be comfortable and relax.

Jenn- yay for baby moving!!!!!

I have gone over due with my last 2 pregnancies, but this one is so different. Last night I felt like labor was so close. There are days I feel ok and then others I can barely get around. I did start my hospital bag! I have a dr appt this morning. My dh wants me to ask about being induced so he can rearrange his schedule at work. I however do not want to be induced without an epidural again.


----------



## Flourish

Smile what did the Dr say? Are they going to let you be induced? 

I'm home! I got discharged yesterday mid morning in the end- went straight to work to be told that they wanted me to tie everything up that I could and give all my equipment back by the end of the day.... I wasn't expecting that and because I was tired and emotional I just cried &#128584; Today I have slept and am feeling better... I am on annual leave now and maternity starts next week... a week and a half until I'm being induced! It's gone sooo fast! 

Has everyone got there hospital bags packed now?


----------



## drudai

And that's all she wrote on work. I'd be emotional too!! I'm so glad they released you and you can rest at home. Baby in less than 2 weeks, EXCITING.


Hosp bag is ready to go, as simple as mine is. :lol:


----------



## LynAnne

Can't believe our babies are going to start arriving soon. It sounds crazy! I've got my hospital bag about 75% packed and I've written a list of all the last bits and pieces I need to pick up at the weekend. Still need to make up a wee bag for my son in case he needs to stay overnight at my parents' house when I go into hospital. 

Got a busy weekend planned. Friday, DS finally gets his 13 month immunisations (we missed our appointment back in december) at almost 20 months old! Then i think we are seeing the in-laws. Then saturday the plan is to build up the crib and reorganise our room for it. Want it up in advance so DS (and the dog) get used to it being about. Sunday is DH's friend's wedding. I am far too pregnant to be this busy!


----------



## Smille24

The dr said no induction until after my due date which I'm fine with. However, we're evicting her the 14th if she doesn't come by then. 

I can't believe our babies will be here soon!!!!


----------



## mel28nicole

I have my hospital bag list, just not put together yet lol! I was planning on buying small toiletries so I wouldnt have to pack all my big stuff. The boys bag is ready to go just need their going home outfits put in. I havent decided what to bring them in yet lol. 

My daughter has been super clingy lately and idk if its because we are near the end of the pregnancy or what but Im extremely overwhelmed about it. I cant do anything without her questioning what Im doing and being up my ass all the time. I like the cuddles but at the same time I dont want touched lol


----------



## Smille24

Mel- that's how my girls have been too. They are driving me crazy with constantly hanging on me or questioning everything. That's part of the reason why my sex life is nonexistent...I simply don't want touched after having a kid hanging on me all day.


----------



## jenniferannex

Flourish glad you're out and able to rest now!! Hope exciting baby will be here so soon :happydance: 

LynAnne, they do say its better to delay the immunisations so thats not a bad thing! My daughter was 5 months late for her pre school boosters as she got ill every time and then i forgot! But the nurse said to me delayed immunisations are better! So i didn't feel as bad. 
Ahh you can never get any rest can you!? 

Smille thats great :D soooo exciting!! 

My youngest has been quite grumpy recently but not sure why! Don't know if its the weather or whats going on at home with all the work we've had done! But the good news is the extension is done, bathroom finished, decorating finished, all thats left now is the floor to be laid on Wednesday and then new carpet on the stairs! So hoping little miss stays put until at least the 23rd! Never ever will i have any building work done at my house again :haha: especially pregnant!!! 

My hospital bag is finished! I just did it today! I thought seem so im nearly 38 weeks i better had do!! All babies clothes washed, now just to wait! I know i keep saying it but i cant believe we are here already!!


----------



## drudai

Gosh, Jen, you're pretty much done, eh? Helps to jump couple of weeks during dating scans. :lol:

Lagging behind here at 35 tomorrow. Objectively I know that's so far along, really not long left to go for us, but not working/being at home all day is driving me crazy. 

Son is so independent now, just got to make him meals and set him up with something to do. Can't tell if it would be worse or better if school was in, it's only half days but he misses it so much. And it's not back til Aug 27th, so well after baby is due... We can't even go outside to play, it's regularly over 95* with humidity, and I can barely tolerate being indoors with a/c! And my city is crap, no where to take him like kid museums or play places except McDonald's play land.


----------



## jenniferannex

Yes nearly there :happydance: I was originally due 2nd August but yep dating scan moved me forward. I still think Im due the 2nd Aug according to my dates! 

Those 5 weeks will fly by!! 
Ahh thats tough when it keeps them occupied and busy! It is hard. I bet he will be so excited to go back!


----------



## MrsAmk

35 weeks here too, youre not alone! Hoping for 3 more!


----------



## drudai

I keep hoping I'll go early but would bet anything I'll go over 40 just like with DS. :(


----------



## jenniferannex

I think Ill go over too!!


----------



## waiting2c

It is so close for all you ladies now!! I am lagging far behind on not quite 33 weeks yet. On the upside will be 39 weeks latest that they take her out so is still feeling close. Havent done anything to get ready yet, have another super busy work week next week and then at end of July and then once am out the other side of both of those will wash clothes and pack a bag. I know it wont be till close to end of August so I am not worried.


----------



## mel28nicole

Well my growth scan yesterday showed Baby A at 7lbs and Baby B at 5lbs 10oz. It seems so far off so Im not looking into it much. Baby A is so far down into my pelvis no wonder Im in so much pain. My OB told me not to be surprised if I go into labor as most tip win pregnancies go naturally around 36 weeks. Im just so happy to have made it this far but Im soooooo done. Im ready to meet my babies. I plan to get our bag packed this weekend so that we will be ready to go if I do go into labor.


----------



## MrsAmk

Ok ladies, Im 35+ weeks now and would love to pick a name lol. My husband and I havent been to agree yet. I have two kids at home, Gabriel Silas and Elizabeth Mae (we call her Libby). 
Our last name is pronounced: Kuhveen

Here is our current list--also I welcome nickname options for these options, I love my kids having a name and nickname:

Logan---cant think of any nicknames on this one lol

Savannah (my hubby does not like this lol but Im keeping it on the list anyway because I love it)---nn Savvy or Annie

Montgomery (hubby loves this surprisingly)---nn Monty

Moriah---nn Riah 

Audrey OR Aubrey OR Alyssa Joy---nn AJ


----------



## drudai

Montgomery was soooo high on my baby name list, I couldn't convince DH though. So I'm biased here. Think it would go excellent with your Elizabeth and Gabriel.

Girl I am leaning Audrey. So very regal!!


----------



## MrsAmk

drudai said:


> Montgomery was soooo high on my baby name list, I couldn't convince DH though. So I'm biased here. Think it would go excellent with your Elizabeth and Gabriel.
> 
> Girl I am leaning Audrey. So very regal!!

Thank you! I should say lol, these are all names for our girl despite some sounding boyish :)


----------



## drudai

Ooo - never even considered Monty for a girly. It definitely could work though!


----------



## MrsAmk

drudai said:


> Ooo - never even considered Monty for a girly. It definitely could work though!

I know its a big odd to most people lol, but when I met a little girl with the name I thought she was so adorable and added it to my list.


----------



## Flourish

I really like Aubry out of those names :) 

Mel I can't believe you've managed to get so far with a twin pregnancy! It really is any time now for you isn't it. 

Glad everyone else is doing okay.... we're in the final stretch now!


----------



## vickyandchick

I like Aubrey and Savannah out of your names MrsAmk :)

Mel- you've done so well getting so far, hopefully won't be much longer for you:flower:

Had a growth scan yesterday and they estimate baby to be 8lb 2oz! My consultant wants to induce at 38 weeks at the latest so not long left at all:wacko:


----------



## LynAnne

MrsAmk, I think I like Savannah best outo of your names.

Vicky, gosh, that's no time at all to wait. Are you all ready?

I woke up at 5am this morning to some pretty badecent back ache and cramps. I'm still getting the occasional sharp cramp pain now but it's all super irregular so I'm sure it's just BH. Still bloody uncomfortable and sore. With DS I was in early labour for 3 days (contractions every 7-10 minutes) and I cannot be doing that again with this one! Don't really want to have 3 weeks of BH either!

DS was a trooper with his jags yesterday but he's got sore wee legs this morning and is walking about like Bambi. He's always on the go so it's heartbreaking to watch. He was super brave though.


----------



## mel28nicole

I feel like labor is near. I keep cramping and feel so uncomfortable. Lots of clearing out on the toilet lol. I never went into labor with my first, I was induced but I swear my daughter was never so far down in my pelvis like this one is. Idk, maybe Im just getting my hopes up lol. Lots of moms in a twin group I joined have gone into labor at the 35/36 week mark so Im kind of hoping Im next. But at the same time Im not doing anything to make it happen: no sex, no eating certain foods, no walking lol. Im taking it easy, because for the most part I can barely move lmao


----------



## jenniferannex

Love Savannah mrsamk!

Mel you have done so well! Im so excited to see these beautiful twins :cloud9: hopefully wont be too much longer for you now! 

Vicky thats so exciting that it really is so soon for you. What did your 1st weigh again? 

Lynann I hope you start to feel a little better soon or baby makes an appearance!! Glad your DS was brave, its awful watching them have their injections!

Ive been in pain the last couple of days, so much pressure below I can barely walk, my carpel tunnel is awful with constant numb aching hands and I just generally feel awful! I need baby to hold on unless Atleast the end of next week but I am so so ready now. Although this time I find myself worrying about the actual labour, with my other 2 I didnt, I knew it was going to hurt and thought Ill deal with it. But this time I find myself thinking about it a lot and wondering how Im going to cope, is anyone else like this?


----------



## caleblake

Hi Ladies

I hope you're all doing well and that you are getting ready to meet the new August babies. I just wanted to jump in here to update you all on my journey. As most of you will know I was due our baby in August too but sadly we were told at his 16 week scan that his heart had stopped beating and I delivered him on the 2nd march. We delivered the most perfect little boy and called him Aspen Jesse. We had his funeral and the autopsy showed there was no reason for what happened. He was a perfectly healthy little baby. We decided to try again and were fortunate to fall first time. Today I had my first early scan and they dated me at 7+2, my due date is the 2nd march 2019, exactly a year to the day that Aspen was born. Its been tough and I can't even begin to explain the heartbreak Ive faced but I wanted to let you all know that my story hasn't ended and that Im doing ok. Thank you for all your help and kind words at the time and I wish you all the luck in the world with your new babies
 



Attached Files:







37273161_10160710747650154_8966864052928118784_o.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## drudai

That's just beautiful, caleblake. You can be assured this baby's big brother is watching down on him. :cloud9: Do keep us updated on your pregnancy and I'll keep an eye out for your posts in the pregnancy threads!


----------



## jenniferannex

Ahh Caleblake thats fantastic :cloud9: big brother is definitely looking after baby!! Ill look forward to seeing your pregnant progress &#128525;


----------



## Smille24

Congrats caleb


----------



## Flourish

Ah such lovely news to hear caleblake, please do keep us updated &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## caleblake

Thanks ladies, I will do and I will be looking out for all your birth announcements too.


----------



## mel28nicole

Caleblake that is such wonderful news!! So happy and excited for you!


----------



## vickyandchick

What wonderful news Caleblake! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months <3


----------



## MrsAmk

So exciting!!! So I am 36+4 today, and yesterday had a growth scan to check on baby since my belly is measuring small. Turns out I have very low fluid :( Shes measuring a bit small but the fluid is concerning. I have a follow up scan tomorrow and if its not any better, I will be induced tomorrow. I am praying that does not happen!! Anyone ever gone through this?


----------



## drudai

No experience Amk, but I'd post in 3rd tri if you haven't yet. I wouldn't be worried, you're couple days short of full term and if baby was in immediate danger they would have induced immediately. Probably just preventative! Safest for baby. Will you be the first of us? x


----------



## MrsAmk

drudai said:


> No experience Amk, but I'd post in 3rd tri if you haven't yet. I wouldn't be worried, you're couple days short of full term and if baby was in immediate danger they would have induced immediately. Probably just preventative! Safest for baby. Will you be the first of us? x

I honestly hope not :winkwink:


----------



## LynAnne

MrsAmk, hope you don't need to be induced but as drudai says you are right about full term and if they were super, super concerned they would have induced immediately. Are you all ready if they do decide to induce tomorrow?

It's been a pretty quiet birthday for me. DS and i had an almost three hour nap this afternoon! Had my 38 week midwife appointment today and was meant to be getting bloods taken but their system was down so they couldn't do it. Does mean that I'll need to get them done at my 40 week appointment - if I make it that far! Everything is looking good though. She says he's dropped into my pelvis which apparently doesn't always happen with subsequent babies? I had a feeling he had though I've had so much pelvic pain the last few days!


----------



## Flourish

MrsAmk good luck with your scan tomorrow, I hope it goes okay. 

Happy birthday lynAnne. That sucks about your bloods but as you say you might not even make it as far as your 40 week scan :)


----------



## drudai

Happy birthday!! Fingers crossed, Lyn... I think DS is already dropped too but everyone swears it doesn't mean a thing. Sure uncomfortable tho.


----------



## jenniferannex

Mrsamk sorry I have no advice, but I can only repeat what drudai says. I hope you dont have to be induced but Atleast if you do baby is healthy enough! Let us know how you get on.

Happy birthday Lynanne!! &#127874; 
Baby has also engaged in my pelvis which again like you said isnt meant to happen with subsequent babies! Although she could of popped out. But like you I also feel immense pressure.

How is everyone feeling? Im fed up and ready now. This has by far been the most difficult pregnancy with just problem after problem. I dont sleep much as night due to carpel tunnel, no grip or strength in my hands and just general pain!! I hope it clears up more a less after birth! Never had it before :nope:


----------



## drudai

Easily can say I'm miserable too.

Anyone else had nausea come back? I eat and want to throw everything back up. Not to mention loads of BH contractions to make me wonder what's going on...


----------



## Smille24

Wow tomorrow we could have our first baby!!!! I hope you don't need to be induced. 

Lyn- happy birthday! My baby was engaged in my pelvis last week and somehow popped back up and flipped :shrug:. They can move in and out, but it's definitely noticeable when they drop and you're in pain.

Dru- sorry about the sickness. 

So I tried yoga poses, swimming, handstands in a pool, and scrubbing floors on my hands and knees. I also put an ice pack on my belly to try to get baby to flip. After the ice pack, she did start moving a ton and today I feel a lot of movements in my ribs. I am hoping she turned head down. I will have to wait until my appt Monday. I really don't want to be induced, but have a feeling that even though she's no longer breech they may keep my induction date.


----------



## drudai

Oooh please have moved, baby smille!!


----------



## LynAnne

Yeah, I know it doesn't necessarily mean anythig but it certainly explains why my pelvis is aching about 95% of the day! I honestly hope that he stays down there and is slowly causing me to dilate to like 3cm without me really knowing. Last time I was in early labour with contractions every 7-10 minutes for 2 days before I got to 4cm! I don't want that again!


----------



## jenniferannex

Oooo hope baby has moved Smille!! Fingers crossed!

Ahh no definitely dont want that again Lynanne &#128534; hopefully it will be much quicker this time!! 

Well 8 days until my due date! I cant believe it!


----------



## Smille24

I am having so much anxiety now. I can't believe we'll be a family of 5 in 2 weeks! I am so afraid my LO will be jealous and mean to baby. She has been so clingy this past week and so whiny. I worry about how I'll be able to manage my time between each kid. 1,000 thoughts all at once.


----------



## MrsAmk

Well, failed my BPP ultrasound becuase she didnt move during it. Sent over to labor and delivery, had an NST which went well. They still talked induction and are having me come back again tomorrow. Ugh I just want to go into labor on my own and for her to be safe!


----------



## drudai

That would be so so so stressful, Amk. Try to take it easy tonight. Everything is for the benefit of baby. :hugs: You know that. Crazy stressful tho. 

Smille, that is crazy. Family of 4 seems strange when I always thought we would be a family of 3. Soon, so soon!


----------



## Smille24

Amk- that is stressful. I hope all goes well! 

I never thought we'd have 3 kids. We've talked about it, but with our history of infertility I thought we were done at 2. It's bittersweet knowing we're completing our family.


----------



## LynAnne

Anyone else starting to feel a bit like a ticking time bomb, ready to go at any time? I'm pretty achy a lot of the time and I'm having so many BH which thankfully haven't been all that uncomfortable. I'm hoping that at least the preliminary work is being done right now! :haha:

Smille, I can't believe we are about to be a family of 4. There was a time where I didn't think we'd ever have one let alone two under two! I'm also a little worried about how DS will adapt to having baby in the house all the time but I guess we'll just all have to adapt!

MrsAmk, I feel for you. Waiting to give birth is stressful enough without induction and other concerns hanging over you.


----------



## jenniferannex

I am also abit scared of becoming a family of 5. But we will adjust and it will be perfect :) 

AMK I hope you dont have to be induced and can go into labour naturally! 

Lynanne I do feel a little like that, but I think Ill be overdue! I still think my date is 2nd August so Im thinking Ill have an August baby! I am more than ready though!!


----------



## mel28nicole

So many of us becoming a family of 5! Im definitely nervous, especially jumping from 1 to 3. My husband got promoted at work to an office position so he is going to be home sooooooo much more which is extremely helpful. He normally worked 14 hour days, 7 days a week switching between days and nights. Now hes strictly 9-5 (he can start earlier if he wants) M-F with weekends and holidays off. Weve dealt with the gas wells for nearly 5 years so its been a big adjustment with this new schedule. Its like a whole new world lol. So Im glad Ill be able to rely more on him to help with the babies this time around.

Ive had a couple hospital trips this week for irregular contractions and BH. It sucks so much. Im 2cm but still thick and Baby A is still pretty high up. But since Im so huge my body keeps having contractions but not dilating me. Just gotta make it 12 more days to my csection. Seems so far away lol. But Im so excited to meet my babies


----------



## vickyandchick

Big hugs MrsAmk, that sounds very stressful. Do keep us updated:hugs:

Smille- I am having wobbles about becoming a family of 4, I hope it's not too much upset for my DS as he's had us to himself for almost 4 years. But he is super excited about becoming a big brother so we should be fine :)

Mel- that's brilliant news about your husband!


----------



## Smille24

I had contractions earlier this evening 10 min apart for an hr. They stopped. Now I'm feeling really restless and can't sleep. My whole body feels like pins and needles. I just want to sleep!!!!


----------



## drudai

Got insomnia over here too... not able to pass out til after 2 a.m. So glad I can sleep til 8 and sometimes 9 if DH works late...

36+2 and exhausted!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

I've been having painful contractions that last a few hours on and off for a week now, but nothing doing. My c section is booked in 2.5 weeks but I doubt I'll make it there. Disappointed I won't be able have a natural birth like my last two but baby A is very stubbornly breech and no doctor in the country will deliver breech first twins. Can't wait to meet them already. Two of my friends had babies last week and I was sooo jealous. I am fed up of carrying round 5+ kilos of babies never mind placentas and water and whatever! Can't sleep properly, everything hurts, blargh! But then when they're born we be a family or six with my oldest only just four so doubt things will be actually easier then either! Although have to say I'm so thankful I have made it so far with twins, have had my last doctor's appointment and everything looks good.


----------



## drudai

Yes, Ella! 36+2 is amazingly far for twins. x Probably especially for a third pregnancy. :cloud9: Does surprise me they schedule c-sections so far out for you ladies... Just doesn't make sense to me. 37 weeks surprises me.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

drudai said:


> Yes, Ella! 36+2 is amazingly far for twins. x Probably especially for a third pregnancy. :cloud9: Does surprise me they schedule c-sections so far out for you ladies... Just doesn't make sense to me. 37 weeks surprises me.

Yes it's so strange. My second was born at 38+1 and my scheduled c section will be at 38+3 or 38+5 (they decide that week which day), so aren't they taking a big risk? I'm thinking of calling them and asking to move it forward...


----------



## Smille24

Usually they're scheduled for 39 weeks unless there's a health concern. Most doctors won't deliver breech babies because of the risk of suffocation. If cord prolapse wasn't a risk factor, I'd probably try to deliver regardless. It is common for 1 twin to be breech but move into position once labor begins.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Smille24 said:


> Usually they're scheduled for 39 weeks unless there's a health concern. Most doctors won't deliver breech babies because of the risk of suffocation. If cord prolapse wasn't a risk factor, I'd probably try to deliver regardless. It is common for 1 twin to be breech but move into position once labor begins.

There are quite a few doctors near me who will deliver breech singletons or twins where the second is breech, but breech first is just a complete no here. Risk of interlocking heads which sounds pretty horrific... There are also doctors who would do an external version with one baby but not twins.

I would love it if twin one would move into position. I've been doing spinning babies inversions, chiropractor, other random things, being careful with posture etc. but still nothing. Not much space in there to move now, I can see whole limbs moving around most of the time ;-)


----------



## Smille24

My friend's mom had issues with interlocking heads and it was rough for her. 

Luckily baby girl's knees are bent otherwise there's no chance of moving her. I am worried if i have to have a evc because although my dr says it's safe for baby, I worry she'll get hurt.


----------



## drudai

It's a scary thought to think about moving baby like that. I don't think I'd want to go through with it.


----------



## jenniferannex

Ahh Ella I hope twin 1 moves! Still time so fingers crossed!! 

Smille I did a lot of research when I though I might of needed an EVC, theres lots of pros and cons but I decided i wouldnt have it done. But my friend had it done and it was successful! Its just how you feel about it. But luckily I didnt need to so hopefully the same for you! Do you find out today if shes moved?


----------



## vickyandchick

Ella you've done SO well! Hopefully twin 1 moves so you can have a natural birth:flower:

Smille- hopefully baby girl moves for you, an ECV does sounds scary

Does anyone else still not have a name? We have a shortlist so I'm hoping once he's born then one will just fit, if not then I'm going to let DS name him and he wants to call him Rudolph:haha:


----------



## jenniferannex

Rudolph :haha: kids! No name here yet either! We did at first but now we just cant agree! Driving me insane!!


----------



## LynAnne

I keep having on and off period style cramps and wondering if things are going to start soon but nothing. I do reckon I'll probably go over anyway which is so annoying. I'm ready to be done now. I'm just exhausted and aching - doesn't help that DS had us awake for 3 hours overnight. 

Vicky- I can't imagine not having a name picked. That would be stressing me out! What's on your shortlist? With DS we had a back up name and a girl's name just in case they'd made a mistake! This time we still have the girl's name but not a back up boy's name. DS can't say it yet but he knows when I say the name I'm referring to the baby in my tummy so he better look like a Blair!!


----------



## vickyandchick

We've got Noah, Riley, Leo and Harrison on our shortlist. I might push for Theo once he's born as I really like it but OH isn't a fan:haha:


----------



## jenniferannex

I loveeeee Noah! &#128525;


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Well so much for talking about it yesterday, our twins arrived this morning! Woke at 3.30am to a loud pop as my waters broke, started labouring quickly. Rushed to hospital by ambulance for emergency c section as twin A was still breech. Our son weighs 5lb8 and our daughter 5lb5. All appear to be well although seems like recovery is wayyy harder than after a natural birth.


----------



## jenniferannex

Ahhh wow congratulations Ella!!!! :cloud9: Im glad theyre doing well and I hope you recover quickly but take it easy! 

Have you names? &#128525;


----------



## drudai

Welcome babies!! congrats ella x


----------



## waiting2c

Yay!!! Congrats!! I can&#8217;t believe all these babies are starting to arrive!! So exciting... and more real seeming now!!


----------



## MrsAmk

Beautiful news!! Congrats and well done!


----------



## Nuthatch

Wow!! Congrats, Ella!!!


----------



## Smille24

I love the name Noah also. It was on the top of my list for boy names. 

Congrats ella!!! I hope recovery gets easier. 

Baby is still breech, but I am going through with the ecv because I do not want a c-section unless I've exhausted all of my options. I've had natural births and recovery was easy for me.


----------



## drudai

Getting sick of my yoga ball, lol... Raspberry leaf tea to strengthen my uterus. Doesn't give me Braxton hicks like the first time I drank it but hoping it's still toning it. I may need to go up from 1 cup to 2 but I'm not a big tea drinker and already drinking it with chocolate candy bar to make it easier.

I just want my hips stretched and uterus strong. Short labor would be wonderful too!


----------



## vickyandchick

Congratulations Ella! So excited for all of these babies!:happydance:


----------



## LynAnne

Congrats Ella! That's fantastic news.

Vicky, I liked Riley and Harris ( actually thought Harris Riley was a really cute name) but DH wasn't a fan. Good choices whatever you go with!

Drudai, I've stayed away from the actual tea but I've been taking 2 raspberry leaf tea tablets a day since 36.5 weeks. I honestly have no idea if they'll do anything but after such a long labour with DS I was willing to try anything! Getting so fed up of waiting.

I had some really intense period style cramps and back pain last night for about an hour but nothing since. I really hope my body is gearing up to get this baby here soon. I have my friend's wedding on Saturday and I'm in two minds about whether or not I want to make it. I want baby here now but also want to see her get married!!


----------



## rlbb1

Huge congratulations Ella!!


----------



## drudai

Lyn, maybe going to wedding will intice labor... :haha:


----------



## LynAnne

Just so long as I don't go into labour DURING the ceremony!


----------



## vickyandchick

LynAnne said:


> Just so long as I don't go into labour DURING the ceremony!

Talk about stealing the bride's thunder:haha:


----------



## mel28nicole

Congrats Ella! Was wondering how you were holding up. So excited for you!

We are in the single digits! 9 days til my csection next Thursday! The last few days I havent had much pains but Im having them again today. Trying my best to take it easy. Have another OB appointment tomorrow. Not sure if Ill have another one before the surgery. I know they mentioned I need to do blood work 2 days before, so maybe Ill have another appointment that day?


----------



## Smille24

I had some bleeding today but dr said it's probably from the pelvic exam yesterday. I've been cramping too. I really think this baby is going to come earlier than I want but fxd she stays put until we try the ecv


----------



## LynAnne

vickyandchick said:


> LynAnne said:
> 
> 
> Just so long as I don't go into labour DURING the ceremony!
> 
> Talk about stealing the bride's thunder:haha:Click to expand...

Haha. I know right? I'd be absolutely mortified if my waters broke at the wedding. Would she ever forgive me for upstaging her?? :haha:


----------



## Flourish

Congratulations Ella- great weights for twins!! 

LynAnne now that would be hilarious... from an outsiders perspective... but if it were me I'd be mortified. 

Smille I hope you get your evc before going into labour!! 

For anyone that isn't in the Facebook group.... my little girl Harlie was born yesterday (23rd) in a crazy fast labor. 5lbs8oz born.


----------



## drudai

WOW - welcome baby Harlie. 

I'm so jealous. :haha: I'm gonna be last.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Congrats flourish!

OMG with the noise and mess my waters made when they broke I can't imagine it happening in public, would be like a Hollywood movie haha!

Wish they did ECVs with twins, I would have tried everything! 

We are doing well, although petrified of going home at the end of the week and having four littles to care for!


----------



## waiting2c

Massive congrats to those with babies in their arms now!

I hope you make it to your friends wedding and don't upstage her  That would be so filled with anxiety for me!

I am pretty sure I will be last Drudai if that's any consolidation - I am only 34 weeks now, still AAAAAAAAGGGGGGGEEEEEESSSSS to go... well that's what it feels like anyway!


----------



## Flourish

Haha yea Ella I was suprised how much water there was as well! Mine were broken during the induction process but it just kept coming! I really wanted mine to break naturally as i was induced last pregnancy as well so never experienced the 'natural breaking' but glad they didn't now as there was just sooooooo much &#128514; 

Waiting enjoy the rest! Time will fly by I'm sure.


----------



## LynAnne

I'd been to the bathroom at the hospital when my waters broke the last time so I don't really know just how much there was! I was so surprised that it felt like a proper pop though :haha: I'd be so embarrassed if it happened in public, especially at my friend's wedding! 

Totally feel like I will go overdue though so unlikely to happen!


----------



## rlbb1

Congratulations Flourish!!

This is all getting too exciting!


----------



## drudai

My water was broken after 10+ hours of laboring. I was so out of it, I barely remember how much or what it felt like beyond 'warm' and literally the flood gates being busted open. IMMEDIATE urge to push once they were gone. :lol:

Isn't it funny how labor is always a story for us, and completely a mystery to us how it'll go... lol.


----------



## mel28nicole

Congrats Flourish!!

Y first I was in labor for over 24 hours when my water broke. I was getting up to go pee, and thought I peed my self and it wouldnt stop lol. It was quite interesting. Im glad I didnt have to clean it up lol!

My last OB appointment was yesterday. Ill have my last NST today. I go in for blood work Tuesday. And csection scheduled for 9am Thursday :) I dont know if Im more excited to meet the babies or not be pregnant anymore lmao


----------



## drudai

Both, Mel, both. lol!


----------



## jenniferannex

I had my waters broke in hospital after induction so Im not actually sure how much there was :haha: 

Mel I bet youre so excited knowing its so soon!! 

Today is my due date and no signs just yet!


----------



## drudai

Did dd1&2 go over/need to be induced, Jen?


----------



## TTCBean

I feel so bad, I stopped frequenting here when we got the Facebook page! Soooo much to catch up on! Hope all you ladies are doing well. Excited to start seeing more babies being born! &#128525;


----------



## jenniferannex

DD1 I was induced 6 days over due to high risk or pre-eclampsia. Luckily it wasnt! 
DD2 I was induced a week early due to her measuring 4 weeks ahead, she was still an average 8lb 7.5oz so no need to be induced really! Both inductions took 6 days it was horrendous, I swore I wouldnt be induced again this time unless it was nessercary because obviously my body just seems to reject it! 
Im looking forward to hopefully going into labour myself this time! 

TTC I did too! Ive only recently started catching up again here!


----------



## drudai

Your babies just love Hotel Uterus, don't they? Whatcha doing to make them so cozy, hahaha


----------



## TTCBean

DS1 was born 38 weeks exactly, spontaneous labour
Ds2 was born 39+3 weeks, spontaneous labour
So Im 38+2 so more pregnant than my first son. Hope this baby comes soon!


----------



## LynAnne

Well that's me been to my friend's wedding yesterday so after a good night's sleep last night (other hand the killer leg cramps at 5am) I have given this baby the green light to come whenever. Sooner rather than later too!


----------



## mel28nicole

Nesting mode has kicked in. I was cleaning the kitchen and went to the attic to grab some baby items that I had stored til it was time. So I tried to organize our room a little more. I need to sterilize my breast pump later. Currently taking a little break so I dont over do it lol. I cant believe the time is almost here


----------



## drudai

Wednesday Wednesday Wednesday!!


----------



## vickyandchick

For anyone not on the fb group, our little boy was born yesterday weighing 8lb 13.5oz, we decided on the name Noah this morning:cloud9:


----------



## drudai

That's probably just me. :lol:

Congrats Vicky!!


----------



## rlbb1

Congratulations Vicky!


----------



## LynAnne

Feeling absolutely roasting tonight. We think here is a wasp nest in the vents under our or our neighbour's kitchen window so we can't open the windows without risking them getting in. As it is we've had two get in without the windows being open. Waaaah! We live in a block of flats so we don't exactly know how they can be dealt with! Not ideal when I'm due on Thursday! Just another problem to try and fix.

In baby related news I had a couple of definite contractions this afternoon but they came to nothing. I've been having slight cramps on and off since but nothing significant. With DS I had 48 hours or so of proper pre labour, like contractions every 7-10 minutes for two days! Really hope that either this develops into something overnight or disappears and then one day this week it all happens quickly! I don't want lots of early labour again - or loto of false starts!


----------



## Chrissi1981

Awwww congratulations guys !! I'm so happy for you both. Also love the name Noah I always wanted that for my son Théodore but my husband wouldn't let me. 

Haven't been on here in ages mainly as trying to sell and find a new house is time consuming with a toddler in toe. Still 4-6 weeks to go here. Happy it's cooled down a bit in the UK it was just too much for me pregnant living in the city. 34c is a big no no. 

Tubs of love xx


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey all been ages since been on!! Congratulations everyone who has their babies!!! Iv missed so much but with 4 kiddos and being huge it's hard to concentrate on everything, so this is my baby number 5 and with a new daddy iv never been this big before and only 35+4, the fibromyalgia is killing me and I want her here! She is measuring ahead and large, what did u all do (in this or previous pregnancies) to help naturally get things going and when did u start? Xx


----------



## mel28nicole

Congrats Vicky!!


----------



## Smille24

Congrats vicky! I love that name!


----------



## TTCBean

vickyandchick said:


> For anyone not on the fb group, our little boy was born yesterday weighing 8lb 13.5oz, we decided on the name Noah this morning:cloud9:

Congratulations!!!! I'm on the FB group but can't find the post! And I love the name!!! That's the name we're going with for our boy!! :flower:


----------



## waiting2c

Its finally August! Well it is for me anyway! I know my official due date is now in September but with it being a section they said 38 or 39 weeks which means I will have a baby by the end of this month! I am super excited and somewhat nervous, the memories of those days post section are coming back, just trying to remind myself it just means I have to sit down and relax and let others look after me whilst I snuggle the baby! Ahhh cant wait for that newborn smell. 

Hope those of you with your babes already are doing well and getting some sleep here and there and good luck to those with inductions and csections this week! Thinking of you all and looking forward to hearing how it all goes!


----------



## drudai

<3 Glad to have you with us, waiting. x


----------



## vickyandchick

Thank you all, I am totally obssessed with him:cloud9:

Waiting- I would bottle the newborn smell if I could, I haven't stopped sniffing Noah since he was born:haha:


----------



## waiting2c

Just got my section date in the mail - 22nd August! Seems so close and real now!


----------



## drudai

:D Ah, great news, waiting. Yeah a date really does make it feel so real. It makes me jealous of scheduled sections. Labor means playing the waiting/guessing game!!


----------



## LynAnne

Drudai, I know what you mean! Obviously I'd rather avoid section/induction but this waiting game is no fun. It's my due date today and I have what is hopefully my last midwife appointment this morning. I'm feeling a little crampy (again) and I noticed the tiniest bit of pink cm this morning. I'm so passed being patient now. Just get out little guy.


----------



## drudai

Stay strong, Lynn. You've crossed the finish line, and that pink sounds good. I think you'll be meeting him very soon! I can't wait to hear his arrival. :D

Won't lie, cried yesterday when a girl due a week before me popped. Her first went early too. She works with my sister, and we are semi-friends. My sister sent me her FB announcement screen shot. Super jealous but, what can you do!


----------



## LynAnne

Midwife appointment was fine. Had bloods taken and a sweep - ouch! Doesn't seem to be doing anything though! Just waiting, waiting, waiting! She did say my cervix was soft so I guess that's at least a little sign that things are slowly moving in the right direction. I've been booked in for an induction on the 14th if he doesn't get a move on himself.


----------



## drudai

I hope the sweep kicks things off. :D

Can DH be convinced for a little dance?


----------



## LynAnne

I'm sure DH could be but I'm not sure I can! Sweep doesn't seem to have done much to be honest. I've got some lower back pain (like near my tailbone) and I've had quite a bit of BH but essentially nothing is happening. I know i sound like a broken record but I really hope things start soon.


----------



## drudai

I'm only 37+6 (whoa just realized 38 tomorrow) and feel the same way. I need more patience, but with how my body is tricking me, it really bums me out!


----------



## vickyandchick

Waiting that's so exciting!

LynAnne I really hope it happens for you soon:hugs:


----------



## drudai

How many of us ladies are still to go? x


----------



## rlbb1

Me :hi:

4 days overdue and counting...


----------



## waiting2c

Me... not due yet


----------



## drudai

Oof, hope you pop soon, rlbb. I know how hard going over due is.

Waiting, being due at the end of a month is the worst... even though logically it's just X number of days, the end of the month feels like longer away vs 1st of the month.


----------



## waiting2c

Yeah - it feels so close and yet so far at the same time!!

How are you holding up?


----------



## LynAnne

Me! Onto day 2 of being overdue and desperate to get this little man here but still waiting around...


----------



## drudai

I'm OK. I just sit on my yoga ball and junk food, and try not to think about it.


----------



## vickyandchick

I really do feel for you overdue ladies, it's horrible waiting around for something to happen. Fingers crossed more babies start appearing soon

I can't believe Noah is a week old today and this time last week I'd just given birth!


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey all not due until the end of the month but I have been losing loooads of show come out, I was in hospital overnight on Wed because I was having contractions for 24hrs, they did a check and I was 1.5-2cm dilated but all stopped. I just want her to come now I'm so sore and tired all the time


----------



## drudai

38+1
I feel sick today... not sure if it's the heat or just a bad day. I haven't been out much, but A/c barely keeping up... only thing is, heat hasn't bothered me all summer. 

Last night I didn't have BH contractions, but my belly was a solid rock, baby moving like crazy. Sat on yoga ball for relief. Decided to go to bed, lower back pain started and weird weird weird period like cramps started in my lower abdomen. Didn't feel like contractions, but wow was the pain awful. 

I'm expecting to go to 40 weeks/over like I did with DH, but this is absolute torture. I'd rather feel nothing than this.


----------



## waiting2c

I am really hoping this is stuff getting moving for you Drudai!


----------



## LynAnne

Cleaned out our car this morning to try and get labour going but I think I might have over done it. Now I have a sore head, feel roasting hot and a bit sick. Essentially I just feel terribly out now sorts. I've just taken some paracetamol and I'm going to have a wee lie down and hopefully feel better soon. The end of pregnancy is no fun.


----------



## drudai

I need wish cleaning would bring it on. :haha: With DS, I walked miles week 38-40 but ultimately it comes when it wants to.

I say now that those 4 (technically 5 but I had him in the early morning) days didn't bother me, but now that I'm back here... 38+2 and I'm wondering how on earth I'm going to do this for 2 more weeks. I'm already fed up, lol.


----------



## rlbb1

Lyn I hope youre feeling better!

I had a bloody show yesterday at 3pm, and an even bigger bloody show today at 1pm... Still nothing. Im shocked at how much has come out though :wacko:


----------



## drudai

Ooh I'm hoping since it was bloody show, rlbb, it means labors on coming. Mine came in pieces over the course of 2 days.


----------



## mel28nicole

Our boys came August 2nd! Ace Jackson at 9:36am 7lbs 10oz 19in and Lincoln Cash at 9:37am 5lbs 13oz 19in! Csection went very well and I was out in 2 days. I cant believe the boys were nearly 2lbs off from each other. Both are very healthy and have the lightest blonde hair Ive ever seen lol.


----------



## Catmumof4

Congratulations hun! Glad your all doing well x


----------



## rlbb1

Congratulations Mel! Such awesome names too!


----------



## Smille24

Ainsley made her appearance Fri at 6:45pm after 10.5 hrs of labor. She weighed 7lbs 4oz and was 19.5" long. She's perfect. Her poor head was bruised from being breech and her head hitting the top of my uterus but it's going away. Her legs were bowed too from being breech but dr said they will straighten out. She's nursing like a champ too. I didn't get my tubes tied because I was do exhausted and hungry after labor. Dh said he's considering a vasectomy because he said I've been through enough. Fxd he'll follow through.


----------



## drudai

Welcome Ainsley!!


----------



## waiting2c

Congrats Smile!

Just had my final growth scan - 36 weeks today. Head and Leg measure at 39.5 weeks and stomach at 38 so basically she is a bigun which was expected and why the c section is booked. 16 Days to go!


----------



## drudai

:D not long, waiting!!


----------



## waiting2c

Still feels ages away lol


----------



## rlbb1

Congratulations Smillie!!

Everyones having babies now... This is all too much!

Please dont forget to update on here as I dont have FB :(


----------



## vickyandchick

Congrats Mel and Smile! Welcome to the world Ace, Lincoln and Ainsley <3

Not long now Waiting! It'll fly by:flower:


----------



## rlbb1

Im booked in for induction on Sunday 12th August if nothing before then... 5 days or less!!!!


----------



## drudai

Yesss, :D


----------



## Nuthatch

Have been at the hospital since last night for induction due to preeclampsia. 37 weeks is not ideal, but we will.deal. now if only o would dilate.


----------



## drudai

Nuthatch! I'm sorry to hear about the pre-e but definitely glad you're in good hands. Good vibes that your induction goes smoothly. Thinking about you!


----------



## rlbb1

Good luck nuthatch! Not ideal but you and baby are in the best place. Rotate to dilate on the birth ball if youve got one!


----------



## Chrissi1981

So exciting congratulations ladies !! I've still 3-5 weeks to go !! Lol !


----------



## vickyandchick

Nuthatch- hope all is going well:hugs:

Chrissi- not too long now, baby will be here before you know it:flower:

Noah had his hearing screening test today and it came back all clear which is great news:happydance: He was also weighed today and he is now 9lb 5oz, he dropped to 8lb 10oz on day 5 so has put on 11oz in 6 days!


----------



## drudai

Wow what a big boy!! :)

I'm talking induction with my midwife... we have a touch base appt Monday to see how I'm feeling and she's gonna schedule it for later next week.


----------



## LynAnne

41 weeks tomorrow. I swear this little guy is just being stubborn and holding on because so many people told me they reckoned I would go into labour a couple of days before my due date. It's making me so down. I think I've cried 4 times today over things that would never normally bother me. Bloody hormones. 

I've got my last midwife appointment in the morning where I'm hoping she'll give me another sweep and it'll properly get the ball rolling. The one last week definitely helped me lose more of my mucous plus so it would be nice if this one could kickstart labour. I'd love to avoid induction which is booked for the 14th at 8pm. If they induce me that late will they let DH stay? I HATE the idea of being alone with any contractions in the hospital.

Spending my evening wiggling and bouncing on my yoga ball. Get out, you little pest!


----------



## rlbb1

Lyn why so late in the day? I was asked what day AND time would be preferable? I couldnt bear the thought of waiting around all day so asked what the earliest time was and they said 9am so I went with that. Could you ring and see? Obviously hoping you go into labour before then!!


----------



## LynAnne

They don't give you an option here. You're just booked in for when they have a space. It was all I was offered.


----------



## rlbb1

Lyn are you in the UK? My hospital will allow birthing partners to stay any time of day or night if youre in active labour. But I imagine if youre only in the early stages, they may well advise hubby to go home so you can both rest and ring him if anything changes, otherwise hell come back in the morning. Or best case scenario, they have a room you can rest in together? 

Im so surprised they have people booked in so late at night. Im hoping things start naturally for you and you dont make it to Tuesday!


----------



## LynAnne

Yeah, I'm in Scotland. With DS I was in early labour for about 48 hours and in the hospital for about 24 hours having contractions every 7-10 minutes. Luckily DH was allowed to stay the entire time even though I wasn't in active labour. I think that might be different with induction though as I can't imagine we will have a private room. Doing that without DH makes me feel so terrified and anxious. Keeping everything crossed (apart from my legs!) that it starts spontaneously before Tuesday.


----------



## vickyandchick

Lynanne- I had a private room when I went in to be induced, the postnatal ward was down one end and the private rooms at the other end of the corridor. I went in at 5pm and my OH was allowed to stay until 9pm and couldn't come back until 9am, although when they had space for me on the labour ward (or if I'd gone into labour naturally) I called him and he came then. In all fairness I threw a hormonal, upset strop after I'd been there so long waiting that they offered for him to stay on a pull out chair in the room:blush::haha:


----------



## rlbb1

So I had my third sweep today... Still only 2cm and 0% effaced...


----------



## drudai

I'm so shattered for you ladies who are over due. x Come on you little wiggly butts! It's time to meet your mommies...


----------



## rlbb1

I had a little boy on Friday 10th August! All is well... No name yet though! 

Hows everyone doing? Lyn, any signs?


----------



## drudai

I'm sooo glad the 3rd sweep did it for you! Welcome baby boy. Momma will discover your name soon!! :) 

I'm sittin' pretty here, 39 weeks today. I'm having extreme mood swings and BH contractions pretty regular. Checked myself and cervix seems to be lowering and opening. Tried to get DH to have sex as I really think it'll do something, but he seems to be convinced baby coming now is the end all be all!! Trying to be patient, but if we have baby this weekend it'll make life a lot easier!


----------



## waiting2c

Hope you can get some action out of dh dru!!!


----------



## Nuthatch

No real time to update, but wanted to let the ladies not on FB know my baby boy jetson was born after an emergency induction that took over 50 hours (of very active labor) one August 9. To everyone's total shock he only weighed 4.13 and was 17 inches long. We are in the nicu for an undetermined as of now amount of time. He is the love of my life.


----------



## LynAnne

Congrats Ribb! Look forward to hearing what you have decided to call him.

Still nothing. I mean, as I've said I get plenty of cramps here and there, lots of BH - sore and just tightening - back pain etc. but this baby seems far too snug in there. This week has felt so anti-climactic as every morning we wake up like "could this be the day?" But no. At least he should definitely be here by this time next week!


----------



## Chrissi1981

rlbb1 said:


> I had a little boy on Friday 10th August! All is well... No name yet though!
> 
> Hows everyone doing? Lyn, any signs?

Yay !!! I just saw your insta story ! That's a whole lot A hair on his head wow !!! Totally amazing congratulations mama ! I'm so happy for you xxxx


----------



## Chrissi1981

Nuthatch said:


> No real time to update, but wanted to let the ladies not on FB know my baby boy jetson was born after an emergency induction that took over 50 hours (of very active labor) one August 9. To everyone's total shock he only weighed 4.13 and was 17 inches long. We are in the nicu for an undetermined as of now amount of time. He is the love of my life.

Congratulations lovely! Praying for you both and sending lots of love and light for a speedy time in nicu xxx


----------



## drudai

Congrats Nut!

Hang in there Lyn. 

afm I just woke up to horrible gas pains. I haven't had these kinds of trapped wind since early pregnancy. Got my butt in the air, on knees and elbows just to get relief. Don't think baby is budging tho.


----------



## vickyandchick

Congratulations rlb and Nuthatch!:happydance: More babies!

Lynanne I really hope something happens for you soon:hugs:

I have a 2 week old today, how did that happen:wacko:


----------



## Smille24

Congrats on all of the newborns!!! I hope you all are doing well.

Life is so chaotic right now. My 2nd was so jealous and acting out when we first came home, but is doing better. She throws fits at night because the baby sleeps in our room so that makes her angry. I really hope it's just a short phase.


----------



## rlbb1

Lyn its 8pm on the 14th... Im really hoping youve been quiet because you went into spontaneous labour prior to today though?! Hope youre ok :flower:

Congrats Nut! I hope youre both doing ok.

We decided on a name... Finally! My perfect little boy is called Theo.


----------



## rlbb1

Its awfully quiet on here... Are we all off having babies?? :happydance:


----------



## drudai

Indeed! Induction started 8/14 in the evening and had him at 4:49 on 8/15! 

I love my Simon Kennedy, even though it was an extremely tough day and I'm not recovering the greatest.


----------



## rlbb1

Congratulations Dru!! I hope you feel better soon :flower:


----------



## LynAnne

I wrote a massive post yesterday but it never posted! Blair Orion Fox was born 15th August at 4.45am, weighing 7lbs 15oz. Long story short, I was given the first pessary at 9.30pm. By 3am I was having proper contractions that were getting very intense. I was checked at 3.45 and taken to the labour ward immediately. DH managed to arrive about 30 minutes before DS was born. All happened very fast and was very intense but he was so worth it. Got home 22 hours after first arriving in the hospital for induction so that was pretty good too!


----------



## drudai

Grats Lyn! Sounds like your body just needed a good kick to get going!!


----------



## vickyandchick

Massive congratulations Drudai and Lyn!:happydance: x


----------



## rlbb1

Congratulations Lyn!!!!!!!


----------



## waiting2c

Congrats Lynn and Drudai!!

Anyone else still pregnant or just me?


----------



## Flourish

Congrats guys! 

Hope you're starting to feel better druidai.


----------



## Chrissi1981

waiting2c said:


> Congrats Lynn and Drudai!!
> 
> Anyone else still pregnant or just me?

Congratulations!!! It's all so exciting so many of us are having our babies now. Not me though due in 2 weeks. So emotional to be honest I let my little boy go to parents place this evening to free up his room for his little sisters arrival (we are having a waterbirth at home), I am trying so hard not to cry. 

Gonna have to start the Evening primrose oil tomorrow to get everything ready .... garrr can't wait !!!


----------



## vickyandchick

Waiting and Chrissi your babies will be here before you know it:flower:

How is everyone getting on?
Noah is 3 weeks old today and I'm still trying to find middle ground when trying to juggle everything


----------



## drudai

Slowly feeling back to normal!

We are hoping these gas problems are temporary, and we switched formula, but Si is showing signs of colic. I'm just so in love with him.

I can't wait for you ladies to have your turn. I'm still sort of in awe. With DS I went 40+5, so a little crazy to think that I could still be pregnant with DS2 if I didn't induce.


----------



## waiting2c

Lexie zyla Roke born 8.58 am, 3.6kg (my smallest baby so far!) and 54cm. Section was rough going due to placenta refusing to come out except in pieces but we are done now and she is amazing


----------



## rlbb1

Congratulations Waiting! :flower:


----------



## drudai

Amazing, waiting!! Welcome Lexie!!


----------



## vickyandchick

Congratulations Waiting! Fantastic news, hope you and baby Lexie are doing well:flower: x


----------



## Flourish

Congratulations waiting. Beautiful name


----------



## waiting2c

Gosh it seems like time has sped up this week, cant believe I am here with her already 5 days old! So scared I am going to blink and miss it!

Feeling a bit emotional about the fact that she is my last, I am hoping its just the baby blues moment and it will pass. Just miss being pregnant already and knowing i never will be again makes me sad. Scared I will miss out on enjoying her because of it so keeping an eye on myself.


----------



## Chrissi1981

aw hun I can relate to that this will be last as well.Sometimes I find its best not to think too much about things ... that helps me out anyway ...

Has everyone had their babies on here now ? I am due on Friday of this coming week and cannot wait I'm so excited but mostly sad as I'm missing my boy so so so much. He's still at my parents place. My midwife said to go and visit but I'm too paranoid ill go into labour up there !! lol xx


----------



## vickyandchick

Waiting I can totally relate, this is likely our last baby and it is going far too fast. It does make me really sad when thinking about it :(


----------



## jenniferannex

I am so sorry i have been so AWOL! Had a bad time at the birth of my little girl, which most of you saw on the fb page, im still trying to get over that. But they concluded i had a micro brain haemorrhage, very scary but im just glad im ok now. 

Just to update for anyone not on facebook, i had my little girl Esme on the 2nd August weighing a huge 9lb 110z! She's 4 weeks old on thursday i cant believe it! She's perfect! 

Congratulations to everyone who has had their babies!! :cloud9: How many are left now?
 



Attached Files:







ddd.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## vickyandchick

So glad you're okay Jen:hugs: Esme is just gorgeous x

Noah is 1 month old today, I can't believe he's been here so long already- I swear he was only born yesterday!


----------



## Chrissi1981

Four weeks already ? Geez this month has flown by. Im so happy you are ok that must have been pretty intense. Esme is a lovely name ... loving Noah too I wanted call our girl Noa but husband wont have any of it ..

Still waiting here !


----------



## jenniferannex

Its going so fast isnt it! Time needs to slow down! Esme is also a month old today &#128553;

Any sign of baby yet Chrissi?


----------



## Chrissi1981

Ha no ! September baby now she will be &#128513;


----------



## jenniferannex

Ahh I hope it happens soon for you!! Have we any more babies yet to be born?


----------



## vickyandchick

Hopefully won't be too long for you now Chrissi!:flower:


----------



## Chrissi1981

Finally we had our little girl on the 6th September on my moms birthday ! Shes a tiny little 7lb ball of cuteness. Birth was quick and fabulous only 1 hour of active labour. Thank goodness I got my husband to call our Midwives when he did. 30 minutes after they arrived and it was ok for me to get into the pool she arrived !! So different to her brothers birth even though it started with my waters breaking first !
 



Attached Files:







2D9A13F0-A60C-4D8E-AA72-888B25DBFE4E.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## LynAnne

Huge congratulations! She's adorable.


----------



## vickyandchick

Congratulations Chrissi she's beautiful! Have you decided on a name yet?:flower:


----------



## Flourish

Congratulations chrissi- does she have a name?


----------



## mel28nicole

Congrats Chrissi!

The twins had their 1 month appointment Friday. Ace is 9lbs 11oz 20.75in and Lincoln is 8lbs 0.5oz 20in. Both gained over 2lbs!


----------



## Chrissi1981

Aw thanks lovelies ! Her name is Maeva (Ava) Willow ... her big brother Theodore picked her middle name... and he's just been the sweetest with her. 

Wow the twins are so so healthy ! I do hope Ava gains weight nicely I am not use to such a wee small one it came as a huge surprise I really thought she would be more like 8lbs than 7 hahahaha

xx


----------



## vickyandchick

Chrissi that's a beautiful name!


----------

